# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  القانون المدنى لبحرينى

## هيثم الفقى

القانون المدنى البحرينى
مـــادة ( 1 )
أ ) تسري النصوص التشريعية على جميع المسائل التي تحكمها هذه النصوص بلفظها أو بمفهومها .
ب ) فإذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي يحكم به القاضي ، حكم بمقتضى العرف ، فإذا لم يوجد ، حكم بمقتضى الشريعة الإسلامية مستهديا بأصلح الآراء فيها بالنظر لواقع البلد وأحوالها ، فإذا لم يوجــد ، حكم بمقتضى مبادئ القانون الطبيعي وقواعد العدالة .
مـــادة ( 2 )
أ ) يلغى التشريع إما صراحة أو ضمنيا .
ب ) يكون إلغاء التشريع صراحة ، بتشريع لاحق ينص صراحة على هذا الإلغاء .
ج ) ويكون إلغاء التشريع ضمنيا ، إذا تضمن تشريع لاحق حكما يتعارض مع أحكامه ، أو إذا صدر تشريع لاحق ينظم من جديد موضوعا سبق أن قرر قواعده التشريع السابق .
مـــادة ( 3 )
أ ) يسري القانون على الوقائع التي حدثت من تاريخ العمل به ، ولا يكون له أثر رجعي إلا بنص خاص .
ب ) ومع ذلك فإن آثار التصرفات يظل يحكمها القانون الذي أبرمت في ظل أحكامه ، ما لم تكن نصوص القانون الجديد من النظام العام ، فإنها تسري على كل ما يترتب منها بعد نفاذه .
مـــادة ( 4 )
أ ) النصوص المتعلقة بالأهلية تسري على جميع الأشخاص الذين تتناولهم أحكامها .
ب ) وإذا كان من مقتضى نص جديـــد أن يغـــير من أهلية الشخص ، فإن ذلك لا يؤثر في تصرفاته السابقة على العمل بالنص الجديد .
مـــادة ( 5 )
أ ) إذا أطال القانون الجديد مدة التقادم ، سرت المدة الجديدة على كل تقادم لم يكتمل ، مع الاعتداد بما انقضى من مدته .
ب ) وإذا قصر القانون الجديد مدة التقادم ، سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل به ، ما لــم يكن الباقي من مدة التقادم وفق القانون القديم أقل ، فيتم التقادم بانقضائها .
مـــادة ( 6 )
تسري في شأن قبول أدلة الإثبات وحجيتها أحكام القانون المعمول به وقت حصول الوقائع أو التصرفات المراد إثباتها .
مـــادة ( 7 )
فيما عدا ما ورد النص عليه في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية ، يعين بقانون خاص القانون الواجب التطبيق على المسائل التي تتضمن عنصرا أجنبيا وتتنازع فيها القوانين .
مـــادة ( 8 )
تحسب المواعيد بالتقويم الميلادي ، ما لم يرد نص بخلاف ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول: صاحب الحق
1 - الشخــص الطبيعـــي
مـــادة ( 9 )
تبدأ شخصية الإنسان بتمام ولادته حيا ، وتـنتهي بوفاته ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما يقضي به القانون في شأن الحمل المستكن والمفقود والغائب .
مـــادة ( 10 )
سجلات المواليد والوفيات ينظمها قانون خاص .
مـــادة ( 11 )
الجنسية البحرينية ينظمها قانون خاص .
مـــادة ( 12 )
أ ) موطن الشخص هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه عادة ، ويجوز أن يكون للشخص في وقت واحد أكثر من موطن، كما يجوز ألا يكون له موطن ما .
ب ) يعتبر المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة أو حرفة موطنا له بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بهذه التجارة أو الحرفة .
ج ) موطن القاصر أو المحجور عليه أو المفقود أو الغائب هو موطن من ينوب عنه قانوناً ، ومع ذلك يكــون للقاصــر أو المحجور عليه موطن خاص بالنسبة للتصرفات التي يعتبره القانون أهلا لأدائها .
د ) الموطن المختار هو الذي يتخذ لتـنفيذ عمل قانوني معين ، ويجب إثبات الموطن المختار كتابة .
ويكون الموطن المختار لتـنفيذ عمل قانوني معين هو الموطن بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل بما في ذلك إجراءات التـنفيذ الجبري ، ما لم يشترط غير ذلك صراحة .
مـــادة ( 13 )
تتكون أسرة الشخص من زوجه وذوي قرباه ، ويعتبر كل من يجمعهم أصل مشترك من ذوي القربى .
مـــادة ( 14 )
القرابة المباشرة هي الصلة ما بين الأصول والفروع ، وقرابة الحواشي هي الصلـــة ما بــين أشخاص يجمعهم أصل مشترك دون أن يكون أحدهم فرعا للآخر .
وتشمل القرابة في القانون المصاهرة أيضا .
مـــادة ( 15 )
في حساب درجة القرابة المباشرة ، يراعى اعتبار كل فرع درجة عند الصعود للأصل بخروج هذا الأصل ، وعند حساب درجة قرابة الحواشي تعد الدرجات صعودا من الفرع للأصل المشترك ، ثم نزولا منه إلى الفرع الآخر ، وكل فرع فيما عدا الأصل المشترك يعتبر درجة .
وفي تحديد درجة المصاهرة يعتبر أحد الزوجين في نفس القرابة والدرجة بالنسبة إلى الزوج الآخر .
مـــادة ( 16 )
ينظم بتـشريع خاص كيفية اكتساب الأسماء والألقاب وتغييرها .
2 - الشخص الاعتباري
مـــادة ( 17 )
تثبت الشخصية الاعتبارية لكل مجموعة من الأشخاص أو الأموال يعترف لها القانون بهذه الشخصية .
مـــادة ( 18 )
يتمتع الشخص الاعتباري بجميع الحقوق إلا ما كان منها ملازما لصفة الإنسان الطبيعية ، وذلك في الحدود المقررة لـه قانونا . فتثبت للشخص الاعتباري ذمة مالية مستقلة ، وأهلية ، وحق في التقاضي ، وموطن مستقل ، فضلا عن وجود نائب له يعبر عن إرادته .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 19 )
كـل شـيء غـير خـارج عن التعامل بطبيعته أو بحكم القانون يصح أن يكون محلا للحقوق المالية .
وتعتبر الأشياء خارجة عن التعامل بطبيعتها إذا كان لا يستطيع أحد أن يستأثر بحيازتها ، كما تعتبر الأشياء خارجة عن التعامل بحكم القانون إذا كان القانون لا يجيز أن تكون محلا للحقوق المالية .
مـــادة ( 20 )
كل شيء مستقر بحيّزه ثابــت فيــه لا يمكن نقله منه دون تلف أو تغيير في هيئته فهو عقار .
ومع ذلك يعتبر عقارا بالتخصيص ، المنقول الذي يضعه صاحبه في عقار يملكه ، رصدا على خدمة هذا العقار أو استغلاله .
مـــادة ( 21 )
يعتبر مالا عقاريا كل حق عيني يقع على عقار ويشمل ذلك حق الملكية والدعاوى التي تتعلق بحق عيني على عقار .
مـــادة ( 22 )
كل ما ليس عقارا فهو منقول .
ومــع ذلك يعتبر الشيء منقولا إذا كان انفصاله عن العقار وشيك الحصول ، ونظر إليه استقلالاً على هذا الاعتبار .
مـــادة ( 23 )
الأشياء المثلية هي ما تماثلت آحادها أو تقاربت بحيث يمكن أن يقوم بعضها مقام بعض عند الوفاء عرفا بلا فرق يعتد به ، وتقدر في التعامل بالعد أو الكيل أو الوزن أو القياس .
والأشياء القيمية ما تتفاوت آحادها في الصفات أو القيمة تفاوتا يعتد به عرفا ، أو يندر وجود آحادها في التداول .
مـــادة ( 24 )
الأشياء القابلة للإستهلاك هي التي يكون استعمالها بحسب ما أعدت له في استهلاكها أو إنفاقها .
ويعتبر قابلا للاستهلاك كل ما أعد في المتاجر للبيع .
مـــادة ( 25 )
حق المؤلف وغيره من الحقوق التي ترد على شيء غير مادي تنظمها قوانين خاصة .
مـــادة ( 26 )
أ ) الأموال العامة هي العقارات والمنقولات التي تملكها الدولة أو أحد الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة وتكون مخصصة للنفع العام بالفعل أو بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم أو قرار من الوزير المختص .
ب ) وهــذه الأموال لا يجـــوز التصـــرف فيها أو الحجز عليها أو تملكها بالتقادم .
ج ) وينتهي تخصيص الأموال العامة للنفع العام بالفعل أو بانتهاء الغرض الذي خصصت من أجله أو بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم أو قرار من الوزير المختص .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 27 )
استعمال الحق استعمالا مشروعا لا يترتب عليه مسئولية ولو نشأ عن هذا الاستعمال ضرر للغير .
مـــادة ( 28 )
يكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع في الأحوال الآتية :
أ ) إذا لم يقصد به سوى الإَضرار بالغير .
ب ) إذا كانت المصالح أو المصلحة التي يرمى إلى تحقيقها غير مشروعة .
ج ) إذا كانت المصالح أو المصلحة التي يرمى إلى تحقيقهــا قليلـة الأهميــة بحيث لا تتناســب البتـّه مع ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها .
د ) إذا كان من شأنه أن يلحق بالغير ضررا بليغا غير مألوف .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصـــل الأول : العقـــــد : 
مـــادة ( 29 )
العقد هو اتفاق يتم بإيجاب وقبول بقصد إحداث أثر قانوني معين .
الفـــرع الأول
انعقــاد العقـــد
مـــادة ( 30 )
ينعقد العقد بمجرد ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول ، إذا ورد على محل واستند إلى سبب معتبرين قانونــا ، وذلك دون إخـــلال بما يتطلبه القانون ، في حالات خاصة ، من أوضاع معينة لانعقاد العقد .
(أولا) أركان العقد :
1 - الرضــــاء :
مـــادة ( 31 )
يلزم لوجود الرضاء توافر الإرادة عند إجراء التصرف ، وأن يحصل التعبير عنها ، وتعتبر الإرادة متوفرة عند إجراء التصرف ما لم يثبت العكس أو يقضي القانون بخلاف ذلك .
( أ ) التعبير عن الإرادة :
مـــادة ( 32 )
التعبير عن الإرادة يكون باللفظ أو بالكتابة أو بالإشارة الشائعة الاستعمال أو بالمبادلة الفعلية الدالة على التراضي أو باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكا في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود منه ، وذلك ما لم يتطلب القانون في حالة خاصة حصول التعبير عن الإرادة على نحو معين .
ويجوز أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة ضمنيا ، ما لم يستلزم القانون أو الاتفاق أو طبيعة المعاملة أن يكون صريحا .
مـــادة ( 33 )
ينتج التعبير عن الإرادة أثره بوصوله إلى علم من وجه إليه .
ويعتبر وصول التعبير عن الإرادة إلى من وجه إليه قرينة على علمه به ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
مـــادة ( 34 )
لا يكون للتعبير عن الإرادة أثر ، إذا وصل إلى من وجه إليه عدول عنه ، قبل وصوله أو في نفس وقت وصوله .
مـــادة ( 35 )
إذا مات من صدر منه التعبير عن الإرادة أو فقد أهليته قبل أن ينتج التعبير أثـــره ، فإن ذلك لا يمنع من ترتب هذا الأثر عند اتصال التعبير بعلم من وجه إليه ، هذا ما لم يتبين العكس من التعبير أو من طبيعة التعامل .
مـــادة ( 36 )
أ ) إذا اختلــف التعبير عــن الإرادة مـع حقيقة قصد صاحبه ، كانت العبرة بالقصد .
ب ) ومـع ذلك يجـوز لمـن وجــه إليه التعبير عن الإرادة أن يعتد به ، برغم مخالفته لحقيقة قصد صاحبه ، إذا أثبت أنه عـّول عليه ، معتقداً مطابقته لحقيقة الإرادة ، من غير أن يكون من شأن ظروف الحال أن تثير الشك في تلك المطابقة .
الإيجــــاب :
مـــادة ( 37 )
الإيجاب هو العرض الذي يقدمه شخص لآخر بعزمه على إبرام عقد معين بمجرد أن يقبله الموجب له .
ويلزم أن يتضمن على الأقل طبيعة العقد المراد إبرامه وشروطه الأساسية .
مـــادة ( 38 )
للموجب خيار الرجوع في إيجابه , طالما لم يقترن به القبول .
مـــادة ( 39 )
إذا حدد الموجب ميعاداً للقبول أو اقتضت هذا الميعاد ظروف الحال أو طبيعة المعاملة بقى الإيجاب ملزما للموجب طوال هذا الميعاد وسقط بفواته .
القبـــــــول :
مـــادة ( 40 )
إذا صدر الإيجاب في مجلس العقد ، فإن الموجب يتحلل من إيجابه إذا لم يصدر القبول فوراً ، وكذلك الحال إذا صدر الإيجاب من شخص إلى آخر بطريق الهاتف أو بأي طريق مماثل ، كل ذلك ما دام لم يعين ميعاد للقبول .
ومع ذلك يتم العقد ولو لم يصدر القبول فوراً إذا لم يوجد ما يدل على أن الموجب قد عدل عن إيجابه فــي الفــترة ما بين الإيجاب والقبول ، وكان القبول قد صدر قبل أن ينفض مجلس العقد .
مـــادة ( 41 )
أ ) للموجب له خيار القبول .
ب ) ويلزم لانعقاد العقد أن يكون القبول مطابقا للإيجاب .
ج ) وإذا جاء الرد على الإيجاب بما يزيد في الإيجاب أو ينقص منه أو يعدل فيه اعتبر رفضا يتضمن إيجابا جديدا .
مـــادة ( 42 )
أ ) لا ينسب إلى ساكت قول . ولكن السكوت في معرض الحاجـــة بيـان .
ب ) ويعتبر السكوت قبولا ، بوجه خاص ، إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين ، واتصل الإيجاب بهذا التعامل ، أو إذا تمخض الإيجاب لمنفعة من وجه إليه .
مـــادة ( 43 )
إذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية في العقد وتركا مسائل تفصيليـــة يتفقان عليها فيما بعد ولم يشترطا أن العقد لا يتم عند عدم الاتفاق عليها ، اعتبر أن العقد قد تم ، وتقضي المحكمة في المسائل التفصيلية إذا لم يتم الاتفاق عليها طبقا لأحكام القانون وطبيعة العقد والعرف والعدالة . 
ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبول :
مـــادة ( 44 )
إذا ارتبط الإيجاب بالقبول ، لزم العقد طرفيه ، ولا يكون لأي منهما التحلل من أحكامه ، حتى قبل أن يفترقا بالبدن ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على غيره أو يقضي القانون أو العرف بخلافه .
مـــادة ( 45 )
التعاقد بالمراسلة يعتبر أنه قد تم في الزمان والمكان اللذين يعلم فيهما الموجــب بالقبول ، ما لم يوجد عرف أو اتفاق أو نص قانوني يقضـــي بغــير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 46 )
يسري على التعاقد بطريق الهاتف ، أو بأي طريق مشابه ، حكم التعاقد في مجلس العقد بالنسبة إلى تمامه وزمان إبرامه . ويسري عليه حكم التعاقد بالمراسلة بالنسبة إلى مكان حصوله .
صور خاصة في التعاقد 
العقد الابتدائي
مـــادة ( 47 )
يعتبر العقد إبتدائيا كلما كان من شأنـــه أن يــبرم في صورة أخرى جديدة أو يبرم مرة ثانية . 
وعند تحرير عقد إبتدائي يجب على كل من طرفيه إبرام العقد النهائي في الميعاد الذي يحدده العقد الابتدائي ، أو في مدة مقبولة إذا خلا العقد الإبتدائي من نص على ميعاد تحرير العقد النهائي .
مـــادة ( 48 )
يبرم العقد النهائي بنفس شروط العقد الإبتدائي ما لم يتفق على إجراء تعديـــل فيها أو كان هذا التعديل مما تستوجبه طبيعة المعاملة أو ظروف الحال .
مـــادة ( 49 )
أ ) إذا امتنــع أحـــد طرفي العقد الإبتدائـــي بدون مبرر عن إبرام العقد النهائي ، كان للطرف الآخر ، أن يرفع دعوى بصحة ونفاذ العقد الإبتدائي .
ب ) ويقوم الحكم بصحة ونفاذ العقد الإبتدائي ، متى حاز قوة الأمر المقضي به مقام العقد النهائي ، على أن يتم شهر الحكم في الحالات التي يتطلب فيها القانون ذلك .
الوعــد بالعقـــد :
مـــادة ( 50 )
الاتفاق الذي يعد بموجبه كلا المتعاقدين أو أحدهما بإبرام عقد معــين فــي المستقبـل ، لا ينعقــد إلا إذا عينت جميع المسائل الجوهرية للعقد المراد إبرامه ، والمدة التي يجب إبرامه فيها .
وإذا اشترط القانون لتمام العقد استيفاء شكل معين ، فهذا الشكل تجب مراعاته أيضا في الاتفاق الذي يتضمن الوعد بإبرام هذا العقد .
مـــادة ( 51 )
أ ) يترتب على الوعد بالعقد ، قيام هذا العقد ، متى ارتضاه من صدر لصالحه الوعد ، وعلم الواعد بهذا الرضاء خلال المدة المحددة لبقاء الوعد .
ب ) وإذا مات الواعد أو فقد أهليته ، لم يؤثر ذلك على قيام الوعد الموعود به ، متى كان الرضاء به قد تم على النحو المبين بالفقرة السابقة .
ج ) أما إذا مات الموعود لـه ، انتقل خيار قبول العقد الموعود بإبرامه إلى خلفائه ، ما لم تكن شخصية الموعود له محل اعتبار في الوعد .
التعاقــد بالعربــون :
مـــادة ( 52 )
دفع العربون ، وقت إبرام العقد ، يفيد أن لكل من المتعاقدين خيار العدول عنه ، ما لم يظهر أنهما قصدا غير ذلك ، أو كان العرف يقضي بخلافه .
مـــادة ( 53 )
أ ) إذا لم يحدد الاتفاق أو العرف ميعاداً لمباشرة خيار العدول ، بقي هذا الخيار إلــى الوقت الذي يصدر فيه من المتعاقد ما يدل على رغبته في تأكيد قيام العقد .
ب ) على أنه إذا قعد أحد المتعاقدين عن تـنفيذ التـزاماته في الأجل المحدد ، أو تراخى في ذلك مدة تتجاوز المألوف ، جاز للمتعاقد الآخر أن يعتبر ذلك عدولا منه عن العقد .
مـــادة ( 54 )
إذا عــدل من دفع العربون فقده ، وإذا عدل من قبضه التـزم برده ودفع مثله ، وذلك كله دون اعتبار لما يترتب على العدول من ضرر .
ويعتبر فــي حكــم العدول عن العقد استحالة التـنفيـــذ بسبب يـُعزى إلى المتعاقد .
أما إذا كانت استحالة تـنفيذ الالتـزامات الناشئة عن العقد راجعة إلى سبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه ، وجب رد العربون إلى من دفعه .
التعاقــد بالمزايــدة : 
مـــادة ( 55 )
لا يتــم العقــد في المزايدات إلا برســو المزاد . ويسقط العطاء بعطاء يزيد عليه ولو كان باطلا .
كل ذلك ما لم يتضح من قصد المتعاقدين خلافه ، أو بنص القانون على غيره .
مـــادة ( 56 )
إذا اتضح من شروط العقد فـي التعاقــد بالمزايــدة وجــوب المصادقة على إرسائه فلا يتم العقد إلا بتمام هذه المصادقة .
التعاقــد بالإذعـــان :
مـــادة ( 57 )
لا يمنع من قيام العقد أن يجيء القبول من أحد طرفيه إذعاناً لإرادة الطرف الآخر ، بأن يرتضي التسليم بمشروع عقد وضعه الطرف الآخر مسبقاً ولا يقبل مناقشة في شروطه .
مـــادة ( 58 )
إذا تم العقــد بطريق الإذعان ، وكان قد تضمن شروطا تعسفية ، جاز للقاضــي ، بنــاء علـــى طلب الطرف المذعن ، أن يعدل من هذه الشروط برفع ما فيها من إجحاف ، أو يعفيه كلية منها ولو ثبت علمه بها ، وذلك كله وفقا لما تقتضيه العدالة ، ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 59 )
يفسر الشك دائما في عقود الإذعان لمصلحة الطرف المذعن .
النيابـة فــي التعاقــد :
مـــادة ( 60 )
يجــوز أن يتم التعاقـــد بطريق النيابة ، ما لم يستلزم القانون حصوله بالأصالة .
مـــادة ( 61 )
أ ) في التعاقد بطريق النيابة ، تكون العبرة بشخص النائب ، لا بشخص الأصيل ، فــي اعتبار عيوب الرضاء، أو أثر العلم ، أو الجهل ببعض الظروف الخاصة .
ب ) ومـع ذلك إذا نشأت النيابة بمقتضى اتفاق ، وتصرف النائب وفقا لتعليمات محددة تلقاها من الأصيل ، فإنه لا يكون لهذا الأخير، في حدود تـنفيذ تعليماته ، أن يتمسك بجهل نائبه أموراً كان يعلمها هو ، أو كان مفروضا فيــه أن يعلمهــا ، ويجب عندئذ الاعتداد بما شاب رضاء الأًصيل من عيوب .
مـــادة ( 62 )
إذا أبرم النائب ، في حدود نيابته عقدا باسم الأصيل ، فإن كل ما يترتب على هذا العقد من آثار ينصرف مباشرة إلى الأصيل .
مـــادة ( 63 )
إذا لم يظهر النائب ، وقت إبرام العقد ، أنه يتعاقد باسم الأصيل ، فإن المتعاقد معه لا يجبر على اعتبار العقد قائما بينه وبين الأصيل ، إلا إذا كان يعلم ، أو كان مفروضا فيه أن يعلم ، أن التعاقد قد حصل بطريق النيابة ، أو كان يستوى عنده ، أن يكون التعاقد حاصلا مع النائب أو الأصيل .
مـــادة ( 64 )
أ ) إذا أبرم شخص عن آخر عقدا بغير نيابة عنه ، أو كان قد تجاوز بإبرامـــه حدود نيابته ، فإن آثار هذا العقد لا تنصرف إلى الأصيل ، إلا إذا حصل إقراره وفقا للقانون .
ب ) فإذا لم يحصل إقرار التصرف ، كان للمتعاقد الآخر أن يرجع على من اتخذ صفة النيابة أو تجاوز حدودها ، بغير عذر مقبول ، بالتعويض عـــن الضرر الناجم له ، ما لم يكن يعلم بانتفاء النيابة أو بتجاوز حدودها ، أو كان مفروضا فيه أن يعلم ذلك .
مـــادة ( 65 )
إذا كان النائب ومن تعاقد معه يجهلان معا وقت العقد انقضاء النيابة ، فإن العقد الذي أبرماه ينصرف أثره إلى الأصيل أو خلفائه .
مـــادة ( 66 )
إذا لم يكن المتعاقد مع النائب مجبرا على اعتبار التعاقد حاصلا بينه وبين الأصيل ولم يرتض العقد ، اعتبر التعاقد حاصلا بينه وبين النائب شخصيا ، دون أن يكون للنائب أن يتمسك بانصراف إرادته إلى التعاقد باسم الأصيل .
مـــادة ( 67 )
أ ) لا يجـــوز للنائب ، أن ينيب غيره ما لم يسمـــح له بذلك القانـــون أو الاتفاق .
ب ) كما لا يجوز لشخص أن يتعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه سواء أكان التعاقد لحسابه أم لحساب شخص آخر دون إذن خاص من الأصيل ، على أنه يجوز للأصيل في هذه الحالة أن يجيز التعاقد ، وذلك كله ما لم يقض القانون أو قواعد التجارة بما يخالفه .
مـــادة ( 68 )
يلتـزم النائب برد سند نيابته فور انتهائها .
شــكل العقــد :
مـــادة ( 69 )
لا يلزم في العقد شكل معين ، ومع ذلك إذا فرض القانون شكلا معينا لانعقاد العقد ، ولم يراع هذا الشكل في إبرامه ، وقع باطلا .
مـــادة ( 70 )
إذا اتفق المتعاقدان على شكل معين لقيام العقد ، فإنه لا يجوز لأحدهما بدون رضاء الآخر أن يتمسك بقيامه ، ما لم يأت في الشكل المتفق عليه .
( ب ) سلامة الرضــاء :
مـــادة ( 71 )
لا يكون الرضاء بالعقد سليما ، إلا إذا جاء عن ذي أهلية لإجرائه ، وخاليا من العيوب التي تشوبه .
الأهلية في التعاقد :
مـــادة ( 72 )
كل شخص أهل للتعاقد ، ما لم تسلب أهليته أو ينقص منها بحكم القانون .
مـــادة ( 73 )
أ ) ليس للصغير غير المميز حق التصرف في ماله ، وتكون جميع تصرفاته باطلة .
ب ) وكل من لم يكمل السابعة من عمره يعتبر غير مميز .
مـــادة ( 74 )
إذا كان الصبي مميزا كانت تصرفاته المالية صحيحة متى كانت نافعة نفعا محضا ، وباطلة متى كانت ضارة ضررا محضا .
أما التصرفات المالية الدائرة بين النفع والضرر ، فتكون قابلة للإبطال لمصلحة القاصر ، ويزول حق التمسك بالإبطال إذا أجاز القاصر التصرف بعد بلوغه سن الرشد ، أو إذا صدرت الإجازة من وليه أو من وصيه أو من مجلس الولاية على أموال القاصرين ، أو من في حكمهم بحسب الأحوال وفقا للقانون .
مـــادة ( 75 )
يعتبر الصغير مميزا من سن التمييز إلى بلوغه سن الرشد .
مـــادة ( 76 )
يجوز لناقص الأهلية أن يطلب إبطال العقد ولو كان قد ادعى توافر الأهلية لديه .
على أنه إذا لجأ إلى طرق احتيالية لإخفاء نقص أهليته كان ملتزما بالتعويض لمن تعاقد معه بسبب ما سببه له إبطال العقد من ضرر .
ويجوز للقاضي - على سبيل التعويض المستحق - وفقا للفقرة السابقة أن يقضي برفض دعوى الإبطال .
مـــادة ( 77 )
المجنون والمعتوه وذو الغفلة والسفيه تحجر عليهم المحكمة الشرعية المختصة وترفع الحجر عنهم وفقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، بمراعاة القواعد والإجراءات المقررة أمام المحاكم الشرعية .
مـــادة ( 78 )
يقع باطلا تصرف المجنون والمعتوه إذا صدر التصرف بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر .
أما إذا صدر التصرف قبل تسجيل قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلا إلا إذا كانت حالة الجنون والعته شائعة وقت التعاقد أو كان الطرف الآخر على بينة منها .
مـــادة ( 79 )
إذا صدر تصرف من ذي الغفلة أو من السفيه بعد تسجيل قرار الحجر سرى علــــى هذا التصرف ما يســري علــى تصرفــات الصبي المميز من أحكام ، أما التصـرف الصادر قبل تسجيل قرار الحجر فلا يكون باطلا أو قابلا للإبطال إلا إذا كان نتيجة استغلال أو تواطؤ .
مـــادة ( 80 )
يكون قابلا للإبطال كل تصرف من التصرفات التي تقررت مساعدة قضائية فيها طبقا لأحكام القانون ، متى صدر التصرف من الشخص الذي تقررت مساعدته قضائيا بغير معاونة من المساعد ، إذا صدر التصرف بعد تسجيل قرار المساعدة .
مـــادة ( 81 )
ينظم قرار يصدره وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية تسجيل القرارات المنصوص عليها في المواد الثلاث السابقة .
مـــادة ( 82 )
التصرفات الصادرة من الأولياء والأوصياء والقوام تكون صحيحة في الحدود التي رسمها القانون .
مـــادة ( 83 )
تسـري أحكام قانـون الولاية على المال فيما لم يرد به نص في هذا القانون .
عيــــوب الرضــاء :
الغلـــــط :
مـــادة ( 84 )
إذا وقـــع المتعاقـــد فــــي غلط دفعه إلى ارتضاء العقد ، بحيث أنه لولا وقوعه فيه لما صدر عنه الرضاء ، جاز له أن يطلب إبطال هذا العقد ، بشرط أن يكون المتعاقد الآخر قد وقع معه في هذا الغلط بدون تأثير منه كان من الممكــن تداركه ، أو كان علم به أو كان من السهل عليه أن يتبينه .
مـــادة ( 85 )
في التبرعات ، يجوز طلب إبطال العقد ، دون اعتبار لمشاركة المتعاقد الآخر في الغلط أو علمه بحصوله . 
مـــادة ( 86 )
يكون العقد قابلا للإبطال لغلط في القانون ، إذا توافرت فيه شروط الغلط في الواقع ، طبقا للمادتين السابقتين، هذا ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 87 )
ليس لمن وقع في غلط أن يتمسك به على وجه يتعارض مع مقتضيات حسن النية ، وعليه تـنفيذ العقد الذي قصد إبرامه إذا رغب في ذلك الطرف الآخر .
مـــادة ( 88 )
لا يؤثر في صحة العقد مجرد الغلط في الحساب أو زلات القلم ، ويجب تصحيحها .
التدليـــس :
مـــادة ( 89 )
يجوز طلب إبطال العقد للتدليس إذا كانت الحيل من الجسامة بحيث لولاها ما أبرم العقد .
مـــادة ( 90 )
يعـتبر تدليســـا الكذب في الإدلاء بالمعلومات المتعلقة بوقائع التعاقد وملابساته ، أو السكوت عمداً عن واقعة أو ملابســـة ، إذا ثبت أن المدلس عليه ما كان ليبرم العقد لو علم بتلك الواقعة أو هذه الملابسة .
مـــادة ( 91 )
أ ) يلــزم لإبطال العقد على أساس التدليس أن تكون الحيل قد صدرت من المتعاقد الآخر ، أو من نائبه ، أو من أحد أتباعـــه ، أو ممن وسطه في إبرام العقد ، أو ممن أبرم العقد لمصلحته .
ب ) فإن صــدرت الحيل من الغير ، فليس لمن انخدع بها أن يتمسك بالإبطال ، إلا إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر ، عند إبرام العقد ، يعلم بها ، أو كان من المفروض حتما أن يعلم بها .
مـــادة ( 92 )
استثناء مما تقضي به المـــادة السابقة ، يجوز ، في عقود التبرع ، طلب إبطـال العقـد ، إذا جــاء الرضاء نتيجة التدليس ، دون اعتبار لمن صدرت الحيل منه .
مـــادة ( 93 )
إذا لجــأ كل مـن المتعاقدين إلى التدليس على الآخر ، وجره بذلك إلى التعاقــــد ، امتنع على أي منهما التمسك بإبطال العقد .
الإكــــراه :
مـــادة ( 94 )
يجوز إبطال العقد للإكراه إذا تعاقد الشخص تحت سلطان رهبة بعثها المتعاقد الآخر في نفسه دون حق وكانت قائمة على أساس .
وتكون الرهبة قائمة على أساس إذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذي يدعيها أن خطرا جسيما محدقا يهدده هو أو غيره في النفس أو الجسم أو الشرف أو المال .
ويراعى في تقدير الإكراه جنس من وقع عليه الإكراه وسنه وحالته الاجتماعية والصحية وكل ظرف آخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في جسامة الإكراه .
مـــادة ( 95 )
أ ) يلــزم لإعمال الإكراه أن تكون الرهبة التي دفعت المتعاقد إلى ارتضاء العقد ، قد بعثت في نفسه بفعل المتعاقد الآخر ، أو بفعل نائبه ، أو أحد أتباعه ، أو بفعل من كلفـــه بالوساطة ، أو بفعل من يبرم العقد لمصلحته .
ب ) فإذا صدر الإكراه من الغير ، فليس للمتعاقد المكره أن يطلب إبطال العقد ، ما لم يثبت أن المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم ، أو كان من المفروض حتما أن يعلم بهذا الإكراه . 
كل ذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به الفقرة التالية .
ج ) يجوز في التبرعات ، طلب الإبطال ، إذا كان الرضاء بها قد جاء نتيجة الإكراه ، دون اعتبار لمن صدر الإكراه عنه .
الاستغـــلال :
مـــادة ( 96 )
أ ) إذا استغــل شخـص في آخر هوى جامحا ، أو طيشا بيّـنا ، أو ضعفا ظاهرا ، أو حاجة ملجئة ، أو إذا استغل سطوته الأدبية عليه ، وجعله بناء على ذلك يبرم لصالحه أو لصالح غيره عقدا ينطـــــوي ، عند إبرامه ، على التـزامات لا تـتـناسب البتـّه مع ما حصل عليه من فائــدة بموجب العقد ، أو مــع التـزامات المتعاقد الآخر ، جاز للقاضي بناء على طلب ضحية الاستغلال أن ينقص من التـزامه ، أو يزيد من التـزامات المتعاقد الآخر ، أو أن يبطل العقد .
ب ) فــي عقــود التبرع تقتصر سلطة القاضي في دعوى الاستغلال على إبطال العقد ، أو انقاص قدر المال المتبرع به ، وفقا لظروف الحال ، وبمراعاة مقتضيات العدالة والاعتبارات الإنسانية .
مـــادة ( 97 )
أ ) لا تسمع دعوى الاستغلال بمضي سنة من وقت إبرام العقد .
ب ) على أنه إذا جاء العقد نتيجة استغلال الهوى الجامح أو السطوة الأدبية فإن سريان مدة السنة لا تبدأ إلا من تاريخ زوال تأثير الهوى أو السطوة ، على أن لا تسمع دعوى الاستغلال على أية حال بفوات خمس عشرة سنة من وقت إبرام العقد .
الغبــــــن :
مـــادة ( 98 )
لا تأثير للغبن على العقد إلا إذا كان نتيجة غلط أو تدليس أو إكراه أو استغـــلال ، كل ذلك مع مراعاة الأحوال الخاصة المنصوص عليها في القانون ، ومع مراعاة ما تقضي به المواد التالية .
مـــادة ( 99 )
أ ) إذا نتــج عن العقد غبن فاحش للدولة أو لغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ، جاز للمغبون أن يطلب تعديل التـزام الطرف الآخر ، أو التـزامه هو ، بما يرفع عنه الفـُحش في الغبن .
ب ) ويسري الحكم المتقدم إذا نتج عن العقد غبن فاحش لعديمي الأهلية أو ناقصيها أو لجهة وقف .
ج ) ويعتبر الغبن فاحشا إذا زاد ، عند إبرام العقد ، على الخمس .
د ) ولا يحول دون الطعن بالغبن أن يكون العقد قد أجري عن المغبون ممن ينوب عنه وفقا للقانون ، أو أذنت به المحكمة ، أو مجلس الولاية على أموال القاصرين .
مـــادة ( 100 )
يجوز للمتعاقد مع المغبون أن يتوقى تعديل أثر العقد ، بطلب الفسخ ، وذلــك مـــا لم يكن المغبون هو الدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة .
مـــادة ( 101 )
لا يجوز الطعن بالغبن ، في عقد تم بطريق المزايدة أو المناقصة ، إذا كان ذلك قد حصل وفق ما يقضي به القانون .

مـــادة ( 102 )
لا تسمع دعوى الغبن ، إذا لم ترفع خلال سنة ، وتبدأ السنة بالنسبة للدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ولجهة الوقف من وقت إبرام العقد ، وبالنسبة لعديمي الأهلية وناقصيها من تاريخ اكتمال الأهلية أو الموت، وعلى أية حال لا تسمع الدعوى بمضي خمس عشرة سنة من وقت إبرام العقد .
2 - المحــــل : 
مـــادة ( 103 ) 
يجـــب أن يكون محل الالتـزام ، الذي ينشئه العقد ، ممكنا وإلا كان العقد باطلا . 
مـــادة ( 104 ) 
يجوز أن يكون محل الالتـزام شيئاً مستقبلا ما لم يكن وجود هذا الشيء رهينا بمحض الصدفة .
غير أن التعامل في تركة إنسان على قيد الحياة باطل ، ولو تم منه أو برضاه إلا في الأحوال التي نص عليها القانون . 
مـــادة ( 105 ) 
التعاقـــد على مال الغير أو فعله ، لا يترتب عنه أي التـزام على هذا الغير ، ما لم يقره . 
مـــادة ( 106 )
أ ) يلزم أن يكون محل الالتـزام معينا تعييناً نافياً للجهالة الفاحشة ، وإلا وقع العقد باطلا .
ب ) وإذا تعلق الالتـزام بشيء ، وجب أن يكون هذا الشيء محددا بذاته ، أو بنوعـه ومقداره ودرجة جودته ، على أن عدم تحديد درجة الجودة لا يؤدي إلى بطلان العقد ، فإذا لم يمكن استخلاص ذلك من العرف أو من أي ظرف آخــــر التـزم المدين حينئذ بأن يقدم شيئا من صنف متوسط . 
مـــادة ( 107 ) 
إذا كان محل الالتـزام دفع مبلـــغ مــــن النقود ، التـزم المدين بقدر عددها في العقد ، دون أن يكون لإرتفاع قيمة هـــذه النقود أو لانخفاضها وقت الوفاء أي أثر ، ولو اتفق على خلاف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 108 )
أ ) في الالتـزامات بدفع مبلغ من النقود ، يكون الوفاء بالعملة البحرينية . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يجوز الاتفاق على أن يكون الوفاء بعملة أجنبية . 
مـــادة ( 109 )
إذا كان محل الالتـزام مخالفا للنظام العام أو الآداب ، وقع العقد باطلا . 
مـــادة ( 110 )
أ ) يجوز أن يتضمن العقد أي شرط يرتضيه المتعاقدان ، إذا لم يكن ممنوعا قانوناً أو مخالفاً للنظام العام أو الآداب . 
ب ) فإذا كان الشرط الذي تضمنه العقـــد غير مشروع ، بطل الشرط وصح العقد ، ما لم يثبت أحد المتعاقدين أنه ما كان ليرتضي العقد بغيره ، فيبطل العقد .
3 ـ الـســــبب : 
مـــادة ( 111)
أ ) يـبطل العقد إذا التـزم المتعاقدان دون سبب أو كان السبب مخالفا للنظام العام أو الآداب . 
ب ) ويعتد في السبب ، بالباعث الذي يدفع المتعاقد إلى التعاقد إذا كان المتعاقد الآخر يعلمه ، أو كان ينبغي عليه أن يعلمه .
مـــادة ( 112 )
كل التـزام لم يذكر له سبب يفترض أنه يقوم على سبب مشروع ، وذلك إلى أن يقوم الدليل على خلافه .
ويعتبر السبب المذكور في العقد هو السبب الحقيقي ما لم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك ، فإذا قام الدليل على صورية السبب فعلى من يدعي أن للالتـزام سببا آخر مشروعا أن يثبت ما يدعيه .
(ثانيــا) البطــــلان :
1 - العقـد القابـل للإبطــال :
مـــادة ( 113 )
العقد القابل للإبطال ينتج آثاره ، ما لم يقض بإبطاله ، وإذا قضي بإبطاله ، اعتبر كأن لم يكن أصلا .
مـــادة ( 114 )
أ ) إذا جعل القانون لأحد المتعاقدين حقا في إبطال العقد ، فلا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بإبطال العقد إلا بناء على طلبه .
ب ) وإذا قــام سبب الإبطال ، وتمسك به من تقرر لمصلحته ، تعين على المحكمة القضاء به ، وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه .
مـــادة ( 115 )
يزول حق إبطال العقد بالإجازة الصريحة أو الضمنية ممن له حق طلب إبطاله ، وتطهر الإجازة العقد من العيب الذي انصبت عليه ، دون إخلال بحقوق الغير .
مـــادة ( 116 )
يسقـط الحـق فـي إبطال العقد إذا لم يتمسك به صاحبه خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت زوال سببه ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه .
ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة في حالة نقص الأهلية ، من اليوم الذي يزول فيه هذا السبب ، وفي حالة الغلط أو التدليس من اليوم الذي ينكشف فيه ، وفي حالة الإكراه من يوم زواله ، وفي كل حال لا يجوز التمسك بحق الإبطال لغلط أو تدليس أو إكراه إذا انقضت خمس عشرة سنة من وقت إبرام العقد .
مـــادة ( 117 )
أ ) يجــوز لــكل ذي مصلحة أن يعذر من لـه حق إبطال العقد بوجوب إبداء رغبته في إجازته أو إبطاله ، خلال مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ، تبدأ من تاريخ استلام الإعذار من غير أن يترتب على ذلك أي أثر بالنسبة للمدة المقررة لسقوط الحق في الإبطال .
ب ) ولا يعتد بإعذار من لـــه حق طلب الإبطال بسبب الغلط أو التدليس أو الإكراه ، إلا إذا كان قد وجه بعد انكشاف الغلط أو التدليس أو زوال الإكراه . كما أنه لا يعتد بإعذار ناقص الأهلية ، إلا إذا كان قد وجه إليه بعد إكتمال أهليته .
ج ) فإذا انقضى الميعاد المحدد بالإعذار من غير اختيار ، اعتبر ذلك إجازة للعقد.
2 - العقــد الباطــل :
مـــادة ( 118 )
العقد الباطل لا ينتج أي أثر ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يتمسك ببطلانه وللمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها ، ولا يزول البطلان بالإجازة .
ولا تسمــع دعوى البطلان بمرور خمس عشرة سنة من تاريخ إبرام العقد .
3 - أثــر البطـــلان :
مـــادة ( 119 )
إذا بطل العقد أو أبطل ، يعاد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ، فإذا استحال ذلك على أحد المتعاقدين فإنه يجوز الحكم عليه بأداء معادل .
كل ذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المواد (120) و (121) و (124) التالية .
مـــادة ( 120 )
لا يلزم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها في حالتي بطلان العقد أو إبطاله أن يرد غير ما عاد عليه من منفعة بسبب تـنفيذ العقد .
مـــادة ( 121 )
أ ) لا يحتج بإبطال العقد في مواجهة الخلف الخاص للمتعاقد الآخر ، إذا كان هذا الخلف قد تلقى حقه معاوضة وبحسن نية .
ب ) ويعتبر الخلف الخاص حسن النية ، إذا كان ، عند التصرف له ، لا يعلم سبب إبطال عقد سلفه ، ولــم يكن في مقدوره أن يعلم به ، لو أنه بذل من الحرص ما تستوجبه ظروف الحال من الشخص المعتاد .
مـــادة ( 122 )
إذا كان العقد في شق منه باطلا أو قابلا للإبطال فهذا الشق وحده هو الذي يبطل ، إلا إذا تبين أن أحد المتعاقدين ما كان يبرم العقد بغير الشق الباطل أو القابل للإبطال فيبطل العقد كله .
مـــادة ( 123 )
إذا كان العقد باطلا ً أو قابلا ً للإبطال وتوافرت فيه أركان عقد آخر ، فإن العقد يكون صحيحا باعتباره العقد الذي توافرت أركانه ، إذا تبين أن نية المتعاقدين كانت تنصرف إلى إبرام هذا العقد .
مـــادة ( 124 )
أ ) إذا بطل العقد أو أبطل بسبب خطأ أحد المتعاقدين ، كان للمتعاقد الآخر أو الغير أن يطالبه بالتعويض عما يرتبه له البطلان من ضرر .
ب ) على أنه لا محل للتعويض ، إذا كان من أصابه الضرر نتيجة للبطلان قد أسهم فيما أدى إلى وقوعه ، أو كان يعلـــم بسببـــه أو ينبغي عليه أن يعلم به .
الفــرع الثانــي
آثـــار العقـد
(أولا) تفسـير العقـد وتحديـد مضمونـه :
1 - تفسيــر العقــد :
مـــادة ( 125 )
أ ) إذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة فلا يجوز الإنحراف عنها عن طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على إرادة المتعاقدين . 
ب ) أما إذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد ، فيجب البحث عن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين دون الوقوف عند المعنى الحرفي للألفاظ ، مع الإستهداء في ذلك بطبيعة التعامل ، وبما ينبغي أن يتوافر من أمانة وثقة بين المتعاقدين ، وفقا للعرف الجاري في المعاملات . 
مـــادة ( 126 )
يفسر الشك في العقد لمصلحة المتعاقد الذي يكون من شأن إعمال الشرط أن يضره .
وعلى وجه الخصوص يفسر الشك لمصلحة المدين إذا كان من شأن إعمال الشرط أن يحمله الالتـزام ، أو يجعل عبأه عليه أكثر ثقلا . 
كل ذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به المـــادة (59) .
2 - مضمــون العقـــد :
مـــادة ( 127 )
لا يقتصـــر العقد على ما يرد فيه من شروط أو يسري عليه من أحكام القانون ، وإنما يتضمن كذلك ما يعتبر من مستلزماته ، وفقا لما تجري عليه العادة وما تمليه العدالة ، ومع مراعاة طبيعة التعامل وما يقتضيه حسن النية وشرف التعامل .
(ثانيـا) القـوة الملزمـة للعقــد :
مـــادة ( 128 )
العقــد شريعة المتعاقدين ، فلا يجوز لأحدهما أن يستقل بنقضه أو تعديل أحكامه ، إلا في حدود ما يسمح به الاتفاق أو يقضي به القانون .
مـــادة ( 129 )
يجب تـنفيـذ العقـد طبقـا لمـا يتضمنه من أحكام ، وبطريقة تتفق مع ما يقتضيه حسن النية وشرف التعامل .
مـــادة ( 130 )
إذا طرأت ، بعد العقد وقبل تمام تـنفيذه ، ظروف استثنائية عامة لم يكن في الوسع توقعها عند إبرامه ، وترتب على حدوثها أن تـنفيذ الالتـزام الناشئ عنه وإن لم يصبح مستحيلا ، صار مرهقا للمدين ، بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة ، جاز للقاضي بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين ، أن يرد الالتـزام المرهق إلى الحد المعقول ، بأن يضيق من مداه أو يزيد في مقابله ، ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 131 )
إذا أبرم عقــد صوري ، كانت العبرة بالحقيقة ، فيما بين المتعاقدين والخلف العام لكل منهما ، وسرى بينهما العقد المستتر ، إذا توافرت له أركانه دون العقد الظاهر . 
مـــادة ( 132 )
أ ) إذا أ ٌبرم عقد صوري ، كان لدائني كل من المتعاقدين وللخلف الخاص لأي منهمــا أن يثبتــوا الصورية بجميع الوسائل ويتمسكوا بالعقد المستتر ، كما أن لهم أن يتمسكوا بالعقد الصوري إذا كانوا لا يعلمون بالصورية . 
ب ) إذا تعارضت مصالح ذوي الشأن ، بأن تمسك البعض بالعقد الصوري وتمسك الآخرون بالعقد المستتر كانت الأفضلية للأولين . 
(ثالثا) نسبية آثار العقد :
مـــادة ( 133 )
أ ) تـنصرف آثار العقد إلى المتعاقدين والخلف العام دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالميراث . 
ب ) علــى أن آثــار العقد لا تنصرف إلى الخلف العام لأحد المتعاقدين أو لكليهما ، إذا اقتضى ذلك العقد أو طبيعة التعامل أو نص في القانون .
مـــادة ( 134 )
أ ) إذا أنشأ العقد حقوقا شخصية متصلة بمال معين على نحو يجعلها من توابعه ، أو أنشأ التـزامات متصلة به على نحو يجعلها من محدداته ، ثم انتقـل المـال إلى خلف خاص ، فإن تلك الحقوق والالتـزامات تنتقل معـه . 
ب ) على أن الالتـزامات المتصلة بالمال لا تنتقل معه إلى الخلـــف الخاص ، إلا إذا كان عند إبرام التصرف ، يعلم بها أو في مقدوره أن يعلم بها ، وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه . 
1 - التعهـد عـن الغــير :
مـــادة ( 135 )
أ ) إذا تعهــد شخــص لآخر بــأن يجعــل أحدا من الغير يلتـزم نحوه بأمر معين ، التـزم هو بتعهده دون ذلك الغير . 
ب ) فإذا رفض الغير تحمل الالتـزام المتعهد به ، كان المتعهد مخلا بتعهده ، والتـزم بتعويض المتعهد لـه عما يناله من ضرر بسبب إخلاله ، ما لم يعرض هو أن يقوم بنفسه بالأمر المتعهد به ، وكان ذلك في مقدوره من غير ضرر ينال المتعهد له . 
ج ) فإن ارتضى الغير الالتـزام ، تحمل به ، وبرئت ذمة المتعهد ، ويكون تحمله به من وقت رضائه ، ما لم يتبـين أنه قصد أن يستـند أثر هذا الرضاء إلى وقت صدور التعهد .
2- الاشتـراط لمصلحـة الغـير :
مـــادة ( 136 )
أ ) يجوز للشخص ، في تعاقده عن نفسه ، أن يشترط على المتعاقد معه التـزامــات معينة يتعهد بأدائها للغير، إذا كان للمشترط في تـنفيذ هذه الالتـزامات ، مصلحة مادية أو أدبية . 
ب ) ويجوز في الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير ، أن يكون المستفيد شخصا مستقبلا ، كما يجوز أن يكون شخصــا غير معين بذاته عند الاشتراط ، إذا كان من الممكن تعيينه ، وقت الوفاء بالالتـزام المشترط .
مـــادة ( 137 )
أ ) يترتب على الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير أن يثبت للمستفيد ، في ذمة المتعهد حق شخصي له ، يكون له أن يستأديه منه مباشرة ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه ، ومع مراعاة ما تقضي به المـــادة التالية .
ب ) ويجـــوز للمشــترط أن يطالـــب المتعهـــد بأداء الحق المشترط للمستفيد ، ما لم يتبين من العقد أن ذلك مقصور على المستفيد وحده .
مـــادة ( 138 )
يجوز للمتعهد أن يتمسك ، في مواجهة المستفيد ، بكل الدفوع التي تنشأ لـه مــن عقــد الاشتراط ، والتي كان يمكنه أن يتمسك بها في مواجهة المشترط .
مـــادة ( 139 )
أ ) يجوز للمشترط ، دون ورثته أو دائنيه ، أن ينقض المشارطة ، قبل أن يعلن المستفيد للمشترط أو للمتعهد رغبته في الإفادة منها ، ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع مقتضيات العقد أو نص في القانون .
ب ) ولا يترتب على نقض المشارطة براءة ذمة المتعهد الذي يبقى ملتزما قبل المشترط ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ، أو كانت طبيعة الالتـزام تقتضيه .
ج ) وللمشـترط عنـد نقـض المشارطة ، أن يحل مستفيدا آخر محل المستفيد الأصلي ، أو أن يستأثر بالمنفعة لنفسه .
الفـرع الثالـث - انحـلال العقـد
(أولا) فسـخ العقـد :
مـــادة ( 140 )
أ ) في العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، إذا لم يوف أحد المتعاقدين بالتـزامه عند حلول أجله ، وبعد إعذاره ، جاز للمتعاقد الآخر أن يطلب من القاضي تـنفيــذ العقد أو فسخه مع التعويض في الحالتين إن كان له مقتض ، وذلك ما لـم يكن طالب الفسخ مقصرا بدوره في الوفاء بالتـزاماته .
ب ) ويجوز للقاضي أن يمنح المدين أجلا إذا اقتضت الظروف ذلك ، كما يجوز لـه أن يرفض الفسخ إذا كان ما لم يوف المدين قليل الأهمية بالنسبة إلى التـزاماته في جملتها .
مـــادة ( 141 )
أ ) لا يعمل بشرط اعتبار العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حكم المحكمة ، أو بالشرط القاضي بتقييد سلطــة المحكمــة إزاء فسخ العقد ، ما لم يتضح أن إرادة المتعاقدين كليهما قد انصرفت إليه صراحة ، وعلى بينة من حقيقة أثره .
ب ) والشـرط القاضـي بفســخ العقـد مـن تلقـاء نفسـه ، عند عدم الوفاء بالالتـزام ، لا يعفي في غير المواد التجارية من الإعذار ، ولو اتفق على الإعفاء منه .
مـــادة ( 142 )
أ ) إذا فسخ العقد ، أعيد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد ، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين التاليتين .
ب ) إذا استحال على أحد المتعاقدين أن يعيــد المتعاقــد الآخر إلى الحالة التي كان عليها قبل العقد ، جاز الحكم عليه بأداء معادل .
مـــادة ( 143 )
في العقود المستمرة ، لا يكون للفسخ أثر إلا من وقت تحققه .
مـــادة ( 144 )
أ ) لا يحتج بفسخ العقد في مواجهة الخلف الخاص لأي من المتعاقدين إذا كان هذا الخلف قد تلقى حقه معاوضة وبحسن نية .
ب ) ويعتبر الخلف الخاص حسن النية ، إذا كان عند التصرف له ، لا يعلم السبب الذي أفضى إلى الفسخ ، ولم يكن في مقدوره أن يعلم به ، لو أنه بذل من الحرص ما تستوجبه الظروف من الشخص العادي .
(ثانيا) انفســاخ العقــد :
مـــادة ( 145 )
أ ) فـي العقود الملزمة للجانبين ، إذا أصبح تـنفيذ التـزام أحد الطرفين مستحيلا بسبب أجنبي لا يد لـه فيه، انقضى هذا الالتـزام، وانقضت معه الالتـزامات المقابلة على الطرف الآخر، وانفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه. 
ب ) فإذا كانت الاستحالة جزئية ، كان للدائن ، بحسب الأحوال أن يتمسك بالعقد فيما بقي ممكن التـنفيذ أو أن يطلب الفسخ .
مـــادة ( 146 )
أ ) في العقود الملزمة لجانب واحد ، إذا أصبح تـنفيذ الالتـزام مستحيلا بسبب أجنبي لا يد للمدين فيه ، انفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه .
ب ) فإذا كانــت الاستحالة جزئية ، كان للدائن أن يتمسك بالعقد فيما بقي من الالتـزام ممكن التـنفيذ .
مـــادة ( 147 )
إذا انفسخ العقد أعيد المتعاقدان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد ، وذلك فــي نفــس الحدود المقررة بمقتضى المواد (142) و (143) و(144) في شأن الفسخ .
( ثالثا ) الإقالـــة :
مـــادة ( 148 )
أ ) للمتعاقدين أن يتقايلا العقد برضائهما بعد انعقاده ، ما بقي المعقود عليه قائما وموجودا في يد أحدهما .
ب ) فإذا هلك أو تلف أو حصل التصرف للغير في بعض المعقود عليه جازت الإقالة في الباقي منه بقدر حصته من العوض .
مـــادة ( 149 )
تعتــبر الاقالة ، من حيث أثرها ، بمثابة الفسخ في حق المتعاقدين وبمثابة عقد جديد في حق الغير .
( رابعـا ) الدفـع بعـدم التـنفيذ :
مـــادة ( 150 )
في العقود الملزمة للجانبين إذا كانت الالتـزامات المتقابلة مستحقة الأداء ، جاز لكل من المتعاقديــن أن يمتنــع عن تـنفيذ التـزامه إذا لم يقم المتعاقد الآخر بتـنفيذ ما التـزم به ، ما لــــم يتفق على خلافه ، أو يقضي العرف بغيره .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 151 )
أ ) التصرف القانوني الصادر بالإرادة المنفردة لا ينشئ التـزاما ولا يعدل في التـزام قائم ولا ينهيه ، إلا في الأحوال الخاصة التي ينص عليها القانون .
ب ) فإذا قضى القانون بنشوء الالتـزام أو بتعديله أو بانقضائه بمقتضى التصرف الصادر بالإرادة المنفردة ، سرى على هذا التصرف ما يسري على العقد بوجه عام من أحكام القانون ، إلا ما كان منها متعارضا مع قيـــــام التصــرف على الإرادة الواحدة ، وعلى الأخص ما تعلق بتوافق إرادتي طرفي العقد .
الوعـد بجائـزة للجمهــور :
مـــادة ( 152 )
من وجه للجمهور وعدا بجائزة يعطيها عن عمل معـــــين ، التـزم بإعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمــل ، وفقــا للشروط المعلنة ولو قام به دون نظر إلى الوعد بالجائزة ، أو دون علم بها ، أو قبل الوعد .
مـــادة ( 153 )
أ ) إذا حــدد الواعــد أجــلا للوعــد بالجائزة ، امتنع عليه الرجوع عن الوعد خلاله ، وسقط الوعد بفواته .
ب ) فإذا لم يعين الواعد أجلا للقيام بالعمل ، جاز له الرجوع في وعده بإعلان للجمهور يوجه على النحو الذي تم به توجيه الدعوة ، أو على أي وجه إعلامي مشابه .
ولا يكون للرجوع عن الوعد بالجائزة أثر إلا من تاريخ إعلانه للجمهور ، ولا يؤثــــر في الحق في المكافأة لمن يكون قد أنجز العمل بحسن نية قبل الإعلان .
مـــادة ( 154 )
في حالـة الإعـلان عن رجوع الواعد عن وعده في الوعد بالجائزة ، إذا لم ينجز أحد العمل ، فإن لمن بدأ العمـل بحسـن نية قبل إعلان الرجوع عن الوعـــد دون أن يتمـــه ، مطالبة الواعد ، في حدود الجائزة ، بقيمة ما أنفقه وما بذله من جهد ، إذا أثبت أنه كان يتم العمل في وقت مناسب .
مـــادة ( 155 )
يلتـزم الواعد بالبت في استحقاق الجائزة خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء الأجل المحدد في الإعلان ، ما لم يتضمن الإعلان ميعادا أطول .
مـــادة ( 156 )
لا يترتب على الوعد بالجائزة ، ولا على إعطائها لمستحقها ، ثبوت حق للواعد في ثمرة العمل ، ما لم تتضمن شروط الوعد ما يخالف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 157 )
لا تسمع دعوى المطالبة بالجائزة أو بغيرها من الحقوق المترتبة على الوعد بها بمرور ستة أشهر من انتهاء أجل البت في استحقاق الجائزة أو من تاريخ إعلان رجوع الواعد عن وعده حسب الأحوال .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(أولا ً) حالات المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع :
1- المسئولية عن الأعمال الشخصية :
مـــادة ( 158 )
كل خطأ سبب ضررا للغير يلزم من أحدثه بتعويضه .
مـــادة ( 159 )
يلتـزم الشخـــص بتعويض الضرر الناشئ عن فعله الخاطئ ولو كان غير مميز .
مـــادة ( 160 )
إذا تعدد المسئولون عن عمل ضار كانوا متضامنين في التـزامهم بتعويض الضرر ، وتكون المسئولية بينهم بالتساوي ، إلا إذا عين القاضي نصيب كل منهم في التعويض .
مـــادة ( 161 )
أ ) يتحدد الضرر الذي يلتـزم المسئول عن العمل غير المشروع بالتعويض عنه بالخسارة التي وقعت والكسب الذي فات ، طالما كان ذلك نتيجة طبيعية للعمل غير المشروع .
ب ) وتعتبر الخسارة الواقعة أو الكسب الفائت نتيجة طبيعية للعمل غير المشروع ، إذا لم يكن في المقدور تفاديهما ببذل الجهد المعقول الذي تقتضيه ظروف الحال من الشخص المعتاد .
مـــادة ( 162 )
أ ) يتـناول التعويض عن العمل غير المشروع الضرر ولو كان أدبيا .
ب ) ويشمل الضرر الأدبي على الأخص ما يلحق الشخص من أذى جسماني أو نفسي نتيجة المساس بحياته أو بجسمه أو بحريته أو بـعرضه أو بشرفه أو بسمعته أو بمركزه الاجتماعي أو الأدبي أو باعتباره المالي . كما يشمل الضرر الأدبي كذلك ما يستشعره الشخص من الحزن والأسى . 
مـــادة ( 163 )
لا يجوز الحكم بالتعويض عن الضرر الأدبي الناشئ عن الوفـــاة إلا للأزواج والأقارب إلى الدرجة الثانية .
مـــادة ( 164 )
يشترط لانتقال الحق في التعويض عن الضرر الأدبي أن تكون قيمته محددة بمقتضى القانون أو بمقتضى اتفاق ، أو إذا كان الدائن قد طالب به أمام القضاء .
مـــادة ( 165 )
إذا أثبت الشخص أن الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه كحادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة أو خطأ من المضرور أو خطأ من الغيـر ، كان غير ملزم بتعويض هذا الضرر ، ما لم يوجد نص بخلاف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 166 )
إذا أسهــم خطـــأ الشخــص مع خطأ المضرور في إحداث الضرر ، فإنه غير ملزم بالتعويض إلا بقدر يتناسب مع ما كان لخطئه من أثر في وقوع الضرر بالنسبة إلى خطأ المضرور نفسه .
مـــادة ( 167 )
من أحدث ضررا وهو في حالة دفاع شرعي عن نفسه أو عرضه أو ماله أو عـــن نفس الغير أو عرضــه أو مالــه ، كـان غــير مسئــول عن تعويضه ، على ألا يجاوز في دفاعه القدر الضروري ، وإلا أصبح ملزما بتعويض تراعى فيه مقتضيات العدالة .
مـــادة ( 168 )
من أضطر، في سبيل اتقاء خطر جسيم محدق كان يتهدده هو أو غيره في النفس أو في العرض أو في المال، ومن غير أن تكون لـه يد في قيامه ، إلى إلحاق ضرر بمال شخص آخر أهون مما عمد إلــى اتقائه ، فإنه لا يكون مسئولا عن تعويض هذا الضرر ، إلا إذا تعذر استيفاؤه على أسـاس الإثراء بلا سبـــب علـــى حساب الغير . وحينئذ لا يكون محدث الضرر ملتزما إلا بتعويض مناســب يقدره القاضي بمراعاة ظروف الحال ومقتـضيات العدالة .
مـــادة ( 169 )
لا يكون الموظف العام مسئولا عن عمله الذي أضر بالغير ، إذا قام به تـنفيذا لأمر الـقانون أو لأمر صدر إليه من رئيسه ، متى كانت إطاعة هذا الأمر واجبة عليه ، أو كان يعتقد أنها واجبة وأثبت أنه كانت لديه أسباب معقولة جعلته يعتقد مشروعية العمل الذي أتاه ، وأنه راعى في عمله جانب الحيطة والحذر .
2- المسئوليـة عـن عمـل الغـير :
مـــادة ( 170 )
أ ) كل من يجب عليه قانونا أو اتفاقا رقابة شخص في حاجة إلى الرقابة بسبب قصـره أو بسبب حالته العقلية أو الجسمية ، يكون ملزما في مواجهة المضرور ، بتعويض الضرر الذي يحـدثه له ذلك الشخص بعمله غير المشروع ، وذلك ما لم يثبت أنه قام بواجب الرقابة على نحو ما ينبغي ، أو أن الضرر كان لا بد واقع لو قام بهذا الواجب .
ب ) ويعتبر القاصــر فــي حاجة إلى الرقابة إذا لم يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة ، أو بلغها وكان في كنف القائم على تربيته .
ج ) وتـنتقــل الرقابــة على القاصر إلى معلمــه في المدرسة أو مشرفه في الحرفة ، ما بقى القاصر تحت إشراف المعلم أو المشرف .
د ) وتـنتقل الرقابة على الزوجة القاصر إلى زوجها أو إلى من يتولى الرقابة على الزوج .
مـــادة ( 171 )
أ ) تحل مسئولية الدولة محل مسئولية المعلم . فإن كان المعلم يعمل في مدرسة أو معهد خاص ، حلت مسئولية صاحب المدرسة أو المعهد محل مسئوليته .
ب ) ولا يجوز للدولة أو لصاحب المدرسة أو المعهد الرجوع على المعلم بما يدفعه للمضرور حتى ولو تعذر استيفاؤه من مال التلميذ نفسه ، وذلك ما لم يثبت الخطأ على المعلم .
مـــادة ( 172 )
أ ) يكون المتبوع مسئولا ، في مواجهة المضرور ، عن الضرر الذي يحدثه تابعه بعمله غير المشــــروع ، متى كان واقعا منه في أداء وظيفته أو بسببها .
ب ) وتقوم رابطة التبعية ، ولو لم يكن المتبوع حراً في اختيار تابعه ، متى كانت له عليه سلطة فعلية في رقابته وتوجيهه .
مـــادة ( 173 )
للمسئول عن عمل الغير ، حق الرجوع عليه في الحدود التي يكون فيها هذا الغير مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر .
مـــادة ( 174 )
كل من يشغل مكانا للسكنى أو لغيرها من الأغراض يكون مسئولا ، في مواجهة المضرور ، عن تعويض ما يحدث له من ضرر مما يلقى أو يسقط منه من أشياء ، ما لم يثبــت أن الضــرر قد حـــدث بسبب أجنبي عنه لا يد لـه فيه ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في الرجوع بما يدفعه على من يكون الشيء قد ألقى أو سقط بخطئه .
3 - المسئولية عن الضرر الناجم عن الأشياء :
مـــادة ( 175 )
أ ) كل من يتولى حراسة شيء مما يتطلب عناية خاصة لمنع وقوع الضرر منه يلزم بتعويض الضرر الذي يحدثه هذا الشيء ، ما لم يثبت أن هذا الضرر قد وقع بسبب أجنبي من قوة قاهرة أو حادث فجائي أو فعل المضرور أو فعل الغير .
ب ) وتعتبـر من الأشياء التي تتطلب عناية خاصة لمنع وقوع الضرر منها السيارات والطائرات والسفن ، وغيرها من المركبات الأخرى ، والآلات الميكانيكية ، والأسلحة والأسلاك ، والمعدات الكهربائية ، والحيوانات والمباني ، وكل شيء آخر يكون ، بحسب طبيعته أو بحسب وضعه مما يعرض للخطر .
ج ) وتبقى الحراسة على الحيوان ثابتة للحارس ، حتى ولو ضل الحيوان أو تسرب ، وذلك إلى أن يسيطر عليه غيره لحساب نفسه .
مـــادة ( 176 )
أ ) يجـوز لمن يتهدده ضرر من شيء معين أن يطالب مالكه أو حارسه باتخاذ ما يلزم من التدابير لدرء خطره .
ب ) فإن لم يقم مالك الشيء أو حارسه باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لدرء خطره في وقت مناسب ، جاز لمن يتهدده الخطر أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء في إجرائها على حساب المالك أو الحارس .
ج ) ويجــوز ، في حالة الاستعجال ، لمن يتهدده خطر الشيء أن يتخذ ما يلزم من التدابير لدرئــه ، علــى نفقة مالكه أو حارسه ، من غير حاجة إلى إذن القاضي .
(ثانيا) تعويض الضرر عن العمل غير المشروع :
مـــادة ( 177 )
أ ) إذا لم يتفق على تحديد التعويض عن الضرر الناجم عن العمل غير المشروع ، تولى القاضي تحديده .
ب ) يقدر القاضي التعويض بالنقد .
ج ) ويجــوز للقاضــي ، تبعا لظروف الحال ، وبناء على طلب المضرور أن يحكم بإعادة الحال إلى مــا كانت عليه أو بأي أداء آخر على سبيل التعويض .
مـــادة ( 178 )
أ ) يحدد القاضي التعويـض بالقـــدر الـذي يـــراه جابـــرا الضرر وفـق مـا تقرره المـــواد ( 161) و( 162) و (163) و (164) وذلك مع مراعاة الظروف الشخصية للمضرور .
ب ) وإذا لم يتيــسر للقاضي وقت الحكم ، تحديد مقدار التعويض بصفة نهائية ، جاز لـه أن يحتـفظ للمضرور بالحق في أن يطلب ، خلال مدة يحددها ، إعادة النظر في التقدير .
مـــادة ( 179 )
يجوز للقاضي الحكم بأداء التعويض على أقساط ، أو في صورة إيراد مرتب لمدة معلومة أو لمدى الحياة . ويكون له عندئذ أن يحكم بإلزام المدين بتقديم تأمين كاف ، إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 180 )
أ ) لا تسمع دعوى المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع بمضي ثلاث سنوات من يوم علم المضرور بالضرر وبمن يسأل عنه ، أو خمس عشرة سنة من وقوع العمل غير المشروع ، أي المدتين تنقضي أولا .
ب ) على أنه إذا كانت دعوى المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع ناشئة عن جريمة فإنه لا يمتنع سماعها ما بقيت الدعوى الجنائية قائمة ، ولو كانــت المواعيد المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة قد انقضت .
مـــادة ( 181 )
يقع باطلا كل اتفاق يبرم قبل قيام المسئولية عن العمل غير المشروع ويكون من شأنه أن يعفى منها كليا أو جزئيا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 182 )
كل شخـــص ولو غير مميز يثرى ، بلا سبب مشروع على حساب شخص آخر ، يلتـزم في حدود ما أثرى به ، بتعويض هذا الشخص الآخر عما لحقه من ضرر، ويبقى هذا الالتـزام قائما ولو زال الإثراء فيما بعد .
مـــادة ( 183 )
لا تسمع دعوى التعويض عن الإثراء بلا سبب بمضي ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه من لحقه الضرر بحقه في التعويض ، أو بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق ، أي المدتين أقصر .
(أولا) تسلـم غيـر المستحـق :
مـــادة ( 184 )
كل مــن تسلــم على سبيل الوفاء ما ليـــس مستحقا له التـزم برده . على أنه لا محل للرد إذا كان من قام بالوفاء يعلم أنه غير ملزم بما دفعه ، إلا أن يكون ناقص الأهلية ، أو يكون قد أكره على هذا الوفاء .
مـــادة ( 185 )
يصح استرداد غير المستحق إذا كان الوفاء قد تم تـنفيذا لالتـزام لم يتحقق سببه أو لالتـزام زال سببه بعد أن تحقق .
مـــادة ( 186 )
يصح كذلك استرداد غير المستحق ، إذا كان الوفاء قد تم تـنفيذاً لالتـزام لم يحل أجله ، وكان الموفي جاهلا قيام الأجل . 
علـى أنــه يجوز للدائن أن يقتصر على رد ما استفاده بسبب الوفاء المعجل في حدود ما لحق المدين من ضرر.
مـــادة ( 187 )
لا محل لاسترداد غير المستحق إذا حصل الوفاء من غير المدين وترتب عليه أن الدائن ، وهو حسن النية ، قد تجرد من سند الدين ، أو مما يضمن حقه من تأمينات ، أو ترك دعواه قبل المدين الحقيقي الفترة التي لا تسمع الدعوى بعد انقضائها .
ويلتـزم المدين الحقيقي في هذه الحالة بتعويض الغير الذي قام بالوفاء .
مـــادة ( 188 )
إذا كان مــن تسّـلـم غـير المستحق حسن النيـة فلا يلتزم أن يرد إلا ما تسلم .
أما إذا كان سيئ النية فإنه يلتـزم أن يرد أيضا الثمرات التي جناها أو التي قصر في جنيها من الشيء الذي تسلمه بغير حق ، وذلك من يوم الوفاء أو من اليوم الذي أصبح فيه سيئ النية .
وعلــى أي حال يلتـزم من تسلم غير المستحق برد الثمرات من يوم رفع الدعوى عليه برده .
مـــادة ( 189 )
إذا لــم تتوافــر أهلية التعاقد في من تسلم غير المستحق فإنه لا يكون ملزما بالرد إلا في حدود ما عاد عليه من نفع معتبر قانونا .
مـــادة ( 19. )
لا تسمع دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الـــذي يعلـــم فيـــه مـــن دفـــع غيـر المستحـق بحقـه فـي الاسـترداد ، ولا تسمع الدعوى كذلك في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق .
(ثانيــا) الفضالـــة :
مـــادة ( 191 )
أ ) الفضالة هي أن يتولى شخص عن قصد القيام بشأن عاجل لحساب شخص آخر دون أن يكون ملزما بذلك .
ب ) وتـتحقق الفضالة ولو كان الفضولي ، في أثناء توليه شأن نفسه ، قد تولى شأن غيره ، لما بين الشأنين من ترابط لا يمكن معه القيام بأحدهما منفصلا عن الآخر .
مـــادة ( 192 )
تسري قواعد الوكالة إذا أقر صاحب العمل ما قام به الفضولي .
مـــادة ( 193 )
يجب على الفضولي أن يمضي في العمل الذي بدأه إلى أن يتمكن صاحب العمل من مباشرته بنفسه ، كما يجب عليه أن يخطر صاحب العمل بتدخله متى استطاع ذلك .
مـــادة ( 194 )
أ ) يجــب علـى الفضولــي أن يبــذل في القيام بالعمل عناية الشخص العادي ، وإلا كان مسئولا عن خطئه ، ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص التعويض المترتب على هذا الخطأ أو يعفيه منه إذا كانت الظروف تبرر ذلك .
ب ) وإذا عهد الفضولي إلى غيره بكل العمل أو ببعضه كان مسئولا عن تصرفات نائبه ودون إخلال بما لصاحب العمل من حق في الرجوع مباشرة على هذا النائب .
مـــادة ( 195 )
إذا تعـدد الفضوليـــون في القيام بعمل واحد كانوا متضامنين في المسئولية .
مـــادة ( 196 )
يلتـزم الفضولي بأن يرد إلى صاحب العمل كل ما أخذه بسبب الفضالة ، كما يلتـزم بأن يقدم حسابا عما قام به، وذلك على نحو ما يلتـزم به الوكيل قبل الموكل .
مـــادة ( 197 )
أ ) إذا مــات الفضولــي ، التـزم ورثته إزاء صاحب العمل بما يلتـزم به ورثة الوكيل إزاء موكله .
ب ) وإذا مات صاحب العمل ، بقي الفضولي ملتزما نحو ورثته بما كان ملتزما به نحوه .
مـــادة ( 198 )
يعتبر الفضولي نائبا عن صاحب العمل متى كان قد بذل في عمله عناية الشخص المعتاد ولو لم تتحقق النتيجة المرجوة ، وفي هذه الحالة ، يكون صاحب العمل ملزما أن ينفذ التعهدات التي عقدها الفضولي لحسابه ، وأن يعوضه عن التعهدات التي التـزم بها ، وأن يرد له النفقات الضرورية والنافعــــة التي سوغتها الظروف ، وأن يعوضه عن الضرر الذي لحقه بسبب قيامه بالعمل . 
ولا يستحق الفضولي أجرا عن عمله إلا أن يكون من أعمال مهنته .
مـــادة ( 199 )
إذا لـــم تتوافـــر في الفضولي أهلية التعاقـــد ، فلا يكـــون مسئولا عن عمله إلا في حدود ما أثرى به ، وذلك ما لم تكن مسئوليته ناشئة عن عمله غير المشروع .
أما صاحب العمل فتبقى مسئوليته كاملة ولو لم تتوافر فيه أهلية التعاقد .
مـــادة ( 200 )
لا تسمع الدعوى الناشئة عن الفضالة بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه كل طرف بنشوء حقه ، ولا تسمع كذلك في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من اليوم الذي ينشأ فيه هذا الحق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 201 )
الالتـزامات التي يرتبها القانون على وقائع أخرى ، غير العقد والإرادة المنفردة والفعل الضار والفعل النافع ، تسري في شأنها النصوص القانونية التي أنشأتها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصــل الأول : التـنفيذ الجبــري 
مـــادة ( 202 )
ينفذ الالتـزام جبرا على المدين إذا لم ينفذه باختياره ، ومع ذلك إذا كان الالتـزام طبيعيا فلا جبر في تـنفيذه .
مـــادة ( 203 )
يقــدر القاضــي عند عدم النص ، متـــى يعتبر الواجب الأدبي التـزاما طبيعيـــا .
ولا يجوز على أية حال أن يقوم التـزام طبيعي يخالف النظام العام .
مـــادة ( 204 )
لا يسترد المدين ما أداه باختياره قاصدا أن يوفي التـزاما طبيعيا .
مـــادة ( 205 )
الالتـزام الطبيعي يصلح سببا للالتـزام المدني .
( أولا ) التـنفيذ العيني :
مـــادة ( 206 )
أ ) يجبر المدين ، بعد إعذاره ، على تـنفيذ التـزامه تـنفيذاً عينيا ، متى كان ذلك ممكنا ً .
ب ) على أنه إذا كان في التـنفيذ العيني إرهاق للمدين ، جاز للمحكمة بناء علــى طلبـــه أن تقصر حق الدائن على اقتضاء تعويض إذا كان ذلك لا يلحق به ضررا جسيما .
مـــادة ( 207 )
الالتـزام بنقــل الملكية أو أي حق عيني آخر ، ينقل من تلقاء نفسه هذا الحق ، إذا كان محل الالتـزام شيئا معينا بالذات يملكه الملتزم ، وذلك دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل .
مـــادة ( 208 )
إذا كان محل الالتـزام نقل حق عيني على شيء لم يعين إلا بنوعه ، فلا ينتقل الحق إلا بإفراز هذا الشيء .
فإذا لم يقم المدين بتـنفيذ التـزامه ، جاز للدائن أن يحصل على شيء من النـوع ذاته على نفقة المدين بعد إذن القاضي أو دون إذنه في حالة الاستعجال . كما يجوز له أن يطالب بقيمة الشيء ، دون إخلال في الحالتين بحقه في الحصول على تعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 209 )
الالتـزام بنقل حق عيني يتضمن الالتـزام بتسليم الشيء والمحافظة عليه حتى التسليم .
مـــادة ( 210 )
أ ) إذا التـزم المدين أن يسلم شيئا ولم يقم بتسليمه بعد إعذاره ، كان هلاك الشيء عليه ولو كان الهلاك قبل الإعذار على الدائن .
ب ) ومع ذلك ، لا يكون الهلاك على المدين ولو أعذر ، إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك عند الدائن لو أنه سـلـّم إليه ، ما لــم يكــن المدين قد قبل أن يتحمل تبعة القوة القاهرة أو الحادث الفجائي .
ج ) على أن الشيء المسروق إذا هلك أو ضاع بأية صورة كانت ، فإن تبعة ذلك تقع على السارق .
مـــادة ( 211 )
أ ) في الالتـزام بعمل ، إذا لم يقم المدين بتـنفيذ التـزامه جاز للدائن ، أن يطلب ترخيصا من القضاء في تـنفيذ الالتـزام على نفقة المدين إذا كان هذا التـنفيذ ممكنا .
ب ) ويجوز في حالة الاستعجال أن ينفذ الدائن الالتـزام على نفقة المدين ، دون ترخيص من القضاء .
مـــادة ( 212 )
في الالتـزام بعمل يقوم حكم القاضي مقام التـنفيذ ، إذا سمحت بذلك طبيعة الالتـزام .
مـــادة ( 213 )
أ ) في الالتـزام بعمل إذا نص الاتفاق أو استوجبت طبيعة الدين أن ينفذ المدين الالتـزام بنفسه ، جاز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من غير المدين ، كما يجوز لـه أن يطلب الحكم بإلزام المدين بهذا التـنفيذ وبدفع غرامة تهديدية إن امتـنع عن ذلك .
ب ) وإذا رأت المحكمة أن مقدار الغرامة المحكوم بها غير كاف لحمل المدين على التـنفيذ ، جاز لها أن تزيد في الغرامة كلما رأت داعيا للزيادة .
ج ) إذا تم التـنفيذ العيني ، أو أصر المدين على عدم التـنفيذ ، حددت المحكمة مقدار التعويض الذي يلزم به المدين عن عدم التـنفيذ أو التأخير فيه ، مراعية في ذلك الضرر الذي أصاب الدائن والعنت الذي بدا من المدين .
مـــادة ( 214 )
أ ) إذا كان المطلوب من المدين أن يحافظ على الشيء أو أن يقوم بإدارته ، أو كان المطلوب أن يتوخى الحيطة في تـنفيذ التـزامه ، فإنه يكون قد وفى بالالتـزام إذا بذل في تـنفيذه عناية الشخص المعتاد ، ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصــود ، هــذا ما لم ينص القانون أو الاتفاق على غير ذلك .
ب ) وفي كل حال يكون المدين مسئولا عما يأتيه من غش أو خطأ جسيم .
مـــادة ( 215 )
إذا التـزم المدين بالإمتـناع عن عمل وأخل بهذا الالتـزام ، جاز للدائن أن يطلب إزالة ما وقع مخالفا للالتـزام، ولــه أن يطلب من القضاء ترخيصا في أن يقوم بهذه الإزالة على نفقة المدين مع عدم الإخلال بحقه في التعويض .
( ثانيا ) التـنفيذ بطريق التعويض :
مـــادة ( 216 )
إذا تعذر تـنفيذ الالتـزام عيناً أو تأخر المدين في التـنفيذ ، فعليه تعويض الضرر الذي لحق الدائن بسبب ذلك ما لم يثبت المدين أن عدم التـنفيذ أو التأخير كان لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه .
مـــادة ( 217 )
إذا اشترك خطأ الدائن مع خطأ المدين في إحداث الضرر دون أن يستغرق أحد الخطأين الآخر ، حكمت المحكمة بإنقاص التعويض بما يقابل خطأ الدائن .
مـــادة ( 218 )
يجـوز الاتفـاق علـى أن يتحمــــل المدين تبعة القوة القاهرة أو الحادث الفجائي .
مـــادة ( 219 )
يجوز الاتـفاق علــى إعفــاء المديــن مــن أيــة مسئولية تترتب على عدم تـنفيذ التـزامه التعاقدي ، أو على التأخير في تـنفيذه إلا ما ينشأ عن غشه أو خطئه الجسيم .
مـــادة ( 220 )
لا يستحق التعويض إلا بعد إعذار المدين ، ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 221 )
يكون إعذار المدين بإنذاره بكتاب مسجل مع علم الوصول بدون مظروف أو بورقة رسمية تقوم مقام الإنذار ، كما يجوز أن يكون الإعذار بأية وسيلة أخرى يتفق عليها .
مـــادة ( 222 )
لا ضرورة لإعذار المدين في الحالات الآتية :
أ ) إذا اتفق على أن يعتبر المدين مخلا بالالتـزام بمجرد عدم الوفاء به عند حلول الأجل .
ب ) إذا أصبح تـنفيذ الالتـزام عينا غير ممكن أو غير مجد بفعل المدين .
ج ) إذا كان محل الالتـزام تعويضا ترتب على عمل غير مشروع .
د ) إذا كان محل الالتـزام تسليم شيء يعلم المدين أنه مسروق أو رد شيء تسلمه دون حق وهو عالم بذلك .
هـ ) إذا صرح المدين كتابة أنه لن ينفذ التـزامه .
مـــادة ( 223 )
إذا لم يكن التعويض مقدرا في العقد أو بنص في القانون فالمحكمة هي التي تقدره ، ويشمل التعويض ما لحق الدائن من خسارة وما فاته من كسب ، بشرط أن يكون هذا نتيجة طبيعية لعدم الوفاء بالالتـزام أو للتأخر في الوفاء به . ويعتبر الضرر نتيجة طبيعية إذا لم يكن في استطاعة الدائن أن يتوقاه ببذل جهد معقول .
ومع ذلك إذا كان الالتـزام مصدره العقد ، فلا يلتـزم المدين الذي لم يرتكب غشـــا أو خطأ جسيما إلا بتعويض الضرر الذي كان يمكن توقعه عادة وقت التعاقد .
مـــادة ( 224 )
يشمــــل التعويض الضرر الأدبي ، وتطبق فـي شأنه أحكام المواد (162) و (163) و (164) .
مـــادة ( 225 )
إذا لم يكن محل الالتـزام مبلغا من النقود ، يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يقدرا مقدما التعويض في العقد أو في اتفاق لاحق .
مـــادة ( 226 )
لا يكون التعويض المتفق عليه مستحقا إذا أثبت المدين أن الدائن لم يلحقه ضرر .
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تخفض هذا التعويض إذا أثبت المدين أن التقدير كان مبالغا فيه إلى درجة كبيرة ، أو أن الالتـزام الأصلي قد نفذ في جزء منه .
ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق يخالف أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين .
مـــادة ( 227 )
إذا جــاوز الضــرر قيمــة التعويض الاتفاقي فلا يجوز للدائن أن يطالب بأكثر من هذه القيمة ، إلا إذا أثبت أن المدين قد ارتكب غشا أو خطأ جسيما .
مـــادة ( 228 )
1 - أ ) يقع باطلا ً كل اتفاق على تقاضي فوائد مقابل الانتفاع بمبلغ من النقود أو مقابل التأخير في الوفاء بالالتـزام به .
ب ) ويعتبر في حكم الفائدة كل منفعة أو عمولة أياً كان نوعها اشترطها الدائن إذا ما ثبت أن ذلك لا يقابله خدمة حقيقية متناسبة يكون الدائن قد أدّاها فعلا ً .
2 - إذا كان محل الالتـزام مبلغاً من النقود ، ولم يقم المدين بالوفاء به بعد إعذاره ، مع قدرته على الوفاء ، وأثبت الدائن أنه قد لحقه بسبب ذلك ضرر جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم على المدين بتعويض تراعي فيه مقتضيات العدالة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 229 )
أ ) أموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه .
ب ) وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان ، إلا من كان له منهم حق التقدم طبقا للقانون .
(أولا) استعمال الدائن حقوق مدينه (الدعوى غير المباشرة) :
مـــادة ( 230 )
أ ) لـكل دائـن ، ولـو لـم يـكن حقـه مستحـق الأداء ، أن يستعمل باسم مدينه جميع حقــوق هذا المدين إلا ما كان منها متصلا بشخصه خاصة أو غير قابل للحجز ، إذا أثبت أن المدين لم يستعمل هذه الحقوق وأن عدم استعمالــه إياهــا من شأنه أن يسبب إعساره أو أن يزيد في هذا الإعسار .
ب ) ولا يلزم لاستعمال الدائن حقوق مدينه إعذار هذا المدين ، ولكن إذا رفعت دعوى باسمه وجب إدخاله فيها وإلا كانت غير مقبولة .
مـــادة ( 231 )
يعتبر الدائن في استعمال حقوق مدينه نائبا عنه ، وكل فائدة تنتج من استعمال هذه الحقوق تدخل في أموال المدين وتكون ضمانا لجميع دائنيه .
(ثانيا) دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرفات :
مـــادة ( 232 )
لكل دائن حقه مستحق الأداء ، وصدر من مدينه تصرف ضار به ، أن يطلب عدم نفاذ هذا التصرف في حقه، إذا كان التصرف قد أنقص من حقوق المدين أو زاد في التـزاماته ، وترتب عليه إعسار المدين أو زيادة إعساره ، وذلك إذا توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين التاليتين .
مـــادة ( 233 )
أ ) إذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض ، اشترط لعدم نفاذه في حق الدائن غش المدين وعلم المتصرف إليه بهذا الغش .
ويفــترض غــش المدين إذا أثبت الدائن علمه وقت التصرف بأنه معسر .
كما يفترض علم المتصرف إليه بغش المدين إذا أثبت الدائن أنه كان يعلم وقت التصرف أن المدين معسر .
ب ) وإذا كان تصرف المدين تبرعاً ، فإنه لا يشترط لعدم نفاذه في حق الدائن غش المدين ، ولا حسن نية المتصرف إليه .
مـــادة ( 234 )
أ ) إذا كان تصرف المدين بعوض ، ثم تصرف الخلف الذي انتقل إليه الحق المتصرف فيه إلى خلف آخر بعوض فلا يكون للدائن أن يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف إلا إذا أثبت أن الخلف الثاني كان يعلم غش المدين وأن الخلف الأول يعلم بهذا الغش .
ب ) وإذا كان تصرف المدين تبرعا ، ثم تصرف الخلف الذي انتقل إليه الحق المتصرف فيه إلى خلف آخر بعوض ، فلا يكون للدائن أن يتمسك بعدم نفاذ التصرف إلا إذا أثبت أن الخلف الثاني كان يعلم بإعسار المدين وقت تصرفه للخلف الأول .
مـــادة ( 235 )
إذا ادعـــى الدائن إعسار المدين ، فليس عليه إلا أن يثبت ما في ذمته من ديون .
وعلــى المدين إذا ادعى يسره أن يثبت أن له من المال ما يساوي قيمة الديون أو يزيد عليها .
مـــادة ( 236 )
إذا تقرر عدم نفاذ التصرف ، استـفاد من ذلك جميع الدائنين الذين صدر هذا التصرف إضراراً بهم .
مـــادة ( 237 )
للمتصرف إليه أن يتخلص من الدعوى إذا أودع خزانة المحكمة ما يعادل قيمة المال المتصرف فيه .
مـــادة ( 238 )
أ ) إذا كان تصــــرف المديــن المعسر بتفضيل دائن على غيره ، كان للدائن أن يطلب عــدم نفــاذ التصــرف فــي حقــه ، مـع مراعاة أحكام المواد من (232) إلى (235) .
ب ) وإذا وفى المدين المعسر أحد دائنيه قبل انقضاء الأجل ، كان للدائنين الآخرين طلب عدم نفاذ الوفاء في حقهم ، أما إذا وفى المدين الدين بعد انقضاء الأجل ، فلا يكون للدائنين طلب عدم نفاذ الوفاء إلا إذا كان قد تم بالتواطؤ بين المدين والدائن الذي استوفى حقه .
مـــادة ( 239 )
لا تسمع دعوى عدم نفاذ التصرف بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي علم فيه الدائن بسبب عدم نفاذ التصرف في حقه ، ولا تسمع في جميع الأحوال بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة من وقت صدور التصرف .
(ثالثـا) الحـق فـي الحبـس :
مـــادة ( 240 )
أ ) لكل من التـزم بأداء شيء أن يمتنع عن الوفاء به ، ما دام الدائن لم يعرض الوفاء بالتـزام عليه مستحق الأداء ، ومرتبط بالتـزام المدين ، أو ما دام الدائن لم يقدم تأمينا كافيا للوفاء بالتـزامه .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يجوز لحائز الشيء أو محرزه أن يمتنع عن رده حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له من مصروفات أنفقها على الشيء إذا كان التـزامه بالرد ناشئا عن عمل غير مشروع .
مـــادة ( 241 )
أ ) على الحابس أن يحافظ على الشيء وفقا لأحكام رهن الحيازة ، وأن يقدم حسابا عن غلته .
ب ) وإذا كان الشيء المحبوس يخشى عليه الهلاك أو التلف ، فللحابس أن يحصل على إذن المحكمة في بيعه وفقا لإجراءات تحددها ، وله أن يبيعه دون إذن المحكمة في حالة الاستعجال ، وينتقل الحق في الحبس من الشيء إلى ثمنه .
مـــادة ( 242 )
مجرد الحق في حبس الشيء لا يعطي الحابس حق إمتياز عليه .
مـــادة ( 243 )
إذا هلك الشيء المحبوس أو تلف ، انتقل الحق في الحبس إلى ما يستحق بسبب ذلك من مقابل أو تعويض .
وتسري على انتقال الحق الأحكام الخاصة برهن الحيازة .
مـــادة ( 244 )
أ ) ينقضي الحق في الحبس بخروج الشيء من يد الحابس .
ب ) ومع ذلك يجــوز للحابس إذا خرج الشيء من يده دون علمه أو رغم معارضته ، أن يطلب استرداده خلال ثلاثين يوما من الوقت الذي علم فيه بخروج الشيء من يده وقبل انقضاء سنة من وقت خروجه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( أولا ) الشـــــرط : 
مـــادة ( 245 )
يكون الالتـزام معلقا على شرط إذا كان وجوده أو زواله مترتبا على أمر مستقبل غير محقق الوقوع .
مـــادة ( 246 )
أ ) لا يكــون الالتـزام قائمــا إذا علق على شرط غير ممكن أو على شرط مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب ، هذا إذا كان الشرط واقفا ، أما إذا كان فاسخا فهو نفسه الذي يعتبر غير قائم .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يقوم الالتـزام الذي علق على شرط فاسخ مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب ، إذا كان هذا الشرط هو السبب الدافع للالتـزام .
مـــادة ( 247 )
لا يقوم الالتـزام إذا علق على شــرط واقـف يجعــل وجوده متوقفا على محض إرادة الملتزم .
مـــادة ( 248 )
أ ) لا يقوم الالتـزام المعلق على شرط واقف إلا إذا تحقق الشرط .
ب ) علــى أنه يجوز للدائن ، قبـــل تحقق الشرط ، أن يتخـــذ مــن الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه .
مـــادة ( 249 )
أ ) الالتـزام المعلق على شرط فاسخ ينفذ في الحال ، فإذا تحقق الشرط زال الالتـزام ، وكان على الدائن رد ما أخذه ، فإذا استحال عليه الرد بسبب يعزى إليه وجب عليه التعويض .
ب ) ومـع ذلـك فـإن مـا قام به الدائن من أعمال الإدارة يبقى نافذا رغم تحقق الشرط .
مـــادة ( 250 )
أ ) إذا تحقق الشرط ، واقفا كان أو فاسخا ، استند أثره إلى الوقت الذي تم فيه العقد ، إلا إذا تبين من إرادة المتعاقدين أو من طبيعة العقد أن وجود الالتـزام أو زواله يكون في الوقت الذي تحقق فيه الشرط .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يكون للشرط أثر رجعي إذا أصبح محل الالتـزام قبل تحقق الشرط مستحيلا لسبب أجنبي لا يد للمدين فيه .
(ثانيــا) الأجــــل :
مـــادة ( 251 )
يكون الالتـزام لأجل إذا كان نفاذه أو انقضاؤه مترتبا على أمر مستقبل محقق الوقوع ولو لم يعرف الوقت الذي يقع فيه .
مـــادة ( 252 )
أ ) إذا كان الالتـزام مضافا إلى أجل واقف فإنه لا يكون نافذا إلا في الوقت الذي ينقضي فيه الأجل .
ب ) علــى أنــه يجــوز للدائــن حتى قبل انقضاء الأجل ، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه ، ولـه بوجه خاص أن يطالب بتأمين إذا خشي إعسار المدين أو إفلاسه واستند في ذلك إلى سبب معقول .
مـــادة ( 253 )
أ ) يفــترض فــي الأجــل الواقف أنه ضرب لمصلحة المدين إلا إذا نص القانون أو تبين من العقد أو من الظروف أنه ضرب لمصلحة الدائن أو لمصلحة الطرفين معا .
ب ) ويجوز لمن تبين أن الأجل لمصلحته أن ينزل عنه .
مـــادة ( 254 )
يسقط حق المدين في الأجل الواقف :
أ ) إذا حكم بإفلاسه .
ب ) إذا أضعف بفعله إلى حد كبير ما أعطى للدائن من تأمين خاص حتى ولو كان هذا التأمين قد أعطي بعقد لا حق أو بمقتضى القانون وهذا ما لم يختر الدائن أن يطالب بتكملــة التأمــين . أمـا إذا كان إضعــاف التأمين يرجع إلى سبب لا دخــل لإرادة المدين فيه فإن الأجل يسقط ما لم يقدم المدين للدائن ضمانا كافيا .
ج ) إذا لم يقدم للدائن ما وعد في العقد بتقديمه من التأمينات .
مـــادة ( 255 )
يحل الدين المؤجل بموت المدين إلا إذا كان مضمونا بتأمين خاص أو قدم الورثة ضمانا كافيا .
مـــادة ( 256 )
إذا تبين من الالتـزام أن المدين لا يقوم بوفائه إلا عند المقدرة أو الميسرة ، عينت المحكمة ميعادا مناسبا لحلول الأجل مراعية في ذلك موارد المدين الحالية والمستقبلة ومفترضة فيه عناية الشخص الحريص على الوفاء بالتـزامه .
مـــادة ( 257 )
يترتب على انقضاء الأجل الفاسخ انتهاء الالتـزام دون أن يكون لهذا الانتهاء أثر رجعي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( أولا ) الالتـزام التخييــري :
مـــادة ( 258 )
يكــون الالتـزام تخييريا إذا شمل محله أشياء متعددة تبرأ ذمة المدين براءة تامة إذا أدى واحداً منها ، ويكون الخيار للمدين ما لم ينص القانون أو يتفق المتعاقدان على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 259 )
أ ) يلــزم فــي خيــار التعيين تحديد المدة التي يكون فيها الخيار ، فإذا أطلق الخيار بدون مدة ، حددت له المحكمة المدة المناسبة بناء على طلب أي من الطرفين .
ب ) وإذا كان الخيار للمدين وامتنع عن الاختيار أو تعدد المدينون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهــم جــاز للدائــن أن يطلب من المحكمة أن تتولى بنفسها تعيين محل الالتـزام .
ج ) وإذا كان الخيار للدائن وامتنع عن الاختيار أو تعدد الدائنون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم انتقل الخيار إلى المدين .
مـــادة ( 260 )
أ ) إذا كان خيار التعيين للمدين وهلك أحــد الشيئين فــي يده كان لـه أن يلزم الدائن بالشيء الثاني ، فإن هلكا جميعا انقضى الالتـزام .
ب ) وإذا كان المدين مسئولا عن الهلاك ولو فيما يتعلق بأحد الشيئين كان ملزما بدفع قيمة آخر شيء هلك .
مـــادة ( 261 )
ينتـقـل خيار التعيـين إلى الوارث .
( ثانيــا ) الالتـزام البدلـــي :
مـــادة ( 262 )
أ ) يكون الالتـزام بدليا إذا لم يكن محله إلا شيئا واحدا ، ولكن تبرأ ذمة المدين إذا أدى بدلا منه شيئا آخر .
ب ) والأصل وليس البدل هو وحده محل الالتـزام .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( أولا ) التضامــــن :
مـــادة ( 263 )
التضامن بين الدائنين أو بين المدينين لا يفترض ، وإنما يكون بناء على اتفاق أو نص في القانون .
1 - التضامـن بيـن الدائنيـن :
مـــادة ( 264 )
أ ) إذا كـان التضامــن بيــن الدائنيــن ، جاز للمدين أن يوفي الدين لأي منهم ، إلا إذا مانع أحدهم في ذلك .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يحول التضامن دون انقسام الدين بين ورثة أحد الدائنين المتضامنين إلا إذا كان الدين غير قابل للانقسام .
مـــادة ( 265 )
أ ) يجوز للدائنين المتضامنين مجتمعين أو منفردين ، مطالبة المدين بالوفاء بكل الديــن ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل دائن من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين .
ب ) ولا يجوز لمدين إذا طالبه أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بالوفاء أن يحتج على هذا الدائن ، بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من الدائنين ، ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج على الدائن المطالب بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بهذا الدائن وبأوجه الدفع المشتركة بين الدائنين جميعا .
مـــادة ( 266 )
أ ) إذا برئت ذمة المدين قبل أحد الدائنين المتضامنين بسبب غير الوفاء ، فلا تبرأ ذمته قبل باقي الدائنين إلا بقدر حصة الدائن الذي برئت ذمة المدين قبله .
ب ) وإذا أتى أحد الدائنين المتضامنين عملا من شأنه الإضرار بغيره من الدائنين لم ينفذ هذا العمل في حقهم .
مـــادة ( 267 )
كل ما يستوفيه أحد الدائنين المتضامنين من الدين يصير من حق الدائنين جميعا ويقتسمونه بالتساوي إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك .
2 - التضامــن بيــن المدينيـن :
مـــادة ( 268 )
أ ) يجوز للدائن مطالبة المدينين المتضامنين بالدين مجتمعين أو منفردين ويراعى في ذلك ما يلحق رابطة كل مدين من وصف يعدل من أثر الدين ، وإذا طالب الدائن أحد المدينين ابتداء لم يمنعه ذلك من مطالبة الباقين .
ب ) ولا يجوز للمدين الذي يطالبه الدائن بالوفاء أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة بغيره من المدينين ، ولكن يجوز لـه أن يحتج بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به ، وبالأوجه المشتركة بين المدينين جميعا .
مـــادة ( 269 )
أ ) يترتب على وفاء أحد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين عينا أو بمقابل براءة ذمته وبراءة ذمة باقي المدينين .
ب ) وإذا برئت ذمة أحد المدينين المتضامنين بطريق حوالة الدين فإنه تبرأ معه ذمة المدينين الآخرين إذا رضوا بالحوالة .
مـــادة ( 270 )
يترتب على تجديد الدين بين الدائن وأحد المدينين المتضامنين أن تبرأ ذمة باقي المدينين إلا إذا احتفظ الدائن بحقه قبلهم .
مـــادة ( 271 )
لا يجوز للمدين المتضامن أن يحتج بالمقاصة التي تقع بين الدائن ومدين متضامن آخر إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين الآخر .
مـــادة ( 272 )
إذا اتحدت ذمة الدائن وأحد مدينيــه المتضامنين فإن الدين لا ينقضي بالنسبــة إلــى باقي المدينين إلا بقدر حصة المدين الذي اتحدت ذمته مع الدائن .
مـــادة ( 273 )
أ ) إذا أبرأ الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا تبرأ ذمة الباقين إلا إذا صرح الدائن بذلك .
ب ) فإذا لم يصدر منه هذا التصريح كان لـه أن يطالب باقي المدينين المتضامنين بما يبقى من الدين بعد خصم حصة المدين الذي أبرأه ، ومع ذلك يكون له مطالبتهم بكل الدين إذا ما احتفظ لنفسه بهذا الحق ، وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يكون لهؤلاء المدينين حق الرجوع على المدين الذي صدر الإبراء لصالحه بمقدار حصته في الدين .
مـــادة ( 274 )
إذا أبرأ الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين من التضامن بقي حقه في الرجوع على الباقين بكل الدين ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 275 )
أ ) فــي جميع الأحوال التي يبريء فيها الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين سواء أكان الإبراء من الدين أو من التضامن يكون لباقي المدينين أن يرجعوا عند الاقتضاء علــى هــذا المديــن بنصيبــه فــي حصــة المعــسر منهم وفقا للمـــادة (282) .
ب ) على أنه إذا أخلى الدائن المدين الذي أبرأه من كل مسئولية عن الدين فإن الدائن هو الذي يتحمل نصيب هذا المدين في حصة المعسر .
مـــادة ( 276 )
أ ) إذا امتنع سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان بالنسبة إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يستفيد من ذلك باقي المدينين إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين .
ب ) وإذا انقطعت المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى أو أوقف سريانها بالنسبة إلى أحـــد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يجوز للدائن أن يتمسك بذلك قبل باقي المدينين .
مـــادة ( 277 )
أ ) لا يكـــون المديـــن المتضامن مسئولا فيما يتعلق بتـنفيذ الالتـزام إلا عن فعله .
ب ) وإذا أعذر الدائن أحد المدينين المتضامنين أو قاضاه فلا يكون لذلك أثر بالنسبة إلى باقي المدينين ، أما إذا أعذر أحد المدينين المتضامنين الدائن فإن باقي المدينين يستفيدون من هذا الإعذار .
مـــادة ( 278 )
إذا تصالح الدائن مع أحد المدينين المتضامنين ، وتضمن الصلح الإبراء من الدين أو براءة الذمة منه بأية وسيلة أخرى ، استفاد منه الباقون ، أما إذا كان من شــأن هــذا الصلــح أن يرتـب في ذمتهم التـزاما أو يزيد فيما هم ملتزمون به ، فإنه لا ينفذ في حقهم إلا إذا قبلوه .
مـــادة ( 279 )
أ ) إذا أقــر أحد المدينين المتضامنين بالدين ، فلا يسري هذا الإقرار في حق الباقين .
ب ) وإذا نكل أحد المدينين المتضامنين عن اليمين أو وجه إلى الدائن يمينا حلفها فلا يضار بذلك باقي المدينين.
ج ) وإذا اقتصر الدائن على توجيه اليمين إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فحلفها فإن المدينين الآخرين يستفيدون من ذلك .
مـــادة ( 280 )
أ ) إذا صــدر حـكم علـى أحد المدينين المتضامنــين فــلا يحتـج به على الباقين .
ب ) أما إذا صدر حكم لصالح أحدهم فإن الباقين يستـفيدون منه إلا إذا كان مبنيا على سبب خاص بالمدين الذي صدر الحكم لصالحه .
مـــادة ( 281 )
أ ) إذا وفى أحد المدينين المتضامنين كل الدين أو ما يزيد على حصته فيه أو قضاه بطريق من الطرق المعادلة للوفاء فلا يجوز لـه أن يرجع على أي من المدينين إلا بقدر حصته ، ولو كان الموفي قد رجع بدعوى الدائن استـنادا إلى ما له من حق الحلول .
ب ) ويقسم الدين إذا وفاه أحد المدينين حصصا متساوية بين الجميع ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص في القانون يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 282 )
إذا أعسر أحد المدينين المتضامنين تحمل تبعة هذا الإعسار المدين الذي وفى الدين ، وسائر المدينين الآخرين كل بقدر حصته .
مـــادة ( 283 )
إذا كان أحد المدينين المتضامنين هو وحده صاحب المصلحة في الدين فإنه يتحمل به كله في علاقته بالباقين.
( ثانيا ) عـدم قابليـة الالتـزام للانقسـام :
مـــادة ( 284 )
يكون الالتـزام غير قابل للانقسام :
أ ) إذا ورد على محل لا يقبل بطبيعته أن ينقسم .
ب ) إذا تبين من الغرض الذي رمى إليه المتعاقدان أن الالتـزام لا يجوز تـنفيذه منقسما أو إذا انصرفت نية المتعاقدين إلى ذلك .
مـــادة ( 285 )
إذا تعدد المدينون في التـزام غـير قابــل للانقسام ، كان كل منهم ملزما بوفاء الالتـزام كاملا ، وللمديـن الــذي وفى حق الرجوع على الباقين كل بقدر حصته ، إلا إذا تبين من الظروف غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 286 )
إذا تعدد الدائنون في التـزام غير قابل للانقسام ، أو تعدد ورثة الدائن في هذا الالتـزام ، جاز لكل دائن أو وارث أن يطالب بأداء الالتـزام كاملا ، فإذا اعترض أحد الدائنين ، أو أحد الورثة على ذلك ، كان المدين ملزما بأداء الالتـزام للدائنين مجتمعين ، أو بإيداع الشيء محل الالتـزام خزانة المحكمة .
ويرجع الدائنون على الدائن الذي استوفى الالتـزام كل بقدر حصته .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصــل الأول : حوالــة الحــق 
مـــادة ( 287 )
يجوز للدائن أن يحيل حقه في ذمة مدينه إلى شخص آخر ، إلا إذا منع ذلك نص في القانون ، أو اتفاق المتعاقدين ، أو طبيعة الالتـزام ، وتتم الحوالة دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين .
مـــادة ( 288 )
لا تجوز حوالة الحق إلا بمقدار ما يكون منه قابلا للحجز .
مـــادة ( 289 )
لا تكــون الحوالة نافذة قبل المدين أو الغير ، إلا إذا قبلها المدين أو أُعلـــن بها . على أن نفاذها في حق الغير بقبول المدين يستلزم أن يكون هذا القبول ثابت التاريخ .
مـــادة ( 290 )
يجوز للدائن المحال له ، ولو قبل نفاذ الحوالة في حق المدين أو الغير ، أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على الحق المحال .
مـــادة ( 291 )
ينـتـقل الحق إلى المحال له بصفاته وتوابعه وتأميناته .
مـــادة ( 292 )
إذا كانت الحوالة بعوض فلا يضمن المحيل إلا وجود الحق المحال به وقت الحوالة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .
أمـــا إذا كانت الحوالة بغير عوض فلا يكون المحيل ضامنا حتى لوجود الحق .
مـــادة ( 293 )
لا يضمــن المحيل يسار المدين إلا إذا وجد اتفاق خاص على هذا الضمان .
وإذا ضمن المحيل يسار المدين فلا ينصرف هذا الضمان إلا إلى اليسار وقت الحوالة ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 294 )
أ ) إذا رجع المحال لـه بالضمان على المحيل طبقا للمادتين السابقتين ، فلا يلزم المحيل إلا برد ما أخذه من المحال له مع المصروفات حتى لو وجد اتفاق يقضي بدفع أكثر من ذلك .
ب ) ومع ذلك إذا كان المحيل يعلم بعدم وجود الحق في ذمة المدين فإنه يلتـزم بتعويض المحال له حسن النية عما ناله من ضرر .
مـــادة ( 295 )
أ ) يكون المحيل مسئولا عن تعويض المحال له عما يلحقه من ضرر بسبب أفعاله الشخصية ولو كانت الحوالة بغير عوض .
ب ) ويقع باطلا كل شرط يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 296 )
على المحيل أن يسلم المحال له سند الحق المحال ، وأن يقدم له وسائل إثباته وما هو ضروري من بيانات لتمكينه من إستيفائه .
مـــادة ( 297 )
للمدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالدفوع التي كان له أن يتمسك بها قبل المحيل وقت نفاذ الحوالة في حقه ، كما يجوز له أن يتمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة .
مـــادة ( 298 )
إذا تعددت الحوالة بحق واحد ، قدمت الحوالة التي تكون أسبق في نفاذها في حق الغير .
مـــادة ( 299 )
أ ) إذا وقع تحت يد المحال عليه حجز قبل أن تصبح الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير ، كانت الحوالة بالنسبة إلى الحاجز بمثابة حجز ثان .
ب ) وفي هذه الحالة إذا وقع حجز آخر بعد أن أصبحت الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير فإن الدين يقسم بين الحاجز المتقدم والمحال له والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء علــى أن يؤخــذ من حق الحاجز المتأخر ما يستكمل به المحال له الحق المحال .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 300 )
أ ) يترتب على حوالة الدين نقل الدين من ذمة المدين الأصلي إلى ذمة المحال عليه .
ب ) وتكون الحوالة مقيدة إذا تقيد الأداء فيها من عين أو دين للمحيل بذمة المحال عليه وتكون مطلقة إذا لــم يتقيــد الأداء فيها بشيء من ذلك ولو كان للمدين بذمة المحال عليه دين أو عين يمكن التأدية منهما .
مـــادة ( 301 )
أ ) إذا عقــدت الحوالة بين المدين الأصلي والمحال عليه فإنها لا تكون نافذة في حق الدائن إلا إذا أقرها .
ب ) وإذا قام المدين الأصلي أو المحال عليه بإعلان الحوالة إلى الدائن وعين له أجلا مناسبا لإقرارها ثم انقضى الأجل دون أن يصدر هذا الإقرار اعتبر سكوت الدائن رفضا للحوالة .
مـــادة ( 302 )
تصح الحوالة باتفاق الدائن والمحال عليه ، ولكن إذا لم يقرها المدين الأصلـي فلا يكون للمحال عليه حق في الرجوع عليه طبقا لأحكام حوالة الدين .
مـــادة ( 303 )
إذا كان المحال له طرفا في عقد الحوالة ، أو أقرها بريء المدين الأصلي من الدين .
مـــادة ( 304 )
أ ) ينتـقل الدين إلى المحال عليه بصفاته وتوابعه وتأميناته .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يبقى الكفيــل عينيــا كان أو شخصيا ملتزما قبل المحال لـــه إلا إذا رضي بالحوالة .
مـــادة ( 305 )
للمحال عليه أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بما كان للمحيل من دفوع متعلقة بذات الدين ، كما يجوز له التمسك بالدفوع المستمدة من عقد الحوالة .
مـــادة ( 306 )
أ ) إذا انقضى الدين الذي قيدت به الحوالة بسبب عارض بعد انعقادها فلا يؤثر ذلك في قيام الحوالة ، ويكون للمحال عليه الرجوع على المحيل بقدر ما أداه للمحال له .
ب ) أما إذا انقضى الديــن الــذي قيــدت بــه الحوالــة بسبب سابق على انعقادها ولا يعزى إلى المحال عليه فإن الحوالة تبطل .
مـــادة ( 307 )
في جميع الأحوال التي يستحق فيها المبيع الذي أحيل بثمنه يكون للمحال عليه إذا أدى الثمن ، الخيار في الرجوع أما على المحيل وأما على المحال له الذي أوفاه .
مـــادة ( 308 )
إذا أحال المدين دائنه على المودع لديه حوالة مقيدة بالعين المودعة عنده ، ثم هلكت الوديعة قبل أدائها للمحال له بغير خطأ من المودع لديه ، ترتب على ذلك انفساخ الحوالة ، أما إذا استحقت الوديعة للغير تبطل الحوالة .
مـــادة ( 309 )
إذا أحال المدين دائنه على الغاصب حوالة مقيدة بالعين المغصوبة وهلكت العين في يد الغاصب قبــل أدائها للمحال له فلا يؤثر ذلك في قيام الحوالة ، أما إن استحقت العين المغصوبة للغير بطلت الحوالة .
مـــادة ( 310 )
لا يجوز للمحال له أن يرجع على المحيل إلا إذا شرط في الحوالة الرجوع إن تعــذر استيفـــاء الديـــن من المحال عليه أو إذا فسخت الحوالة المقيدة أو بطلـــت بانقضـاء الدين أو هلاك العـين أو استحقاقها وفقا لأحكام المواد (306) و (307) و (308) و (309) .
مـــادة ( 311 )
إذا أحال المدين الأصلي دينه حوالة مطلقة ، ولم يكن له عند المحال عليه دين أو عين ، رجع المحال عليه بعد أداء الدين على المدين الأصلي بقدر الدين المحال به .
مـــادة ( 312 )
إذا أحال المدين الأصلي دينه حوالة مطلقة ، وكان له عند المحال عليه دين أو عين مودعة أو مغصوبة ، بقي له بعد الحوالة الحق في مطالبة المحال عليه بالدين أو العين إلى أن يؤدي المحال به إلى المحال له ، وإن قام المحال عليه بالأداء للمحال له سقط ما عليه بالمقاصة بقدر ما أدى .
مـــادة ( 313 )
إذا انعقدت الحوالة مقيدة بدين أو عين فلا يكون للمدين الأصلي مطالبة المحال عليه ولا يكون للمحال عليه الوفاء لذلك المدين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصــل الأول : الوفـــــــــاء 
مـــادة ( 314 )
يصح الوفاء من المدين أو من نائبه أو من أي شخص آخر له مصلحة في الوفاء مع مراعاة ما جاء بالمـــادة (213) فقرة أولى .
ويصح الوفاء أيضاً مع التحفظ السابق ممن ليست له مصلحة في هذا الوفاء ولو كان ذلك دون علم المدين أو رغم إرادته ، على أنه يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من الغير إذا اعترض المدين على ذلك وأبلغ الدائن هذا الاعتراض . 
مـــادة ( 315 )
إذا قام الغير بوفاء الدين ، كان له حق الرجوع على المدين بقدر ما دفعه . 
ومع ذلك يجوز للمدين الذي حصل الوفاء دون علمه أو رغم إرادته أن يمنع رجوع الموفى بما وفاه عنه كلاً أو بعضاً ، إذا أثبت أن لـه مصلحة في الاعتراض على الوفاء . 
مـــادة ( 316 )
يشـترط لصحة الوفاء أن يكون الموفي مالكاً للشيء الذي وفى به وأن يكون ذا أهلية للتصرف فيه . 
ومع ذلك فالوفاء بالشيء المستحق ممن ليس أهلاً للتصرف فيه ينقضي به الالتـزام إذا لم يلحق الوفاء ضرراً بالموفي . 
وإذا أوفى المدين بديـن بعض الدائنين وهو في مرض موته وكان ماله لا يسع الوفـــاء بجميـــع ديونه فأدى الوفاء بالدين إلى الإضرار ببقية الدائنين فإن الوفاء لا ينفذ في حق هؤلاء الباقين . 
مـــادة ( 317 )
إذا قـام بالـوفاء شـخص غير مدين ، حل الموفي محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه في الأحوال الآتية :-
أ ) إذا كان الموفي ملزماً بالدين مع المدين أو ملزماً بوفائه عنه . 
ب ) إذا كان الموفي دائناً ووفى دائناً آخر مقدماً عليه بماله من تأمين عيني ولو لم يكن للموفي أي تأمــين . 
ج ) إذا كان الموفي قد اشترى عقاراً ودفع ثمنه وفاء لدائنين خصص العقار لضمان حقوقهم . 
د ) إذا كان هناك نص خاص يقرر للموفي حق الحلول . 
مـــادة ( 318 )
للدائن الذي استوفى حقه من غير المدين أن يتفق مع هذا الغير على أن يحل محله ، ولو لم يقبل المدين ذلك ، على أن يكون الاتفاق وارداً في محرر ثابت التاريخ لم يتأخر عن وقت الوفاء . 
مـــادة ( 319 )
يجوز أيضاً للمدين إذا اقترض مالاً وفى به الدين أن يحل المقرض محل الدائن الذي استوفى حقه ولو بغير رضاء هذا الدائن ، على أن يكون الاتفاق على الحلول وارداً في محرر ثابت التاريخ وأن يذكر في عقد القرض أن المال قد خصص للوفاء ، وأن يبين في المخالصة أن الوفاء كان من المال المقترض من الدائن الجديد ولا يجوز للدائن الأصلي أن يرفض إدراج ذلك البيان . 
مـــادة (320)
من حل قانوناً أو اتفاقاً محل الدائن كان لـه حقه بما لهذا الحق من خصائص وما يلحقه من توابع وما يكفله من تأمينــات ومـا يرد عليه من دفوع ، ويكون هذا الحلول بقدر ما أداه من حل محل الدائن . 
مـــادة (321)
أ ) إذا وفى غير المدين الدائن جزءاً من حقه وحل محله فيه ، فلا يضار الدائن بهذا الحلول ويكــون فـــي استيفاء ما بقي له من الحق مقدماً على من وفاه ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك . 
ب ) وإذا حل شخص آخر محل الدائن فيما بقي له من الحق رجع من حل أخيراً هـــو ومن تقدمه في الحلول كل بقدر ما هو مستحق له وتقاسما قسمة غرماء . 
مـــادة (322)
إذا وفى حائز العقار المرهون كل الدين ، وحل محل الدائنين فلا يكون له بمقتضـــى هـــذا الحلول أن يرجع على حائز لعقار آخر مرهون في ذات الدين إلا بقدر حصة هذا الحائز بحسب قيمة ما حاز من عقار . 
مـــادة (323)
يكون الوفاء للدائن أو لنائبه ، ويعتبر ذا صفة في استيفاء الدين من يقدم للمدين مخالصة صادرة من الدائن إلا إذا كان متفقاً على أن الوفاء يكون للدائن شخصياً . 
مـــادة (324)
إذا كان الوفاء لغير الدائن أو نائبه ، فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين إلا إذا أقر الدائن هذا الوفاء أو عادت عليه منفعة منه ، وبقدر هذه المنفعــة ، أو تــم الوفاء بحسن نية لشخص ظاهر بمظهر الدائن . 
مـــادة (325)
أ ) إذا رفــــض الدائن بغير مبرر مقبول الوفاء المعروض عليه عرضاً صحيحاً ، أو رفض القيام بالأعمال التي لا يتم الوفاء بدونها أو أعلن أنه يرفض الوفاء ، كان للمدين أن يعذره مسجلاً عليه هذا الرفض . 
ب ) فإذا تم الإعذار تحمل الدائن تبعة هلاك الشيء أو تلفه ، وأصبح للمدين الحق في إيداع الشيء على نفقة الدائن ، والمطالبة بالتعويض إن كان له مقتض . 
مـــادة (326)
إذا كان محل الوفاء شيئاً معيناً بالذات وكان الواجب أن يسلم في المكان الذي يوجد فيه ، جاز للمدين بعد أن يعذر الدائن بتسلمه أن يحصل على ترخيص من القضاء في إيداعه فإذا كان هذا الشيء عقاراً أو شيئاً معداً للبقاء حيث وجد جاز للمدين أن يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة . 
مـــادة (327)
يجوز للمدين بعد استئذان القضاء أن يبيع بالمزاد العلني الأشياء التي يسرع إليها التلف ، أو التي تكلف نفقات باهظة في إيداعها أو حراستها وأن يودع الثمن خزينة المحكمة . 
فإذا كان الشيء لـه سعر معروف في الأسواق ، أو كان التعامل فيه متداولاً في البورصات فلا يجوز بيعه بالمزاد إلا إذا تعذر البيع ممارسة بالسعر المعروف . 
مـــادة (328)
يقوم العرض الحقيقي بالنسبة إلى المدين مقام الوفاء إذا تلاه إيداع يتم وفقاً لأحكام قانون المرافعات ، أو تلاه أي إجراء مماثل ، وذلك إذا قبله الدائن أو صدر حكم نهائي بصحته . 
مـــادة (329)
يعتبر وفاء للدين بالنسبة إلى المدين ، إذا قام مباشرة بإيداع الدين بتمامه أو اتخذ الإجراء البديل عن الإيداع وفقاً لأحكام قانون المرافعات وذلك في الأحوال الآتية :-
أ ) إذا كان المدين يجهل شخصية الدائن أو موطنه . 
ب ) إذا كان الدائن عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها وليس له نائب يقبل عنه الوفاء . 
ج ) إذا كان الدين متنازعاً فيه بين عدة أشخاص . 
د ) إذا كانت هناك أسباب جدية أخرى تجعل من المتعذر اتخاذ إجراءات العرض الحقيقي للدين قبل إجراء الإيداع أو الإجراء البديل عنه . 
مـــادة (330)
أ ) إذا عــرض المدين الدين وأتبع العرض بإيداع أو بإجراء بديل ، جاز له أن يرجع في هذا العرض مـا دام الدائن لم يقبله ، أو إذا لم يصدر حكم نهائي بصحته ، وإذا رجع فلا تبرأ ذمة شركائه في الدين ولا ذمة الضامنين . 
ب ) أما إذا رجع المدين في العرض بعد أن قبله الدائن ، أو بعد أن حكم نهائياً بصحته وقبل الدائن منه هذا الرجوع ، لم يكن لهذا الدائن أن يتمسك بعد ذلك بما يكفل حقه من تأمينات وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء في الدين وذمة الضامنين . 
مـــادة (331)
يكون الوفاء بالشيء المستحق فلا يجــبر الدائن على قبول شيء غيره ، ولو كان أعلى قيمة . 
مـــادة (332)
أ ) لا يجوز للمدين أن يجبر الدائن على أن يقبل وفاء جزئياً لحقه ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك . 
ب ) فإذا كان الدين متنازعاً في جزء منه وقبل الدائن أن يستوفي الجزء المعترف به فليس للمدين أن يرفض الوفاء بهذا الجزء . 
مـــادة (333)
إذا كان المدين ملزماً بأن يوفي مع الدين مصروفات وتعويضات عن التأخير في الوفاء وكان ما أداه لا يفي بذلك جميعه ، خصم ما أدى من المصروفات ثم من التعويضات عن التأخير في الوفاء ثم من أصل الدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة (334)
إذا تعددت الديـــون في ذمة المدين وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد وكان ما أداه المدين لا يفي بهذه الديون جميعاً ، جاز للمدين عند الوفاء أن يعين الدين الذي يريد الوفاء به ، ما لم يوجد مانع قانوني أو اتفاق يحول دون هذا التعيين . 
مـــادة (335)
إذا لم يعين الدين على الوجه المبـين بالمـــادة السابقة كان الخصم من حساب الدين الذي حل ، فإذا تعددت الديون الحالة فمن حساب أشدها كلفة على المدين ، فإذا تساوت الديون في الكلفة فمن حساب الدين الذي يعينه الدائن . 
مـــادة (336)
أ ) يجـب أن يتم الوفاء فوراً بمجرد ترتب الالتـزام نهائياً في ذمة المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص بغير ذلك . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي استثناء إذا لم يمنعه نص في القانون أن ينظر المدين إلى أجل معقول ينفذ به التـزامه أو يقسط الدين عليه ، إذا استدعت حالته ذلك ولم يلحق الدائن ضرر جسيم . 
مـــادة ( 337 )
أ ) إذا كان الديــن مؤجــلا ً ، فللمديــن أن يوفيه قبــل حلول أجلــه إذا كان الأجل لمصلحته وحده ، ولا يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء .
ب ) وإذا قضى المدين الدين قبل حلول الأجل ، ثم استحق المقبوض عاد الدين مؤجلا كما كان .
مـــادة (338)
أ ) إذا كان محل الالتـزام شيئاً معيناً بالذات وجب تسليمه في المكان الذي كان موجوداً فيه وقت نشوء الالتـزام . 
ب ) أما في الالتـزامات الأخرى فيكون الوفاء في المكان الذي يوجد فيه موطن المدين وقت الوفاء ، أو في المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز أعمال المدين إذا كان الالتـزام متعلقاً بهذه الأعمال . 
جـ ) كل ذلك ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو القانون أو طبيعة الالتـزام بغيره . 
مـــادة (339)
تكـون نفقات الوفاء على المدين ، إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص في القانون أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة (340)
لمن قام بوفاء جزء من الدين أن يطلب مخالصة بما وفاه مع التأشير على سند الدين بحصول هذا الوفاء . 
فإذا وفى الدين كله ، كان له أن يطلب رد سند الدين أو إلغاءه ، فإذا كان السند قد ضاع كان له أن يطلب من الدائن أن يقر كتابة بضياع السند . 
فإذا رفض الدائن القيام بما فرضته عليه الفقرة السابقة جاز للمدين أن يودع الشيء المستحق طبقاً للقانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(أولاً) الوفــاء بمقابـــل :
مـــادة (341)
إذا قبل الدائن في استيفاء حقه شيئاً آخر غير الشيء المستحق قام هذا مقام الوفاء . 
مـــادة (342)
يسري على الوفاء بمقابل من حيث أنه ينقل ملكية الشيء الذي أعطي في مقابل الدين أحكام البيـع ، وبالأخص ما تعلق منها بأهلية المتعاقدين وضمان الاستحقاق وضمان العيوب الخفية ، ويسري عليه من حيث أنه يقضي الدين أحكام الوفاء . 

(ثانيــا) التجديــــد :
مـــادة (343)
يتجدد الالتـزام :-
أ ) بتغيير الدين إذا اتفق الطرفان على أن يستبدلا بالالتـزام الأصلي التـزاماً جديداً يختلف عنه في محله أو في مصدره . 
ب ) بتغيير المدين إذا اتفق الدائن مع أجنبي على أن يكون هذا الأجنبي مديناً مكان المدين الأصلي ، وعلى أن تبرأ ذمة المدين الأصلي دون حاجة لرضائه أو إذا حصل المدين على رضاء الدائن بشخص أجنبي قبل أن يكون هو المدين الجديد . 
ج ) بتغيير الدائن إذا اتفق الدائن والمدين وأجنبي على أن يكون هذا الأجنبي هو الدائن الجديد . 
مـــادة (344)
أ ) إذا كان أحد الالتـزامين الأصلي أو الجديد باطلاً فإن التجديد لا يقع . 
ب ) أما إذا كان الالتـزام الأصلي ناشئاً عن عقد قابل للإبطال ، فلا يكون التجديد صحيحاً إلا إذا قصد بالالتـزام الجديد إجازة العقد وأن يحل محله . 
مـــادة (345)
التجديد لا يفترض ، بل يجب أن يتفق عليه صراحة أو أن يستخلص بوضوح من الظروف . 
وبوجه خاص لا يستفاد التجديد من كتابة سند بدين موجود قبل ذلك ولا ممــا يحــــدث في الالتـزام من تغيير لا يتناول إلا زمان الوفاء أو مكانه أو كيفيته ، ولا مما يدخل على الالتـزام من تعديل لا يتناول إلا التأمينات ، كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره . 
مـــادة (346)
أ ) لا يكون تجديداً مجرد تقييد الالتـزام في حساب جار . 
ب ) وإنما يتجــدد الالتـزام إذا قطع رصيد الحساب وتم إقراره . على أنه إذا كان الالتـزام مكفولاً بتأمين خاص ، فإن هذا التأمين يبقى ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة (347)
أ ) يترتب على التجديد انقضاء الالتـزام الأصلي بتوابعه وإنشاء التـزام جديد مكانه . 
ب ) ولا تنتقــل إلــى الالتـزام الجديد التأمينات التي كانت تضمن الالتـزام الأصلي إلا بنص في القانون أو إذا تبين أن نية المتعاقدين قد انصرفت إلى ذلك . 
مـــادة (348)
1 - إذا كان الالتـزام الأصلي مكفولاً بتأمينات عينية مقدمة من المدين فإن الاتفاق على نقلها إلى الالتـزام الجديد يتم بمراعاة الأحكام الآتية :-
أ ) إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدين ، جاز الاتفاق بين الدائن والمدين على انتقال التأمينات . 
ب ) إذا كان التجديد بتغيير المدين ، جاز الاتفاق بين الدائن والمدين الجديد على استبقاء التأمينات دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين الأصلي . 
ج ) إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدائن ، جاز لأطراف التجديد الاتفاق على استبقاء التأمينات . 
2 - فإن كانت التأمينات العينية مقدمة من أجنبي فلا يتم انتقالها إلا برضاء من قدمها أيضاً . 
3 - وفي جميع الأحوال لا يكون الاتفاق على انتقال التأمينات العينية نافذاً في حــــق الغير إلا إذا تم في وقت الاتفاق على التجديد وكان في الحدود التي لا تضر بهذا الغير ، وذلك مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بالتسجيل . 
مـــادة (349)
لا ينتقل إلى الالتـزام الجديد الكفالة الشخصية أو العينية أو التضامن إلا إذا رضى بذلك الكفلاء أو المدينون المتضامنون . 
(ثالثا) الإنابـة فـي الوفــاء :
مـــادة (350)
أ ) تتم الإنابة إذا حصل المدين على رضاء الدائن بأن يقوم أجنبي بوفاء الدين معه أو مكانه . 
ب ) ولا تقتضي الإنابة أن تكون هناك مديونية سابقة بين المدين والأجنبي . 
مـــادة (351)
أ ) إذا كان مقتضى الإنابة أن يحل التـزام المناب مكان التـزام المنيب اعتبر ذلك تجديداً للالتـزام بتغيير المدين ولا يترتب عليه براءة ذمة المنيب قبل المناب لديه ، على أن يكون الالتـزام الجديد الذي إرتضاه المناب صحيحاً وألا يكون المناب معسراً وقت الإنابة . 
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يفترض التجديد في الإنابة ، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق صريح على التجديد قام الالتـزام الجديد إلى جانب الالتـزام الأول . 
مـــادة (352)
يكون التـزام المناب صحيحاً ، ولو كان التـزامه قبل المنيب باطلاً أو خاضعاً لدفع من الدفوع ، ولا يكون للمناب إلا حق الرجوع على المنيب ، كل هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره . 
( رابعاً) المقاصــــة :
مـــادة (353)
أ ) للمدين حق المقاصة بين ما هو مستحق عليه لدائنه ، وما هو مستحق له قبل هذا الدائن ولو اختلف سبب الدينين إذا كان موضوع كل منهما نقوداً أو مثليات متحدة في النوع والجودة ، وكان كل منهما خالياً من النزاع مستحق الأداء صالحاَ للمطالبة به قضاء . 
ب ) ولا يمنع المقاصة أن يكون ميعاد الوفاء قد تأجل بناء على نظرة منحها القاضي أو تبرع بها الدائـــن . 
مـــادة (354)
تجوز المقاصة ولو اختلف مكان الوفاء في الدينين ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب على من يتمسك بالمقاصة أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عما لحقه من ضرر لعدم تمكنه بسبب المقاصة من استيفـــاء حقه أو الوفاء بدينه في المكان الذين عين لذلك . 
مـــادة (355)
تـقع المقاصة في الديون أيا كان مصدرها وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال التالية :
أ ) إذا كان محل أحد الالتـزامين رد شيء نزع دون حق من يد مالكه . 
ب ) إذا كان أحد الالتـزامين رد شيء مودع أو معار . 
ج ) إذا كان أحد الدينين حقاً غير قابل للحجز .
د ) إذا كان أحد الدينين مستحقاً للنفقة . 
مـــادة (356)
أ ) لا تقع المقاصة إلا إذا تمسك بها من لـه مصلحة فيها ولا يجوز النزول عنها قبل ثبوت الحق فيها . 
ب ) ويترتب على المقاصة انقضاء الدينين بقدر الأقل منهما منذ الوقت الذي يصبحان فيه صالحين للمقاصة . 
ج ) وإذا تعـــددت ديون المدين فيكون تعيين التـقاص فيها كالتعيين عند الوفاء بها . 
مـــادة (357)
إذا كان الدين لا تسمع به الدعوى لمرور الزمان وقت التمسك بالمقاصة فإن ذلك لا يمنع من وقوع المقاصة ما دامت المدة اللازمة لعدم سماع الدعوى لم تكن قد تمت في الوقت الذي أصبحت فيه المقاصة ممكنة . 
مـــادة (358)
أ ) لا يجوز أن تقع المقاصة إضراراً بحقوق الغير . 
ب ) فإذا أوقع الغير حجزاً تحت يد المدين ، ثم أصبح المدين دائناً لدائنه بديــن صالح للتقاص فلا يجوز لـه أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إضراراً بالحاجز . 
مـــادة (359)
أ ) إذا حول الدائن حقه للغير وقبل المدين الحوالة دون تحفظ فلا يجوز لهذا المدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال له بالمقاصة التي كان له أن يتمسك بها قبل قبوله للحوالة ولا يكون له إلا الرجوع بحقه على المحيل . 
ب ) أما إذا كان المدين لم يقبل الحوالة ولكن أعلن بها فلا تمنعه هذه الحوالة من أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إلا إذا كان الحق الذي يريد المقاصة به ثبت في ذمة المحيل بعد إعلان الحوالة . 
مـــادة (360)
إذا وفى المدين ديناً وكان لـه أن يطلب المقاصة فيه بحق لـه ، امتنع عليه التمسك بالتأمينات التي تكفل حقه ، إضراراً بالغير ، إلا إذا كان يجهل وجود الحق . 
(خامســا) اتحــاد الذمـة :
مـــادة (361)
إذا إجتمع في شخص واحد صفتا الدائن والمدين بالنسبة إلى دين واحد انقضى هذا الدين بالقدر الذي اتحدت فيه الذمة . 
وإذا زال السبب الذي أدى لاتحاد الذمة ، وكان لزواله أثر رجعي ، عاد الدين إلى الوجود هو وملحقاته بالنسبة لذوي الشأن جميعا ويعتبر اتحاد الذمة كأن لم يكن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(أولا) الإبـــــراء :
مـــادة (362)
ينقضي الالتـزام إذا أبرأ الدائـن مدينـه مختارا ويتم الإبراء متى وصـل إلى علم المدين ويرتد برده . 
ويترتب على الرد إعادة الالتـزام بما يلحقه من صفات ، وما يضمنه من تأمينات ، وما يرد عليه من دفوع . 
مـــادة (363)
تســري على الإبراء الأحكام الموضوعية للتبرع ، ولا يشترط فيه شكل خاص ، ولو وقع على التـزام يشترط لقيامه توفر شكل فرضه القانون أو اتفق عليه المتعاقدان . 
(ثانيا) استحالــة التـنفيـذ :
مـــادة (364)
ينقضي الالتـزام إذا أثبت المدين أن الوفاء به أصبح مستحيلا عليه لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه . 
(ثالثا) مرور الزمان المانع من سماع الدعوى :
مـــادة (365)
لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق من الحقوق الشخصية بمضي خمس عشرة سنة وذلك فيمــا عــدا الأحوال التي يعين فيها القانون مدة أخرى والأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية . 
مـــادة (366)
أ ) لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بمضي خمس سنوات ، إذا كانت بحق دوري متجـدد كأجرة المباني والأراضي الزراعية والمرتبات والأجور والمعاشات ، وذلك ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بخلافه . 
ب ) وإذا كان الحق ريعا في ذمة حائز سيئ النية أو ريعا واجبا على المولى على الوقف أداؤه للمستحق فلا تسمع الدعوى به عند الإنكار بمضي خمس عشرة سنة . 
مـــادة (367)
لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بمضي خمس سنوات إذا كانت بحق من حقوق الأطباء والصيادلة والمحامين والمهندسين والخبراء ومديري التفليسة والسماسرة والمعلمين وغيرهم ممن يزاولون المهــــن الحرة ، على أن تكون هذه الحقوق واجبة لهم مقابل ما أدوه من أعمال مهنهم ، أو ما أنفقوه من مصروفات . 
مـــادة (368)
أ ) لا تسمع عند الإنكار دعوى المطالبة بالضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة بمضي خمس سنوات ، ويبدأ سريان هذه المدة في الضرائب والرسوم السنوية من نهاية السنة التي تستحق فيها ، وفي الرسوم المستحقة عن الأوراق القضائية من تاريخ انتهاء المرافعة في الدعوى التي حررت في شأنها هذه الأوراق أو من تاريخ تحريرها إذا لم تحصل مرافعة . 
ب ) وكذلك يكون الحكــم إذا كانت الدعوى بالمطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التي دفعت بغير حق ، ويبدأ سريان المدة في هذه الحالة مــن يــوم إخطار الممول بالتسوية النهائية لتلك الضرائب والرسوم . 
ج ) ولا تخل الأحكام السابقة بما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة . 
مـــادة (369)
1 - لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بانقضاء سنة واحدة إذا كانت بحق من الحقوق الآتية :-
أ ) حقــوق التجار والصناع عن أشياء وردوها لأشخاص لا يتجرون فيها ، وحقوق مستغلي الفنادق والمطاعم عن أجر الإقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم . 
ب ) حقوق خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم . 
2 - ويجب على من يتمسك بعدم سماع الدعــوى فــي الفقرة السابقة أن يحلف اليمين بأنه أدى الدين فعلا ، فإن كان وارثا للمدين أو نائبا قانونيا عنه أو عن ورثته حلف اليمين بأنه لا يعلم بوجود الدين أو بأنه يعلم بوفائه . وتوجه المحكمة هذه اليمين من تلقاء نفسها . 
مـــادة (370)
أ ) يبـــدأ سريـــان المـــدة المقــررة لعــدم سماع الدعوى فــي الحقـوق المنصـوص عليها في المادتين (367) و(369) من الوقت الذي يتم فيه الدائنون تقدماتهم ولو استمروا في أداء تقدمات أخرى . 
ب ) وإذا حــرر ســـند بحق من هــذه الحقـــوق فـــلا يمتنع سماع الدعوى به إلا بانقضاء خمس عشرة سنة . 
مـــادة (371)
تحسب المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالأيام لا بالساعات ، ويغفل اليوم الأول ، وتكمل المدة بانقضاء آخر يوم منها . 
مـــادة (372)
أ ) لا يبدأ سريان المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى إلا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الدين مستحق الأداء ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك . 
ب ) وإذا كان تحديد ميعاد الوفاء متوقفا على إرادة الدائن بدأ سريان المدة من وقت نشوء الالتـزام . 
مـــادة (373)
أ ) لا تسري المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى كلما وجد مانع يتعذر معه على الدائن أن يطالب بحقه ولو كان المانع أدبيا . كما أنها لا تسري كذلك فيما بين الأصيل والنائب . 
ب ) ويعتبر مانعا يتعذر معه المطالبة بالحق ، عدم توفر الأهلية في الدائن أو غيبته أو الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية إذا لم يكن له نائب يمثله قانونا . 
مـــادة (374)
إذا وجد سبب يوقف سريان المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالنسبة إلى بعض ورثة الدائن ، فإن المدة لا توقف بالنسبة إلى بقية الورثة . 
مـــادة (375)
تنقطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بالمطالبة القضائية ولو رفعت الدعوى إلى محكمة غير مختصة ، كما تنقطع المدة أيضاً بإعلان السند التـنفيذي وبالطلب الذي يتقدم به الدائن لقبول حقه في تفليس أو في توزيع وبأي عمل يقوم به الدائن للتمسك بحقه أثناء السير في إحدى الدعاوى . 
مـــادة (376)
أ ) تنقطــع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى إذا أقر المدين بحق الدائن إقراراً صريحا أو ضمنيا . 
ب ) ويعتبر إقرارا ضمنيا ترك المدين مالا لـه تحت يد الدائن إذا كان المال مرهونا رهنا حيازيا تأمينا لوفاء الدين ، أو كان الدائن قد حبسه بناء على حقه في الإمتناع عن رده إلى حين الوفاء بالدين المرتبط به عملا بالمـــادة (240) . 
مـــادة (377)
1 - إذا انقطعت المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى ، بدأت مدة جديدة من وقت انتهاء الأثر المترتب على سبب الانقطاع ، وتكون المدة الجديدة مماثلة للمدة الأولى .
2 - ومـــع ذلك فــإن المدة الجديدة تكـــون خمـــس عشرة سنة في الأحوال الآتية :-
أ ) إذا حــكم بالحـــق وحاز الحكم قوة الأمر المقضي ، وذلك فيما عدا ما يتضمنه الحكم من التـزامات دورية متجددة وتكون مستحقة الأداء بعد صدوره . 
ب ) إذا كان الحــق مما لا تسمع به الدعوى بمرور خمس سنوات وفقا للمـــادة (367) أو بمرور سنة واحدة وفقا للمـــادة (369) وانقطعت المدة بإقرار المدين . 
مـــادة (378)
يترتب على عدم سماع الدعوى بالحق عدم سماعها أيضا بالملحقات ولو لم تكتمل المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعوى بهذه الملحقات . 
مـــادة (379)
أ ) لا يجــوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بعدم سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان من تلقاء نفسها ، وإنما يجب أن يكون ذلك بناء على طلب المدين أو دائنيه أو أي شخص له مصلحة فيه ولو لم يتمسك به المدين . 
ب ) ويجوز التمسك بهذا الدفع في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى ولو لأول مرة أمام المحكمة الإســـتئنافية . 
مـــادة (380)
أ ) لا يجوز النزول عن الدفع بعدم سماع الدعوى لمرور الزمان قبل ثبوت الحق فيه ، كما لا يجوز الاتفاق على عدم سماع الدعوى بمدة تختلف عن المدة المعينة في القانون . 
ب ) وإنما يجــوز لمن يملك التصرف في حقوقه أن ينزل ولو ضمنا عن الدفع بعد ثبوت الحق فيه ، على أن هذا النزول لا ينفذ في حق الدائنين إذا صدر إضراراً بهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفـرع الأول - البيع بوجـه عـام
مـــادة ( 381 )
البيع عقد على تمليك شيء أو نقل حق مالي آخر لقاء ثمن نقدي ، ويشمل البيع كل ما كان من ملحقات المبيع وتوابعه وذلك وفقا لطبيعة المعاملة وعرف الجهة وقصد المتعاقدين .
( أولا ) أركان البيـــع :
مـــادة ( 382 )
أ ) يجب أن يكون المبيع معلوما للمشـتري علمــا كافيا ، وإلا كان له الحق في طلب إبطال البيع .
ب ) ويعتبر علما كافيا بالمبيع ، اشتمال العقد على بيان أوصافه الأساسية بيانا يمكن من تعرفه .
ج ) وإذا ذكر في العقد أن المشتري عالم بالمبيع ، لا يكون له طلب إبطال البيع بدعوى عدم علمه به ، إلا إذا أثبت تدليس البائع .
د ) وإذا تسلم المشتري المبيع ولم يعترض عليه خلال فترة معقولة اعتبر ذلك قبولا له .
مـــادة ( 383 )
أ ) إذا كان البيع " بالعينة " ، وجب أن يكون المبيع مطابقا لها .
ب ) فإذا تلفت العينة أو هلكت في يد أحد المتعاقدين ، ولو دون خطأ ، كان على المتعاقــد بائعــا أو مشتريــا أن يثبت أن الشيء مطابق للعينة أو غير مطابق لها .
مـــادة ( 384 )
في البيع بشرط التجربة أو المذاق في مدة معلومة يجوز للمشتري أن يقبل المبيع أو يرفضه .
فإذا رفض المشتري المبيع وجب أن يعلن الرفض في المدة المتفق عليها ، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق على المدة ففي مدة معقولة يعينها البائع . فإذا انقضت هذه المدة وسكت المشتري مع تمكنه من تجربة المبيع أو مذاقه اعتبر سكوته قبولا .
ويعتبر البيـــع بشـــرط التجربة أو المذاق معلقا على شرط واقف وهو قبول المبيع ، إلا إذا تبين من الاتفاق أو الظروف أن البيع معلق على شرط فاسخ .
مـــادة ( 385 )
يجوز أن يقتصر في تحديد الثمن ، على بيان أسس صالحة لتقديره ، كما يجوز أن يفوض تحديده إلى طرف ثالث ، فإذا لم يحدده لأي سبب كان الثمن هو ثمن المثل .
مـــادة ( 386 )
أ ) لا يترتب على عدم ذكر الثمن بطلان البيع ، إذا تبين من الاتفاق أو الظــروف قصــد المتعاقدين التعامل بالسعر المتداول بينهما أو بسعر السوق .
ب ) ويكون سعـــر الســـوق فــي زمان البيع ومكانه هو المعتبر ، فإذا لم يكن في مكان البيع ســـوق ، اعتبر المكان الذي يقضي العرف أن تكون أسعاره سارية . وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره .
مـــادة ( 387 )
إذا قدر الثمن على أساس الوزن ، يكون الوزن الصافي هو المعتبر ، إلا إذا اتفق الطرفان أو جرى العرف على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 388 )
أ ) يجوز البيع تولية أو إشراكا أو مرابحة أو وضعية ، إذا كان الثمن الذي اشترى به البائع معلوما وقت العقد ، وكان مقدار الربح في المرابحة ومقدار الخسارة في الوضعية محددا .
ب ) فإذا ثبت أن الثمن الذي أشترى به البائع أقل مما ذكر ، كان للمشتري أن يتمسك بالثمن الحقيقي .
ج ) ويعتبر تدليسا كتمان البائع ملابسات أحاطت بشرائه ، إذا كان من شأنها أن تؤثر في رضاء المشتري .
( ثانيا ) آثـــار البيـــع :
مـــادة ( 389 )
يترتــب علــى البيع نقل ملكية المبيع ، إذا كان معينا بالذات ومملوكا للبائــع ، فإن لم يعين المبيع إلا بنوعه ، لا تنتقل الملكية إلا بالإفراز . كل ذلك ما لم يقض القانون أو الاتفاق بغيره ، ودون إخلال بقواعد التسجيل .
مـــادة ( 390 )
إذا كـان البيــع جزافا ، انتقلت الملكية للمشتري على النحو الذي تنتقل به في الشيء المعين بالذات ، ويكون البيع جزافا ولو كان تحديد الثمن موقوفا على تقدير المبيع .
مـــادة ( 391 )
إذا كان البيع مؤجل الثمن جاز للبائع أن يشترط أن يكون نقل الملكية إلى المشتري موقوفا على استيفاء الثمن كله أو بعضه ولو تم تسليم المبيع .
فإذا كان الثمن يدفع أقساطا ، جاز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على أن يستبقي البائع جزءا منه تعويضا له عن فسخ البيع إذا لم توف جميع الأقساط ، ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي وفقا للظروف أن يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه وفقا للفقرة الثانية من المـــادة (226) .
فـــإذا وفيت جميع الأقساط ، اعتبرت ملكية المشتري مستندة إلى وقت البيع ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
وتسري الأحكام السابقة ولو سمى المتعاقدان البيع إيجارا .
مـــادة ( 392 )
يكون للمشتري ثمر المبيع ونماؤه وعليه تكاليفه من وقت البيع .
ومـع ذلـك إذا لـم يـكن البائـع قـد استوفى الثمن بتمامه ، فلا يكون للمشتري من الثمار إلا بقدر ما أداه من ثمن . وذلك كله ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بخلافه .
1 - التـزامات البائـــــع :
مـــادة ( 393 )
إذا لم يكن من مقتضى البيع أن ينقل الملكية فور إبرامه ، وجب على البائع أن يقوم بكل ما هو ضــروري من جانبه لانتقالها ، وأن يمتنع عن أي عمل من شأنه أن يجعل هذا الانتقال مستحيلا أو عسيرا .
مـــادة ( 394 )
يلتـزم البائع بتسليم المبيع للمشتري بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت البيع وبأن يسلمه الوثائق والمستندات المتعلقة به .
مـــادة ( 395 )
يلتـزم البائع بأن يزود المشتري بكافة البيانات الضرورية عن المبيع .
مـــادة ( 396 )
إذا حــدد في العقد مقدار المبيع ، كان البائع ضامنا نقص هذا القدر بحسب ما يقضي به العرف ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ، على أنه لا يجوز للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ العقد لنقص في المبيع إلا إذا أثبت أن هذا النقص من الجسامة بحيث أنه لو كان يعلمه لما أتم العقد .
مـــادة ( 397 )
أ ) إذا تبين أن مقدار المبيع يزيد على ما حدد في العقد ، وكان الثمن مقدرا بالوحدة ، فإن كان المبيع قابلا للتبعيض كانت الزيادة للبائع ما لم ير المشتري أخذها بما يقابلها من الثمن . وإن كان المبيع غير قابل للتبعيض ، وجب على المشتري أن يدفع ثمن الزيادة ما لم تكن جسيمة فيجوز له أن يطلب فسخ العقد .
ب ) فإذا كان الثمن مقدرا جملة واحدة ، تكون الزيادة للمشتري ما لم تكن مـــن الجسامة بحيث لو كان يعلمها البائع لما أتم العقد . وفي هذه الحالة ، يكون المشتري بالخيار بين زيادة الثمن بما يتناسب مع الزيادة في المبيع وبين فسخ البيع .
ج ) كل ذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغيره .
مـــادة ( 398 )
لا تسمع الدعوى بفسخ العقد أو إنقاص الثمن أو تكملته أو رد الزيادة بسبب العجز أو الزيادة في المبيع ، إذا انقضت سنة واحدة من وقت تسليم المبيع تسليما فعليا .
مـــادة ( 399 )
يكون التسليم بوضع المبيع تحت تصرف المشتري بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والانتفاع به دون عائق ولو لم يستول عليه استيلاءً ماديا ما دام البائع قد أعلمه بذلك .
ويحصل التسليم على النحو الذي يتفق مع طبيعة الشيء المبيع .
ويجوز أن يتم التسليم بمجرد تراضي المتعاقدين إذا كان المبيع في حيازة المشتري قبل البيع أو كان البائع قد استبقى المبيع في حيازته بعد البيع لسبب آخر غير الملكية .
مـــادة ( 400 )
إذا لم يحــدد العقــد وقتــا لتسليم المبيـــع ، التـزم البائع بتسليمه فور انعقاد العقد .
وإذا اتفق على أن يتم التسليم في الوقت الذي يحدده المشتري التـزم البائع بإجرائه فيه . وذلك كله مع مراعاة المواعيد التي تستلزمها طبيعة المبيع أو يقضي بها العرف .
مـــادة ( 401 )
أ ) يتــم تسليــم المبيــع في مكان وجوده وقت العقـــد مــا لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
ب ) فــإذا كان المبيع منقولا ولم يعين مكان وجوده ، وجب تسليمه في موطن البائع .
مـــادة ( 402 )
إذا التـزم البائع بإرسال المبيع إلى مكان معين ، فلا يتم التسليم إلا بوصوله فيه ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 403 )
نفقات التسليم تكون على البائع ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 404 )
إذا هلك المبيع قبل تسليمه لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه . انفسخ البيع واسترد المشتري ما أداه من الثمن وذلك ما لم يكن الهلاك بعد إعذار المشتري لتسلم المبيع .
مـــادة ( 405 )
إذا هلك المبيع في جزء منه أو لحقه التلف قبل التسليم لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه ، كان للمشتري الحق في إنقاص الثمن بقدر ما نقص من قيمة المبيــع . فإذا كان الهلاك أو التلف جسيما بحيث لو كان موجودا عند البيع لما أبرمه ، كان له فسخ البيع وذلك كله إذا كان الهلاك أو التلف حاصلا قبل إعذار المشتري لتسلم المبيع .
مـــادة ( 406 )
أ ) إذا هلك المبيع أو تلف بفعل المشتري بقي ملتزما بالثمن كاملا .
ب ) فإذا كان الهلاك أو التلف بسبب يرجع إلى البائع ، كان المشتري بالخيار بين فسخ البيع أو إنقاص الثمن بقدر نقص القيمة وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 407 )
يلتـزم البائع بعدم التعرض للمشتري في المبيع كله أو بعضه ولو اتفق على غير ذلك .

مـــادة ( 408 )
يضمن البائع التعرض للمشتري في المبيع كله أو بعضه من أي شخص يدعي حقا على المبيع وقت البيع يحتج به على المشتري ، كما يكون ملزما بالضمان ولو ادعى المتعرض حقا نشأ بعد البيع إذا كان هذا الحق قد آل إليه من البائع أو كان نتيجة لفعله .
مـــادة ( 409 )
أ ) إذا رفعت على المشتري دعوى باستحقاق المبيع كليا أو جزئيا ، وجب عليه المبادرة بإدخال البائع فيها .
ب ) فإذا لم يقم بإدخاله وصدر لصالح الغير حكم نهائي ، سقط الضمان عن البائع إذا أثبت أن إدخاله في دعوى الاستحقاق كان من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى رفضها .
مـــادة ( 410 )
أ ) إذا استحق المبيع كله ، كان للمشتري أن يسترد الثمن من البائع ويرجع عليــه بكل ما لحقه من خسارة وما فاته من كسب بسبب استحقاق المبيع .
ب ) ومــع ذلك يقتصر حق المشتري على استرداد الثمن وجميع المصروفات ، إذا أثبت البائع أنه لم يكن يعلم عند البيع بسبب الاستحقاق .
مـــادة ( 411 )
أ ) إذا استحق بعض المبيع ، أو وجد مثقلا بتكليف أو حق للغير ، وكانت خسارة المشتري من ذلك قد بلغت قدرا لو علمه لما أتم العقــد ، كـان لــه أن يــرد المبيـع وما أفــاده منــه ، علــى أن يعوض في حدود ما تقضي به المـــادة السابقة .
ب ) فإذا اختار المشتري استبقاء المبيع ، أو كانت الخسارة التي لحقته لم تبلغ القدر المبين بالفقرة الأولى ، لم يكن له إلا أن يطالب بالتعويض عما أصابه من ضرر بسبب الاستحقاق وفقا لما تقضي به المـــادة السابقة.
مـــادة ( 412 )
لا يضمــن البائع حقا ينقص من انتفاع المشتري بالمبيع إذا كان قد أبان عنه للمشتري وقت التعاقد ، أو كان هذا الحق ارتفاقا ظاهرا أو ناشئا عن قيد قانوني على الملكية .
مـــادة ( 413 )
أ ) يجــوز للمتعاقديــن الاتفــاق على زيادة ضمان الاستحقاق أو إنقاصه أو إسقاطه .
ب ) ومع ذلك يقع باطلا كل شرط بإنقاص الضمان أو إسقاطه ، إذا كان البائـــع قد تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كان الاستحقاق ناشئا عن فعله .
مـــادة ( 414 )
إذا كان شرط عدم الضمان صحيحا ، فإن البائع يكون مع ذلك مسئولا عن رد الثمن والمصروفات ، إلا إذا أثبت أن المشتري كان يعلم وقت البيع سبب الاستحقاق ، أو أنه اشترى ساقط الخيار .
مـــادة ( 415 )
يكون البائع ملزما بالضمان وفقا لأحكام المـــادة (411) إذا كان بالمبيع وقت التسليم عيب ينقص من قيمته أو من نفعه بحسب الغاية المقصودة منه مستفادة مما هــو مبين في العقد أو مما هو ظاهر من طبيعة المبيع أو الغرض الذي أعد له ، ويضمن البائع هذا العيب ولو لم يكن عالما بوجوده .
مـــادة ( 416 )
لا يضمن البائع عيبا جرى العرف على التسامح فيه .
مـــادة ( 417 )
لا يضمن البائع عيبا كان المشتري يعرفه وقت البيع ، أو كان يستطيع أن يتبينه بنفسه لو أنه فحص المبيع بعناية الشخص المعتاد ، إلا إذا أثبت المشتري أن البائع قد أكد له خلو المبيع من هذا العيب أو أنه قد تعمد إخفاءه غشا منه .
مـــادة ( 418 )
أ ) إذا تسلم المشتري المبيع وجب عليه التحقق من حالته بمجرد أن يتمكن من ذلك وفقا للمألوف في التعامل ، فإذا كشف عيبا يضمنه البائع وجب عليه أن يخطره به خلال مدة معقولة ، فإن لم يفعل سقط حقه في الضمان .
ب ) أما إذا كان العيب مما لا يمكن الكشف عنه بالفحص المعتاد ثم كشفه المشتري بعد ذلك ، فإنه يجب عليه أن يخطر به البائع بمجرد كشفه وإلا سقط حقه في الضمان . 
مـــادة ( 419 )
إذا أخطــر المشــتري البائع بالعيب في الوقت الملائم ، كان لـه أن يرجــع بالضمان على النحو المبين بالمادة (411) .
مـــادة ( 420 )
تبقى دعوى الضمان ولو هلك المبيع بأي سبب كان .
مـــادة ( 421 )
إذا علم المشتري بوجود العيب ثم تصرف في المبيع تصرف الملاك فلا رجوع له بالضمان .
مـــادة ( 422 )
يجـوز للمتعاقدين باتفاق خاص أن يزيدا في ضمان العيب أو أن ينقصا منه أو يسقطا هذا الضمان ، على أن كل شرط يسقط الضمان أو ينقصه يقع باطلا إذا كان البائع قد تعمد إخفاء العيب في المبيع غشا منه .
مـــادة ( 423 )
أ ) لا تسمع دعوى ضمان العيب إذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع ، ولو لم يكشف المشتري العيب إلا بعد ذلك ، ما لم يقبل البائع أن يلتـزم بالضمان لمدة أطول .
ب ) وليس للبائع أن يتمسك بعدم سماع الدعوى ، إذا ثبت أنه تعمد إخفاء العيب غشا منه .
مـــادة ( 424 )
لا ضمان للعيب في البيوع القضائية ولا في البيوع الإدارية إذا تمت بطريق المزايدة العلنية .
مـــادة ( 425 )
إذا لم تتوافر في المبيع وقت التسليم الصفات التي كفل البائع للمشتري وجودها فيه ، كان للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ البيع مع التعويض ، أو أن يستبقي المبيع مع طلب التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب عدم توافر هذه الصفات .
مـــادة ( 426 )
إذا ضمن البائع صلاحية المبيع للعمل مدة معلومة ، ثم ظهر خلل في المبيع خلالها ، فعلى المشتري أن يخطر البائع بهذا الخلل في مدة شهر من ظهوره وأن يرفع الدعوى في مدة ستة شهور من هذا الإخطار ، وإلا سقط حقه في الضمان ، كل هذا ما لم يتفق على خلافه .
2 - التـزامــات المشــتري :
مـــادة ( 427 )
أ ) يكون الثمن مستحق الوفاء في الوقت الذي يسلم فيه المبيع ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
ب ) فإذا تعرض أحد للمشتري مستندا إلى حق سابق على البيع أو آيل من البائع أو نتيجــة لفعلــه ، أو إذا خيف لأسباب جدية أن يستحق المبيع ، جاز للمشتري ما لم يمنعه شرط في العقد أن يحبس الثمن حتى ينتهي التعرض أو يزول خطر الاستحقاق . ولكن يجوز للبائع في هذه الحالة أن يطالب باستيفاء الثمن على أن يقدم كفيلا .
ج ) ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة إذا ظهر عيب في المبيع .
مـــادة ( 428 )
يكون الثمن مستحق الأداء في المكان الذي يتم فيه تسليم المبيع ، فإذا لم يكن الثمن مستحقا وقت تسليم المبيع، وجب الوفاء به في المكان الذي يوجد فيه موطن المشتري وقت استحقاق الثمن ، وذلك كله ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 429 )
إذا لم يؤد المشتري الثمن عند استحقاقه ، أو أخل بالالتـزامات الأخرى التي يرتبها عقد البيع ، يكون البائع بالخيار بين طلب إلزام المشتري بالتـنفيذ أو طلب فسخ عقد البيع .
مـــادة ( 430 )
لا حق للبائع في التعويض عن التأخير في سداد الثمن إلا إذا أعذر المشتري أو إذا سلم المبيع وكان قابلا أن ينتج ثمرات أو إيــرادات أخرى ، هذا ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغيره .
مـــادة ( 431 )
إذا كان الثمن كله أو بعضه مستحق الدفع في الحال فللبائع أن يحبس المبيع حتى يستوفي ما هــو مستحــق له ولو قدم المشتري رهنا أو كفالة ، هذا ما لم يمنح البائع المشتري أجلا بعد البيع .
وكذلك يجوز للبائع أن يحبس المبيع ولو لم يحل الأجل المشترط لدفع الثمن إذا سقط حق المشتري في الأجل طبقا للمـــادة (254) .
مـــادة ( 432 )
إذا هــلك المبيـــع في يد البائع وهو حابس له ، كان الهلاك على المشتري ، ما لم يكن المبيع قد هلك بفعل البائع .
مـــادة ( 433 )
فـــي بيع المنقولات إذا اتفق على ميعاد لأداء الثمن كله أو أكثره ولتسلم المبيع ، كان للبائع الحق فــي اعتبار البيع مفسوخا دون حاجة إلى إعذار إذا لم يؤد المشتري المستحق من الثمن عند حلول الميعاد ، وذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق على خلاف ذلك أو كان الباقي من الثمن المستحق يسيرا .
مـــادة ( 434 )
إذا لم يعين الاتفاق أو العرف مكاناً أو زماناً لتسلم المبيع ، وجب على المشتري أن يتسلمه في المكان الذي يوجد فيه المبيع وقت البيع وأن ينقله من هذا المكان دون إبطاء إلا بقدر ما يقتضيه النقل من زمن .
مـــادة ( 435)
يتحمل المشتري نفقات عقد البيع ورسوم التسجيل ونفقات الوفاء بالثمن ونفقات تسلم المبيع وغير ذلك من المصروفات ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
الفرع الثانـي - بعض أنواع البيوع
( أولا ) بيع ملك الغيــر :
مـــادة ( 436 )
إذا باع شخص مالا للغير فإن الملكية لا تنتقل إلى المشتري إلا إذا آلت إلى البائع أو أقر المالك البيع .
( ثانيا ) بيــع الحقــوق المتــنازع فيهـا :
مـــادة ( 437 )
أ ) إذا بيع حق متنازع فيه ، كان لمن ينازع البائع أن يسترده من مشتريه إذا رد له ما دفعه من ثمن وما تكبده من مصروفات .
ب ) ويعتبر الحــق متنازعــاً فيه إذا كان موضوعه قد رفعت به دعوى أو قام في شأنه نزاع جدي .
مـــادة ( 438 )
يسقط الحق في الاسترداد المنصوص عليه في المـــادة السابقة بمضي ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ علم المسترد بالبيع .
مـــادة ( 439 )
لا تسري أحكام المـــادة (437) في الأحوال الآتية :
أ ) إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه داخلا ضمن مجموعة أموال بيعت جزافا بثمن واحد .
ب ) إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيه شائعــا بين ورثة أو ملاك وباع أحدهم نصيبه للآخر .
ج ) إذا نزل المدين للدائن عن حق متنازع فيه وفاء لدين مستحق في ذمته .
د ) إذا كان الحق المتنازع فيــه مضمونــا برهن يثقل عقارا وبيع الحق لحائز العقار .
مـــادة ( 440 )
لا يجوز للقضاة ولا للمحامين ولا لكتبة المحاكم ولا لأي موظف في المحاكم مكلف بالتـنفيذ أن يشتروا ، ولو باسم مستعار ، حقا متنازعا فيه ، وإلا كان العقد باطلا .
مـــادة ( 441 )
لا يجوز للدلالين ولا للخبراء أن يشتروا - ولو باسم مستعار - الأموال المعهود إليهم بيعها أو تقدير ثمنها أو مباشرة الخبرة في شأنها .
مـــادة ( 442 )
يسري الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادتين السابقتين على الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار حتى الدرجة الثانية.
( ثالثا ) بيــع التركــة :
مـــادة ( 443 )
من باع تركة أو حصة فيها دون تفصيل لمشتملاتها ، لا يضمن إلا ثبوت وراثته لما باعه ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 444 )
إذا بيعت تركة أو حصة فيها دون تفصيل لمشتملاتها ، فلا يسري البيع في حق الغير إلا إذا استوفى المشتري الإجراءات الواجبة لنقل كل حق اشتملت عليه التركة ، فإذا نص القانون على إجراءات لنقل الحق فيما بين المتعاقدين ، وجب أيضا أن تستوفى هذه الإجراءات .
مـــادة ( 445 )
إذا كان البائع قد استوفى بعض ما للتركة من الحقوق أو باع شيئا مما اشتملت عليـــه أو استهلكــه وجب أن يرد للمشتري ما استولى عليه وقيمة ما استهلكه ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 446 )
يــرد المشــتري للبائع ما يكون قد وفاه من ديون التركة ، ويحسب للبائع كل ما يكون دائنا به للتركة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .
( رابعا ) البيـع فـي مـرض المـوت :
مـــادة ( 447 )
أ ) تسري على بيع المريض مرض الموت أحكام المـــادة (911) .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا تسري هذه الأحكام إضرارا بالغير حسن النية ، إذا كان هذا الغير قد كسب بعوض حقا عينيا على المبيع .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 448 )
المقايضة مبادلة مال بمال لا يكون أيهما نقدا .
مـــادة ( 449 )
إذا تفــاوتت قيمــة البدلين في تقدير المتقايضين ، جاز أن يكون فرق القيمة معدلا من النقود .
مـــادة ( 450 )
تسري على المقايضة أحكام البيع بالقدر الذي تسمح به طبيعة المقايضة ، ويعتبر كل من المتقايضين بائعا للشيء الذي قايض به ومشتريا للشيء الذي قايض عليه .
مـــادة ( 451 )
مصروفات عقد المقايضة وغيرها من النفقات الأخرى ، يتحملها المتقايضان مناصفة ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 452 )
تســري علــى الهبـــة أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين التي تصدر في شأنها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 453 )
الشركة عقد بمقتضاه يلتـزم شخصان أو أكثر بأن يساهم كل منهم في مشروع مالي ، بتقديم حصة من مال أو من عمل ، لاقتسام ما قد ينشأ عن هذا المشروع من ربح أو خسارة .
مـــادة ( 454 )
تسري على الشركات المدنية المتخذة شكلا تجاريا - أيا كان غرضها - جميع الأحكام التي تسري على الشركات التجارية .
وتسري علــى الشركــات التجاريـــة أحكام قانون الشركات التجارية وأحــكام قانــون التجــارة ومـــا لا يتعارض مع أحكامهما من النصوص التالية .
مـــادة ( 455 )
تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصاً اعتبارياً .
ولا يحتــج بهذه الشخصية إلا إذا نشر ملخص عقد الشركة في الجريدة الرسمية ، ومع ذلك للغير إذا لم تقم الشركة بإجراءات النشر المقررة أن يتمسك بشخصيتها .
(أولاً) أركــان الشركـــة :
مـــادة (456)
يجب أن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا ، وكذلك يكون باطلا كل ما يدخـــل على العقد من تعديلات دون أن تستوفى الشكل الذي أفرغ فيه ذلك العقد . 
غير أن هذا البطلان لا يجوز أن يحتج به الشركاء قبل الغير . ولا يكون له أثر فيما بين الشركاء أنفسهم ، إلا من وقت أن يطلب الشريك الحكم بالبطلان . 
وفي جميع الأحوال تتبع في تصفية الشركة التي حكم ببطلانها وتسوية حقوق الشركاء قبل بعضهم البعض شروط العقد . 
مـــادة (457)
تعتبر حصص الشـركاء متساوية القيمـــة ، وأنهـــا واردة علــى ملكية المال لا على مجرد الانتفاع به ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة (458)
لا يجوز أن تقتصر حصة الشريــك علــى مـا يكـون لـه مـن نفوذ ، أو على ما يتمتع به من ثقة مالية . 
مـــادة (459)
يعتبر كل شريك مديناً للشركة بقيمة الحصة التي تعهد بها ، فإن تأخر عن تقديمها في الأجل المحدد لذلك كان مسئولاً قبل الشركة عن تعويض الضرر الذي يترتب على هذا التأخير . 
وإذا حدد الشركــاء قيمـة التعويض مقدما كــان هذا التعويض خاضعــاً لتــقدير المحكمة طبقا لأحكام المادتين (226) و (227) . 
مـــادة (460)
إذا كانت حصة الشريك حق ملكية أو حق منفعة أو أي حق عيني آخر ، فإن أحكام البيع هي التي تسري في ضمان الحصة إذا هلكت ، أو استحقت ، أو ظهر فيها عيب أو نقص . 
أما إذا كانت الحصة مجرد الانتفاع بالمال ، فإن أحكام الإيجار هي التي تسري في كل ذلك . 
مـــادة (461)
إذا تعهد الشريك بأن يقدم حصته في الشركة عملا وجب عليه أن يقوم بالخدمات التي تعهد بها ، وأن يقدم حسابا عما يكون قد كسبه من وقت قيام الشركة بمزاولته العمل الذي قدمه حصة له . 
على أنه لا يكون ملزما بأن يقدم للشركة ما يكون قد حصل عليه من حق اخــتراع أو من غيره من حقوق الملكية الفكرية إلا إذا وجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة (462)
إذا كانت الحصة التي قدمها الشريك هي ديون له في ذمة الغير ، فلا ينقضي التـزامه للشركة إلا إذا استوفيت هذه الديون . ويكون الشريك فوق ذلك مسئولا عن تعويض الضرر إذا لم توف الديون عند حلول أجلها . 
مـــادة (463)
إذا لم يبين عقد الشركة نصيب كل من الشركاء في الأرباح والخسائر ، كان نصيب كل منهم في ذلك بنسبة حصته في رأس المال . 
فإذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين نصيب الشركاء في الربح وجب اعتبار هذا النصيب في الخسارة أيضا ، وكذلك الحال إذا اقتصر العقد على تعيين النصيب في الخسارة . 
وإذا كانت حصة أحد الشركاء مقصورة على عمله ، وجب أن يقدر نصيبه في الربح والخسارة تبعا لما تفيده الشركة من هذا العمل ، فإذا قدم إضافة إلى عمله نقودا أو أي شيء آخر ، كان له نصيب عن العمل وآخر عما قدمه . 
مـــادة (464)
إذا اتفق على أن أحد الشركاء لا يساهم في أرباح الشركة أو في خسائرها كان عقد الشركة باطلا . 
ويجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة في الخسائر بشرط ألا يكون قد تقرر له أجر عن عمله . 
(ثانيــاً) إدارة الشركـــة :
مـــادة (465)
للشريك المنتدب للإدارة بنص خاص في عقد الشركة أن يقوم بالرغم من معارضة سائر الشركاء ، بأعمال الإدارة وبالتصرفات التي تدخل في غرض الشركة ، متى كانت أعماله وتصرفاته خالية من الغش . ولا يجوز عزل هذا الشريك من الإدارة دون مسوغ ، ما دامت الشركة باقية . 
فإذا كان انتداب الشريك للإدارة لاحقا لعقد الشركة ، جاز الرجوع فيه ، كما يجوز في التوكيل العادي . 
أما المديرون من غير الشركاء فهم دائما قابلون للعزل . 
مـــادة (466)
إذا تعدد الشركاء المنتدبون للإدارة دون أن يعين اختصاص كل منهم ودون أن ينص على عدم جواز انفراد أي منهم بالإدارة ، كان لكل منهم أن يقوم منفردا بأي عمل من أعمال الإدارة . على أن يكون لكل من باقي الشركاء المنتدبين أن يعترض على العمل قبل تمامه ، وعلى أن يكون من حق أغلبية الشركاء المنتدبين رفض هذا الاعتراض . فإذا تساوى الجانبان كان الرفض من حق أغلبية الشركاء جميعا . 
أمـا إذا اتفـق علـى أن تكون قرارات الشركاء المنتدبين بالإجماع أو بالأغلبية ، فلا يجوز الخروج على ذلك ، إلا أن يكون لأمر عاجل تترتب على تفويته خسارة جسيمة لا تستطيع الشركة تعويضها . 
مـــادة (467)
إذا وجب أن يصدر قرار بالأغلبية ، تعين الأخذ بالأغلبية العددية ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة (468)
الشركاء غير المديرين ممنوعون من الإدارة ولكن يجوز لهم أن يطلعوا بأنفسهم على دفاتر الشركة ومستنداتها ، وكل اتفاق على غير ذلك باطل . 
مـــادة (469)
إذا لم يوجد نص خاص على طريقة الإدارة ، اعتبر كل شريك مفوضا من الآخرين ، في إدارة الشركة ، وكان له أن يباشر أعمال الشركة دون الرجوع إلى غيره من الشركاء على أن يكون لهؤلاء أو لأي منهم حق الاعتراض على أي عمل قبل إتمامـــه ، ولأغلبية الشركاء الحق في رفض هذا الاعتراض . 
(ثالثــاً) آثـــار الشركة :
مـــادة (470)
على الشريك أن يمتنع عن أي نشاط يلحق الضرر بالشركة ، أو يكون مخالفا للغرض الذي أنشئت لتحقيقه . 
وعليه أن يبذل من العناية في تدبير مصالح الشركة ما يبذله في تدبير مصالحه الخاصة ، إلا إذا كان منتدبا للإدارة بأجر فلا يجوز أن ينزل في ذلك عن عناية الشخص المعتاد . 
مـــادة (471)
أ ) إذا أخذ الشريك أو احتجز مبلغا من مال الشركة ، التـزم برده مع التعويض عند الاقتضاء . 
ب ) وإذا أمد الشريك الشركة بشيء من ماله الخاص ، أو أنفق في مصلحتها شيئا من المصروفات النافعة بحسن نية ، التـزمت الشركة برده مع التعويض بقدر ما أفادت الشركة من هذا المبلغ . 
مـــادة (472)
إذا لم تف أموال الشركة بديونها ، كان الشركاء مسئولين عن هذه الديون في أموالهم الخاصة ، كل منهم بنسبة نصيبه في خسائر الشركة ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق على نسبة أخرى . ويكون باطلا كل اتفاق يعفي الشريك من المسئولية عن ديون الشركة . 
وفي كل حال يكون لدائن الشركة حق مطالبة الشركاء ، كل بقدر الحصة التي تخصصت له في أرباح الشركة . 
مـــادة (473)
لا تضامن بين الشركاء فيما يلــزم كل منهم من ديون الشركة ، ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك . 
غير أنه إذا أعسر أحد الشركاء ، وزعت حصته في الدين على الباقين كل بقدر نصيبه في تحمل الخسارة . 
مـــادة (474)
إذا كان لأحد الشركاء دائنون شخصيون ، فليس لهم أثناء قيام الشركة أن يتقاضوا حقوقهم مما يخص ذلك الشريك في رأس المال ، وإنما لهم أن يتقاضوها مما يخصه من الأرباح ، أما بعد تصفية الشركة فيكون لهم أن يتقاضوا حقوقهم من نصيب مدينهم في أموال الشركة بعد استنزال ديونها . ومع ذلك يجوز لهم قبل التصفية توقيع الحجز التحفظي على نصيب هذا المدين . 
(رابعـاً) طـرق انقضـاء الشركـة :
مـــادة (475)
تـنتهي الشركة بانقضاء المدة المعينة لها ، أو بانتهاء العمل الذي قامت من أجله . 
فإذا انقضت المدة المعينة أو انتهى العمل ثم استمر الشركاء يقومون بعمل مــن نــوع الأعمال التي تألفت من أجله الشركة ، تجدد العقد سنة فسنة بالشروط ذاتها . 
ويجوز لدائن أحد الشركاء أن يعترض على هذا التجديد ويترتب على اعتراضه وقف أثره في حقه .
مـــادة (476)
تـنتهي الشركة بهلاك جميع مالها أو جزء كبير منه بحيث لا تبقى فائدة في استمرارها . وإذا كان أحد الشركاء قد تعهد بأن يقدم حصته شيئا معينا بالذات وهلك هذا الشيء قبل تقديمه ، أصبحت الشركة منحلة في حق جميع الشركاء . 
مـــادة (477)
تـنتهي الشركة بموت أحد الشركاء أو بالحجز عليه أو بإعساره أو بإفلاسه . 
ومع ذلك يجـوز الاتفاق على أنه إذا مات أحد الشركاء تستمر الشـركة مع ورثته ولو كانوا قصراً . 
ويجوز أيضا الاتفاق على أنه إذا مات أحد الشركاء أو حجر عليه أو أعسر أو أفلس أو انسحب وفقا لأحكام المـــادة التالية تستمر الشركة فيما بين الباقين من الشركاء ، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون لهذا الشريك أو ورثته إلا نصيبه في أموال الشركة ، ويقدر هذا النصيب بحسب قيمته يوم وقوع الحادث الذي أدى إلى خروجه مــن الشركـة ويدفع له نقدا . ولا يكون له نصيب فيما يستجد بعد ذلك من حقوق ، إلا بقدر ما تكون تلك الحقوق ناتجة عن عمليات سابقة على ذلك الحادث . 
مـــادة (478)
تـنتهي الشركة بانسحاب أحـــد الشركـــاء ، إذا كانـــت مدتها غير معينة . على أن يعلــن الشريـــك إرادته في الانسحاب إلى سائر الشركاء قبل حصوله ، وألاّ يكون انسحابه عن غش أو في وقت غير مناسب . 
وتـنتهي أيضا بإجماع الشركاء على حلها . 
مـــادة (479)
يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بحل الشركة بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء ، لعدم وفــاء شريك بما تعهد به أو لأي سبب آخر لا يرجع إلى الشركاء . ويقدر القاضي ما ينطوي عليه هذا السبب من خطورة تسوغ الحل . 
ويكون باطلا كل اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة (480)
يجوز لكل شريك أن يطلب من القضاء الحكم بإخراج أي من الشركاء يكون وجوده في الشركة قد أثار اعتراضا على مـد أجلهــا أو تكون تصرفاته مما يمكن اعتباره مسوغا لحل الشركة ، على أن تظل الشركة قائمة بين الباقين . 
ويجوز أيضا لأي شريك ، إذا كانت الشركة معينة المدة أن يطلب من القضاء إخراجه من الشركة متى استند في ذلك إلى أسباب معقولة ، وفي هذه الحالة تنحل الشركة ما لم يتفق باقي الشركاء على استمرارها . 
(خامســاً) تصفيــة الشركــة وقسمتهــا :
مـــادة (481)
تتم تصفية أموال الشركة وقسمتها بالطريقة المبينة في العقد ، وعند خلوه تتبع أحكام المواد التالية . 
مـــادة (482)
تـنتهي عند حل الشركة سلطة المديرين ، أما شخصية الشركة فتبقى بالقدر اللازم للتصفية وإلى أن تـنتهي هذه التصفية . 
مـــادة (483)
يقوم بالتصفية عند الاقتضاء ، إما جميع الشركاء ، وإما مصف واحد أو أكثر تعينهم أغلبية الشركاء . 
وإذا لم يتفق الشركاء على تعيين مصف تولى القاضي تعيينه بناء على طلب أحدهم . 
وفي الحالات التي تكون فيها الشركة باطلة تعين المحكمة المصفي ، وتحدد طريقة التصفية ، بناء على طلب كل ذي شأن . 
وحتـــى يتم تعيين المصفي يعتبر المديرون بالنسبة للغير في حكم المصفين . 
مـــادة (484)
ليس للمصفي أن يبدأ أعمالا جديدة للشركة ، إلا أن تكون لازمة لإتمام أعمال سابقة . 
ويجوز لـه أن يبيع مال الشركـــة منقولا أو عقارا إما بالمزاد ، وإما بالممارسة ، ما لم ينص في أمر تعيينه على تقييد هذه السلطة . 
مـــادة (485)
تقسم أموال الشركة بين الشركاء جميعا وذلك بعد استيفاء الدائنين لحقوقهم ، وبعد استنزال المبالغ اللازمة لوفاء الديون التي لم تحل أو الديون المتنازع فيها ، وبعد رد المصروفات أو القروض التي يكون أحد الشركاء قد باشرها في مصلحة الشركة . 
ويختص كل واحد من الشركاء بمبلغ يعادل قيمة الحصة التي قدمها في رأس المال ، كما هي مبينة في العقد، أو بما يعادل قيمة هذه الحصة وقت تسليمها إذا لم تبين قيمتها في العقد ، ما لم يكن الشريك قد اقتصر على تقديم عمله أو اقتصر فيما قدمه من شيء على حق المنفعة فيه أو على مجرد الانتفاع به . 
وإذا بقي شيء بعد ذلك وجبت قسمته بين الشركاء ، بنسبة نصيب كل منهم في الأرباح . 
أما إذا لم يكف صافي مال الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء ، فإن الخسارة توزع عليهم جميعا بحسب النسب المتفق عليها في توزيع الخسائر . 
مـــادة (486)
تتبع في قسمة الشركات القواعد المتعلقة بقسمة المال الشائع .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (487)
القرض عقد يلتـزم به المقرض أن يؤدي إلى المقترض مبلغا من النقود أو أي شيء مثلي آخر على أن يرد إليه مثله نوعا وصفة وقدرا . 
مـــادة (488)
أ ) يجب على المقرض أن يسلم الشيء موضوع القرض إلى المقترض وقت تمام العقد ، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على تسليمه في وقت آخر . 
ب ) فإذا هلك الشيء قبل تسليمه كان هلاكه على المقرض . 
مـــادة (489)
إذا استحق الشيء المقترض سرت في ذلك أحكام العارية . 
مـــادة (490)
أ ) إذا ظهـــر في الشيء عيب واختار المقترض استبقاءه ، فلا يلزمه أن يرد إلا قيمة الشيء معيباً . 
ب ) فإذا كان المقرض قد تعمد إخفاء العيب ، فإنه يكون مسئولا عما يسببه العيب من ضرر . 
مـــادة (491)
أ ) يكون الإقراض بغير فائدة . ويقع باطلا كل شرط يقضي بخلاف ذلك دون مساس بعقد القرض ذاته . 
ب ) ويعتبر في حكم الفائدة كل منفعة يشترطها المقرض . 
مـــادة (492)
أ ) علـــى المقترض أن يرد المثل عند حلول الأجل المتفق عليه أو عند سقوطه .
ب ) فإذا لم يتفق على أجل أو اتفق على أن يكون الرد عند المقدرة أو الميسرة ، عين القاضي ميعادا مناسبا للرد وفقا للظروف . 
مـــادة (493)
إذا لم يتفق على مكان لرد المثل ، كان الرد واجبا في موطن المقرض . 
مـــادة (494)
أ ) لا عبرة بتغير قيمة المثل وقت الرد . 
ب ) وإذا انقطع مثل الشيء المقترض عن السوق ، كان المقرض بالخيار ، إما أن ينتظر حتى يعود الشيء إلى السوق ، فيرد المقترض مثله ، وإما أن يطالب المقترض بقيمة الشيء في الزمان والمكان اللذين يجب فيهما الرد . 
مـــادة (495)
نفقات القرض والرد على المقترض ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (496)
الصلح عقد يحسم به عاقداه نزاعاً قائماً بينهما ، أو يتوقيان به نزاعاً محتملاً ، وذلك بأن ينزل كل منهما - على وجه التقابل - عن جانب من إدعائه . 
(أولا) أركــان الصلـــح :
مـــادة (497)
يشترط فيمن يعقد صلحا ، أن يكون أهلاً للتصرف بعوض في الحقوق التي يشملها عقد الصلح . 
مـــادة (498)
لا يجوز للصلح في المسائل المتعلقة بالحالة الشخصية أو بالنظام العام ، ولكن يجوز على الحقوق المالية المترتبة عليها . 
مـــادة (499)
لا يثبت الصلح إلا بالكتابة أو بمحضر رسمي . 
(ثانيا) آثــار الصلـــح :
مـــادة (500)
أ ) يحسم الصلح المنازعات التي يتناولها . 
ب ) ويترتب عليه انقضاء الإدعاءات التي ينزل عنها أي من المتصالحين . 
مـــادة (501)
أ ) للصلح أثر كاشف بالنسبة إلى ما يتناوله من الحقوق المتنازع فيها دون غيرها . 
ب ) وتـفسر عبارات التنازل التي يتضمنها الصلح تفسيراً ضيقا . 
مـــادة (502)
أ ) لا يترتــب علــى الصلح نفع أو ضرر لغير عاقديه ، حتى لو وقع على محل لا يقبل التجزئة . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يحق للمتضامنين - دائنين كانوا أو مدينين - أن يتمسكوا بالصلح الذي يعقده أحدهم ، إذا رأوا فيه نفعا لهم . 
(ثالثــا) بطــلان الصلـــح :
مـــادة (503)
أ ) الصلح لا يتجزأ ، فبطلان جزء منه أو إبطاله ، يقتضي بطلان العقد كله أو إبطاله . 
ب ) على أن هذا الحكم لا يسري ، إذا تبين من عبارات العقد أو من الظروف أن المتعاقديـــن قد اعتبرا أجزاء الصلح منفصلة ومستقلة بعضها عن بعض . 
مـــادة (504)
لا يجوز الطعن في الصلح بسبب غلط في القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفــرع الأول - الإيجـار بوجـه عـام
مـــادة ( 505 )
الإيجار عقد يلتـزم المؤجر بمقتضاه أن يمكن المستأجر من الانتفاع بشيء معين لمدة محددة لقاء أجرة معلومة .
( أولا ) أركــان الإيجــار :
مـــادة ( 506 )
لا يجوز لمن لا يملك إلا حق الإدارة أن يعقد إيجارا تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنوات إلا بإذن ممن يملكه ، فإذا عقد الإيجار لمدة أطول أُنقصت مدته إلى ثلاث سنوات ، كل هذا ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغيره .
مـــادة ( 507 )
الإيجار الصادر ممن لـه حق الانتفاع ينقضي بانقضاء هذا الحق إذا لم يجزه مالك الرقبة ، وعلى أن تراعى المواعيد المقررة للتنبيه بالإخلاء والمواعيد اللازمة لنضج المحصول القائم ونقله .
مـــادة ( 508 )
يجوز أن تكون الأجرة نقودا كما يجوز أن تكون أي مقابل آخر .
مـــادة ( 509 )
إذا لم يتفق المتعاقــدان على مقدار الأجرة وعلى كيفية تقديرها ، أو إذا تعذر إثبات مقدارها ، وجب اعتبار أجرة المثل وقت إبرام العقد .
مـــادة ( 510 )
إذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان تاريخ بدء الإيجار ، كان تاريخ العقد هو المعتبر .
مـــادة ( 511 )
أ ) إذا عقد الإيجار دون تحديد مدة أو عقد لمدة غير معينة أو تعذر إثبات مدته اعتبر الإيجار منعقدا للمدة المحددة لدفع الأجرة .
ب ) وينتهي الإيجار بانقضاء هذه المدة إذا نبه أحد المتعاقدين الآخر بكتاب مسجـــل بعلــــم الوصول بلا مظروف بالإخلاء قبل نصفها الأخير على ألا يزيد ميعاد التنبيه على ثلاثة أشهر .
( ثانيــا ) آثــار الإيجـار :
1 - التـزامـــات المؤجــر :
مـــادة ( 512 )
يلتـزم المؤجر بتسليم المأجور وملحقاته في حالة يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة ، وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه أو لطبيعة المأجور .
مـــادة ( 513 )
أ ) إذا كان المأجور وقت التسليم في حالة لا يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة ، أو إذا كان من شأنه حالته نقص هذه المنفعة نقصا كبيرا ، جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من قيمة المنفعة مع التعويض في الحالتين إن كان له مقتض ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في إلزام المؤجر بالقيام بما يلزم من الإصلاحات اللازمة لتمكينه من الانتفاع المقصود .
ب ) فإذا كان المأجور في حالة من شأنها أن تعرض صحة المستأجر أو من يعيشون معه أو مستخدميه أو عمالــه لخطــر جسيم ، جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد ، ولو كان قد سبق له التنازل عن هذا الحق . 
مـــادة ( 514 )
يسري على الالتـزام بتسليم المأجور ما يسري على الالتـزام بتسليم المبيع من أحكام ، وعلى الأخص ما يتعلق منها بزمان التسليم ومكانه وتحديد المأجور وملحقاتــه والنقص أو الزيادة فيه ، كل ذلك ما لم يوجد نص في القانون يقضي بخلافه .
مـــادة ( 515 )
يلتـزم المؤجر أن يتعهد المأجور بالصيانة ليبقى في حالة يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة بأن يقوم في أثناء مدة الإيجار بجميــع الإصلاحات الضرورية طبقا لما يقضي به العرف ، ما لم يتم الاتفاق على غيره .
مـــادة ( 516 )
أ ) إذا تخلف المؤجر بعد إعذاره عن إجراء ما يلزمه القيام به من الإصلاحات إعمالا لما تقضي به المادتان (513) و (515) جاز للمستأجر أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء بإجراء تلك الإصلاحات بنفسه وباستيفاء ما ينفقه خصما من الأجرة ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في طلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة وفقا لما يقضي به القانون .
ب ) ولا يكــون إذن القضــاء ضروريا إذا كانت الإصلاحات مستعجلة أو قليلة الكلفة .
مـــادة ( 517 )
أ ) للمؤجر أن يجري جميع الإصلاحات المستعجلة التي تكون ضرورية لحفظ المأجور ، ولو عارض المستأجر ، على أن ينبه عليه بعزمه على إجرائها قبل بدئها بمدة مناسبة .
ب ) فــإذا كان من شأن إجراء هذه الإصلاحات حصول إخلال كلي أو جزئي باستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة ، جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إنهاء الإيجار أو إنقاص الأجرة .
ج ) ومع ذلك إذا بقي المستأجر في المأجور إلى أن تتم الإصلاحات سقط حقه في طلب إنهاء العقد .
مـــادة ( 518 )
أ ) إذا هلك المأجور أثناء مدة الإيجار لسبب أجنبي لا يد لأحد المتعاقدين فيه هلاكا كليا ، انفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه .
ب ) فإذا كان هلاكه جزئيا أو أصبح في حالة لا يصلح معها لاستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة كاملة ، ولم يكن للمستأجر يد في ذلك ، جاز له ، إذا لم يقم المؤجر في ميعاد مناسب بإعادة المأجور إلى الحالة التي كان عليها ، أن يطلب إما إنقاص الأجرة أو فسخ الإيجار ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في أن يقـــوم بنفســـــه بإصلاح المأجور وإعادته إلى أصله وفقا لأحكام المـــادة (516) ، إذا لم يكن في ذلك إرهاق للمؤجر .
مـــادة ( 519 )
على المؤجر أن يمتنع عن كل ما من شأنه أن يحول دون انتفاع المستأجر بالمأجــور ، ولا يجــــوز لـه أن يحدث به أو بملحقاته أي تغيير يخل بهذا الانتفاع . 
ولا يقتصر ضمان المؤجر على الأعمال التي تصدر منه أو من أتباعه ، بل يمتد هذا الضمان إلى كل تعرض أو إضرار مبني على سبب قانوني يصدر من أي مستأجر آخر أو من أي شخص تلقى الحق عن المؤجر .
مـــادة ( 520 )
أ ) إذا إدّعــى الغير حقاً يتعارض مع ما للمستأجر من حقوق بمقتضى عقد الإيجار ، وجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بذلك .
ب ) فإذا ترتب على هذا الإدعاء حرمان المستأجر من الانتفاع الذي يخوله له عقد الإيجار ، جاز له أن يطلب الفسخ أو إنقاص الأجرة مع التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 521 )
أ ) لا يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر التعرض المادي إذا صدر من الغير ما دام المتعرض لا يدّعي حقاً ، ولكن هذا لا يخل بما للمستأجر من الحق في أن يرفع باسمه على المتعرض دعوى المطالبة بالتعويض وجميع دعاوى وضع اليد .
ب ) على أنه إذا وقع التعرض المادي بسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه ، وكان هذا التعرض من الجسامة بحيث يحرم المستأجر من الانتفاع بالمأجور ، جاز له تبعا للظروف أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة .
مـــادة ( 522 )
إذا تعــدد المستأجرون لمأجور واحــد ، فضل من سبق منهم إلى وضع يده عليه وهو حسن النية ، فإن لم يضع أحدهم يده على المأجور بحسن نية ، فضل من كان منهم الأسبق في التعاقد .
مـــادة ( 523 )
إذا ترتب على عمل صدر من السلطة العامة في حدود القانون نقص كبير فــــي انتفاع المستأجر ، جــاز لـــه أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة ، ما لم يكن عمل السلطة العامة لسبب يكون مسئولا عنه .
ولا يكون للمستأجر حق في التعويض قبل المؤجر إلا إذا كان عمل السلطة العامة قد صدر لسبب يكون المؤجر مسئولاً عنه .
وكل ما سبق ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره .
مـــادة ( 524 )
يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر جميع ما يوجد في المأجور من عيوب تحول دون الانتفاع به ، أو تنقص من هذا الانتفاع نقصا كبيرا . ولكنه لا يضمن العيوب التي جرى العرف بالتسامح فيها ، وهو مسئول عن خلو المأجور من صفات تعهد صراحة بتوافرها أو خلوه من صفات يقتضيها الانتفاع به ، كل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره .
ومع ذلك لا يضمن المؤجر العيب إذا كان المستأجر قد أُخطر به أو كان يعلم به وقت التعاقد أو كان يستطيع أن يعلم به لو أنه فحص المأجور بعناية الشخص المعتاد إلا إذا أثبت المستأجر أن المؤجر قد أكد له خلو المأجور من هذا العيب أو أنه قد تعمد إخفاءه غشا منه .
مـــادة ( 525 )
إذا ظهر في المأجور عيب يتحقق معه الضمان ، جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب إصــلاح العـيب أو أن يقــوم هو بإصلاحه على نفقة المؤجر إذا كان هذا الإصلاح لا يرهقه ، وذلك دون إخلال بحق المستأجر في طلب فسخ الإيجار أو إنقاص الأجرة مع التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 526 )
يقع باطلا كل شرط بالإعفاء أو الحد من ضمان التعرض أو العيب ، إذا كان المؤجر قد تعمد إخفاء سبب الضمان .
2 - التـزامــات المستأجــر :
مـــادة ( 527 )
يلتـزم المستأجر بأن يستعمل المأجور على النحو المتفق عليه ، فإن لم يكن هناك اتفاق التـزم أن يستعمله بحسب ما أعد له مع مراعاة ما يقتضيه العرف .
مـــادة ( 528 )
لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يحدث بالمأجور تغييرا بدون إذن المؤجر ، إلا إذا كان التغيير لا ينشأ عنه ضرر للمؤجر .
فإذا أحدث المستأجر تغييرا في المأجور مجاوزا حدود الالتـزام الوارد في الفقرة السابقة ، جاز إلزامه بإعادة المأجور إلى الحالة التي كان عليها وبالتعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 529 )
أ ) يجوز للمستأجر أن يضع بالمأجور أجهزة لتكييف الهواء ولتوصيل المياه والنور الكهربائي والغاز والهاتف والتلفزيـون والراديو وما إلى ذلك ما دامت الطريقة التي توضع بها متفقة مع الأصول السليمة . وذلك ما لم يثبت المؤجر أن وضع هذه الأجهزة يترتب عليه إضرار بالمأجور أو إنقاص لقيمته .
ب ) فإذا كان تدخل المؤجر لازما لإجراء شيء من ذلك ، كان للمستأجر أن يقتضيه منه على أن يتحمل بما ينفقه المؤجر .
مـــادة ( 530 )
أ ) يجب على المستأجر أن يبذل من العناية في استعمال المأجور وفي المحافظة عليه ما يبذلـه الشخص المعتاد .
ب ) وهو مسئول عما يصيب المأجور أثناء انتفاعه به من تلف أو هلاك ناشئ عن استعماله استعمالا غير مألوف .
مـــادة ( 531 )
المستأجر مسئول عن حريق المأجور إلا إذا أثبت أن الحريق لسبب لا يد له فيه .
فــإذا تعــدد المستأجرون لعقار واحد ، كان كل منهم مسئولا عن الحريق بنسبة الجزء الذي يشغله . ويتناول ذلك المؤجر إن كان مقيما بالعقار هذا ما لم يثبت أن النار إبتدأ نشوبها في الجزء الذي يشغله أحد المستأجرين فيكون وحده مسئولا عن الحريق .
مـــادة ( 532 )
يجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إخطار المؤجر بكل أمر يستوجب تدخله ، كأن يحتاج المأجور إلــى إصلاح عاجل أو ينكشف به عيب أو يقع عليه غصب أو يحصل التعرض له فيه أو يحدث به ضرر . 
مـــادة ( 533 )
الإصلاحات البسيطة التي يقتضيها استعمال المأجور استعمالا مألوفا ، تكون على عاتق المستأجر .
مـــادة ( 534 )
أ ) يجب على المستأجر الوفاء بالأجرة في المواعيد المتفق عليها ، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق ، وجب الوفاء بها في المواعيد التي يعينها العرف .
ب ) ويكون الوفاء بالأجرة فــي موطن المستأجر ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 535 )
الوفاء بالأجرة عن وحــدة زمنية معينة ، يعتبر قرينة على الوفاء بالأجرة عن المدة السابقة ، ما لم يثبت العكس .
مـــادة ( 536 )
أ ) يكون للمؤجر ضمانا لكل حق يثبت لـه بمقتضى عقد الإيجار أن يحبس جميع المنقولات القابلة للحجز الموجودة في المأجور ، ما دامت مثقلة بامتياز للمؤجــر ، ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمستأجر ، وللمؤجر الحق في أن يمانع في نقلها ، فإذا نقلت رغم معارضته أو بغير علمه ، كان له الحق في استردادها من الحائز لها ولو كان حسن النية ، مع عدم الإخلال بما يكون لهذا الحائز من حقوق .
ب ) وليس للمؤجر أن يستعمل حقه في الحبس أو في الاسترداد إذا كان نقل هــذه الأشياء أمرا اقتضته حرفة المستأجر ، أو المألوف في شئون الحياة ، أو كانت المنقولات التي تركت في المأجور أو التي تم استردادها تفي بضمان الأجرة وفاء تاما .
مـــادة ( 537 )
يلتـزم المستأجر برد المأجور وملحقاته عند انتهاء الإيجار . فإذا أبقاه تحت يده ودون وجه حق كان ملزما أن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضا يراعى في تقديره القيمة الإيجارية للمأجور وما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر .
مـــادة ( 538 )
أ ) على المستأجر أن يرد المأجور بالحالة التي تسلمه عليها ، إلا ما يكون قد أصابه من هلاك أو تلف بسبب لا يد له فيه .
ب ) فإذا كان تسليم المأجور قد تم دون بيان لحالته افترض - حتى يقوم الدليل على العكس - أن المستأجر قد تسلمه في حالة حسنة .
مـــادة ( 539 )
مصروفات رد المأجور تكون على المستأجر ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 540 )
أ ) إذا أحدث المستأجر في المأجور بناء أو غراسا أو أية تحسينات أخرى تزيد في قيمته ، كان له عند انقضاء الإيجار أن يتركها أو أن يزيلها على نفقته إذا لم يكن في ذلك إضرارا بالمأجور .
ب ) فإن لم يزل المستأجر هذه الزيادات ، كان للمؤجر أن يطالبه بإزالتها ، أو أن يستبقيها بقيمتها مستحقة الإزالة ، دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض عمــا تسببه الإزالة من ضرر إذا كانت الزيادات قد أحدثت بغير إذن منه .
ج ) وكل ذلك ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره .
( ثالثا ) التـنازل عن الإيجار والتأجير من الباطن :
مـــادة ( 541 )
لا يجــوز للمستأجـــر التنازل عن الإيجار أو الإيجار من الباطن عن كل ما استأجره أو بعضه وذلك ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغيره .
مـــادة ( 542 )
إذا كان الإيجار خاصا بعقار أنشئ به مصنع أو متجر واقتضت الضرورة أن يبيع المستأجر هذا المصنع أو المتجر ، جاز للمحكمة أن تقضي بإبقاء الإيجـــار إذا قدم المشتري ضماناً كافياً ولم يلحق المؤجر من ذلك ضرر محقق .
مـــادة ( 543 )
في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار ، يحل المتنازل له محل المستأجر الأصلي في جميع حقوقه والتـزاماته الناشئة عن عقد الإيجار .
مـــادة ( 544 )
أ ) في حالة الإيجار من الباطن تبقى العلاقة بين المستأجر الأصلي وبين المؤجر خاضعة لأحكام العقد المبرم بينهما . أما العلاقة بين المستأجر الأصلـــي وبـــين المستأجر منه فتسري عليها أحكام عقد الإيجار من الباطن .
ب ) ومع ذلك يكون المستأجـــر مـــن الباطن ملزما بأن يؤدي للمؤجر مباشرة ما يكون ثابتا في ذمته للمستأجر الأصلي وقت أن ينذره المؤجر بذلك بكتاب مسجل ، ولا يجوز لـه أن يتمســك قبلــه بما يكون قد عجله من الأجرة للمستأجر الأصلي ، ما لم يكن ذلك قد تم قبل الإنذار ، وفقا لاتفاق ثابت التاريخ تم وقت الإيجار من الباطن .
مـــادة ( 545 )
تبرأ ذمة المستأجر الأصلي قبل المؤجر ، سواء فيما يتعلق بضمان المتنازل لــه في حالة التنازل عن الإيجار أو فيما يتعلق بما يفرضه عقد الإيجار الأصلي من التـزامات في حالة الإيجار من الباطن ، إذا صدر من المؤجـــر قبــول صريح أو ضمني بالتنازل عن الإيجار أو بالإيجار من الباطن . ويعتبر قبولا ضمنيا قبض المؤجر الأجرة مباشرة من المتنازل له أو من المستأجر من الباطن دون إبداء أي تحفظ في شأن حقوقه قبل المستأجر الأصلي .
( رابعــا ) انتهــاء الإيجـار :
مـــادة ( 546 )
ينتهي الإيجار بانقضاء المدة المحددة له في العقد دون حاجة إلى تنبيه بالإخلاء ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على امتداد الإيجار لمدة أخرى محددة أو غير محددة عند عدم التنبيه بالإخلاء في ميعاد معين .
مـــادة ( 547 )
أ ) إذا انتهى عقد الإيجار وبقى المستأجر منتفعا بالمأجور بعلم المؤجر ودون اعــتراض منه ، اعتبر الإيجار قد تجدد بشروطه الأولى ولكن لمدة غير محــــددة ، وتســـري على الإيجار إذا تجدد على هذا الوجه أحكام المـــادة (511) .
ب ) وتـنتقل إلى الإيجار الجديد التأمينات العينية التي كان المستأجر قد قدمها ضمانا للإيجار القديم مع مراعاة قواعد تسجيل الحقوق ، أما التأمينات المقدمة من الغير فلا تنتــقل إلـــى الإيجار الجديد إلا إذا رضي مقدمها بذلك .
مـــادة ( 548 )
أ ) إذا نبه أحد الطرفين على الآخر بالإخلاء بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بلا مظروف واستمر المستأجر مع ذلك منتفعا بالمأجور ، فلا يعتبر الإيجار قد تجدد ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
ب ) أما إذا أخطر المؤجر المستأجر بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بلا مظــروف بعدم تجديد الإيجار إلا بأجرة محددة أو بشروط معينة أخرى ، فسكت المستأجر فإن سكوتــه يعتبر تجديدا للإيجار بالأجرة أو بالشروط التي أخطره بها المؤجر .
مـــادة ( 549 )
أ ) إذا انتقلت ملكية المأجور إلى خلف خاص ، فلا يكون الإيجار نافذا في حقه بغير رضاه ما لم يثبت أنه كان يعلم به أو كان له تاريخ ثابت سابق على السبب الذي ترتب عليه انتقال الملكية إليه .
ب ) ومــع ذلك يجوز لمن انتقلت إليه الملكية أن يتمسك بعقد الإيجار ولو كان هذا العقد غير نافذ في حقه .
مـــادة ( 550 )
لا يجوز لمن انـتقلت إليـــه ملكيـــة المأجـــور ، ولم يكن الإيجار نافذا في حقــه أن يجبر المستأجـــر علـــى رد المأجور إلا بعد التنبيه عليه بذلك وفقا للمادة (511) .
فإذا نبه على المستأجر بالإخلاء بكتاب مسجل قبل انقضاء الإيجار فإن المؤجـــر يلتـزم بأن يدفع للمستأجر تعويضـــا ما لـــم يتفـــق على غير ذلك . ولا يجبر المستأجر على الإخلاء إلا بعد أن يتقاضى التعويض من المؤجر أو ممن انتقلت إليه الملكية نيابة عن المؤجر أو بعد أن يحصل على تأمين كاف للوفاء بهذا التعويض .
مـــادة ( 551 )
أ ) إذا نفذ الإيجار ، في حق من انتقلت إليه الملكية ، فإنه يحل محل المؤجر في جميع ما يرتبه عقد الإيجار من حقوق والتـزامات .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يتمسك بما دفعه أو عجله من الأجرة في مواجهة من انتقلت إليه الملكية ، إذا أثبت أن المستأجر كان وقت الدفع يعلم بانتقال الملكية أو كان من المفروض حتما أن يعلم بذلك ، فـــإذا عجـــز من انتقلـــت إليـــه الملكيــة عــن الإثبــات فلا يكون له إلا بالرجوع على المؤجر .
مـــادة ( 552 )
إذا كان الإيجار معين المدة جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يطلب إنهاء العقد قبل انقضاء مدته إذا حدثت ظروف غير متوقعة من شأنها أن تجعل تـنفيذ الإيجار من بدايته أو أثناء سريانه مرهقا على أن يراعي من يطلب إنهاء العقد التنبيه بالإخلاء المنصوص عليه بالمـــادة (511) وعلى أن يعوض الطرف الآخر تعويضا عادلا .
فإذا كان المؤجر هو الذي يطلب إنهاء العقد فلا يجبر المستأجر على رد المأجور حتى يحصل على التعويض أو على تأمين كاف .
مـــادة ( 553 )
لا ينتهي الإيجار بموت المؤجر ولا بموت المستأجر .
ومع ذلك إذا مات المستأجر جاز لورثته أن يطلبوا إنهاء العقد إذا أثبتوا أنه بسبب موت مورثهم أصبحت أعباء العقد أثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم ، أو أصبح الإيجار مجاوزا حدود حاجتهم ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يراعى ميعاد التنبيه بالإخلاء المبين بالمـــادة (511) ، وأن يكون طلب إنهاء العقد في مدة سنة على الأكثر من وقت موت المستأجر .
مـــادة ( 554 )
إذا لــم يعقــد الإيجــار إلا بسبب حرفة المستأجر أو لاعتبارات أخرى تتعلق بشخصه ثم مات ، جاز لورثته أو للمؤجر أن يطلبوا إنهاء الإيجار مع مراعاة ميعاد التنبيه بالإخلاء المنصوص عليه في المـــادة (511) .
مـــادة ( 555 )
إذا عقد الإيجار ليزاول المستأجر في المأجور حرفة معينة ، ثم زاول المستأجر في المأجور حرفة أخرى غير المتفق عليها في العقد ، جاز للمؤجر إنهـــاء الإيجار مع مراعاة ميعـــاد التنبيه بالإخلاء المنصوص عليه في المـــادة (511) .
مـــادة ( 556 )
إذا إقـتضى عمل المستأجر أن يغير محل إقامته ، جاز لـه أن يطلب إنهاء إيجــار مسكنه مع مراعاة ميعاد التــنبيه بالإخــلاء المنصوص عليه في المـــادة (511) ويقع باطلا كل اتفاق على غير ذلك .
الفـرع الثانــي - بعــض أنــواع الإيجــار
( أولا ) إيجــار الأراضـي الزراعيـة :
مـــادة ( 557 )
تسري أحكام الإيجار على إيجار الأراضي الزراعية مع مراعاة أحكام المواد التالية ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يخالفها .
مـــادة ( 558 )
أ ) إيجار الأراضي الزراعية لا يشمل المواشــي والأدوات الموجـــودة فيها إلا بنص في العقد .
ب ) إذا تسلم المستأجر للأرض الزراعية ، مواشي وأدوات زراعية مملوكة للمؤجر ، وجب عليه أن يرعاها ويتعهدها بالصيانة بحسب المألوف في استغلالها .
مـــادة ( 559 )
يتم استغلال الأرض المؤجرة على النحو المتفق عليه ، فإذا لم يكن هناك اتفاق كان على المستأجر أن يستغلها وفقا لطبيعتها وما يجري به العرف الزراعي وأن يعمل بوجه خاص على أن تبقى صالحة للإنتاج .
مـــادة ( 560 )
أ ) على المستأجر أن يقوم بإجراء الإصلاحات التي يقتضيها الاستغلال المألوف للأرض المؤجرة ، ويلتـزم بوجه خاص بأعمال الصيانة المعتادة للآبار ومجاري المياه والمباني المعدة للسكنى أو للاســتغلال . 
ب ) أما إجراء الاصلاحات التي توقف عليها استيفاء المنفعة المقصودة فيلزم بها المؤجر .
ج ) وكل هذا ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو العرف بغيره . 
مـــادة ( 561 )
إذا انقضت مدة الإيجار قبل أن يدرك الزرع أوان حصاده بسبب لا يد للمستأجر فيه ، ترك بأجر المثل حتى يتم إدراكه وحصاده .
مـــادة ( 562 )
لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يأتي عملا من شأنه أن ينقص أو يؤخر انتفاع من يخلفه ، ويجب عليه بوجــه خــاص قبل إخلاء الأرض أن يسمح لهذا الخلف بتهيئة الأرض وبذرها إذا لم يصبه ضرر من ذلك .
( ثانيــا) إيجـــار الوقــف :
مـــادة ( 563 )
أ ) للناظر على الوقف ولاية إيجاره .
ب ) فلا يملكها الموقوف عليه ولو انحصر فيه الاستحقاق ، إلا إذا كان متوليا من قبل الواقف أو مأذونا ممن لـه ولاية الإيجار سواء أكان الناظر أو مجلس الأوقاف المختص .
مـــادة ( 564 )
ولاية قبض الأجرة للناظر لا للموقوف عليه ، إلا إذا أذن لـه الناظر في قبضها .
مـــادة ( 565 )
لا يجوز للناظر أن يستأجر مال الوقف ولا أن يؤجره لزوجه أو لأحد أصوله أو فروعه .
مـــادة ( 566 )
أ ) لا تصح إجارة الوقف بالغبن الفاحش إلا إذا كان المؤجر هو المستحق الوحيد الذي له ولاية التصرف في الوقف ، فتجوز إجارته بالغبن الفاحش في حق نفسه لا في حق من يليه من المستحقين .
ب ) وإذا أجر الناظر الوقف بالغبن الفاحش وجب على المستأجر تكملة الأجرة إلى المثل ، وإلا فسخ العقد .
مـــادة ( 567 )
في إجارة الوقف تكون العبرة في تقدير أجر المثل بالوقت الذي أبرم فيه عقد الإيجار ، ولا يعتد بالتغيير الحاصل بعد ذلك .
مـــادة ( 568 )
أ ) إذا عين الواقف مدة الإجارة اتبع شرطه وليس للناظر مخالفته إلا إذا كان مأذونا بالتأجير بما هو أنفع للوقف .
ب ) فإذا لم يوجد من يرغب في استئجار الوقف المدة التي عينها الواقف أو كانت الإجارة لأكثر من تلك المدة أنفع للوقــف ، جاز للناظر ، بعد استئذان مجلس الأوقاف المختص ، أن يؤجره لمدة أطول .
مـــادة ( 569 )
أ ) لا يجوز للناظر - بغير إذن مجلس الأوقاف المختص - أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين ، ولو كان ذلك بعقود مترادفة ، فإذا عقد الإيجار لمدة أطول انقصت المدة إلى ثلاث سنين .
ب ) ومع ذلك ، إذا كان الناظر هو الواقف أو المستحق الوحيد ، جاز - بغير إذن مجلس الأوقاف المختص - أن يؤجر الوقف مدة تزيد على ثلاث سنين ، وهذا دون إخلال بحق الناظر الذي يخلفه في طلب إنقاص المدة إلى ثلاث سنين .
مـــادة ( 570 )
لا تـنتهي إجارة الوقف بموت الناظر ولا بعزله .
مـــادة ( 571 )
تسري أحكام عقد الإيجار على إجــارة الوقـف في كل ما لا يتعارض مع النصوص السابقة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 572 )
العارية عقد يلتـزم به المعير أن يسلم المستعير شيئا غير قابل للإستهلاك ليستعمله بلا عـوض لمـــدة معينة أو في غرض معين على أن يرده بعد الاستعمال .
( أولا ) آثــار العاريـــة :
1 - التـزامـــات المعيـــر :
مـــادة ( 573 )
يلتـزم المعير أن يسلم المستعير الشيء المعار بحالة صالحة للاستعمال وأن يتركه للمستعير طول مدة العارية.
مـــادة ( 574 )
إذا أنفق المستعير مصروفات ضرورية لحفظ الشيء المعار من الهلاك ، التـزم المعير أن يرد إليه ما أنفقه .
أما المصروفات النافعة فيتبع في شأنها الأحكام الخاصة بالمصروفات التي ينفقها من يحوز الشيء وهو سيئ النية .
مـــادة ( 575 )
أ ) لا يضمن المعير استحقاق الشيء المعار ، إلا إذا تعمد إخفاء سبب الاستحقاق أو كان هناك اتفاق على الضمان .
ب ) ولا يضمن براءة الشيء المعار من العيب إلا إذا تعمد إخفاءه أو إذا ضمن سلامة الشيء المعار منه ، فيلزمه تعويض المستعير عما يسببه العيب من أضرار .
2 - التـزامــات المستعـــير :
مـــادة ( 576 )
أ ) إذا قيدت العارية بزمان أو مكان أو بنوع الاستعمال ، فليس للمستعير أن يستعمل الشيء المعار في غير الزمان والمكان المعينين أو أن يخالف الاستعمال المأذون به إلى ما يتجاوزه ضررا .
ب ) أما إذا كانت العارية غير مقيدة بأي قيد ، جاز للمستعير أن يستعمل الشيء المعار في أي زمان ومكان ، وبأي استعمال أراد ، بشرط أن يكون الاستعمال وفقا لما تقبله طبيعة الشيء أو يعينه العرف .
ج ) وفي الحالين ، لا يكون المستعير مسئولا عما يلحق الشيء المعار من تغيير أو تلف أو نقصان ، بسبب الاستعمال الذي تخوله الإعارة .
مـــادة ( 577 )
لا يجوز للمستعير أن يؤجر الشيء المعار أو يعيره إلا بإذن من المعير .
مـــادة ( 578 )
نفقات استعمال الشيء المعار وصيانته المعتادة ، وكذلك مصروفات تسليمه ورده تكون على المستعير .
ولـه أن ينزع من الشيء المعار كل ما يكون قد أضافه إليه ، على أن يعيد الشيء إلى حالته الأصلية .
مـــادة ( 579 )
على المستعير أن يبذل في المحافظة على الشيء المعار العناية التي يبذلها في المحافظة على ماله ، دون أن ينزل في ذلك عن عناية الشخص المعتاد .
وفي كل حال ، يكون ضامنا لهلاك الشيء إذا نشأ الهلاك عن حادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة وكان في وسعه أن يتحاشاه باستعمال شيء من ملكه الخاص ، أو كان بين أن ينقذ شيئا مملوكا له أو الشيء المعار فاختار أن ينقذ ما يملكه .
مـــادة ( 580 )
متى انتهت العارية وجب على المستعير أن يرد الشيء المعار الذي تسلمه بالحالـة التــي يكون عليها . وذلك دون إخلال بمسئوليته عن الهلاك أو التلف .
ويجب رد الشيء المعار فـــي المكان الذي يكون المستعير قد تسلمــه فيــه ، ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .
( ثانيــا ) انتهـاء العاريـة :
مـــادة ( 581 )
أ ) تـنتهي العارية بانقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه ، فإذا لم يعين لها أجل انتهت باستعمال الشيء فيما أعير من أجله .
ب ) فإذا لم يكن هناك سبيل لتعيين مدة العارية ، جاز للمعير أن يطلب إنهاءها في أي وقت .
ج ) وفي كل حال يجوز للمستعير أن يرد الشيء المعار قبل انتهاء العارية ، غير أنه إذا كان هذا الرد يضر المعير فلا يرغم على قبوله .
مـــادة ( 582 )
يجوز للمعير أن يطلب في أي وقت إنهاء العارية إذا عرضت له حاجة عاجلة للشيء لم تكن متوقعة ، أو إذا أساء المستعير استعمال الشيء المعار ، أو قصّر في الاحتياط الواجب للمحافظة عليه .
مـــادة ( 583 )
تـنتهي العارية بموت المستعير ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفـــرع الأول - القواعــد العامـــة للمقــاولات
مـــادة ( 584 )
المقاولة عقد يلتـزم بمقتضاه أحد الطرفين أن يؤدي عملا للطرف الآخر مقابل عوض ، دون أن يكون تابعا له أو نائبا عنه .
( أولا ) تقديـم مـواد العمـل :
مـــادة ( 585 )
أ ) يجوز أن يقتصر التـزام المقاول على تـنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه ، على أن يقدم صاحب العمل المواد اللازمة لذلك .
ب ) كما يجوز أن يلتـزم المقاول بتقديم المواد كلها أو بعضها إلى جانب التـزامه بالعمل .
مـــادة ( 586 )
أ ) إذا التـزم المقاول بتقديم مواد العمل كلها أو بعضها وجب أن تكون هذه المواد مطابقة للمواصفات المتفق عليها ، فإذا لم تبين هذه المواصفات في العقد ، وجب أن تكون المواد وافية بالغرض المقصود .
ب ) ويضمن المقاول ما في هذه المواد من عيوب يتعذر كشفها عند تسليـــم العمـــل ، وذلك وفقا لأحكام ضمان العيب في الشيء المبيع .
مـــادة ( 587 )
أ ) إذا كانت مواد العمل مقدمة من صاحب العمل ، التـزم المقاول أن يبذل في المحافظة عليها عناية الشخص المعتاد ، وأن يراعي الأصول الفنية في استخدامهــــا ، وأن يــــؤدي حسابا عنها لصاحب العمل ويرد إليه ما بقى منها .
ب ) فإذا صارت المواد أو بعضها غير صالحة للاستعمال بسبب إهمـال المقـاول أو قصور كفايته الفنيـة ، التـزم برد قيمتها إلى صاحب العمل مع التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 588 )
أ ) إذا حدثت أو ظهرت أثناء تـنفيذ العمل ، عيوب في المواد التي قدمها صاحب العمل ، أو قامت عوامل أخرى من شأنها أن تعوق تـنفيذ العمل فـــي أحوال ملائمة ، وجب على المقاول أن يُخطر فورا صاحب العمل بذلك .
ب ) فــإذا أهمل في الإخطار ، كان مسئولا عن كل ما يترتب على إهماله من نتائج .
( ثانيا ) التـزامات المقاول :
مـــادة ( 589 )
أ ) علــى المقــاول أن ينجز العمل طبقا للشروط الواردة في عقد المقاولة وفي المدة المتفق عليها . فإذا لم تكن هناك شروط أو لم يتفق على مدة ، التـزم بإنجازه وفقــا للأصول المتعــارف عليها ، وفي المدة المعقولة التي تقتضيها طبيعة العمل ، مع مراعاة عرف الحرفة .
ب ) وعليه أن يأتي على نفقته بما يحتاج إليه في إنجاز العمل من عمالة وأدوات ومهمات ، ما لم يقض الاتفاق أو عرف الحرفة بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 590 )
أ ) إذا تبين أثناء سير العمل أن المقاول يقوم بتـنفيذه على وجه معيب أو مخالف للعقد ، جاز لصاحب العمل أن ينذره بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بــدون مظروف بأن يصحح من طريقة التـنفيذ خلال أجل معقــول يحدده له ، فإذا انقضى الأجل دون أن يرجع المقاول إلى طريقة التـنفيذ الصحيحة أو المتفق عليها ، جاز لصاحب العمل أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو الإذن له بأن يعهد إلى مقاول آخر بإنجاز العمل على نفقة المقاول الأول ، متى كانت طبيعة العمل تسمح بذلك .
ب ) ويجوز طلب فسخ العقد دون حاجة إلى إنذار أو تحديد أجل ، إذا كان إصلاح العيب أو المخالفة مستحيلا .
ج ) وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للقاضي رفض طلب الفسخ إذا كان العيب في طريقة التـنفيذ أو في مخالفة العقد، ليس من شأنه أن يقلل إلى حد كبير من قيمة العمل أو من صلاحيته للاستعمال المقصود ، مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 591 )
إذا تأخر المقاول في البدء في تـنفيذ العمل أو في إنجازه تأخرا لا يرجى معه مطلقا أن يتمكن من القيام به كما ينبغي في المدة المتفق عليها ، أو اتخذ مسلكا ينم عن نيته في عدم تـنفيذ التـزامه ، أو أتى فعلا من شأنه أن يجعل تـنفيذ هذا الالتـزام مستحيــلا ، جــاز لصاحب العمل أن يطلب فسخ العقد دون انتظار لحلول أجل التسليم .
مـــادة ( 592 )
إذا هلك الشيء أو تلف بسبب حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة قبل تسليمه لصاحب العمل ، فليس للمقاول أن يطالـــب بالمقابل المتفق عليه ولا برد نفقاته ، ما لم يكن صاحب العمل ، وقت الهلاك أو التلف مخلا بالتـزامه بتسلم العمل .
مـــادة ( 593 )
أ ) إذا كانت المواد مقدمة من صاحب العمل ، وهلك الشيء أو تلف قبل تسليمه لـه بسبب حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة ، فلا يكون لـه أن يطالب المقاول بقيمتها ما لم يكن المقاول وقت الهلاك أو التلف مخلا بالتـزامه بتسليم العمل ، ولم يثبت أن الشيء كان ليتلف لو أنه قام بالتسليم من غير إخلال بالتـزامه .
ب ) وتعتبر مواد العمل مقدمة من صاحب العمل إذا كان قد أدى للمقاول قيمتها أو عجل له مبلغا تحت الحساب يشمل هذه القيمة .
( ثالثا ) التـزامات صاحب العمل :
مـــادة ( 594 )
أ ) إذا كان تـنفيذ العمل يقتضي من صاحب العمل أن يقوم بأداء معين ولم يقم به في الوقت المناسب ، جاز للمقاول أن يكلفه بأدائه خلال أجل معقول يحدده .
ب ) فإذا انقضــى الأجــل دون أن يقوم صاحب العمل بالتـزامه ، جاز للمقاول أن يطلب فسخ العقد ، دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 595 )
متى أتم المقاول العمل ووضعه تحت تصرف صاحب العمل ، وجب على هذا أن يبادر إلى تسلمه في أقرب وقت ممكن بحسب الجاري في المعاملات ، فإذا امتنع دون سبب مشروع عن التسلم رغم دعوته إلى ذلك بإنذار رسمي ، اعتبر أن العمل قد سلم إليه .
مـــادة ( 596 )
أ ) يجوز لصاحب العمل أن يمتنع عن التسلم إذا بلغ ما في العمل من عيب أو مخالفة للشروط المتفق عليها حدا يجعله لا يفي معه بالغرض المقصود وذلك مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه المـــادة (614) .
ب ) فإذا لم يبلغ العيب أو المخالفة هذا الحد من الجسامة ، فإنه لا يكون لصاحــب العمل إلا أن يطلب إنقاص المقابل بما يتناسب مع أهمية العيب ، أو إلزام المقاول بالإصلاح في أجل معقول يحدده ، إذا كان هذا الإصلاح ممكنا ولا يتكلف نفقات باهظة .
ج ) وفـي جميع الأحوال يجوز للمقاول أن يقــوم بالإصــلاح فــي مــدة معقولـة ، إذا كان هذا ممكنـــا ولا يسبب لصاحــب العمل أضرارا ذات قيمة .
مـــادة ( 597 )
ليس لصاحب العمل أن يتمسك بالحقوق التي تقررها المـــادة السابقة ، إذا كان هو المتسبب في إحداث العيب ، سواء أكان ذلك بإصدار أوامر تخالف رأي المقاول ، أم كان بأية طريقة أخرى .
مـــادة ( 598 )
أ ) إذا تــم تسلم العمل ، ارتفعت مسئولية المقاول عمــا يكون ظاهرا فيه من عيـب أو مخالفة لشـروط العقد ، وذلك مع مراعاة حكم المـــادة (615) .
ب ) فإذا كانت العيوب أو المخالفة خفية ، ثم تبينها صاحب العمل بعد التسلم وجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطار المقاول ، وإلا اعتبر أنه قد قبل العمل .
فإذا تم إخطار المقاول سرت أحكام المـــادة (596) . 
مـــادة ( 599 )
يستحق المقاول المقابل عند تسلم العمل ، إلا إذا قضى الاتفاق أو العرف بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 600 )
أ ) إذا كـان العمل مكونا من عدة أجزاء ، أو كان المقابل محددا على أساس الوحدة ، جاز للمقاول أن يستوفي من المقابل بقدر ما أنجزه من العمل بعد معاينته وقبولـه ، على أن يكون ما تم إنجازه جزءا متميزا أو قسما ذا أهمية كافية بالنسبة إلى العمل في جملته ، وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه .
ب ) ويفترض فيما دفع المقابل من أجله أنه قد تمت معاينته وقبولـه ، ما لم يثبت أن الدفع كان تحت الحساب أو كان العرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 601 )
إذا لم يحدد المقابل سلفا ، وجب الرجوع في تحديده إلى قيمة العمل ونفقات المقاول .
مـــادة ( 602 )
لا يكون لارتفاع تكاليف العمل وانخفاضها أثر في مدى الالتـزامات التي يرتبها العقد ، وذلك دون إخلال بأحكام المـــادة (130) . 
( رابعا ) التنازل عن المقاولة والمقاولة من الباطن :
مـــادة ( 603 )
أ ) لا يجوز لأي من المتعاقدين التنازل عن المقاولة إلا بموافقة الآخر ، وذلك ما لم يوجد في العقد شرط يقضي بخلافه .
ب ) فإذا تم التنازل حل المتنازل له محل المتنازل في حقوقه والتـزاماته .
ج ) ولا يسري التنازل في مواجهة الغير إلا إذا أُعلن للمتعاقد الآخر بوجه رسمي أو كانت موافقته على التنازل ثابتة التاريخ .
مـــادة ( 604 )
أ ) يجوز للمقاول أن يَكلَ تـنفيذ العمل في جملته أو في جزء منه إلى مقاول من الباطن ، إذا لم يمنعه من ذلك شرط في العقد أو كان من شأن طبيعة العمل أن تكون شخصية المقاول محل اعتبار .
ب ) ولا تؤثــر المقاولة من الباطن في التـزامات المقاول الأصلي قبل صاحب العمل ، كما يسأل قبله عن أعمال المقاولة من الباطن .
مـــادة ( 605 )
أ ) للمقاول من الباطن والعمال الذين يشتغلون لحساب المقاول الأصلي في تـنفيذ العمل ، أن يطالبوا صاحب العمل مباشرة بما يستحق لهم قبل المقاول الأصلي فــي حدود القدر الذي يكون لهذا الأخير على صاحب العمل وقت رفع الدعوى .
ب ) ولعمال المقاول من الباطن أيضا دعوى مباشرة قبل كل من المقاول الأصلي وصاحب العمل في حدود المستحق عليه .
مـــادة ( 606 )
للمقاول من الباطن والعمال المذكورين في المـــادة السابقة أن يستوفوا حقوقهم بالإمتياز على المبالغ المستحقة للمقاول الأصلي أو للمقاول من الباطن ، ويستوفون حقوقهم عند تزاحمهم بنسبة دين كل منهم .
( خامسـا ) انتهــاء المقاولـة :
مـــادة ( 607 )
إذا كان من مقتضى المقاولة أن يقوم المقاول بصيانة شيء معين أو أن يؤدي غير ذلك من الأعمال المتجددة خلال مدة محددة ، انتهت المقاولة بانقضاء هذه المدة .
مـــادة ( 608 )
تـنتهي المقاولة باستحالة تـنفيذ العمل المعقود عليه لسبب لا يد لأحد الطرفين فيه . وعندئذ يكون للمقاول الحق في مطالبة صاحب العمل بما أنفقه وبما يستحقه من أجر وذلك في حدود ما عاد من منفعة على صاحب العمل .
مـــادة ( 609 )
أ ) تـنتهي المقاولة بموت المقاول ، إذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية أو إمكاناته محل اعتبار في التعاقد .
ب ) فإن لم تكن مؤهلات المقاول الشخصية أو إمكاناته محل اعتبار في العقد وتوفي فلا ينتهي العقد من تلقاء نفسه ، ولكن يجوز لصاحب العمل إنهاؤه إذا لم تتوافر في ورثة المقاول الضمانات الكافية لحسن تـنفيذ العمل .
مـــادة ( 610 )
أ ) إذا انتهــت المقاولــة بموت المقاول ، استحق ورثته من المقابل بنسبة الأعمال التي تم تـنفيذها ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقهم في قيمة ما تخلف في موقع العمل عند موت المقاول من مواد ، إذا كانت صالحة لاستعمالها في إتمام العمل .
ب ) ولصاحب العمل أن يطالب بتسليم المواد الأخرى التي تم إعدادها والرسوم التي بدئ في تـنفيذها ، على أن يدفع عنها مقابلا عادلا .
ج ) وتسري هذه الأحكام أيضا إذا بدأ المقاول في تـنفيذ العمل ثم أصبح عاجزا عن إتمامه لسبب لا دخل لإرادته فيه .
مـــادة ( 611 )
أ ) لصاحب العمل أن ينهي المقاولة ويوقف تـنفيذ العمل في أي وقت قبل إتمامــه ، علـــى أن يعـــوض المقاول عن جميع ما أنفقه من مصروفات وما أنجزه من أعمال ، وما كان يستطيع أن يكسبه لو أنه أتم العمل .
ب ) على أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تخفض التعويض المستحق عما فات المقاول من كسب إذا كانت الظروف تجعل هذا التخفيض عادلا .
الفرع الثاني - الأحكام الخاصة بمقاولات 
المبانــي والإنشـــاءات 
مـــادة ( 612 )
أ ) إذا أبرمت المقاولة على أساس مقايسة تقديرية ، وتبين أثناء التـنفيذ ضرورة تجاوز هذه المقايسة مجاوزة جسيمة ، وجب على المقاول أن يبادر بإخطار صاحــب العمل بذلك مبينا مقدار ما تستتبعــه هــذه المــجاوزة مـــن زيادة في المقابل ، وإلا سقط حقه في طلب هذه الزيادة .
ب ) ويجوز لصاحب العمل ، في هذه الحالة أن يتحلل من المقاولة ويوقف التـنفيذ ، على أن يتم ذلك دون إبطاء، مع إيفاء المقاول قيمة ما أنجزه من الأعمال مقدرة وفقا لشروط العقد ، دون تعويضه عما كان يستطيع كسبه لو أنه أتم العمل .
مـــادة ( 613 )
إذا أبرمت المقاولة لقاء مقابل حدد إجمالا ، على أساس تصميم تم وضعه والاتفاق عليه مع صاحــب العمل ، فليس للمقاول أن يطالب بأية زيادة في المقابل ، بسبب تعديل أو إضافة في هذا التصميم ، إلا أن يكون ذلك راجعا إلى فعل صاحب العمل أو يكون مأذونا به منه .
مـــادة ( 614 )
إذا أقيم بناء أو إنشاء على أرض مملوكة لصاحب العمل وكانت تشوبه عيـــوب تبلــغ من الجسامة الحد المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى مـــن المـــادة (596) ويترتب على إزالته أضرار بالغة ، فلا يكون لصاحــب العمل إلا طلب إنقاص المقابل أو إلزام المقاول بالإصلاح طبقا للفقرة الثانية من المـــادة المذكورة ، وذلك دون إخلال بحقه في التعويض إن كان له مقتض .
مـــادة ( 615 )
أ ) يضمن المقاول والمهندس ما يحدث من تهدم أو خلل كلي أو جزئي فيما شيداه من مبان أو أقاماه من منشآت ثابتة ، وذلك خلال عشر سنوات من وقت إتمام البناء أو الإنشاء مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المواد التالية .
ب ) ومع ذلك إذا ثبت أن قصد المتعاقدين من المباني أو المنشآت أن تبقى لمدة أقـــل مـــن عشر سنوات فإن الضمان يكون للمدة التي قصد أن تبقى خلالها .
ج ) والضمان يشمل التهدّم ولو كان ناشئا عن عيب في الأرض ذاتها أو كان صاحـــب العمــــل قد أجاز إقامة المباني أو المنشآت المعيبة ، كما يشمل ما يظهر في المباني والمنشآت من عيوب يترتب عليها تهديد متانتها وسلامتها .
مـــادة ( 616 )
أ ) إذا اقتصــر عمل المهندس على وضع تصميم البناء أو الإنشاء أو جانب منه ، كان مسئولا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى التصميــم الذي وضعه دون العيوب التي ترجع إلى طريقة التـنفيذ .
ب ) فإذا عَهَدَ إليه صاحب العمل بالإشراف على التـنفيذ أو على جانب منه ، كان مسئولا أيضا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى طريقة التـنفيذ الذي عهد إليه بالإِشراف عليه .
مـــادة ( 617 )
أ ) لا يكون المقاول مسئولا إلا عن العيوب التي تقع في التـنفيذ دون العيوب التي تأتي من الخطأ في وضع التصميم ما لم تكن هذه العيوب ظاهرة .
ب ) ومع ذلك يكون المقاول مسئولا عن العيوب التي ترجع إلى التصميم إذا كان المهندس الذي قام بوضع التصميم تابعا له .
مـــادة ( 618 )
إذا كــان المهندس والمقاول مسئولين عما وقع من عيب في العمل ، كانا متضامنين في المسئولية .
مـــادة ( 619 )
لا تسمع دعاوى الضمان ضد المهندس أو المقاول بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات على حصول التهدم أو انكشاف العيب .
مـــادة ( 620 )
كل شـرط بإعفـــاء المهنــدس أو المقاول من الضمان أو بالحد منه يكون باطلا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 621 )
عقد العمل هو الذي يتعهد فيه أحد المتعاقدين بأن يعمل في خدمة المتعاقد الآخر وتحت إدارته أو إشرافه مقابل أجر يتعهد به المتعاقد الآخر . 
وتطبــق النصـــوص الواردة في هذا الفصل على عقود وعلاقات العمل التـــي لا ينطبق عليهـــا قانـــون العمل أو عند عدم وجود نص فيه وبالقدر الذي لا تتعارض مع نصوصه .
ومع ذلك لا تسري هذه النصوص على موظفي الدولة والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة .
( أولا ) أركـان عقـد العمـل :
مـــادة ( 622 )
لا يشترط في عقد العمل أي شكل خاص ، ما لم تنص القوانين واللوائح الإدارية على خلاف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 623 )
يجوز أن يبرم عقد العمل لخدمة معينة أو لمدة معينة ، كما يجوز أن يكون غير معين المدة .
فإذا كان عقد العمل لمدة حياة العامل أو صاحب العمل أو لأكثر من خمس سنوات ، جاز للعامل بعد انقضاء خمس سنوات أن ينهي العقد دون تعويض على أن يَنـْظر صاحب العمل إلى ستة أشهر .
مـــادة ( 624 )
إذا كان عقد العمل معين المدة انتهى من تلقاء نفسه بانقضاء مدته .
فإذا استمر طرفاه في تـنفيذ العقد بعد انقضاء مدته ، اعتبر ذلك منهما تجديدا للعقد لمدة غير معينة .
مـــادة ( 625 )
إذا أ ُبرم العقد لتـنفيذ عمل معين انتهى بانقضاء العمل المتفق عليه .
فإذا كان العمــل قابلا بطبيعته لأن يتجدد ، واستمر تـنفيذ العقد بعد انتهاء العمل المتفق عليه ، اعتبر العقد قد تجدد ضمنيا للمدة اللازمة للقيام بالعمل ذاته مرة أخرى .
مـــادة ( 626 )
يفترض في أداء الخدمة أن تكون بأجر ، إذا كان قوام هذه الخدمة عملا لم تجر العادة بالتبرع به أو عملا داخلا في مهنة من أدّاه .
مـــادة ( 627 )
إذا لــم ينــص العقــد على أجر ، قدر الأجر أخذا بالسعر المقدر لعمل من ذات النوع إن وجد ، وإلا قدر الأجر طبقا لعرف المهنة وعرف الجهة التي يؤدي فيهــا العمــل ، فــإذا لم يوجد عرف تولى القاضي تقدير الأجر وفقا لمقتضيات العدالة .
ويتبع ذلك أيضا في تحديد نوع الخدمة الواجب على العامل أداؤها وفي تحديد مداها .
( ثانيـا ) أحكـام عقـد العمـل :
1 - التـزامــات العامــل :
مـــادة ( 628 )
يجب على العامل :
أ ) أن يــؤدي العمل بنفسه وأن يبذل في تأديته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد .
ب ) أن يأتمــر بأوامر صاحب العمل الخاصة بتـنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه أو العمل الذي يدخـــل في وظيفة العامـــل ، إذا لـــم يكــن فــي هــذه الأوامر ما يخالف العقد أو القانون أو الآداب ، ولم يكن في إطاعتها ما يعرضه للخطر .
ج ) أن يحرص على حفظ الأشياء المسلمة إليه لتأدية عمله .
د ) أن يحتفظ بأسرار العمل حتى بعد انقضاء العقد .
مـــادة ( 629 )
إذا كان العمل الموكول إلى العامل يسمح له بمعرفة عملاء صاحب العمل أو بالإطلاع على سر أعماله ، كان للطرفين أن يتفقا على ألا يجوز للعامل بعد انتهــاء العقــد أن ينافس صاحب العمل ، ولا أن يشترك في أي مشروع يقوم بمنافسته .
غير أنه يشترط لصحة هذا الاتفاق أن يتوافر فيه ما يأتي :
أ ) أن يكون العامل بالغا رشده وقت إبرام العقد .
ب ) أن يكون القيد مقصورا من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل على القدر الضروري لحماية مصالح صاحب العمل المشروعة .
ولا يجوز أن يتمسك صاحب العمل بهذا الاتفاق إذا فسخ العقد أو رفض تجديده دون أن يقع من العامل ما يبرر ذلك ، كما لا يجوز له التمسك بهذا الاتفاق إذا وقع منه هو ما يبرر فسخ العامل للعقد .
مـــادة ( 630 )
إذا اتفق على شرط جزائي في حالة الإخلال بالإمتناع عن المنافسة وكان في الشرط مبالغة تجعله وسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء في العمل مدة أطول من المدة المتفق عليها ، كان هذا الشرط باطلا وينسحب بطلانه أيضا إلى شرط عدم المنافسة في جملته .
مـــادة ( 631 )
إذا وفق العامل إلى اختراع جديد أثناء خدمة صاحب العمل ، فلا يكون لهذا أي حق في ذلك الاختراع ولو كان العامل قد استنبطـــه بمناسبــة ما قــام به من أعمال في خدمة صاحب العمل .
على أن ما يستنبطه العامل من اختراعات أثناء عمله يكون من حق صاحب العمل ، إذا كانت طبيعة الأعمال التي تعهد بها العامل تقتضي منه إفراغ جهده في الإبتداع ، أو إذا كان صاحب العمل قد اشترط في العقد صراحة أن يكون له الحق فيما يهتدي إليه من المخترعات .
وإذا كان الاختراع ذا أهمية اقتصادية جدية ، جاز للعامل في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة أن يطالب بمقابل خاص يقدر وفقا لمقتضيات العدالة . ويراعى في تقدير هذا المقابل مقدار المعونة التي قدمها صاحب العمل وما استخدم في هذا السبيل من منشآته .
2 - التـزامـات صاحـب العمــل :
مـــادة ( 632 )
يلتـزم صاحب العمل بأن يدفع للعامل أجره في الزمان والمكان اللذين يحددهما العقد أو العرف مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة في ذلك .
مـــادة ( 633 )
إذا نص العقد على أن يكون للعامل بالإضافة إلى الأجر المتفق عليه أو بدلا منه حق في جزء من أرباح صاحب العمل ، أو في نسبة مئوية من جملة الإيراد أو من مقدار الإنتاج أو من قيمة ما يتحقق من وفر أو ما شاكل ذلك ، وجب على صاحب العمل أن يقدم إلى العامل بعد كل جرد بيانا بما يستحقه من ذلك .
ويجب على صاحب العمل بالإضافة إلى هذا أن يقدم إلى العامل أو إلى شخص موثوق به يعينه الطرفان أو يعينه القاضي ، المعلومات الضرورية للتحقق من صحة هذا البيان ، وأن يأذن له في ذلك بالإطلاع على دفاتره .
مـــادة ( 634 )
إذا حضر العامل لمزاولة عمله في الفترة اليومية التي يلزمه بها عقد العمل أو أعلن أنــه مستعد لمزاولة عمله في هذه الفترة ولم يمنعه من العمل إلا سبب راجع لصاحب العمل كان للعامل حق في أجر ذلك اليوم .
( ثالثــا ) انتهــاء عقــد العمــل :
مـــادة ( 635 )
ينتهي عقد العمل بانقضاء مدته ، أو بإنجاز العمل الذي أبرم من أجله ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادتين (623) و (624 ) ، فإن لم تعين مدة العقد بالاتفاق أو بنوع العمل أو بالغـــــرض منـه ، جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يضع حدا لعلاقته مع المتعاقد الآخر ، ويجب في استعمال هذا الحق أن يسبقه إخطار بكتاب مسجــل بعـلم الوصول بـدون مظـروف قبل ثلاثـين يوما من ترك العمل أو إنهاء العقد .
مـــادة ( 636 )
إذا كان العقــد قد أبرم لمدة غير معينة ، ونقضه أحد المتعاقدين دون مراعاة ميعاد الإخطار ، أو قبل انقضاء هذا الميعاد ، لزمه أن يعوض المتعاقد الآخر عن مدة هذا الميعاد أو عن المدة الباقية منه . ويشمل التعويض بالإضافة إلى الأجر المحدد الذي كان يستحق خلال هذه المدة ، جميع ملحقات الأجر التي تكون ثابتة ومعينة ، مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين الخاصة .
وإذا فسخ العقد بتعسف من أحد المتعاقدين ، كان للمتعاقد الآخر إلى جانب التعويض الذي يكون مستحقا له بسبب عدم مراعاة ميعاد الإخطار ، الحق في تعويض ما أصابه من ضرر بسبب فسخ العقد فسخا تعسفيا .
مـــادة ( 637 )
يجوز الحكم بالتعويض عن الفصل ولو لم يصدر من صاحب العمل ، إذا كان هذا الأخير قد دفع العامل بتصرفاته - وعلى الأخص بمعاملته الجائرة أو مخالفته شروط العقد - إلى أن يكون هو في الظاهر الذي أنهى العقد .
ونقل العامل إلى مركز أقل ميزة أو ملاءمة من المركز الذي كان يشغله دون خطأ منه لا يعد عملا تعسفيا بطريق غير مباشر ، إذا ما اقتضته مصلحة العمل ، ولكنه يعد كذلك إذا كان الغرض منه الإساءة إلى العامل .
مـــادة ( 638 )
لا ينتهي عقد العمل بوفاة صاحب العمل ، ما لم تكن شخصيته قد روعيت في إبرام العقد ، ولكن ينتهي بوفاة العامل أو بعجزه عن تأدية عمله أو مرضه مرضــا طويــلا أو لسبب قاهر آخر من شأنه أن يمنع العامل من الاستمرار في العمل .
مـــادة ( 639 )
لا تسمع الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد العمل بانقضاء سنة تبدأ من وقت انتهاء العقـــد ، إلا فيما يتعلق بالمشاركة في الأرباح والنسب المئوية في جملة الإيراد ، فإن المدة فيها لا تبدأ إلا من الوقت الذي يسلم فيه صاحب العمل إلى العامل بيانا بما يستحق بحسب آخر جرد .
ولا يسري الحكم المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة على الدعاوى المتعلقة بانتهاك حرمة الأسرار التجارية أو بتـنفيذ نصوص عقد العمل التي ترمي إلى ضمان احترام هذه الأسرار .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 640 )
الوكالة عقد يقيم به الموكل شخصـــا آخر مقام نفسه في مباشرة تصرف قانوني .
( أولا ) أركان الوكالة :
مـــادة ( 641 )
يلزم لصحة الوكالة أن يكون الموكــل أهلا لأداء التصرف الذي وكل فيه غيره .
مـــادة ( 642 )
يجب أن يتوافر في الوكالة الشكل الواجب توافره في التصرف القانوني محل الوكالة ، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 643 )
أ ) الوكالـــة الواردة في ألفاظ عامة لا تخصيص فيها حتى لنوع التصرف القانونـــي الحاصل فيه التوكيل ، لا تخول الوكيل صفة إلا في أعمال الإدارة .
ب ) ويعد من أعمال الإدارة ، الإيجار إذا لم تزد مدته على ثلاث سنوات وأعمال الحفظ والصيانة واستيفاء الحقوق ووفاء الديون ، ويدخل فيها أيضا كل عمل من أعمال التصرف تقتضيه الإدارة كبيع المحصول وبيع البضاعة أو المنقول الذي يسرع إليه التلف وشراء ما يستلزمه الشيء محل الوكالة من أدوات لحفظه واستغلاله .
مـــادة ( 644 )
أ ) لابد من وكالة خاصة في كل تصرف ليس من أعمال الإدارة ، وبوجه خاص في التبرعات والبيع والصلح والرهن والإقرار والتحكيم وكذلك في توجيه اليمين والمرافعة أمام القضاء . 
ب ) وتصح الوكالة الخاصة في نوع معين من أنواع التصرفات القانونية ولو لم يعين محل التصرف على وجه التخصيص ، إلا إذا كان التصرف من التبرعات . 
مـــادة ( 645 )
لا تجعــل الوكالــة للوكيــل صفــة إلا فــي مباشــرة الأمور المحـــددة فيها وما تقتضيه هذه الأمور من توابع ضرورية وفقا لطبيعة كل أمر وللعرف الجاري وما انصرفت إليه إرادة المتعاقدين . 
(ثانيـا) آثــار الوكالــة :
1 ــ التـزامــات الوكيــل :
مـــادة ( 646 )
أ ) الوكيل ملزم بتـنفيذ الوكالة دون أن يجاوز حدودها المرسومة . 
ب ) على أن لـه أن يخرج عن حدود الوكالة متى كان من المستحيل عليه إخطــار الموكـــل سلفـــا وكانـــت الظروف يغلب معها الظن بأن الموكل ما كان إلا ليوافق على هذا التصرف . وعلى الوكيل في هذه الحالة أن يـبادر بإبلاغ الموكل خروجه عن حدود الوكالة .
مـــادة ( 647 )
أ ) إذا كانت الوكالة بلا أجر ، وجب على الوكيل أن يبذل في تـنفيذها العناية التي يبذلها في أعماله الخاصة ، دون أن يكلف في ذلك أزيد من عناية الشخص المعتاد . 
ب ) فإذا كانت بأجر وجب على الوكيل أن يبذل في تـنفيذها عناية الشخص المعتاد . 
مـــادة ( 648 )
على الوكيل أن يوافي موكله بالمعلومات الضرورية عما وصل إليه في تـنفيذ الوكالة ، وأن يقدم له حسابا عنها ، ما لم تقض طبيعة المعاملة أو الظروف أو الاتفاق بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 649 )
ليس للوكيل أن يستعمل مال موكله لصالح نفسه بدون إذن ، وإلا كان ملزما بتعويض الموكل تعويضاً عادلاً يقدره القاضي مع مراعاة ظروف الحال . 
مـــادة ( 650 )
أ ) إذا تعدد الوكلاء ، ووكل كل منهم بعقد مستقل ، كان لأي منهم الانفراد بالعمل ما لم يشترط عليه الموكل أن يعمل مع الباقين . 
ب ) فإذا وكلوا بعقد واحد ، دون أن يرخــص بانفرادهـــم في العمل ، كان عليهم أن يعملوا مجتمعين ، إلا إذا كان العمل مما لا يحتاج فيه إلى تبادل رأي . 
مـــادة ( 651 )
أ ) إذا تعـدد الوكلاء كانوا مسئولين بالتضامن متى كانت الوكالة غير قابلة للانقسام ، أو كان الضرر الذي أصاب الموكل نتيجة خطأ مشترك بينهم . 
ب ) على أن الوكلاء ولو كانوا متضامنين لا يسألون عما فعله أحدهم مجاوزا حدود الوكالة أو متعسفاً في تـنفيذها . 
مـــادة ( 652 )
أ ) ليس للوكيل أن ينيب عنه غيره في تـنفيذ الوكالة ، إلا إذا كان مرخصا له بذلك من قبل الموكل أو أجازه له القانون . 
ب ) فــإذا رخــص الموكل للوكيل في اقامة نائب عنه دون تعيين لشخصه فإن الوكيل لا يكون مسئولا إلا عن خطئه في اختيار نائبه ، أو عن خطئه فيما أصدره له من تعليمات . ويجوز في هذه الحالة للموكل ولنائب الوكيل أن يرجع كل منهما مباشرة على الآخر . 
2 ــ التـزامــات الموكـــل :
مـــادة ( 653 )
أ ) الوكالة تبرعية ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك صراحة أو يستخلص ضمنا من مهنة الوكيل أو غيرها من ظروف الحال . 
ب ) فإذا اتفق على أجر للوكالة كــان هــذا الأجر خاضعا لتقدير القاضي ، إلا إذا دفع طوعا بعد تـنفيذ الوكالة. 
مـــادة ( 654 )
أ ) على الموكل أن يرد إلى الوكيل ما أنفقه في سبيل تـنفيذ الوكالة التـنفيذ المعتاد ، وذلك مهما كان حظ الوكيل من النجاح . 
ب ) ويلتـزم الموكل أن يقدم إلى الوكيل المبالغ اللازمة للانفاق منها في تـنفيذ الوكالة ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 655 )
يكون الموكل مسئولا عما يصيب الوكيل من ضرر دون خطأ منه ، بسبب تـنفيذ الوكالة تـنفيذاً معتادا . 
مـــادة ( 656 )
إذا تعدد الموكلون في تصرف واحد ، كانوا متضامنين في التـزامهم نحو الوكيل ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 657 )
تطبق المواد من (61) إلى (67) الخاصة بالنيابة في التعاقد على علاقة الموكل بمن يتعاقد معه الوكيل . 
( ثالثـا ) انتهــاء الوكالــة : 
مـــادة ( 658 )
تـنتهي الوكالة بإتمام العمل الموكل فيه أو باستحالة تـنفيذه أو بانقضاء الأجل المعين للوكالة ، كما تـنتهي أيضا بموت الموكل أو موت الوكيل أو بفقد أحدهما أهليته . 
مـــادة ( 659 )
أ ) للموكـل في أي وقت أن يعزل الوكيل أو يقيد وكالته ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك . 
ب ) على أنه إذا كان للوكيل أو للغير مصلحة في الوكالة ، فإنه لا يجوز للموكل أن ينهيها أو يقيدها دون موافقة من له المصلحة . 
ج ) وفي كل حال ، يلتـزم الموكل بتعويض الوكيل عما يلحقه من ضرر من جراء عزله في وقت غير مناسب أو بغير مبرر مقبول . 
مـــادة ( 660 )
أ ) للوكيــل في أي وقت أن يتـنحى عن وكالته ، ولو وجد اتفاق يخالف ذلك ويتم التـنحي بإعلانه للموكل ، ويكون الوكيل ملزماً بتعويض الموكل عن الضرر الذي لحقه من جراء التنحي في وقت غير مناسب أو بغير مبرر مقبول . 
ب ) علـــى أنــه لا يجـوز للوكيـل أن يتـنحى عــن الوكالة متى كان للغير مصلحة فيها ، إلا إذا وجدت أسباب جدية تبرر ذلك ، على أن يخطر الغير بهذا التـنحي ، ويمهله وقتا كافيا ليتخذ ما يراه مناسبا لرعاية مصالحه .
مـــادة ( 661 )
أ ) إذا انتهت الوكالة قبل إتمام العمل الموكل فيه ، وجب على الوكيل أن يصل بالأعمال التي بدأها إلى مرحلة لا يخشى معها ضرر على الموكل . 
ب ) وفي حالة انتهاء الوكالة بموت الوكيل ، يجب على ورثته ، إذا توافرت فيهم الأهليــة ، وكانوا على علم بالوكالة أن يبادروا إلى إخطار الموكل بوفاة مورثهم ، وأن يتخذوا من التدابير ما يقتضيه الحال لصالح الموكل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 662 )
الإيداع عقد يلتـزم به شخص أن يتسلم شيئا من آخر على أن يتولى حفظ هذا الشيء وعلى أن يرده عينا . 
( أولا ) التـزامات المودع لديه :
مـــادة ( 663 )
على المودع لديه أن يتسلم الوديعة ، وليس له أن يستعملها دون أن يأذن له المودع في ذلك صراحة أو ضمنا . 
مـــادة ( 664 )
أ ) إذا كان الإيداع بغير أجر وجب على المودع لديه أن يبذل من العناية في حفظ الشيء ما يبذلــه في حفظ ماله دون أن يكلف في ذلك بأزيد من عناية الشخص المعتاد . 
ب ) أما إذا كان الإيداع بأجر فيجب أن يبذل في حفظ الوديعة عناية الشخص المعتاد . 
جـ ) كل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه . 
مـــادة ( 665 )
ليس للمودع لديه أن يحل غيره محله في حفظ الوديعة بغير إذن صريح من المودع إلا أن يكون مضطراً إلى ذلك بسبب ضرورة ملجئة عاجلة . 
مـــادة ( 666 )
يجب على المودع لديه أن يسلم الوديعة إلى المودع بمجرد طلبه ، فإذا ظهر من العقد أن الأجل عين لمصلحة المودع لديه ، كان له الحق في الأجر فيما بقي من مدة فضلا عن التعويض إن كان له مقتض . 
وللمودع لديه أن يلزم المودع بتسلم الوديعة في أي وقت ، إلا إذا ظهر من العقد أن الأجل عين لمصلحة المودع . 
مـــادة ( 667 )
أ ) على المودع لديه متى انتهى عقد الإيداع ، أن يرد الوديعة وما يكون قد قبضه من ثمارها إلى المودع . 
ب ) ترد الوديعة في المكان الذي كان يلزم حفظها فيه وتكون مصروفات الرد على المودع . 
جـ ) وكل ما سبق ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغيره . 
مـــادة ( 668 )
أ ) إذا باع وارث المودع لديه الوديعة وهو حسن النية وتعذر على المودع استردادها من المشـــتري ، فلا يكون الوارث ملزما إلا أن يرد للمـــودع ما قبضه من ثمن ، على أن يحول إليه ما عسى أن يكون له من حقوق قبل المشتري . 
ب ) فإذا كان التصرف تبرعا ، فإن الوارث لا يلتـزم إلا برد قيمة الوديعة وقت التبرع . 
(ثانيـا) التـزامـات المـودع : 
مـــادة (669 )
الأصل في الإيداع أن يكون بغير أجر . فإذا اتفق على أجر ، وجب على المودع أن يؤديه في الوقت الذي ينتهي فيه حفظ الوديعة ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 670 )
على المودع أن يرد إلى المودع لديه ما أنفقه في حفظ الشيء ، وعليه أن يعوضه عن كل ما لحقه من خسارة بسبب الوديعة . 
(ثالثـا) انتهـاء الإيــداع :
مـــادة ( 671 )
ينتهــي عقد الإيداع بانقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه ، فإذا لم يتفق على الأجل صراحة أو ضمنا ، كان لكل من المتعاقدين إنهاء الإيداع بعد إخطار الطرف الآخر بميعاد مناسب . 
مـــادة ( 672 )
إذا كان الإيــداع بغير أجر ، وتعذر على المودع لديه الاستمرار في حفظ الوديعـــة لأسـباب طـارئة ، جاز لـه أن يطلب إنهاء الإيداع قبل الأجل المتفق عليه . على أن يخطر المودع بتسلم الوديعة في أجل مناسب .
مـــادة ( 673 )
ينـتهي الإيداع بموت المودع لديه ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
(رابعـا) بعــض أنـواع الإيــداع : 
مـــادة ( 674 )
إذا كانت الوديعة مبلغا من النقود أو أي شيء آخر مما يهلك بالاستعمال ، وكان المودع لديه مأذونا له في استعماله ، اعتبر العقد قرضا . 
مـــادة ( 675 )
أ ) يكون مستغلو الفنادق وما يماثلها فيما يجب عليهم من عناية بحفظ الأشياء التي يأتي بها النزلاء ، مسئولين عن فعل المترددين على محالهم .
ب ) ومع ذلك فإنهم لا يكونون مسئولين بالنسبة إلى النقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة عن تعويض يجاوز ألفي دينار ، وما لم يكونوا قد تسببوا في وقوع ضرر بخطأ جسيم منهم أو من أحد تابعيهم ، أو يكونوا ، وهم على علم بقيمة هذه الأشياء ، قد أخذوا على عاتقهم حفظها ، أو رفضوا دون سبب معقول أن يتسلموها عهدة لديهم . 
مـــادة ( 676 )
أ ) علــى النزيل أن يخطر مستغل الفندق أو ما يماثله ، بسرقة الشيء أو فقــده أو تلفه بمجرد كشفه ذلك ، فإن أبطأ في الإخطار دون سبب معقول ، فلا يكون مستغل الفندق أو ما يماثله مسئولا إذا أثبت أنه لو أخطر في وقت مناسب لأمكنه تفادي الضرر .
ب ) ولا تسمع دعوى النزيل قبل مستغل الفندق أو ما يماثله بانقضاء ستة أشهر من وقت مغادرته الفندق أو ما يماثله . 
مـــادة ( 677 )
يقع باطلا كل شرط بإعفاء مستغل الفندق أو ما يماثله من المسئولية أو التخفيف منها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (678)
الحراسة وضع مال متنازع فيه بيد أمين ، إذا كان بقاؤه في يد حائزه من شأنه أن يهدد بالخطر من يدعي لنفسه حقا فيه ، على أن يتكفل الأمين بحفظه وإدارته ورده إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه . 
ويجوز أن تتم الحراسة بالاتفاق ، كما يجوز للقضاء أن يأمر بها . 
مـــادة ( 679 )
يكون تعيين الحارس ، باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعا ، فإذا لم يتفقوا تولى القاضي تعيينه . 
مـــادة ( 680 )
تطبق على الحراسة أحكام الإيداع وأحكام الوكالة بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع أحكام المواد التالية ، وذلك ما لم يحدد الاتفاق أو حكم القاضي حقوق الحارس والتـزاماته على نحو مغاير . 
مـــادة ( 681 )
أ ) يلتـزم الحارس بالمحافظة على المال المعهود إليه حراسته ، وبإدارته . ويجب أن يبذل في ذلك عناية الشخص المعتاد .
ب ) ولا يجوز لـه أن ينيب عنه في أداء مهمته كلها أو بعضها أحداً من ذوي الشأن دون رضاء الآخرين أو إذن القاضي . 
مـــادة ( 682 )
لا يجــوز للحــــارس في غير ما تقتضيه الإدارة أن يجري أعمال التصرف إلا برضاء ذوي الشأن جميعا أو بترخيص من القضاء . 
مـــادة ( 683 )
أ ) يلتـزم الحارس بإمساك دفاتر حساب منتظمة . 
ب ) كما يلتـزم أن يقدم لذوي الشأن ، مرة على الأقل كل سنة ، حساباً بما تسلمه وبما أنفقه مؤيداً بالمستندات ، وعليه إذا كان معيناً من المحكمة أن يودع لديها صورة من ذلك الحساب .
مـــادة ( 684 )
أ ) للحارس الحق في أن يتقاضى أجراً ، ما لم يكن قد قبل القيام بالحراسة تبرعاً .
ب ) ولـه أن يسترد ما أنفقه من مصروفات على حفظ وإدارة المال المعهود إليه حراسته .
مـــادة ( 685 )
أ ) تـنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعا أو بحكم القضاء ، كما تـنتهي بانتهاء مدتها إذا كانت لمدة محددة.
ب ) وعلى الحارس حينئذ أن يبادر إلى رد المال المعهود إليه حراسته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن أو من يعينه القاضي .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 686 )
أ ) التأميـــن عقد يلتـزم المؤمن بمقتضاه أن يؤدي إلى المؤمن لـه أو إلى المستفيد ، مبلغا من المال أو إيراداً مرتبا أو أي عوض مالي آخر ، في حالة وقوع الحادث أو تحقق الخطر المبين بالعقد ، وذلك نظير مقابل نقدي يؤديه المؤمن له للمؤمن . 
ب ) ويجوز أن يكون مقابل التأمين أقساطا أو دفعة واحدة . 
مـــادة ( 687 )
أ ) يقصد بالمؤمن لـه الشخص الذي يتعهد بتـنفيذ الالتـزامات المقابلة لالتـزامات المؤمــن ، ويقصد بالمستفيد الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين يؤدي إليهم المؤمن ما التـزم به في حالة وقوع الحادث أو تحقق الخطر المبين بالعقد . 
ب ) ويعتبر المؤمن له هو المستفيد ، ما لم يعين في العقد مستفيد غيره . 
مـــادة ( 688 )
الأحكام المتعلقة بعقد التأمين التي لم يرد ذكرها في هذا القانون تنظمها القوانين الخاصة . 
(أولا) إبـرام عقـد التأمـين :
مـــادة (689)
أ ) إذا عقد التأمين بغير نيابة عن المؤمن له انصرف إليه العقد إذا أقره ولو بعد تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه . 
ب ) فـإذا تحقق الخطر ولم يقر المؤمن لـه العقد خلال ثلاث سنوات من تحقق الخطر ، أصبحت الأقساط المؤداة حقا خالصاً للمؤمن . 
مـــادة ( 690 )
يقـع التأمين من الأضرار باطلاً إذا لم يستند إلى مصلحة اقتصادية مشروعة . 
مـــادة ( 691 )
يقع التأمين باطلاً إذا تبين أن الخطر المؤمن منه كان قد زال أو كان قد تحقق قبل تمام العقد . 
مـــادة ( 692 )
في جميع الأحوال التي يعيد فيها المؤمن تأمين ما هو مؤمن لديه من المخاطر لدى الغير ، يظل المؤمن وحده مسئولا قبل المؤمن له أو المستفيد . 
مـــادة ( 693 )
أ ) لا يكون طلـــب التأمـــين وحده ملزما للمؤمن ولا للمؤمن له ولا يتم العقد إلا إذا وقـــع المؤمــن على وثيقة التأمين ، وإذا تم العقد اعتبر طلب التأمين وما جاء به من بيانات وإقرارات جزءا مكملا للعقد . 
ب ) على أن العقد يتم ، حتى قبل التوقيع على الوثيقة ، إذا قام المؤمن استجابة لطلب التأمين بتسليم المؤمــن له مذكرة تغطية مؤقتة تشتمل على القواعد والالتـزامات الأساسية التي يقوم عليها هذا العقد . 
ج ) ومع ذلك إذا قدم المؤمن له إيصالا بدفع جزء من مقابل التأمين كان له أن يثبت بكافة طرق الإثبات أن العقد قد تم ، حتى ولو لم يكن قد تسلم مذكرة تغطية مؤقتة . 
مـــادة ( 694 )
إذا لم تطابق الشروط المدونة بالوثيقة ما تم الاتفاق عليه ، كان للمؤمن له أن يطلب تصحيح هذه الشروط في مدى ثلاثين يوماً من وقت تسلم الوثيقة ، فإن لم يفعل ، اعتبر ذلك قبولا منه للشروط المدونة فيها . 
مـــادة ( 695 )
أ ) دون إخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة ، يجوز أن تكون وثيقة التأمين في صورة وثيقة لمصلحة شخص معين أو وثيقة تحت الاذن أو وثيقة لحاملها ، فإذا كانت وثيقة أذنية ، فانها تـنـتقل بالتظهير ولو على بياض . 
ب ) ويجوز للمؤمن أن يحتج على حامل الوثيقة أو على الشخص الذي يتمسك بها بكل الدفوع التي يكون له أن يحتج بها ضد المؤمن له . 
مـــادة ( 696 )
لا يجوز الاحتجاج على المؤمن له بالشروط المتعلقة بالبطلان أو بالسقوط أو بالتحكيم ، إلا إذا أبرزت بطريقة متميزة ، كأن تكتب بحروف أكثر ظهوراً أو أكبر حجماً . 
مـــادة ( 697 )
لا يعتد بالشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط حق المؤمن له بسبب تأخره في إعلان الحادث المؤمن منه إلى السلطات أو في تقديم المستندات إذا تبين من الظروف أن التأخر كان لعذر مقبول . 
مـــادة ( 698 )
يقع باطلا ً ما يرد في الوثيقة من الشروط الآتية :
أ ) الشــرط الــذي يستثـني من نطاق التأمين الأعمال المخالفة للقوانين واللوائح ، ما لم يكن الاستثناء محـدداً . 
ب ) كل شرط تعسفي يتبين أنه لم يكن لمخالفته أثر في تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه . 
مـــادة ( 699 )
يجب أن تكون مدة التأمين مكتوبة بشكل ظاهر في الوثيقة . 
مـــادة ( 700 )
أ ) تبدأ مدة التأمين من أول اليوم التالي لتمام العقد وتـنتهي بنهاية اليوم الأخير منها . 
ب ) فــإذا اتفق على بدء سريان التأمين في يوم معين ، بدأ سريانه من أول هذا اليوم . 
ج ) كل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه . 
مـــادة ( 701 )
فيما عدا عقود التأمين على الحياة ، يجوز لكل من المؤمن والمؤمن له إذا زادت مدة التأمين على خمس سنوات ، أن يطلب إنهاء العقد في نهاية كل خمس سنوات من مدته إذا أخطر الطرف الآخر بذلك قبل انقضاء هذه الفترة بستة أشهر على الأقل ، ويجب ذكر هذا الحكم في وثيقة التأمين . 
مـــادة ( 702 )
أ ) فيما عدا عقود التأمين على الحياة ، يجوز بمقتضى شرط محرر في الوثيقة بشكل متميز ، الاتفاق على امتداد عقد التأمين من تلقاء ذاته إذا لم يقم المؤمن لـه قبل انتهاء مدته بثلاثين يوماً على الأقل بإبلاغ المؤمن بكتاب مسجــل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف برغبته في عدم امتداد العقد .
ب ) ولا يسري مفعول هذا الامتداد إلا سنة فسنة ، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على أن يكون امتداد التأمين لمدة تزيد على ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 703 )
أ ) يعتبر الطلــب المرسل بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف من المؤمن له إلى المؤمن ، متضمنا امتداد العقد أو تعديله أو سريانه بعد وقفه قد قبل ، إذا لـم يرفـض المؤمن هذا الطلب خلال عشرين يوماً من وقت وصول الكتاب إليه . 
ب ) ومع ذلك إذا كان قرار المؤمن يعتمد على فحص طبي أو كان الطلب يتعلق بزيادة مبلغ التأمين فلا يعتد إلا بالموافقة الفعلية للمؤمن . 
( ثانيـا ) التـزامـات المؤمـن لـه :
مـــادة ( 704 )
يلتـزم المؤمن له بما يأتي :
أ ) أن يبين بوضوح وقت إبرام العقد كل الظروف المعلومة لـه والتي يهم المؤمن معرفتها ليتمكن من تقدير المخاطر التي يأخذها على عاتقه ، وتعتبر مهمة على الأخص الوقائع التي جعلها المؤمن محل أسئلة مكتوبة محددة . 
ب ) أن يبلغ المؤمن بما يطرأ أثناء العقد من ظروف من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى زيادة المخاطر وذلك فور علمه بها . 
ج ) أن يؤدي مقابل التأمين في موعد استحقاقه . 
د ) أن يـبادر إلى إبلاغ المؤمن بكل حادثه من شأنها أن تجعله مسئولاً . 
ولا تسري أحكام البند (ب) على التأمين على الحياة . 
مـــادة ( 705 )
أ ) يكون عقد التأمين قابلاً للإبطال لمصلحة المؤمن ، إذا سكت المؤمن له عن أمر أو قدم بياناً غير صحيح من شأنه أن يتغير موضوع الخطر أو تقل أهميته في نظر المؤمن . 
ب ) فإذا انكشفت الحقيقة قبل تحقق الخطر ، جاز للمؤمن أن يطلب إبطال العقد بعد عشرة أيام من تاريخ إخطاره المؤمن لـه بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظــروف ، إلا إذا قبل هذا الأخير زيادة في القسط تتناسب مع الزيادة في الخطر . 
ويترتب على إبطال العقد في هذه الحالة أن يرد المؤمن مقابل التأمين أو يرد منه القدر الذي لم يتحمل في مقابله بخطر ما . 
ج ) أما إذا ظهرت الحقيقة بعد تحقق الخطر ، وجب خفض مبلغ التأمين بنسبة معدل الأقساط التي أديت فعلاً إلى معدل الأقساط التي كان يجب أن تؤدى لو كانت المخاطر قد أعلنت إلى المؤمن على وجه صحيح . 
مـــادة ( 706 )
يبقى عقد التأمين سارياً دون زيادة في المقابل ، إذا تحقق الخطر أو زاد احتمال وقوعه : 
أ ) نتيجة عمل قصد به حماية مصلحة المؤمن . 
ب ) أو نتيجة أعمال أديت امتثالا لواجب انساني أو توخياً للمصلحة العامة . 
مـــادة ( 707 )
إذا كان تحديد مقابل التأمين ملحوظا فيه اعتبارات من شأنها زيادة الخطر المؤمن منه ، ثم زالت هذه الاعتبارات أو قلت أهميتها أثناء سريان العقد ، كان للمؤمن لـه على الرغم من كل اتفاق مغاير أن يطلب إنهاء العقد دون مطالبة بتعويض ما ، أو أن يطلب تخفيض مقابل التأمين المتفق عليه عن المدة اللاحقة بما يتناســب مع زوال هذه الاعتبارات ، وفقاً لتعريفة التأمين المعمول بها يوم إبرام العقد . 
مـــادة ( 708 )
أ ) يستحق القسط الأول من أقساط التأمين وقت إتمام العقد ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . 
ب ) ولا يجوز للمؤمن الذي سلم وثيقة التأمين قبل أداء القسط الأول أن يتمسك بما قد تنص عليه هذه الوثيقة من إرجاء سريان العقد إلى ما بعد أداء هذا القسط . 
جـ ) ويستحق كل قســط من الأقساط التالية عند بداية كل فترة من فترات التأمين ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك ، ويقصد بفترة التأمين المدة التي يحسب عنها القسط ، وفي حالة الشك تعتبر فترة التأمين سنة واحدة . 
مـــادة ( 709 )
أ ) تؤدى أقساط التأمين - فيما عدا القسط الأول - في موطن المؤمن له . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يكون القسط واجب الأداء في موطن المؤمن ، إذا تأخر المؤمن له في دفعه بعد إعذاره . 
جـ ) وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره . 
مـــادة ( 710 )
أ ) إذا لــم يدفــع أحد الأقساط في ميعاد استحقاقه ، جاز للمؤمن أن يعذر المؤمن له ، بوجوب أداء القسط وبالنتائج المترتبة على التأخير في الوفاء . 
ب ) ويترتب على الإعذار قطع المدة المقررة لعدم سماع دعوى المطالبة بالقسط .
مـــادة ( 711 )
أ ) فيما عدا الأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة ، إذا لم يقم المؤمن له بأداء القسط رغم إعذاره ، فإن عقد التأمين يقف سريانه بانقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الإعذار . 
ب ) ويجوز للمؤمن بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الوقف أن يطلب الحكم بتـنفيذ العقد أو فسخه . 
ج ) فإذا أديت قبل الفسخ الأقساط المتأخرة وما يكون مستحقاً من مصروفات ، عاد العقد إلى السريان من بدء اليوم التالي للأداء . 
د ) ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يعفي المؤمن من إعذار المؤمن لـه أو ينقص من المواعيد المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين الأولى والثانية . 
(ثالثـا) التـزامـات المؤمـن :
مـــادة ( 712 )
يلتـزم المؤمن ، عند تحقق الخطر المؤمن منه أو عند حلول الأجل المحدد في العقد ، بأداء مبلغ التأمين المستحق خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم الذي يقدم فيه صاحب الحق البيانات والمستندات اللازمة للتثبت من حقه . 
مـــادة ( 713 )
في التأمين من الأضرار ، يلتـزم المؤمن بتعويض المؤمن له عن الضرر الناتج من وقوع الخطر المؤمن منه ، على ألا يجاوز ذلك مبلغ التأمين . 
مـــادة ( 714 )
أ ) يجب على من يؤمـن على شيء واحـد أو مصـلحة واحدة عن خطر معين لدى أكثر من مؤمن أن يبلغ ، خلال عشرة أيام على الأكثر ، كلاً منهم بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بالتأمينات الأخرى ، مبيناً به أسماء غيره من المؤمنين وقيمة كل من هذه التأمينات . 
ب ) ويقع التأمين باطلاً إذا لم يقم المؤمن له بهذا الاخطار عن عمد ، أو عقد هذه التأمينات بقصد جني ربح غير مشروع . 
ج ) فإذا لم يكن المؤمن عالماً ببطلان العقد وقت إتمامه ، حق له أن يستوفي أقساط التأمين إلى نهاية الفترة التي علم خلالها بالبطلان . 
مـــادة ( 715 )
أ ) إذا تعددت عقود التأمين على الشيء الواحد أو المصلحة الواحدة دون قصد الغش ، سواء تم ذلك في تاريخ واحد أو تواريخ مختلفة ، بمبالغ تزيد قيمتها مجتمعة على قيمة الشيء أو المصلحة المؤمن عليها كان كل مؤمن ملزماً بأن يؤدي جزءاً من التعويض معادلاً للنسبة بين المبلغ المؤمن عليه وقيمة التأمينات مجتمعة، دون أن يجاوز مجموع ما يستوفيه المؤمن له قيمة ما أصابه من ضرر . 
ب ) فــــإذا أعــسر أحــد المؤمنيــن تحمــل الباقــون نصيبه ، كل بنسبة مبلغ التأمين الذي تعهد به ، على ألا يجاوز ما يدفعه كل منهم المبلغ الذي أمن هو عليه . 
ج ) ويجوز مخالفة هذه الأحكام بمقتضى شرط خاص في الوثيقة يقضي بتوزيع المسئولية بين المؤمنين على أساس الأسبقية في التاريخ . 
مـــادة ( 716 )
أ ) في التأمين مــن الأضرار ، يحـــل المؤمـــن قانونـــاً بما أداه من تعويض في الدعاوى التي تكون للمؤمن له قبل المسئول قانوناً عن الضرر المؤمن منه ، وذلك ما لم يكن المسئول عن الضرر قريباً أو صهراً للمؤمن له ممن يكونون معه في معيشة واحدة أو شخصاً يكون المؤمن لـه مسئولاً عن أعماله . 
ب ) وتبرأ ذمة المؤمن قبل المؤمن له من كل مبلغ التأمين أو بعضه إذا أصبح حلوله محله متعذراً بسبب راجع إلى المؤمن له . 
(رابعا) انتقــال الحقـــوق والالتـزامات الناشئة عن عقد التأمين وانقضاؤها :
مـــادة ( 717 )
أ ) تـنـتقل الحقوق والالتـزامات الناشئة عن عقد التأمين إلى من تـنـتقل إليه ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه عند التصـــرف فيــه ، أما في حالة وفاة المؤمن لـه فتـنـتقل هــذه الحقــوق والالتـزامات إلى ورثته مع مراعـــاة ما تقضي به أحكام الميراث . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يجوز لكل من المؤمن ومن انتقلت إليه الملكية أو آلت إليه عن طريق الإرث أن يفسخ العقد وحده، وللمؤمن أن يستعمل حقه في الفسخ خلال ثلاثين يوماً من التاريخ الذي يخطر فيه بالتصرف الناقل للملكية أو بوفاة المؤمن له . 
مـــادة ( 718 )
يقع باطلاً كل شرط يستحق المؤمن بمقتضاه تعويضاً إذا اختار من انتقلت أو آلت إليه ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه إنهاء العقد . 
مـــادة ( 719 )
إذا انتقلت ملكية الشيء المؤمن عليه، بقي من انتقلت منه الملكية ملزماً بدفع ما حل به من الأقساط ، وتبرأ ذمته من الأقساط المستقبلة ، وذلك من التاريخ الذي يخطر فيه المؤمن بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف بحصول التصرف الناقل للملكية . 
مـــادة ( 720 )
إذا تعدد الورثة أو المتصرف إليهم وسرى عقد التأمين بالنسبة لهم ، كانوا مسئولين بالتضامن عن دفع الأقساط . 
مـــادة ( 721 )
أ ) إذا أفلس المؤمن لـه قبل انقضاء مدة العقد ، بقي التأمين قائماً لصالح جماعة الدائنين التي تصبح مدينة مباشرة قبل المؤمن بمجموع الأقساط التي تستحق من يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس . 
ويكــون لكل من الطرفين الحق في إنهاء العقد في مدة ثلاثة اشهر تبدأ من هذا التاريخ . وعلى المؤمــن فــي حالة الإنهاء أن يرد إلى جماعة الدائنـين الجزء من القسـط الذي لم يتحمـل في مقابله خطراً ما . 
ب ) فإذا أفلس المؤمن ، فإن العقد يقف سريانه من يوم صدور الحكم بشهر الإفلاس . ويكون للمؤمن له الحق في استرداد الجزء من القسط الذي يكون قد دفعه عن الفترة التي يوقف فيها العقد وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالتأمين على الحياة . 
مـــادة ( 722 )
لا تسمع الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد التأمين بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها هذه الدعاوى وذلك ما لم يقض القانون بخلافه . ومع ذلك لا تسري المدة :-
أ ) في حالة إخفاء بيانات متعلقة بالخطر المؤمن عنه ، أو تقديم بيانات غير صحيحة أو غير دقيقة عن هذا الخطر ، إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه المؤمن بذلك . 
ب ) في حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه ، إلا من اليوم الذي علم فيه ذوو الشأن بوقوعه . 
ج ) عندما يكون سبب دعوى المؤمن له على المؤمن ناشئاً عن رجوع الغير عليه ، إلا من يوم رفع الدعــوى مـــن هـــذا الغير على المؤمن له أو من اليوم الذي يستوفي فيه الغير التعويض من المؤمن له . 
مـــادة ( 723 )
أ ) لا يجوز الاتفاق على عدم سريان الأحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل أو على تعديلها ، إلا أن يكون ذلك لمصلحة المؤمن له ، أو لمصلحة المستفيد . 
ب ) ومع ذلك لا يجوز الاتفاق على إطالة المدة المقررة لعدم سماع الدعاوى المبينة في المـــادة السابقة ولا على تقصيرها حتى ولو كان ذلك لمصلحة المؤمن له أو لمصلحة المستفيد . 
(خامســا) بعــض أنــواع التأمـين :
التأمـين علـى الحيـاة :
مـــادة ( 724 )
المبالغ التي يلتـزم المؤمن في التأمين على الحياة بدفعها إلى المؤمن له أو إلى المستفيد عند وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه أو حلول الأجل المنصوص عليه في وثيقة التأمين ، تصبح مستحقة من وقت وقوع الحادث أو وقت حلول الأجل ، دون حاجة إلى إثبات ضرر أصاب المؤمن له أو أصاب المستفيد .
مـــادة ( 725 )
يقــع باطلاً التأمين على حياة الغير ما لم يوافق الغير عليه كتابة قبل إبرام العقد . فإذا كان الغير لا تتوافر فيه الأهلية فلا يكون العقد صحيحاً إلا بموافقة ممن يمثله قانوناً . 
وتكــون هذه الموافقة لازمة لصحة حوالة الحق في الاستفادة من التأمين أو لصحة رهن هذا الحق . 
مـــادة ( 726 )
تبرأ ذمة المؤمن من التـزامه بدفع مبلغ التأمين إذا انتحر الشخص المؤمن على حياته . ومع ذلك يلتـزم المؤمن أن يدفع لمن يؤول إليهم الحق مبلغاً يساوي قيمة إحتياطي التأمين . 
فإذا كان سبب الإنتحار مرضاً أفقد المريض إرادته ، بقي التـزام المؤمن قائماً بأكمله . وعلى المؤمن أن يثبت أن المؤمن على حياته مات منتحراً وعلى المستفيد أن يثبت أن المؤمن على حياتــه وقــت انتحاره كان فاقد الإرادة . 
وإذا اشتملت وثيقة التأمين على شرط يلزم المؤمن بدفع مبلغ التأمين ولو كان إنتحار الشخص عن اختيار وإدراك فلا يكون هذا الشرط نافذاً إلا إذا وقع الإنتحار بعد سنتين من تاريخ العقد . 
مـــادة ( 727 )
أ ) إذا كان التأمين على حياة شخص غير المؤمن له ، برئت ذمة المؤمن من التـزاماته متى تسبب المؤمن له عمداً في وفاة ذلك الشخص ، أو وقعت الوفاة بناء على تحريض منه . 
ب ) وإذا كان التأمين على الحياة لصالح شخص غير المؤمن له ، فلا يستفيد هذا الشخص من التأمين إذا تسبب عمــداً فـي وفاة الشخص المؤمن على حياته ، أو وقعت الوفاة بناء على تحريض منه . فإذا كان ما وقع من هذا الشخص مجرد شروع في إحداث الوفاة ، كان للمؤمن له الحق في أن يستبدل بالمستفيد شخصاً آخر ، ولو كان المستفيد قد قبل ما اشترط لمصلحته من تأمين . 
مـــادة ( 728 )
في التأمين على الحياة يجوز الاتفاق على أن يدفع مبلغ التأمين إما إلى أشخاص معينين ، وإما إلى أشخاص يعينهم المؤمن له فيما بعد . 
ويعتبر التأمين معقوداً لمصلحة مستفيدين معينين إذا ذكر المؤمن له في الوثيقة أن التأمين معقود لمصلحة زوجه أو أولاده أو فروعه من ولد منهم ، ومن لم يولد ، أو لورثته دون ذكر أسمائهم . فإذا كان التأمين لصالح الورثة دون ذكر أسمائهم كان لهؤلاء الحـق في مبلـغ التأمين كل بنسبة نصيبه في الميراث . ويثبت لهم هذا الحق ولو نزلوا عن الإرث . 
ويقصد بالزوج الشخص الذي ثبتت له هذه الصفة وقت وفاة المؤمن له ، ويقصد بالأولاد الفروع الذين يثبت لهم في ذلك الوقت حق الإرث . 
مـــادة ( 729 )
في التأمين على الحياة للمؤمن له الذي التـزم بدفع أقساط دورية ، أن يتحلل في أي وقت من العقد بإخطار المؤمن بكتاب مسجل قبل انتهاء الفترة الجارية وفي هذه الحالة تبرأ ذمته من الأقساط اللاحقة . 
مـــادة ( 730 )
أ ) في العقود المبرمة مدى الحياة دون اشتراط بقاء المؤمن على حياته حياً مدة معينة ، وفي جميع العقود المشترط فيها دفع مبلغ التأمين بعد عدد معين من السنين ، يجوز للمؤمن له متى كان قد دفع ثلاثة أقساط سنوية على الأقل أن يستبدل بالوثيقة الأصلية وثيقة مدفوعة في مقابل تخفيض قيمة مبلغ التأمين ولو اتفق على غير ذلك . كل هذا بشرط أن يكون الحادث المؤمن منه محقق الوقوع . 
ب ) ولا يكون قابلاً للتخفيض التأمين على الحياة إذا كان مؤقتاً . 
مـــادة ( 731 )
إذا خفض التأمين فلا يجوز أن ينزل عن الحدود الآتية :
أ ) في العقود المبرمة مدى الحياة ، لا يجوز أن يقل مبلغ التأمين المخفض عن القيمة التي كان يستحقها المؤمن لـه لو كان قد دفع ما يعادل احتياطي التأمين في تاريخ التخفيض مخصوماً منه 1? من مبلغ التأمين الأصلي ، باعتبار أن هذا المبلغ هو مقابل التأمين الذي يجب دفعه مرة واحدة في تأمين من ذات النوع ، وطبقاً لتعريفة التأمين التي كانت مرعية في عقد التأمين الأصلي . 
ب ) في العقــود المتـفـق فيهـا علـى دفـــع مبلغ التأمين بعد عدد معين من السنين ، لا يجوز أن يقل مبلغ التأمين المخفض عن جزء من مبلغ التأمين الأصلي بنسبة ما دفع من أقساط . 
مـــادة ( 732 )
أ ) يجوز أيضا للمؤمن له ، متى كان قد دفــع ثلاثة أقساط سنوية على الأقل ، أن يصفي التأمين بشرط أن يكون الحادث المؤمن منه محقق الوقوع . 
ب ) ولا يكون قابلاً للتصفية ، التأمين على الحياة إذا كان مؤقتاً . 
مـــادة ( 733 )
تعتبر شروط التخفيض والتصفية جزءاً من الشروط العامة للتأمين ، ويجب أن تذكر في وثيقة التأمين . 
مـــادة ( 734 )
لا يترتب على البيانات الخاطئة ولا على الغلط في سن الشخص الذي عقد التأمين على حياته بطلان التأمين ، إلا إذا كانت السن الحقيقية للمؤمن عليه تجاوز الحد المعين الذي نصت عليه تعريفة التأمين . 
وفي غير ذلك من الأحوال ، إذا ترتب على البيانات الخاطئة أو الغلط ، أن القسط المتفق عليه أقل من القسط الذي كان يجب أداؤه ، وجب تخفيض مبلغ التأمين بما يتعادل مع النسبة بين القسط المتفق عليه والقسط الواجب أداؤه على أساس السن الحقيقية . 
أما إذا كان القسط المتفق على دفعه أكبر مما يجب دفعه على أساس السن الحقيقية للمؤمن على حياته ، وجب على المؤمن أن يرد الزيادة التي حصل عليها وأن يخفـــض الأقساط التالية إلى الحد الذي يتناسب مع السن الحقيقية للمؤمن عليه . 
مـــادة ( 735 )
في التأمين على الحياة ، لا يكون للمؤمن الذي دفع التأمين حق في الحلول محل المؤمن له أو المستفيد في حقوقه قبل من تسبب في الحادث المؤمن منه أو قبل المسئول عن هذا الحادث . 
التأمـين مــن الحريــق :
مـــادة ( 736 )
في التأمين من الحريق ، يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عن كافة الأضرار الناشئة عن الحريق ، أو عن بداية حريق يمكن أن تصبح حريقاً كاملاً ، أو عن خطر حريق يمكن أن يتحقق . 
ولا يقتصر التـزامه على الأضرار الناشئة مباشرة عن الحريق بل يتناول أيضاً الأضرار التي تكون نتيجة حتمية لذلك ، وبالأخص ما يلحق الأشياء المؤمن عليها من ضرر بسبب اتخاذ وسائل الإنقاذ أو لمنع امتداد الحريق ويكـون مسئولاً عن ضياع الأشياء المؤمن عليها أو اختفائها أثناء الحريق ، ما لم يثبت أن ذلك كان نتيجة سرقة كل هذا ولو اتفق على غيره . 
مـــادة ( 737 )
يضمن المؤمن تعويض الأضرار الناجمة عن الحريق ولو نشأ هذا الحريق عن عيب في الشيء المؤمن عليه . 
مـــادة ( 738 )
يكــون المؤمن مسئولاً عن الأضرار الناشئة عن خطأ المؤمن له غير المتعمــد . وكذلك يكــون مسئولاً عن الأضرار الناجمة من حادث فجائي أو قوة قاهرة . 
أما الخسائر والأضرار التي يحدثها المؤمن له عمداً أو غشاً ، فلا يكون المؤمن مسئولاً عنها ولو اتفق على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 739 )
يسأل المؤمن عن الأضرار التي تسبب فيها الأشخاص الذين يكون المؤمن له مسئولاً عنهم ، مهما يكن نوع خطئهم ومداه . 
مـــادة ( 740 )
إذا كان الشيء المؤمـن عليه مثقلاً برهن حيازي أو رهن تأميني أو غير ذلك من التأمينات العينية ، انتقلت هذه الحقوق إلى التعويض المستحق للمدين بمقتضى عقد التأمين . 
فإذا اشهرت هذه الحقوق أو أُعلنت إلى المؤمن ولو بكتاب مسجل فلا يجوز له أن يدفع ما في ذمته للمؤمن له إلا برضاء الدائنين . 
فإذا حجز على الشيء المؤمن عليه أو وضع هذا الشيء تحت الحراسة ، فلا يجوز للمؤمن إذا أعلن بذلك على الوجه المبين في الفقرة السابقة أن يدفع للمؤمن له شيئاً مما في ذمته . 
مـــادة ( 741 )
يحل المؤمن قانوناً بما دفعه من تعويض عن الحريق محل المؤمن لـه في الدعاوى التي تكون للأخير قبل من تسبب بفعله في الضرر الذي نجمت عنه مسئولية المؤمن ، ما لم يكن من أحدث الضرر قريباً أو صهراً للمؤمن له ممن يكونون معه في معيشة واحدة ، أو شخصاً يكون المؤمن له مسئولاً عن أفعاله .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عقد الكفالة
مـــادة ( 742 )
الكفالــة عقد بمقتضــاه يضم شخص ذمته إلى ذمة المدين في تـنفيذ التـزام عليه ، بأن يتعهد للدائن بأدائه إذا لم يؤده المدين . 
( أولا ) أركـان الكفالــة :
مـــادة ( 743 )
الكفالة لا تفترض ، ويجب أن يكون رضاء الكفيل صريحاً . ولا تثبت الكفالة إلا بالكتابة ولو كان من الجائز إثبات الالتـزام الأصلي بغيرها . 
مـــادة ( 744 )
أ ) إذا التـزم شخص بتقديم كفيل وجب عليه أن يقدم كفيلاً موسراً يكون موطنه في دولة البحرين ، فإن تعذر عليه ذلك ، كان له أن يقدم تأميناً عينياً كافياً . 
ب ) وإذا أعسر الكفيل بعد الكفالة ، أو لم يعد لـه موطن في دولة البحرين ، وجب تقديم كفيل آخر موسر أو تأمين عيني كاف . 
مـــادة ( 745 )
تجوز كفالة المدين بغير علمه ، وتجوز أيضاً رغم معارضته . 
مـــادة ( 746 )
أ ) تجوز كفالة الالتـزام المستقبل ، إذا حدد مقدماً مدى التـزام الكفيل . كما تجـوز كفـالة الالتـزام الشرطي . 
ب ) وإذا لـم يعين الكفيل مدة لكفالته ، كان لـه في أي وقـــت أن يرجـــع فيها ، ما دام الالتـزام المكفول لم ينشأ، على أن يخطر الدائن برجوعه في وقت مناسب . 
مـــادة ( 747 )
أ ) لا تكون الكفالة صحيحة إلا إذا كان الالتـزام المكفول صحيحاً . 
ب ) وإذا كانت الكفالة بسبب نقص أهلية المدين وأبطل التـزامه ، التـزم الكفيل في مواجهة الدائن بوفاء الالتـزام المكفول باعتباره مديناً أصلياً . 
مـــادة ( 748 )
أ ) لا تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أكبر مما هو مستحق على المدين ولا بشـروط أشـد من شروط الدين المكفول . 
ب ) ولكن تجوز الكفالة في مبلغ أقل وبشروط أهون .
مـــادة ( 749 )
تشمل الكفالة الالتـزام المكفول وتوابعه ، كما تشمل مصروفات المطالبة الأولى وما يستجد من مصروفات بعد إخطار الكفيل . وكل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه . 
(ثانيـا) آثـار الكفالــة :
1 ــ العلاقــة ما بـين الكفيـل والدائـن : 
مـــادة ( 750 )
أ ) يـبرأ الكفيــل ببراءة المديــن ، ولـه أن يتمسك بجميع الأوجه التي يحتج بها المدين . 
ب ) على أنه إذا كان الوجه الذي يحتج به المدين هو نقص أهليته وكان الكفيل عالما بذلك وقت التعاقد ، فليس له أن يحتج بهذا الوجه . 
مـــادة ( 751 )
إذا قبل الدائن أن يستوفي من غير الكفيل شيئاً آخر في مقابل الدين ، برئت ذمة الكفيل ولو استحق هذا الشيء، إلا إذا كان الدائن قد احتفظ بالحق في الرجوع على الكفيل . 
مـــادة ( 752 )
أ ) تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بقدر ما أضاعه الدائن بخطئه من التأمينات . 
ب ) ويقصد بالتأمينات كل تأمين خصص لضمان الدين حتى ولو تقرر بعد الكفالة ، وكذلك كل تأمين مقرر بحكم القانون . 
مـــادة ( 753 )
أ ) لا تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بمجرد عدم اتخاذ الدائن الإجراءات ضد المدين عند حلول أجل الدين أو لمجرد تأخره في اتخاذها . 
ب ) ومــع ذلك إذا أنذر الكفيل الدائن بكتاب مسجل باتخاذ الاجراءات ضد المدين ، كان للكفيل أن يطلب براءة ذمته إذا لم يقم الدائن باتخاذ هذه الإجراءات خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإنذار، ما لم يقدم المدين للكفيل ضماناً كافياً . 
جـ ) وللكفيل أن يتمسك ببراءة ذمته إذا أقدم الدائن على منح المدين أجلاً دون موافقة الكفيل . 
مـــادة ( 754 )
إذا أفلس المدين ، ولم يتقدم الدائن بالدين في التفليسة ، سقط حقه في الرجوع على الكفيل ، بقدر ما كان يستوفيه لو أنه تقدم بدينه فيها . 
مـــادة ( 755 )
أ ) إذا تعدد الكفلاء بعقد واحد وكفلوا نفس الدين ونفس المدين ، وكانوا غير متضامنين فيمـــا بينهم ، قسم الدين عليهم بالتساوي ما لم يبين العقد مقدار ما يكفل كل منهم . 
ب ) فإذا التـزم الكفلاء بعقود متوالية ، كان كل منهم مسئولاً عن الدين كله ما لم يحتفظ لنفسه بحق التقسيم . 
مـــادة ( 756 )
أ ) لا يجـوز للدائــن أن يرجع على الكفيل وحده إلا بعد رجوعه على المدين ، كما لا يجوز لـه أن ينفذ على أموال الكفيل إلا بعد تجريد المديــن من أمواله ، وذلك كله ما لم يكن الكفيل متضامنا مع المدين . 
ب ) ويجب على الكفيل في الحالتين أن يتمسك بحقه . 
مـــادة ( 757 )
أ ) إذا طلب الكفيل تجريد المدين ، وجب عليه أن يقوم على نفقته بإرشاد الدائن إلى أموال للمدين تفي بالدين كله . 
ب ) ولا عبرة بالأموال التي يدل عليها الكفيل ، إذا كانت متنازعاً فيها أو كانت موجودة خارج دولة البحرين . 
مـــادة ( 758 )
في كل الأحوال التي يدل فيها الكفيل على أموال المدين تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بقدر ما تعذر على الدائن استيفاؤه من المدين بسبب عدم اتخاذه الإجراءات اللازمة في الوقت المناسب . 
مـــادة (759)
إذا كان هناك تأمين عيني مقرر على مال للمدين ضماناً للدين ، وقدمت كفالة بعد هذا التأمين أو معه ، ولم يكن الكفيل متضامناً مع المدين فلا يجوز التـنفيذ على أموال الكفيل إلا بعد التـنفيذ على الأموال التي خصصت لهذا التأمين . 
مـــادة ( 760 )
أ ) يلتـزم الدائن بأن يسلم الكفيل ، وقت وفائه الدين ، المستندات اللازمة لاستعمال حقه في الرجوع . 
ب ) وإذا كان الدين المكفول مضموناً بمنقول مرهون أو محبوس ، وجب على الدائـــن أن يتخلى عنه للكفيل أو لعدل ، إذا عارض المدين في تسليمه للكفيل . 
جـ ) وإذا كان الدين مضموناً بتأمين عقاري ، التـزم الدائن أن يقوم بالإجراءات اللازمة لسريان حلول الكفيل محله فيه ، ويتحمل الكفيل مصروفات هذه الإجراءات على أن يرجع بها على المدين . 
مـــادة ( 761 )
الكفيـــل الــذي يكفل الكفيل يعتبر في علاقته بالدائن كفيلاً للكفيل ، وفي علاقته بالكفيل كما لو كان هذا الكفيل مديناً أصلياً بالنسبة إليه ، وفي هذه الحالــة لا يجوز للدائن أن يرجع على كفيل الكفيل قبل رجوعه على الكفيل إلا إذا كان كفيل الكفيل متضامناً مع الكفيل . 
مـــادة ( 762 )
في الكفالة القانونية أو القضائية ، يكون الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم ومتضامنين مع المدين . 
مـــادة ( 763 )
يجوز للكفيل المتضامن أن يتمسك بما يتمسك به الكفيل غير المتضامن من دفوع متعلقة بالدين . 
مـــادة ( 764 )
إذا كان الكفلاء متضامنين فيما بينهم أو كانت كفالتهم بعقود متوالية ، ووفى أحدهـــم الدين عند حلوله ، كان له أن يرجع على كل من الباقين بحصته في الدين ، وبنصيبه في حصة المعسر منهم . 
2 ــ العلاقــة مــا بـين الكفيـل والمديـن : 
مـــادة ( 765 )
يجب على الكفيل أن يخطر المدين قبل أن يقوم بوفاء الدين . وإذا قاضاه الدائن وجب عليه أن يطلب إدخال المدين خصماً في الدعوى . فإذا لم يقم بإخطار المدين قبل وفاء الدين أو لم يطلب إدخاله خصماً في الدعوى ، سقط حقه في الرجوع على المدين إذا كان المدين قد وفى الدين أو كانت لديه أسباب من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى بطلانه أو انقضائه . 
مـــادة ( 766 )
للكفيل الذي وفى الدين أن يرجع على المدين ، بما أداه من أصل الدين وتوابعه وبمصروفات المطالبة الأولى، وبما يكون قد أنفقه من مصروفات من وقت إخطاره المدين بالإجراءات التي اتخذت ضده . 
مـــادة ( 767 )
إذا وفـى الكفيـــل الدين ، حل محل الدائن في حقه طبقاً لقواعد الحلول القانوني ، ولكن إذا لم يوف إلا بعض الدين ، فلا يرجع بما وفاه إلا بعد أن يستوفي الدائن حقه من المدين . 
مـــادة ( 768 )
إذا تعدد المدينون في دين واحد وكانوا متضامنين فيما بينهم ، فللكفيل الذي ضمنهم جميعا أن يرجع على أي منهم بما وفاه من الدين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفــرع الأول - نطـــاق حـــق الملكيــة
مـــادة ( 769 )
لمالك الشيء أن يستعمله وأن يستغله وأن يتصرف فيه ، في حدود القانون . 

مـــادة ( 770 )
ملكية الشيء تشمل أجزاءه ، وثماره ، ومنتجاته ، وملحقاته ، ما لم يوجد نص أو تصرف قانوني يخالف ذلك. 
مـــادة ( 771 )
ملكية الأرض تشمل ما تحتها وما فوقها إلى الحد المفيد في التمتع بها وفقاً للمألوف ، ما لم يوجد نص أو تصرف قانوني يخالف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 772 )
لا يُستملك ملك أحد إلا للمنفعة العامة وفي الأحوال وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها في القانون وبشرط تعويضه عنه تعويضاً عادلاً . 
مـــادة ( 773 )
لا يجوز للمالك أن تكون له فتحات على ملك جاره إلا في الحدود التي يقررها القانون . 
مـــادة ( 774 )
إذا تضمن التصرف القانوني شرطاً يمنع المتصرف إليه من التصرف في المـــال الذي اكتسب ملكيته بمقتضى ذلك التصرف ، أو يقيد حقه في التصرف فيه ، فلا يصح الشرط ما لم يكن مبنياً على باعث قوي ومقصوراً على مدة معقولة . 
مـــادة ( 775 )
أ ) إذا كان الشرط المانع أو المقيد للتصرف صحيحاً ، وتصرف المشروط عليه بما يخالف الشرط ، جاز لكل من المشترط ومن تقرر الشرط لمصلحته إبطال التصرف . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يصح التصرف المخالف للشرط إذا أقره المشترط وذلك ما لم يكن الشرط قد تقرر لمصلحة الغير. 
مـــادة ( 776 )
أ ) لا يحتج بالشرط المانع أو المقيد للتصرف على الغير إلا إذا كان على علم به وقت التصرف أو كان في مقدوره أن يعلم به . 
ب ) فإذا كان الشيء عقاراً وتم شهر التصرف الذي ورد به الشرط ، فيعتبر الغير عالماً بالشرط من وقت الشهر . 
الفــرع الثانـي - الملكيـة الشائعـة
(أولا) أحــكام الشيــوع :
مـــادة ( 777 )
أ ) إذا تعــدد أصحاب الحق العيني على شيء ، غير مفرزة حصة كل منهم ، فهم شركاء على الشيوع وتكون حصصهم متساوية ما لم يثبت غير ذلك . 
ب ) وتسري النصوص التالية على الملكية الشائعة ، كما تسري على الحقوق العينية الشائعة الأخرى ، ما لم تتعارض مع طبيعة الحق أو مع ما يقرره القانون . 
مـــادة ( 778 )
أ ) لكل شريك الحــق في استعمال الشيء الشائع واستغلاله بقدر حصته وبمراعاة حقوق شركائه . 
ب ) وله أن يتصرف في حصته الشائعة . 
مـــادة ( 779 )
تكون إدارة المال الشائع من حق الشركاء مجتمعين ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص في القانون على خلاف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 780 )
أ ) لأغلبية الشركاء ، على أساس قيمة الحصص ، أن تقوم بأعمال الإدارة المعتـــادة ولها أن تعين من الشركاء أو من غيرهم مديراً يقوم بهذه الأعمال . ولها أن تضع نظاماً للإدارة . 
ب ) ويسري ما تتخذه الأغلبية على جميع الشركاء وخلفائهم سواء كان الخلف عاماً أو خاصاً . 
مـــادة ( 781 )
إذا لم تتوفر الأغلبية المنصوص عليها في المـــادة السابقة ، فللمحكمة بناء على طلب أي شريك أن تتخذ من التدابير ما تقتضيه الضرورة أو المصلحة ولها أن تعين عند الحاجة من يدير المال الشائع . 
مـــادة ( 782 )
إذا تولى أحد الشركاء عملاً من أعمال الإدارة المعتادة ولم تعترض عليه أغلبية الشركاء في وقت مناسب ، اعتبر فيما قام به نائبا عن الجميع ، فإذا اعترضت الأغلبية لا ينفذ تصرف الشريك في حق باقي الشركاء . 
مـــادة ( 783 )
أ ) للشركاء الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع أن يقرروا في سبيل تحسين الانتفاع بهذا المال من التغييرات الأساسية والتعديل في الغرض الذي أعد لـه ما يجاوز الإدارة المعتادة ، على أن يخطروا باقي الشركاء بذلك القرار بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف قبل إحداث التغيير أو التعديل ، ولمن خالف من هؤلاء أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة باعتراضه خلال ثلاثين يوماً من وقت الإخطار . 
ب ) وللمحكمة إذا اعتمدت قرار الأغلبية ، أن تقرر ما تراه مناسباً من التدابير ، ولها بوجه خاص أن تأمر بإعطاء المخالف من الشركاء كفالة تضمن الوفاء بما قد يستحق من تعويضات . 
مـــادة ( 784 )
لكل شريك الحق في أن يتخذ من الوسائل ما يلزم لحفظ الشيء الشائع ، وذلك دون حاجة لموافقة باقي الشركاء . 
مـــادة ( 785 )
نفقات حفظ الشيء الشائع وإدارته وسائر التكاليف المقررة عليه يتحملها جميع الشركاء كل بنسبة حصته ، ما لم يتفق الشركاء جميعا على غيره أو يقضي القانون بخلافه . 
مـــادة ( 786 )
للشركاء الذين يملكون على الأقل ثلاثة أرباع المال الشائع أن يقرروا التصرف فيه إذا استندوا في ذلك إلى أسباب قوية ، وكانت القسمة ضارة بمصالح الشركاء ، وعليهم أن يخطروا باقي الشركاء بقرارهم بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف ولمن خالف من هؤلاء أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة باعتراضه خلال سـتين يوماً من وقت الإخطـار ، وللمحكمـة تبعاً للظروف التصريح بالتصرف أو رفضه . 
مـــادة ( 787 )
في الحالات التي ينص فيها القانون على حق أغلبية الشركاء في الإدارة غير المعتادة أو التصرف ، فلا تتوفر الأغلبية في شريك واحد مهما بلغت حصته في المال . 
مـــادة ( 788 )
إذا تصـــرف الشريك في جزء مفرز من المال الشائع ، فلا يكون للتصرف أثر ، فيما يتعلق بنقل الملكية أو إنشاء الحقوق العينية الأخرى ، إلا إذا وقع هذا الجزء عند القسمة في نصيب الشريك المتصرف . 
مـــادة ( 789 )
أ ) للشريك في المنقول الشائع أو في المجموع من المال أن يسترد قبل القسمة الحصة الشائعة التي باعها شريك غيره لأجنبي بطريق الممارسة ، وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلانه بالبيع بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف ، ويتم الاسترداد بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف يوجه إلى كل من البائع والمشتري ، ويحل المسترد محل المشتري في جميع حقوقه والتـزاماته إذا هو عوضه عن كل ما أنفقه . 
ب ) وإذا تعدد المستردون فلكل منهم أن يسترد بنسبة حصته . 
(ثانيـا) انقضـاء الشيـوع بالقسمـة :
مـــادة ( 790 )
أ ) لكل شريك أن يطالب بقسمة المال الشائع ما لم يكن مجبراً على البقاء فــي الشيوع بمقتضى نص في القانون أو بمقتضى تصرف قانوني . ولا يجوز الإجبار على البقاء في الشيوع بمقتضى تصرف قانوني إلى أجل يجاوز خمس سنين . فإذا كان الأجل لا يجاوز هذه المدة سرى الإجبار في حق الشريك وفي حق من يخلفه . 
ب ) ومع ذلك فللمحكمة ، بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء أن تأمر بالبقاء في الشيوع مدة تحددها أو بالاستمرار فيه إلى أجل لاحق للأجل المشروط وذلك متى كانت القسمة العاجلة ضارة بمصالح الشــركاء ، كما لها أن تأمــر بالقسمة قبل انقضاء الأجل المشروط إذا وجد سبب قوي يبرر ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 791 )
أ ) للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة المال الشائع بالطريقة التي يرونها ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك . 
ب ) فإذا كان بين الشركاء ناقص الأهلية أو غائب أو مفقود وجب مراعاة الإجراءات التي نص عليها القانون في هذا الشأن . 
مـــادة ( 792 )
أ ) للمتقاسم الحق في طلب إبطال القسمة التي تمت بالتراضي إذا لحقه منها غبن يزيد على الخمس ، ويكون التقدير حسب قيم الأشياء وقت القسمة . 
ب ) لا تسمع دعوى الإبطال بمرور سنة من وقت القسمة . 
ج ) وللمدعى عليه أن يمنع الإبطال إذا أكمل للمدعي نقداً أو عيناً ما نقص من نصيبه . 
مـــادة ( 793 )
ترفع دعوى القسمة أمام المحكمة الصغرى المدنية . وللمحكمة أن تندب خبيراً أو أكثر لإفراز الأنصبة إذا كان المال يقبل القسمة عيناً دون نقص كبير في قيمته . 
مـــادة ( 794 )
أ ) تكون الأنصبة على أساس أصغر حصة ولو كانت القسمة جزئية . 
ب ) ويجب أن يجنب لكل شريك نصيبه إذا اتفق الشركاء على ذلك ، أو تعذرت القسمة على أساس أصغر حصة ، ويكمل ما نقص من قيمة النصيب العيني بمعدل يدفعه من يحصل على نصيب أكبر من قيمة حصته . 
مـــادة ( 795 )
أ ) تـفصل المحكمة الصغرى المدنية في المنازعات التي تتعلق بتكوين الحصص وفي كل المنازعات الأخرى التي تدخل في اختصاصها . 
ب ) فإذا قامت منازعات لا تدخل في اختصاص تلك المحكمة ، كان عليها أن تحيل الخصوم إلى المحكمة الكبرى المدنية ، وأن تعين لهم الجلسة التي يحضرون فيها ، وتوقف دعوى القسمة إلى أن يفصل نهائياً في تلك المنازعات . 
مـــادة ( 796 )
أ ) متى انتهى الفصل في المنازعات وكانت الحصص قد عينت بطريق التجنيب ، أصدرت المحكمة الصغرى المدنية حكماً بإعطاء كل شريك النصيب المقرر الذي آل إليه . 
ب ) فإن كانت الحصص لم تعين بطريق التجنيب ، تجري القسمة بطريق الاقتراع وتثبت المحكمة ذلك في محضرها وتصدر حكماً بإعطاء كل شريك نصيبه المفرز . 
مـــادة ( 797 )
أ ) إذا كانت قسمة المال عيناً غير ممكنة أو كان من شأنها إحداث نقص كبير في قيمته ، حكمت المحكمة ببيعه بالمزاد طبقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية . 
ب ) ويجــوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بقصر المزايدة على الشركاء إذا طلبوا ذلك بالإجماع . 
مـــادة ( 798 )
أ ) يجب على الشركاء ، سواء كانت القسمة قضائية أو اتفاقية ، أن يدخلوا الدائنـين المشهـرة حقوقهم قبل رفع الدعوى أو قبل إبرام القسمة الاتفاقية ، وإلا كانت القسمة غير نافذة في حقهم . 
ب ) ولدائني كل شريــك أن يعارضـوا في أن تتم القسمة القضائية في غيبتهم ، وتكون المعارضة بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول بدون مظروف يوجه إلى جميع الشركاء . ويجب على الشركاء طلب إدخال من عارض من الدائنين في الدعوى ، وإلا كانت القسمة غير نافذة في حقهم . 
مـــادة ( 799 )
يعتبر المتقاسم مالكاً وحده للنصيب المفرز الذي اختص به في القسمة . 
وتكون ملكيته خالصة من كل حق رتبه غيره من الشركاء ما لم يكن الحق قد تقرر بإجماع الشركاء أو بأغلبيتهم وفقاً للقانون . 
مـــادة ( 800 )
إذا كانت حصة الشريك ، قبل القسمة ، مثقلة بحق عيني ، ترتب على القسمة أن يثقل هذا الحق نصيب الشريك المفرز أو جزءاً مما وقع في هذا النصيب يعادل قيمة الحصة التي كانت مثقلة بالحق ، وتعين المحكمة هذا الجزء عند عدم اتفاق ذوي الشأن . 
مـــادة ( 801 )
أ ) يضمن كل متقاسم للآخر ما يقع في النصيب الذي اختص به من تعرض أو استحقاق لسبب سابق على القسمة . 
ب ) فإذا استحق نصيب المتقاسم كله أو بعضه ، كان له أن يطلب فسخ القسمة وإجــراء قسمــة جديدة إذا كان ذلك ممكناً دون ضرر لباقي المتقاسمين أو للغير . فإن لم يطلب الفسخ أو تعذر إجراء قسمة جديدة كان لمستحق الضمان الرجوع على المتقاسمين الآخرين بمقدار ما نقص من نصيبه على أساس قيمة الأموال المقسومة جميعا وقت الاستحقاق . 
ويكون كل متقاسم ملزماً بنسبة حصته ، فإذا كان أحدهم معسراً وزع القدر الذي يلزمه على مستحق الضمان وجميع المتقاسمين غير المعسرين . 
مـــادة ( 802 )
يضمن المتقاسم ما يقع لغيره من المتقاسمين من تعرض أو استحقاق لسبب لاحق للقسمة يرجع إلى فعله ، ويلتـزم بتعويض مستحق الضمان عما نقص من نصيبه مقدراً وقت الاستحقاق ، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 803 )
مع عدم الإخلال بما تقضي به المـــادة السابقة لا يكون للضمان محل إذا وجد اتفاق صريح على الإعفاء منه في الحالة الخاصة التي نشأ عنها أو كان الاستحقاق راجعاً إلى خطأ المتقاسم نفسه . 
(ثالثــا) قسمــة المهايــأة :
مـــادة ( 804 )
أ ) للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة منافع المال الشائع مهايأة بأن ينتفع كل منهم بجزء مفرز يوازي حصته في المال الشائع مدة معينة متنازلا ًً لشركائه في مقابل ذلك عن الانتفاع بباقي الأجزاء . ولا يصح هذا الاتفــاق لمدة تزيد على خمس سنوات يجوز تجديدها باتفاق آخر مستقـل . 
ب ) فإذا لم يتفق على مدة أو انتهت المدة المتفق عليها ولم يحصل اتفاق جديد كانت مدتها سنة واحدة تتجدد إذا لم يعلن الشريك إلى شركائه قبل انتهاء السنة الجارية بثلاثة أشهر أنه لا يرغب في التجديد . 
ج ) وإذا دامت هذه القسمة خمس عشرة سنة انقلبت قسمة نهائية ما لم يتفق الشركاء على غير ذلك . وإذا حاز الشريك على الشيوع جزءاً مفرزاً من المال الشائع مدة خمس عشرة سنة افترض أن حيازته لهذا الجزء تستند إلى قسمة مهايأة . 
مـــادة ( 805 )
للشركاء جميعا أن يتفقوا على قسمة منافع المال الشائع مهايأة بأن يتناوب كل منهم الانتفاع به لمدة تتناسب مع حصته . 
مـــادة ( 806 )
للشركاء أثناء إجراءات القسمة النهائية أن يتفقوا على قسمة المال الشائع مهايأة بينهم حتى تتم القسمة النهائية، فإذا تعذر اتفاقهم على قسمة مهايأة جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب أحد الشركاء أن تأمر بها . 
مـــادة ( 807 )
تخضع قسمة المهايأة من حيث أهلية المتقاسمين وحقوقهم والتـزاماتهم ومن حيث الاحتجاج بها على الغير لأحكام عقد الإيجار ما لم تتعارض هذه الأحكام مع طبيعة القسمة . 
(رابعـا) الشيـوع الإجبــاري :
مـــادة ( 808 )
إذا تبين من الغرض الذي أعد له المال الشائع أنه يجب أن يبقى شائعاً ، فليس للشريك أن يطلب قسمته ولا أن يتصرف في حصته تصرفاً يتعارض مع ذلك الغرض . 
(خامسـا) ملكيـة الأســرة :
مـــادة ( 809 )
لأعضاء الأسرة الواحدة الذين تجمعهم وحدة العمل أو المصلحة ، أن يتفقوا كتابة على إنشاء ملكية للأسرة ، وتتكون هذه الملكية إما من تركة ورثوها واتفقــوا على جعلها كلها أو بعضها ملكاً للأسرة ، وإما من أي مال آخر مملوك لهم اتفقوا على إدخاله في هذه الملكية . 
مـــادة ( 810 )
يجــوز الاتفاق على إنشاء ملكية الأسرة لمدة لا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة ، على أنه يجوز لكل شريك أن يطلب من المحكمة الإذن له في إخراج نصيبه من هذه الملكية قبل انقضاء الأجل المتفق عليه إذا وجد مبرر قوي لذلك . 
وإذا لم يكن للملكية المذكورة أجل معين ، كان لكل شريك أن يخرج نصيبه منها بعد ستة اشهر من يوم أن يعلن إلى الشركاء رغبته في إخراج نصيبه . 
مـــادة ( 811 )
ليس للشركاء أن يطلبوا القسمة ما دامت ملكية الأسرة قائمة ، ولا يجوز لأي شريك أن يتصرف في نصيبه لأجنبي عن الأسرة إلا بموافقة الشركاء جميعا . 
وإذا تملك أجنبي عن الأسرة حصة أحد الشركاء برضاء هذا الشريك أو جبراً عنه ، فلا يكون الأجنبي شريكاً في ملكية الأسرة إلا برضائه ورضاء باقي الشركاء .
مـــادة ( 812 )
للشركاء أصحاب القدر الأكبر من قيمة الحصص أن يعينوا من بينهم للإدارة واحداً أو أكثر ، وللمدير أن يدخل على ملكية الأسرة من التغيير في الغرض الذي أعد له المال المشترك ما يحسن به طرق الانتفاع بهذا المال ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على غير ذلك . 
ويكون عزل المدير بالطريقة التي عين بها ولو اتفق على غير ذلك ، كما يجوز للمحكمة أن تعزلـه بناء على طلب أي شريك إذا وجد سبب قوي يبرر هذا العزل . 
مـــادة ( 813 )
فيما عدا الأحكام السابقة تنطبق قواعد الملكية الشائعة وقواعد الوكالة وأحكام التركة على ملكية الأسرة . 
(سادسـا) ملكيـة الطبقـات والشقـق :
مـــادة ( 814 )
يجوز إنشاء المباني بقصد تمليك كل أو بعض وحداتها . 
مـــادة ( 815 )
أ ) تســري نصوص المواد التالية على المباني المقامة طبقاً للمادة السابقة ، وعلى كل بناء أو مجموعة أبنية ، لعدة أشخاص ، كل منهم يملك جزءاً مفرزاً وحصة شائعة في الأجزاء المشتركة . 
ب ) ومن يملك جزءاً مفرزاً يعتبر مالكاً حصة شائعة في الأجزاء المشتركة ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك . 
ج ) وتعتبر الحصص الشائعة من ملحقات الجزء المفرز . 
مـــادة ( 816 )
1 - تشمل الأجزاء المشتركة : الأرض ، وهيكل البناء ، وأجزاءه وملحقاته غير المعدة للاستعمال الخاص بأحد الملاك ، وتشمل بوجه خاص :
أ ) الأرض المقام عليها البناء ، والأفنية ، والممرات الخارجية ، والحدائق ومواقف السيارات . 
ب ) أساسات البناء ، والأسقف ، والأعمدة المعدة لحملها ، والجدران الرئيسية . 
ج ) المداخل ، والممرات الداخلية ، والسلالم ، والمصاعد . 
د ) الأماكن المخصصة للحراس وغيرهم من العاملين في خدمة البناء .
هـ ) الأماكن المخصصة للخدمات المشتركة . 
و ) كل أنواع الأنابيب والأجهزة ، إلا ما كان منها داخل أحد الأجزاء المفرزة وتقتصر منفعته على مالك هذا الجزء . 
2 - كل ما سبق ما لم يرد في سندات الملك ما يخالفه . 
مـــادة ( 817 )
أ ) الأجزاء المشتركة التي تقتصر منفعتها على بعض الملاك فقط ، تكون ملكاً مشتركاً لهؤلاء الملاك . 
ب ) وبوجه خاص تكون الحواجز الفاصلة بين جزئين من أجزاء الطبقة ملكاً مشتركاً لمالكيها . 
مـــادة ( 818 )
تكون حصة كل مالك في الأجزاء المشتركة بنسبة قيمة الجزء الذي يملكه مفرزاً ، وتقدر قيمة هذا الجزء على أساس مساحته وموقعه وقت إنشاء البناء . 
مـــادة ( 819 )
الأجزاء المشتركة لا تقبل القسمة ، ولا يجوز للمالك أن يتصرف في حصة منها مستقلة عن الجزء الذي يملكه مفرزاً ، والتصرف في الجزء المفرز يشمل حصة المتصرف في الأجزاء الشائعة . 
مـــادة ( 820 )
أ ) للملاك بأغلبيــة ثلاثة أرباع الأنصبة أن يضعوا نظاماً لضمان حسن الانتفاع بالعقار وإدارته . 
ب ) ولا يجوز أن تفرض في النظام قيود على ملكية الأجزاء المفرزة أو المشتركة لا يبررها تخصص هذه الأجزاء أو موقعها . 
مـــادة ( 821 )
لكل مالــك أن يتصــرف فــي الجــزء المفـــرز الـــذي يملكه ، ولـه أن يستعمله وأن يستغله بما لا يتعارض مع التخصيص المتفق عليه أو مع ما أعد لـــه . 
مـــادة ( 822 )
لكل مالك ، في سبيل الانتفاع بالجزء الذي يملكه مفرزاً أن يستعمل الأجزاء المشتركة ، فيما خصصت له ، مع مراعاة حقوق غيره من الملاك . 
مـــادة ( 823 )
أ ) يجوز لكل مالك أن يحدث على نفقته تعديلاً في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كــان من شأنه تحسين الانتفاع بتلك الأجزاء دون أن يغير من تخصيصها أو يلحق الضرر بالملاك الآخرين . 
ب ) ويجـب ، قبـل إحـداث التعديل ، الحصول على موافقة الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد وفقاً لنص المادة (836) ، وفي حالة عدم وجود اتحاد ، الحصول على موافقة أغلبية ثلاثة أرباع الأنصبة ، فإذا لم يحصل على الموافقة كان له أن يطلب من المحكمة التصريح له بإجرائه . 
مـــادة ( 824 )
لا يجوز لأي مالك أن يقوم بعمل من شأنه أن يهدد سلامة البناء أو يغير في شكله أو مظهره الخارجي . 
مـــادة ( 825 )
أ ) نفقات حفظ الأجزاء المشتركة وصيانتها وإدارتها وتجديدها يتحملها جميع الملاك كل بنسبة حصته في تلك الأجزاء . 
ب ) ومع ذلك فنفقات الخدمات المشتركة ، التي تخص بعض الملاك أو يتفاوت الانتفاع بها تفاوتاً واضحاً توزع بنسبة ما يعود منها على كل طبقة أو شقة من منفعة . 
جـ ) كل ذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه . 
مـــادة ( 826 )
أ ) يجــوز للملاك بأغلبية الأنصبــة ، أن يكوّنوا ، اتحاداً لإدارة العقار وضمان حسن الانتفاع به . 
ب ) ومع ذلك يعتبر اتحاد الملاك قائماً بقوة القانون إذا زاد عدد ملاك العقار على أربعة ملاك . وفي تطبيق أحكام هذه الفقرة إذا تعدد الأشخاص الذين يملكون معا طبقة أو شقة أو بناء في مجموعة أبنية فإنهم يعتبرون مالكاً واحداً وعليهم أن يوكلوا من يمثلهم لتـنفيذ الإجراءات اللازمة لإنشاء اتحاد الملاك . فإذا لم يتفقوا فللمحكمة بناء على طلب أحدهم أو بناء على طلب أي من ذوي الشأن تعيين من يمثلهم . 
ج ) إذا لــم يقــم الملاك بإتمام الإجراءات اللازمة لإنشاء اتحاد الملاك في حالة ما إذا كان وجوده إجباريا بقوة القانون ، كان لأي منهم أو لأي من ذوي الشأن أن يطلب من المحكمة إتمام هذه الإجراءات ، ويدخل في الإجراءات الأمر بتوثيق اتفاق تكوين الاتحاد أمام كاتب العدل طبقاً للمـــادة (827) وكذلك تعيين مدير للاتحاد . 
مـــادة ( 827 )
أ ) يكـون للاتحاد شخصية اعتبارية من تاريخ توثيق اتفاق تكوينه أمام كاتب العدل . 
ب ) وينظم قرار يصدره وزير العــدل والشئون الإسلامية أحكام توثيق اتفاق تكوين اتحاد الملاك . 
مـــادة ( 828 )
إذا لم يوجد اتحاد ملاك تكون إدارة الأجزاء المشتركة وفقاً لما يتم الاتفاق عليه في النظام المنصوص عليه في المـــادة (820) ، وما ورد في الأحكام العامة في إدارة الملكية الشائعة .
مـــادة ( 829 )
إذا وجد اتحاد الملاك ، تسري النصوص التالية واللائحة العامة لإدارة ملكيــة الطبقات والشقق التي تصدر بقرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية . 
مـــادة ( 830 )
أ ) يجوز لاتحاد الملاك أن يمتلك طبقة أو شقة أو أكثر ملكية مفرزة ، ويكون له أن يتصرف فيها . 
ب ) ولا يكون للاتحاد بسبب ملكية بعض الأجزاء المفرزة أصوات في الجمعية العمومية . 
مـــادة ( 831 )
يعتبر اتحاد الملاك حارساً على الأجزاء المشتركة ، ويكون مسئولاً بهذه الصفة عن الأضرار التي تلحق الملاك أو الغير ، دون اخلال بحقه في الرجوع على غيره وفقاً للقانون . 
مـــادة ( 832 )
أ ) تـتكون الجمعية العمومية من جميع الملاك . 
ب ) وإذا تعــدد الأشخــاص الذين يملكون معا طبقة أو شقة أو بناء في مجموعة أبنية ، فيعتبرون فيما يتعلق بعضوية الجمعية مالكاً واحداً ، وعليهم أن يوكلوا من يمثلهم فيها . فإذا لم يتفقوا فللمحكمة ، بناء على طلب أحدهم أو على طلب مدير الاتحاد أن تعين من يمثلهم . 
مـــادة ( 833 )
أ ) لكل مالك عدد من الأصــوات في الجمعية العمومية يتناسب مع حصته في الأجزاء المشتركة . 
ب ) ومع ذلك فإذا كانت حصة المالك تزيد على النصف ، أنقص عدد ماله من أصوات إلى ما يساوي مجموع أصوات باقي الملاك .
مـــادة ( 834 )
أ ) يجوز للمالك أن يوكل غيره في حضور اجتماعات الجمعية العمومية والتصويت فيها .
ب ) ولا يجوز لشخص واحـد أن يكـون وكيلاً عن أكثر من مالك ، كما لا يجوز لمن له عدد من الأصوات مساو لأصوات باقي الأعضاء أن يكون وكيلاً عن غيره . 
ج ) ولا يجوز لمدير الاتحاد ولا لأحد معاونيه ولا لأزواجهم أن يكونوا وكلاء عن الملاك . 
مـــادة ( 835 )
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية ما للحاضرين من أصوات ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 836 )
تصـدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية أصوات جميع الأعضاء في شأن :-
أ ) التفويض في اتخــاذ قــرار من القرارات التي تكفي للموافقة عليها أغلبية أصوات الحاضرين . 
ب ) تعيين أو عزل مدير الاتحاد أو أعضاء مجلس الإدارة . 
ج ) التصريــح لأحد الملاك بإحداث تعديل في الأجزاء المشتركة وفقاً لنص المـــادة (823) . 
د ) تعديــل نســب توزيع النفقــات المنصــوص عليهــا في الفقرة الثانية من المـــادة (825) إذا أصبح هذا التعديل ضرورياً بسبب تغيير تخصيص بعض الطبقات أو الشقق . 
هـ ) شروط تـنفيذ الأعمال التي تفرضها القوانين أو اللوائح . 
و ) الشروط التي يتم بها التصرف في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا أصبح هذا التصرف واجباً تفرضه القوانين أو اللوائح . 
ز ) تجديـــد البناء في حالة الهلاك كلياً أو جزئياً ، وتوزيع نفقاته على الملاك . 
مـــادة ( 837 )
عند هلاك البناء كلياً أو جزئياً ، يخصص ما قد يستحق بسببه لأعمال التجديد ما لم توافق أغلبية الملاك على غير ذلك . 
مـــادة ( 838 )
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بأغلبية ثلاثة أرباع أصوات جميع الأعضاء في شأن :-
أ ) وضع نظام للملكية لضمان حسن الانتفاع بالعقار وإدارته أو تعديله . 
ب ) إحداث تعديل أو تغيير أو إضافة في الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كان من شأن ذلك تحسين الانتفاع بها في حدود ما خصص له العقار . وعلى الجمعية في هذه الحالة أن تقرر بنفس الأغلبية توزيع نفقات ما قررته من أعمال وكذلك نفقات تشغيل وصيانة ما استحدث . 
ولا يجوز لأي مالك أن يمنع أو يعطل تـنفيذ ما قررته الجمعية ولو اقتضى هذا التـنفيذ القيام بأعمال داخل طبقته أو شقته . ولمن يلحقه ضرر بسبب تـنفيــذ الأعمال التي قررتها الجمعية الحق في مطالبة الاتحاد بالتعويض . 
ج ) التصرفات العقارية التي من شأنها كسب أو نقل أو ترتيب حق من الحقوق العينية بالنسبة للأجزاء المشتركة باستثناء التصرفات المنصوص عليها في المـــادة (836) بند (و) . 
د ) تملك الاتحاد جزءاً من الأجزاء المفرزة ، والتصرف فيما يملكه من هذه الأجزاء . 
مـــادة ( 839 )
تصدر قرارات الجمعية العمومية بإجماع أصوات الأعضاء في شأن :
أ ) التصرفات في جزء من الأجزاء المشتركة إذا كان الاحتفاظ بهذا الجزء ضرورياً للانتفاع بالعقار وفقاً للتخصيص المتفق عليه . 
ب ) إنشاء طبقات أو شقق جديدة بغرض تمليكها ملكية مفرزة . 
مـــادة ( 840 )
أ ) تعين الجمعيـة العمومية مديراً للاتحاد ، من بين الملاك أو من غيرهم ، لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين قابلة للتجديد . 
ب ) وإذا لم تعين الجمعية العمومية مديراً للاتحاد ، كان لكل مالك أن يطلب من المحكمة تعيين مدير مؤقت . 
مـــادة ( 841 )
يمثــل المدير الاتحاد أمام المحاكم والجهات الإدارية وفي التعامل مع الغير . 
مـــادة ( 842 )
يتولى المدير تـنفيذ نظام الملكية وقرارات الجمعية العمومية وحفظ الأجزاء المشتركة ، وذلــك بالإضافة إلى ما يتقرر له من اختصاصات أخرى وفقاً للقانون . 
مـــادة ( 843 )
أ ) يجوز إنشاء مجلس لإدارة الاتحاد ، لمساعدة المدير والرقابة على أعماله ، وإبداء الرأي للجمعية فيما يراه والقيام بما تكلفه به . 
ب ) إذا لم ينص في نظام الملكية على إنشاء مجلس للإدارة ، يجوز للجمعية العمومية بأغلبية أصوات جميع الأعضاء أن تقرر إنشاء المجلس .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفـرع الأول - كسـب الملكيـة ابتـداء (الاستيـلاء)
مـــادة ( 844 )
من وضع يده على منقول مباح بنية تملكه ملكه . 
مـــادة ( 845 )
أ ) يصبح المنقول مباحا إذا تخلى عنه مالكه بنية النزول عن ملكيته . 
ب ) وتعتبر الحيوانات غير الأليفة مباحة ما دامت طليقة ، ومع ذلك إذا أحرز حيوان منها ثم عاد طليقاً فلا يعتبر مباحاً إلا إذا لم يتبعه المالك فوراً أو إذا كف عن تتبعه . 
ج ) وما روض من الحيوانات وألف الرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ، ثم فقد هذه العادة ، أصبح مباحاً ما دام طليقاً وكف صاحبه عن تتبعه . 
مـــادة ( 846 )
الكنــز المدفـــون أو المخبوء الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت ملكيته له ، يكون خمسه لمن يعثر عليه والباقـــي لمالـك الشــيء الذي وجد فيه الكنز أو لمالك رقبته أو للواقف أو ورثته إذا كان الشيء الذي وجد فيه موقوفا ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المـــادة (848) . 
مـــادة ( 847 )
كل عقار لا مالك له يكون ملكاً للدولة . 
مـــادة ( 848 )
الحق في صيد البر والبحر واللقطة والأشياء الأثرية وما في باطن الأرض من معادن تنظمه تشريعات خاصة. 
الفـرع الثانـي - كسـب الملكيـة ما بـين الأحيـاء
( أولا ) الالتصـــــاق :
مـــادة ( 849 )
كل ما على الأرض أو تحتها من بناء أو منشآت أخرى أو غراس ، يعتبر من عمل مالك الأرض أقامه على نفقته ويكون مملوكا له ، ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
مـــادة ( 850 )
أ ) يكون ملكا لمالك الأرض ما يحدثه فيها من منشآت أو غراس بمواد مملوكة لغيره ، إذا لم يكن ممكنا نزع هذه المواد دون أن يَـلـْحَقَ مالك الأرض ضرر جسيم ، أو كان ممكنا نزعها ولم ترفع الدعوى باستردادها خــلال سنة مــن وقت علم مالك المواد أنها اندمجت في الأرض .
ب ) فإذا تملك مالك الأرض المواد ، كان عليه أن يدفع قيمتها وقت التصاقها بالأرض ، أما إذا استرد المواد مالكها فإن نزعها يكون على نفقة مالك الأرض . ولمالك المواد في الحالين الحق في التعويض إن كان له وجه .
مـــادة ( 851 )
إذا أحدث شخص بناءً أو غراسا أو منشآت أخرى ، بمواد من عنده ، على أرض يعلم أنها مملوكــة لغيره وأنه ليس له الحق في إحداثها ، كان لمالك الأرض أن يطلب إزالة المستحدثات على نفقة مــن أحدثهــا مع التعويض إن كـان له وجه ، وذلك خلال سنة من وقت علمه بإحداثها ، فإن لم يطلب الإزالة ، أو طلب استبقاء المستحدثــات التـزم بدفع قيمتها مستحقة الإزالة أو دفع ما زاد بسببها من قيمة الأرض .
مـــادة ( 852 )
أ ) إذا أحدث شخص بناءً أو غراسا أو منشآت أخرى ، بمواد من عنده ، على أرض غيره بترخيص من المالك أو كان معتقدا بحسن نية أن له الحق في إحداثها ، فلا يجوز لمالك الأرض أن يطلب الإزالة ، وإنمــا يكــون لــه الخيار بين أن يدفع قيمة المواد وأجرة العمل أو أن يدفع ما زاد في قيمة الأرض بسبب ما استحدث فيهــا ، هذا ما لم يطلب من أحدث البناء أو الغـــراس أو المنشـــآت نزع ما استحدثه وكان ذلك لا يلحق بالأرض ضررا .
ب ) ومـع ذلـك فـإذا كانت المستحدثات قد بلغت حدا من الجسامة بحيث يرهق مالك الأرض أن يؤدي ما هو مستحق عنها ، كان له أن يطلب تمليك الأرض لمن أحدثها بمقابل عادل .
مـــادة ( 853 )
يجوز للمحكمــة ، بناء على طلب مـن يلتـزم بالمقابــل أو التعويض ، وفقا للمادتين ( 851 ) و(852) ، أن تقرر ما تراه مناسبا للوفاء بما تحكم به ، ولها بوجه خاص أن تحكم بأن يكون الوفاء على أقساط دورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات الكافية .
مـــادة ( 854 )
إذا كان مالك الأرض ، وهو يقيم عليها بناء ، قد جار بحسن نية على جزء يسير من الأرض الملاصقة ، جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم بتمليكه الجزء المشغول بالبناء نظير مقابل عادل .
مـــادة ( 855 )
أ ) إذا أحدث شخص بناءً أو غراسا أو منشآت أخرى ، على أرض غيره ، بمواد مملوكة لشخـص ثالــث ، كان لمالك المواد أن يرجع بالتعويض على من أخذها ، كما له أن يرجع على مالك الأرض بما لا يزيد عما بقي في ذمته من قيمة ما استحدث على أرضه .
ب ) وإذا كان من أحدث البناء أو الغراس أو المنشآت حسن النية ، كان لمالك المواد أن يطلب نزعها إذا لم يـُـلـْحِـق ذلك بالأرض ضررا . 
مـــادة ( 856 )
إذا التصقت منقولات لملاك مختلفين بحيث لا يمكن فصلها دون تلف ولم يكن هناك اتفاق بين المالكين ، قضت المحكمة في الأمر مراعية في ذلك الضرر الذي حدث وحالة الأطراف وحسن أو سوء نية كل منهم .
( ثانيـا ) التصــرف القانونــي :
مـــادة ( 857 )
تـنـتقل الملكية - كما تـنـتقل أو تنشأ الحقوق العينية الأخرى - في المنقول والعقار ، بالتصرف القانوني إذا كان المتصرف هو صاحب الحق المتصرف فيه وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين التاليتين .
مـــادة ( 858 )
أ ) إذا كان المتصرف فيه منقولا معينا بذاته ، انتقل الحق أو نشأ فور إبرام التصرف .
ب ) إذا كان المنقول معينا بنوعه فلا ينتقل الحق أو ينشأ إلا بإفرازه .
ج ) كل ذلك ما لم ينص القانون أو يقض الاتفاق على خلافه .
مـــادة ( 859 )
إذا كــان المتصــرف فيــه عقارا ، فلا تـنـتقل الحقـــوق العينيــة أو تنشــأ ، إلا بمراعاة أحكام قانون التسجيل العقاري .
( ثالثـــا ) الشفعـــة :
مـــادة ( 860 )
الشفعة هي حق الحلول محل المشتري عند بيع العقار في الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية .
مـــادة ( 861 )
أ ) يثبت الحق في الشفعة للشريك في الشيوع إذا بيعت حصة من المال الشائع لغير الشركاء .
ب ) وإذا تعدد الشفعاء كان استحقاق كل منهم للشفعة على قدر نصيبه .
مـــادة ( 862 )
1 - لا شفعة :
أ ) إذا تم البيع بالمزاد العلني وفقا لإجراءات رسمها القانون .
ب ) إذا وقع البيع بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الزوجين أو بين الأقارب للدرجة الثانية .
ج ) إذا أظهـــر الشفيــع إرادتــه صراحة أو ضمنا ، وقت البيع أو قبله ، في أنه لا يرغب في الشراء بالشروط التي تم بها البيع .
د ) إذا كان العقار قد بيع ليجعل محل عبادة أو ليلحق بمحل عبادة .
2 - ولا يجوز للوقف أن يأخذ بالشفعة .
مـــادة ( 863 )
إذا اشترى شخص ما تجوز الشفعة فيه ، ثم باعه قبل أن يعلن الشفيع رغبته فــي الأخــذ بالشفعــة أو قبــل أن يصبــح إعــلان الرغبــة حجة على الغير وفقا للمـــادة (866) ، فلا يجوز الأخذ بالشفعة إلا من المشتري الثاني وبالشروط التي اشترى بها .
مـــادة ( 864 )
ليس للشفيع أن يأخذ بعض المبيع إلا إذا تعدد المشترون ، فله أن يأخذ نصيب بعضهم ويترك الباقي .
مـــادة ( 865 )
1 - على أي من البائع والمشتري لجزء شائع في عقار أن يوجه لباقي الشركاء كتاباً مسجلا بعلم الوصول يخطرهم فيه بالبيع .
2 - ويجب أن يشتمل الكتاب على البيانات الآتية وإلا كان باطلا :
أ ) اسم كل من البائع والمشتري ولقبه وموطنه .
ب ) بيان المبيع بيانا كافيا .
ج ) بيان الثمن وشروط البيع .
3 - ويعتبر هذا الكتاب قرينة قاطعة على العلم بالبيع .
مـــادة ( 866 )
أ ) على من يريد الأخذ بالشفعة أن يعلن رغبته فيها إلى كل من البائع والمشتري بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من تاريخ إخطاره بالبيع وإلا سقط حقه .
ب ) وإذا لم يتلق طالب الشفعة موافقة البائع والمشتري على رغبته خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ وصول كتاب الرغبة إليهما ، فعليه أن يقيم دعواه على كل مــن البائع والمشتري خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من نهاية المدة سالفة البيان ، وذلك بعــد أن يودع خزانة المحكمة كل الثمن الحقيقي الذي حصل به البيع وإلا سقط حقه .
ج ) ولا يعتبر إعلان الرغبة حجة على الغير إلا إذا علم به . ويعتبر التأشير بإعلان الرغبة في صحيفة العقار وفقا للمـــادة (867) قرينة قاطعة على علم الغير .
مـــادة ( 867 )
يجب التأشير بإعلان الرغبة في الأخذ بالشفعة في صحيفة العقار بالسجل العقاري .
ويترتب على ذلك أنه إذا تقرر حق الشفيع بحكم قيد في صحيفة العقار ، فإنه يكون حجة على من تقررت لهم حقوق عينية إبتداء من تاريخ التأشير المذكور .
مـــادة ( 868 )
الحكم الذي يصدر نهائيا بثبوت الشفعة يعتبر سندا لحقوق الشفيع والتـزاماته ، وذلك دون إخلال بالقواعد المتعلقة بالتسجيل .
مـــادة ( 869 )
أ ) يحل الشفيع قبل البائع محل المشتري في جميع حقوقه والتـزاماته .
ب ) ومع ذلـك لا يحــق لـه الانتفــاع بالأجــل الممنــوح للمشتري فــي دفع الثمن إلا برضاء البائع .
ج ) وإذا استحق المبيع للغير بعد أخذه بالشفعة ، فليس للشفيع أن يرجع إلا على البائع .
مـــادة ( 870 )
أ ) إذا زاد المشتري في المشفوع فيه شيئا ، من بناء أو غراس أو نحوه ، قبل أن يعلنه الشفيع برغبته في الأخذ بالشفعة ، كان الشفيع ملزما تبعا لما يختاره المشتري أن يدفع ما أنفقــه أو ما زاد في قيمة المشفوع فيه بسبب ما أحدثه .
ب ) فــإذا كان المشتري قد أحدث الزيادة بعد أن أعلنه الشفيع بالرغبة ، كان للشفيع إما أن يطلــب الإزالــة ، أو يستبقي الزيــادة مقابــل دفــع ما أنفقه المشتري أو ما زاد في قيمة المشفوع فيه بسببها .
مـــادة ( 871 )
أ ) لا يسري في حق الشفيع أي تصرف من المشتري من شأنه نقل الملكية أو ترتيب حق عيني آخر ، إذا كان قد صدر بعد التاريخ الذي أصبح فيه كتاب إبلاغ الرغبة حجة على الغير وفقا للمـــادة (866) .
ب ) ويكون للدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم ما كان لهم من أولوية فيما آل إلى المشتري من ثمن .
مـــادة ( 872 )
يسقط الحق في الأخذ بالشفعة :
أ ) إذا نزل الشفيع عن حقه في الأخذ بالشفعة صراحة أو ضمنا .
ب ) إذا انقضت أربعة أشهر من يوم تسجيل عقد البيع .
ج ) في الأحوال الأخرى التي نص عليها القانون .
مـــادة ( 873 )
لا يسقط الحق في الأخذ بالشفعة بموت الشفيع إنما ينتقل إلى ورثته .
( رابعا ) الحيـــازة :
1 ــ تعريـف الحيـازة وأركانهـا :
مـــادة ( 874 )
الحيازة هي سيطرة شخص ، بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره ، على شيء مادي ، ظاهرا عليه بمظهر المالك أو صاحب حق عيني آخر ، بأن يباشر عليه الأعمال التي يباشرها عادة صاحب الحق .
مـــادة ( 875 )
لا تقوم الحيازة على عمل يأتيه الشخص على أنه من المباحات أو بعمل يتحمله الغير على سبيل التسامح .
مـــادة ( 876 )
تكون الحيازة بالوساطة متى كان الوسيط يباشر السيطرة على الشيء باسم الحائز .
مـــادة ( 877 )
يجوز لعديم الأهلية أو ناقصها أن يكسب الحيازة عن طريق من ينوب عنه قانونا .
مـــادة ( 878 )
ليس لمن يحوز باسم غيره أن يغير لنفسه صفة حيازته ، ولكن تتغير هذه الصفة إما بفعل الغير وإما بفعل من الحائز يعتبر معارضة لحق من كان يحوز باسمــه . ولا تبــدأ الحيــازة بصفتهــا الجديدة إلا من وقت الفعل الذي أحدث التغيير .
مـــادة ( 879 )
إذا اقترنت الحيازة بإكراه أو حصلت خفية أو كان فيها لبس ، فلا يكون لهــا أثـــر قبـــل من وقع عليه الإكراه أو أخفيت عنه الحيازة أو التبس أمرها عليه ، إلا من الوقت الذي تزول فيه هذه العيوب .
2 ــ إثبــات الحيــازة :
مـــادة ( 880 )
إذا ثبت قيام الحيازة في وقت سابق معين وكانت قائمة حالا ، فإن ذلك يكون قرينة على قيامها في المدة ما بين الزمنين ، ما لم يقم الدليل على العكس .
مـــادة ( 881 )
إذا تنازع أشخاص متعددون على الحيازة ، افترض أن من يباشر السيطرة المادية هو الحائز إلى أن يثبــت العـكس ، فـإن كانت هذه السيطرة قد انتقلت من حائز سابق افترض أنها لحساب من انتقلت منه .
3 ــ حسن وسوء نية الحائــز :
مـــادة ( 882 )
أ ) يعتـبر الحائــز حسن النية إذا كان يجهل أنه يعتدى على حق للغير ، إلا إذا كان هذا الجهل ناشئا عن خطأ جسيم .
ب ) فإذا كان الحائز شخصا معنويا فالعبرة بنية من يمثله .
ج ) وحسن النية مفترض إلى أن يثبت العكس ، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 883 )
أ ) يصبح الحائز سيئ النية من وقت علمه أن حيازته اعتداء على حق الغير أو مــن وقــت إعلانه في لائحة الدعوى بما يفيد أن حيازته اعتداء على حق غيره .
ب ) ويعتبر سيئ النية من اغتصب الحيازة بالإكراه من غيره .
مـــادة ( 884 )
تبقـــى الحيازة محتفظة بالصفة التي بدأت بها وقت كسبها إلى أن يثبت العكس .
4 ــ انتقال الحيازة :
مـــادة ( 885 )
تـنـتقل الحيازة للخلف العام بصفاتها . على أنه إذا كان السلف سيئ النية وأثبت الخلف أنه كان في حيازته حسن النية جاز له أن يتمسك بحسن نيته .
مـــادة ( 886 )
تـنـتقل الحيازة من الحائز إلى غيره إذا اتفقا على ذلك وأصبح في استطاعة هذا الغير أن يسيطر على الشيء ولو لم يتسلمه تسلما ماديا .
مـــادة ( 887 )
يجوز أن يتم نقل الحيازة دون تسليم مادي إذا استمر الحائز واضعا يده لحسـاب من يخلفه في الحيازة أو استمر الخلف واضعا يده ولكن لحساب نفسه .
مـــادة ( 888 )
أ ) يجــوز أن يتم نقل الحيازة إذا تسلم الخلف ما يمكنه من التسلم المادي للشيء .
ب ) وبوجه خاص ، يقوم تسليم السندات المعطاة عن البضائع المعهود بها إلى أمين النقل أو المودعة في المخازن مقام تسليم البضائع ذاتها . على أنه إذا تسلم شخص هذه المستندات وتسلم آخر البضاعة ذاتها وكان كلاهمــا حســن النيــة فإن الأفضلية تكون لمن تسلم البضاعة .
مـــادة ( 889 )
يجوز للخلف الخاص أن يضم إلى حيازته حيازة سلفه في كل ما يرتبه القانون على الحيازة من أثـــر .
5 ــ زوال الحيـــازة :
مـــادة ( 890 )
أ ) تزول الحيازة إذا تخلى الحائز عن سيطرته الفعلية على الشيء أو فقد هذه السيطرة بأية طريقة أخرى .
ب ) ومع ذلك لا تزول الحيازة إذا حال دون السيطرة الفعلية مانع وقتي .
فإذا كانت الحيازة واردة على عقار وسلبت من صاحبها ثم استردها خلال السنتين التاليتين لفقدها اعتبرت أنها لم تزل أصلا .
6 ــ آثــار الحيـــازة :
مـــادة ( 891 )
من حاز شيئا ظاهرا عليه بمظهر المالك أو صاحب حق عيني آخر عليه ، اعتبر هو المالك أو صاحب الحق ما لم يثبت العكس .
مـــادة ( 892 )
أ ) لحائز العقار إذا فقد الحيازة أن يطلب خلال السنتين التاليتين لفقدها ردها إليه ، فإذا كان فقد الحيازة خفية بدأ سريان السنتين من وقت انكشافه .
ب ) ويجـوز أيضـــا لمن كان حائزا لحساب غيره أن يطلب استرداد الحيازة .
مـــادة ( 893 )
أ ) إذا لم يكن من فقد الحيازة قد انقضت على حيازته سنتان وقت فقدها ، فلا يجـــوز أن يسترد الحيازة إلا من شخص لا يستند إلى حيازة أحق بالتفضيل . والحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل هي الحيازة التي تقـــوم على سند قانوني . فإذا لم يكن لدى أي من الحائزين سند أو تعادلت سنداتهم كانت الحيازة الأحق بالتفضيل هي الأسبق في التاريخ .
ب ) أما إذا كان فقد الحيازة بالقوة فللحائز في جميع الأحوال أن يسترد خلال السنتين التاليتين حيازته من المعتدي .
مـــادة ( 894 )
يجوز أن ترفع دعوى استرداد الحيازة على من انتقلت إليه حيازة العقار ولو كان حسن النية .
مـــادة ( 895 )
لحائز العقار إذا استمرت حيازته سنتان ثم وقع له تعرض في حيازته ، أن يرفع خلال السنتين التاليتين دعوى بمنع هذا التعرض .
مـــادة ( 896 )
أ ) لحائز العقار إذا استمرت حيازته سنتان ، وخشي لأسباب معقولة التعرض له نتيجة أعمال جديدة تهدد حيازته ، أن يرفع خلال السنتين التاليتين لبدء هذه الأعمال دعوى بوقفها طالما أنها لم تتم .
ب ) وللمحكمة أن تحكم بمنع استمرار الأعمال أو تأذن باستمرارها ، ولها في الحالتين أن تأمر بتقديم تأمين كاف ضمانا لما قد يحدث من ضرر نتيجة تـنفيذ الحكم .
مـــادة ( 897 )
أ ) لحائز الشيء الحق فيما يقبضه من ثماره وما يحصل عليه من منفعة ما دام حسن النية .
ب ) وتعتبر الثمار الطبيعية أو المستحدثة مقبوضة يوم فصلها ، أما الثمار المدنية فتعتبر مقبوضة يوما فيوما ، والحصول على المنفعة كقبض الثمار المدنية .
مـــادة ( 898 )
يكون الحائز مسئولا من وقت أن يصبح سيئ النية عن المنفعة التي حصل عليهـــا والثمــــار التي قبضها أو التـــي قصر في قبضها ، ويجوز له أن يسترد ما أنفقه في إنتاج الثمار .
مـــادة ( 899 )
أ ) على المالك الذي يرد إليه ملكه أن يؤدي إلى الحائز جميع ما أنفقه من المصروفات الضرورية .
ب ) وتسـري في شـأن المصروفــات النافعة أحكام المادتين(851) و(852) .
ج ) وليس للحائز أن يطالب بشيء من المصروفات الكمالية . وللمالك أن يستبقي ما استحدثه الحائز من منشآت بقيمتها مستحقة الإزالة ، فإن لم يطلب ذلك كان للحائز أن ينزع ما استحدثه على أن يعيد الشيء إلى حالته الأولى دون ضرر .
مـــادة ( 900 )
على المالك الذي يـُرد إليه ملكه أن يؤدي للحائز الذي تلقى الحيازة من غيره ما أداه هذا الحائز إلى سلفه من مصروفات وذلك في حدود ما يلتـزم به المالك وفقا للمـــادة السابقة .
مـــادة ( 901 )
يجوز للمحكمة ، بناء على طلب المالك ، أن تقرر ما تراه مناسبا للوفاء بالمصروفات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين ، ولها أن تقضي بأن يكون الوفاء على أقساط دورية بشرط تقديم الضمانات الكافية .
مـــادة ( 902 )
أ ) لا يكــون الحائز حسن النية مسئولا قبل من يستحق الشيء عما يصيبه من هــلاك أو تلــف إلا بقدر ما عاد عليه من فائدة ترتبت على هذا الهلاك أو التلف .
ب ) ويكــون الحائــز سيئ النية مسئولا عن هلاك الشيء أو تلفه ولو كان ذلك ناشئا عن قوة قاهرة ، إلا إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك أو يتلف ولو كان في يد من يستحقه .
مـــادة ( 903 )
من حاز عقارا كان له أن يكسب ملكيته إذا استمرت حيازته له دون انقطاع ستين سنة ، وتكون المدة خمس عشرة سنة بالنسبة للمنقول والحق العيني غير الملكية .
ولا يسري هذا الحكم على ملكية العقار وأي حق عيني آخر مسجل بالسجل العقاري .
مـــادة ( 904 )
تسري قواعد سماع الدعوى بمرور الزمان على المدة التي تستمر خلالها الحيازة فيما يتعلق بحساب المدة ووقفها وانقطاعها والاتفاق على تعديلها . وذلك بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه هذه القواعد مع طبيعة الحيازة ، ومع مراعاة الأحكام الآتية .
مـــادة ( 905 )
تنقطع مدة عدم سماع الدعوى إذا تخلى الحائز عن الحيازة أو فقدها ولو بفعل الغير .
غير أن مدة عدم سماع الدعوى لا تنقطع بفقد الحيازة إذا استردها الحائز خلال سنتين أو رفع دعوى استردادها في هذا الميعاد .
مـــادة ( 906 )
أ ) من حاز بسبب صحيح منقولا أو حقا عينيا على منقول أو سندا لحامله فإنه يصبح مالكا له إذا كان حسن النية وقت حيازته .
ب ) فإذا كان حُسْن النية والسبب الصحيح قد توافرا لدى الحائز في اعتباره الشيء خاليا من التكاليف والقيود العينية كسب الحق خالصا منها .
مـــادة ( 907 )
الحيــازة فــي ذاتها قرينة على وجود السبب الصحيح وحُسْن النية ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
مـــادة ( 908 )
أ ) يجوز لمالك المنقول أو السند لحامله أو لصاحب الحق العيني عليه إذا فقده أو سُرق منه ، أن يسترده ممن يكون حائزا له بسبب صحيح وحُسْن نية ، وذلك خلال ثلاث سنوات من وقت الفقد أو السرقة .
ب ) فإذا كان الحائز قد اشترى الشيء في سوق أو مزاد علني أو ممن يتجــر في مثله ، فله أن يطلب ممن يسترده أن يعجل له الثمن الذي دفعه .
الفـرع الثالث - كسب الملكية بسبب الوفاة
( أولا ) الميــــراث :
مـــادة ( 909 )
تعيين الورثة وتحديد أنصبائهم في الإرث وانتقال أموال التركة إليهم تسري عليها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية . 
( ثانيـا ) الوصيـــة :
مـــادة ( 910 )
تسري على الوصية أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية .
مـــادة ( 911 )
أ ) كل تصرف قانوني يصدر من شخص في مرض الموت بقصد التبرع يعتبر تصرفــا مضافــا إلى ما بعد الموت ، وتسري عليه أحكام الوصية .
ب ) وعلى ورثة المتصرف أن يثبتوا أن التصرف تم من المورث وهو في مرض الموت ، ولهم إثبات ذلك بجميع الطرق .
ج ) وإذا أثبت الورثة أن التصرف صدر من مورثهم في مرض الموت ، اعتبر التصرف صادرا على سبيل التبرع ، ما لم يثبت العكس .
مـــادة ( 912 )
إذا تصرف شخص لأحد ورثته ، واحتفظ بأية طريقة كانت بحيازة العين التــي تصــرف فيهــا وبحقه في الانتفاع بها مدى حياته اعتبر التصرف مضافا إلى ما بعد الموت ، وتسري عليه أحكام الوصية ، ما لم يقم دليل يخالف ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( أولا ) حــق الانتفـــاع :
مـــادة ( 913 )
حق الانتفاع يكسب بتصرف قانوني أو بمقتضى الحيازة .
مـــادة ( 914 )
يراعى في حقوق المنتفع والتـزاماته السند الذي أنشأ حق الانتفاع وكذلك الأحكام المقررة في المواد الآتية .
مـــادة ( 915 )
تكون ثمار الشيء المنتفـع به للمنتفع بنسبة مدة انتفاعه مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المـــادة (921) . 
مـــادة ( 916 )
أ ) على المنتفع أن يستعمل الشيء بحالته التي تسلمه بها وبحسب ما أعد له وأن يديره إدارة حسنة .
ب ) ولمالك الرقبة أن يعترض على أي استعمال غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعــة الشيء ، فإذا أثبت أن حقوقه في خطر جاز له أن يطالب بتقديم تأمينات ، فإن لم يقدمها المنتفع أو ظل رغم اعتراض مالك الرقبة يستعمل العين استعمالا غير مشروع أو غير متفق مع طبيعتها فللقاضي أن ينزع العين من تحت يده وأن يسلمها إلى آخر يتولى إدارتها ، ولـه تبعا لخطورة الحال أن يحكم بانتهاء حق الانتفاع دون إخلال بحقوق الغير .
مـــادة ( 917 )
أ ) المنتفع ملزم أثناء انتفاعه بكل ما يفرض على العين المنتفع بها من التكاليف المعتادة ، وبكل النفقات التي تقتضيها أعمال الصيانة .
ب ) ولا يجبر مالك الرقبة على أداء التكاليف غير المعتادة ولا الاصلاحات الجسيمة ولو حصلت بغير خطأ المنتفع ، وذلك ما لـم يكـن حـق الانتفــاع قد تقرر بمقابل ، أو اشترط غيره .
مـــادة ( 918 )
أ ) علــى المنتـفع أن يبـذل من العناية في حفظ الشيء ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد .
ب ) وهو مسئول عن هلاك الشيء ولو بسبب أجنبي إذا كان قد تأخر بعد إعذاره عن رده إلى صاحبه بعد انتهاء حق الانتفاع ، إلا إذا أثبت أن الشيء كان يهلك ولو في يد المالك .
مـــادة ( 919 )
إذا هلك الشيء أو تلف أو احتاج إلى إصلاحات جسيمة ، أو إلى اتخاذ إجـــراء يقيه من خطر لم يكن منظورا، فعلى المنتفع أن يبادر بإخطار المالك ، وعليه إخطاره أيضا إذا ادعى أجنبي استحقاق الشيء نفسه .
مـــادة ( 920 )
إذا كان المال المقرر عليه حق الانتفاع منقولا ، وجب جرده ولزم المنتفع تقديم تأمين كاف . فإن لم يقدم المنتفع التأمين ، جاز للقاضي ، أن يأمر بوضع المال في يد أمين يتولى إدارته لحساب المنتفع .
وإذا شمل حق الانتفاع أشياء لا يمكن استعمالها دون استهلاكها كان للمنتفع الحق في استهلاكها بشرط أن يرد مثلها عند انتهاء حقه في الانتفاع ، وللمنتفع نتاج المواشي بعد أن يعوض منها ما نفق من الأصل في حادث فجائي .
مـــادة ( 921 )
أ ) ينتهي حق الانتفاع بانقضاء الأجل المعين ، فإن لم يعين له أجل عد مقررا لحياة المنتفع ، وهو ينتهي على أي حال بموت المنتفع .
ب ) وإذا كانت الأرض المنتفع بها مشغولة عند انقضاء الأجل أو موت المنتفع بزرع قائم ، تركت الأرض للمنتفع أو لورثته إلى حين إدراك الزرع ، على أن يدفعوا أجرة الأرض عن هذه الفترة من الزمن .
مـــادة ( 922 )
ينتهــي حــق الانتفاع بهلاك الشيء ، إلا أنه ينتقل من هذا الشيء إلى ما قد يقوم مقامه من عوض .
وإذا لم يكن الهلاك راجعا إلى خطأ المالك ، فلا يجبر على إعادة الشيء لأصلـه . ولكنه إذا أعاده رجع للمنتفع حق الانتفاع إذا لم يكن الهلاك بسببه .
مـــادة ( 923 )
أ ) لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق الانتفاع إذا لم يستعمل مدة خمس عشرة سنة .
ب ) وإذا كان حق الانتفاع لعدة شركاء على الشيوع ، فاستعمال أحدهم الحق يقطع مدة عدم سماع الدعوى لمصلحة الباقين ، كما أن وقف المدة لمصلحة أحد الشركاء يوقفها لمصلحة الآخرين .
( ثانيا ) حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى :
مـــادة ( 924 )
نطاق حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى يتحدد بمقدار ما يحتاج إليه صاحب الحق هو وأسرته لخاصة أنفسهم ، وذلك دون إخلال بما يقرره السند المنشئ للحق من أحكام .
مـــادة ( 925 )
لا يجوز النزول للغير عن حق الاستعمال أو حق السكنى إلا بناء على شرط مكتوب أو مبرر قوي .
مـــادة ( 926 )
فيما عدا الأحكام المتقدمة تسري الأحكام الخاصة بحق الانتفاع على حق الاستعمال وحق السكنى متى كانت لا تتعارض مع طبيعة هذين الحقين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 927 )
حق الارتفاق تكليف على عقار لمنفعة عقار آخر مملوك لغير مالك العقار الأول .
ويجوز أن يترتب الارتفاق على مال عام إن كان لا يتعارض مع الاستعمال الذي خصص له هذا المال .
مـــادة ( 928 )
حــق الارتفـــاق يكسـب بتصـرف قانوني أو بالميراث ولا يكســب بالتــقادم إلا الارتفاقات الظاهرة بما فيها حق المرور .
مـــادة ( 929 )
يجــوز فــي الارتفاقات الظاهـــرة أن ترتب أيضا بتخصيص من المالك الأصلي .
ويكون هناك تخصيص من المالك الأصلي إذا تبين بأي طريق من طرق الإثبات أن مالك عقارين منفصلين قد أنشأ بينهما علاقة تبعية ظاهرة من شأنها أن تدل على وجود ارتفاق لو أنهما كانا مملوكين لشخصين مختلفين، ففي هذه الحالة إذا انتقل العقاران إلى أيدي ملاك مختلفين دون تغيير في حالتهما عد الارتفاق مرتبا بين العقارين لهما وعليهما ، ما لم يوجد شرط صريح يخالف ذلك .
مـــادة ( 930 )
إذا فرضـــت قيود معينة تـُحد من حق مالك العقار في البناء عليه كيف شاء ، كأن يمنـــع من تجاوز حد معين في الإرتفاع بالبناء أو في مساحة رقعته ، فإن هذه القيود تكون حقوق ارتفاق على هذا العقار لفائدة العقارات التي فرضت لمصلحتها هذه القيود هذا ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغيره .
وكل مخالفة لهذه القيود تجوز المطالبة بإصلاحها عينا . ومع ذلك يجوز الاقتصار على الحكم بالتعويض إذا رأت المحكمة ما يبرر ذلك .
مـــادة ( 931 )
تخضع حقوق الارتفاق لما هو مقرر في سند إنشائها ، ولما جرى عليه عرف الجهة ، والأحكام الواردة في المواد التالية .
مـــادة ( 932 )
لمالك العقار المرتفق أن يجري الأعمال الضرورية لاستعمال حقه والمحافظة عليه ، وعليــه أن يستعمــل هذا الحق على الوجه الذي لا ينشأ عنه إلا أقل ضرر ممكن للعقار المرتفق به .
مـــادة ( 933 )
إذا جدّ من حاجات العقار المرتفق ما من شأنه زيادة عبء الارتفاق ، جاز للقاضي بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين أن يقضي بتعديل الارتفاق بما تقتضيه ضرورة مواجهة الزيادة ، وذلك نظير مقابل عادل .
مـــادة ( 934 )
أ ) نفقــات الأعمال اللازمة لاستعمال حق الارتفاق والمحافظة عليه تكون على مالك العقار المرتفق ما لم يشترط غير ذلك .
ب ) فـإذا كان مالـك العقــار المرتفق به هو المكلف بأن يقوم بتلك الأعمال على نفقته ، كان له أن يتخلص من هذا التكليف بالتخلي عن العقار المرتفق به كله أو بعضه لمالك العقار المرتفق .
ج ) وإذا كانت الأعمال نافعة أيضا لمالك العقار المرتفق به ، كانت نفقة الصيانة على المالكين كل بنسبة ما يعود عليه من النفع .
مـــادة ( 935 )
أ ) لا يجوز لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يعمل شيئا يؤدي إلى الانتقاص من استعمال حق الارتفاق أو جعله أكثر مشقة .
ب ) ومع ذلك إذا كان الموضع الذي عين أصلا قد أصبح من شأنه أن يزيد في عبء الارتفاق ، أو أصبح الارتفاق مانعا من إحداث تحسينات في العقار المرتفق به ، فلمالك هذا العقار أن يطلــب نقــــــــل الارتفاق إلى موضع آخر من العقار أو إلى عقار آخر يملكه هو أو يملكه غيره إذا قبل ذلك . كل هذا متى كان استعمال الارتفاق ميسورا في وضعه الجديد بالقدر الذي كان ميسورا في وضعه السابق .
مـــادة ( 936 )
أ ) إذا جُزيء العقار المرتفــق ، بقــي الارتفاق مستحقا لكل جزء منه ، على ألا يزيد ذلك في العبء الواقع على العقار المرتفق به .
ب ) غير أنه إذا كان حق الارتفاق لا يفيد إلا جزءا من هذه الأجزاء ، فلمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يطلب إنهاء الارتفاق عن الأجزاء الأخرى .
مـــادة ( 937 )
أ ) إذا جـُزيء العقـار المرتفق بــه ، بقي الارتفاق واقعا على كل جزء منه .
ب ) غير أنه إذا كان حق الارتفاق لا يستعمل على بعض هذه الأجزاء ولا يمكن أن يستعمل عليها ، فلمالك كل جزء منها أن يطلب إنهاء الارتفاق عن الجزء الذي يملكه .
مـــادة ( 938 )
تـنتهي حقوق الارتفاق بانقضاء الأجل المعين ، وبهلاك العقار المرتفق به أو العقار المرتفق هلاكا تاما ، وباجتماع ملكية العقارين لشخص واحد ، إلا أنه إذا زالت حالة اجتماع الملكية عاد حق الارتفاق .
مـــادة ( 939 )
أ ) لا تسمع عند الإنكار الدعوى بحق الارتفاق إذا لم يستعمل مدة خمس عشرة سنة .
ب ) وإذا ملك العقار المرتفق عدة شركاء على الشيوع ، فاستعمال أحدهم الارتفاق يقطع مدة عدم سماع الدعوى لمصلحة الباقين ، كما أن وقف المدة لمصلحة أحد الشركاء يوقفها لمصلحة الآخرين .
مـــادة ( 940 )
ينتهي حق الارتفاق إذا تغير وضـع الأشياء بحيث تصبح في حالة لا يمكن فيهـــا استعمال هذا الحق ويعود إذا عــادت الأشياء إلى وضع يمكن معه استعماله .
مـــادة ( 941 )
لمالك العقار المرتفق به أن يحرره من الارتفاق كله أو بعضه إذا فقد الارتفاق كل منفعــــة للعقــــار المرتفــق ، أو لم تبق له غير فائدة محدودة لا تتناسب البتة مع العبء الواقع على العقار المرتفق به .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 942 )
الرهن التأميني عقد به يكسب الدائن على عقار حقا عينيا يكون له بموجبه أن يتقدم على الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التالين له في المرتبة في استيفاء حقه من ذلك العقار في أي يد يكون .
مـــادة ( 943 )
أ ) لا ينعقد الرهن التأميني إلا بورقة رسمية .
ب ) ونفقات العقد على الراهن ، إلا إذا اتفق على غير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 944 )
يجوز أن يكون الراهن هو نفس المدين كما يجوز أن يكون شخصا آخر يقدم رهنا لمصلحة المدين .
مـــادة ( 945 )
إذا كان الراهن غير مالك للعقار المرهون ، فإن عقد الرهن لا ينفذ في حق المالــك إلا إذا أقره بورقة رسمية، وإذا لم يصدر هذا الإقــرار فــإن حــق الرهــن لا يترتب على العقار إلا من الوقت الذي يصبح فيه هذا العقار مملوكا للراهن .
مـــادة ( 946 )
يبقى قائما لمصلحة الدائن المرتهن الرهن الصادر من المالك الذي تقرر إبطال سند ملكيته أو فسخــه أو زواله لأي سبب آخــر ، إذا كان هذا الدائن حسن النية في الوقت الذي أبرم فيه الرهن .
مـــادة ( 947 )
أ ) لا يجوز أن يـَـرد الرهن التأميني إلا على عقار ، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك .
ب ) ويجـب أن يكون العقار المرهون مما يصح بيعه استقلالا بالمزاد العلني ، وأن يكون معينا بالذات تعيينا دقيقا من حيث طبيعته وموقعه في عقد الرهن ذاته أو في عقد رسمي لاحق ، وإلا وقع الرهن باطلا .
مـــادة ( 948 )
أ ) يشمل الرهن التأميني ملحقات العقار المرهون التي تعتبر عقارا .
ب ) ويشمل بوجه خاص الأبنية والأشجار التي تكون قائمة وقت الرهن على العقار المرهون أو تستحدث بعده، وحقوق الارتفاق والعقارات بالتخصيص ، وجميع التحسينات والإنشاءات التي تجــــرى في العقار المرهون ، وذلك كله ما لم يتفق على غيره ، ومع عدم الإخلال بامتياز المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين أو المهندسين .
مـــادة ( 949 )
يجوز لمالك المباني القائمة على أرض الغير أن يرهنها رهنا تأمينيا ، وفي هذه الحالة يكون للدائن المرتهن حق التقدم في استيفاء الدين من ثمن الأنقاض إذا هدمت المباني ، ومن التعويض الذي يدفعه مالك الأرض إذا استبقى المباني .
مـــادة ( 950 )
يبقى نافذا الرهن الصادر من جميع الملاك لعقار شائع ، أيا كانت النتيجة التي تترتب على قسمة العقار أو على بيعه لعدم إمكان قسمته .
مـــادة ( 951 )
أ ) إذا رهن أحد الشركاء حصته الشائعة في عقار كلها أو بعضها ، فإن الرهن يثـقل بعد القسمة ما يقع في نصيب الراهن أو جزءا مما يقع في نصيبه يعادل في قيمته الحصة المرهونة . ويعين هذا الجزء بأمر من المحكمة بناء على عريضة تقدم إليها .
ب ) ويحتفظ هذا الرهن بمرتبته إذا أجري لـه قيد جديد خلال ستين يوما من الوقت الذي يخطر فيه أي ذي شأن الدائن المرتهن بتسجيل القسمة .
ولا يضر احتفاظ الرهن بمرتبته على هذا الوجه برهن صدر من جميع الشركاء ولا بامتياز المتقاسمين .
مـــادة ( 952 )
يجوز أن يترتب الرهن ضمانا لدين معلق على شرط أو دين مستقبل أو دين احتمالي ، كما يجوز أن يترتب ضمانا لاعتماد مفتوح أو لفتح حساب جار على أن يتحدد في عقد الرهن مبلغ الدين المضمون أو الحد الأقصى الذي ينتهي إليه هذا الدين .
مـــادة ( 953 )
كل جزء من العقار أو العقارات المرهونة ضامن لكل الدين وكل جزء من الدين مضمون بالعقار أو العقارات المرهونة كلها ، ما لم ينص القانون أو يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك .
مـــادة ( 954 )
أ ) يكون الرهن تابعا للدين المضمون في صحته وفي انقضائه ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .
ب ) وإذا كان الراهن غير المدين ، كان لـه إلى جانب تمسكه بأوجه الدفع الخاصة به أن يتمسك بما للمدين من أوجه الدفع المتعلقة بالدين ، ويبقى له هذا الحق ولو نزل عنه المدين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفـــرع الأول - أثر الرهن فيما بين المتعاقدين
( أولا ) بالنسبــة للراهـــن :
مـــادة ( 955 )
يجوز للراهـن أن يتصرف في العقار المرهون ، وأي تصرف يصدر منه لا يؤثر في حق الدائن المرتهن .
مـــادة ( 956 )
للراهن الحق في إدارة العقار المرهون . ولـه قبض ثماره وكافة إيراداته إلى وقت وضع إشارة الحجز على قيد العقار .
مـــادة ( 957 )
أ ) الإيجار الصادر من الراهن لا ينفذ في حق الدائن المرتهن إلا إذا كان ثابت التاريخ قبل وضــع إشــارة الحجز على قيد العقار . أما إذا لم يكن الإيجار ثابت التاريخ على هذا الوجه ، أو كان قد عقد بعد وضع إشارة الحجز على قيد العقار ولم تعجل فيه الأجرة فلا يكون نافذاً إلا إذا كان داخلا في أعمال الإدارة الحسنة .
ب ) وإذا كان الإيجار السابق على وضع إشارة الحجز على قيد العقار تزيد مدته على عشر سنوات ، فلا يكون نافـذا في حق الدائن المرتهن إلا لمـــدة عشر سنوات ، ما لم يكن قد قيد في السجل العقاري قبل قيد الرهن .
مـــادة ( 958 )
أ ) لا تكــون المخالصة بالأجرة مقدما لمدة لا تزيـــد علـــى ثــلاث سنوات ولا الحوالة بها كذلك نافذة في حــق الدائـــن المرتهن ، إلا إذا كانت ثابتة التاريخ قبل وضع إشارة الحجز على قيد العقار .
ب ) أما إذا كانــت المخالصــة أو الحوالــة لمدة تزيد على ثلاث سنوات ، فإنها لا تكون نافذة في حق الدائن المرتهن ما لم تكن مقيدة في السجل العقاري قبل قيد الرهن ، وإلا خفضت المدة إلى ثلاث سنوات مع مراعاة الحكم الوارد في الفقرة السابقة .
مـــادة ( 959 )
يلتـزم الراهن بضمان سلامة الرهن ، وللدائن المرتهن أن يعترض على كل عمل أو تقصير يكون من شأنه إنقاص ضمانه إنقاصا كبيرا ، وله في حالة الاستعجال أن يتخذ على نفقة الراهن ما يلزم من الوسائل التحفظية .
مـــادة ( 960 )
أ ) إذا تسبب الراهن بخطئه في هلاك العقار المرهون أو تلفه ، كان الدائن المرتهن مخيرا بين أن يقتضي تأمينا كافيا أو أن يستوفي حقه فورا .
ب ) فإذا كان الهلاك أو التلف قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبي ولم يقبل الدائن بقاء الدين بلا تأمين ، كان المدين مخيرا بين أن يقدم تأمينا كافيا أو أن يوفي الدين فورا قبل حلول الأجل .
ج ) وفي جميع الأحوال إذا وقعت أعمال من شأنها أن تعرض العقار المرهون للهلاك أو التلف أو تجعله غير كاف للضمان كان للدائن أن يطلب من المحكمة وقف هذه الأعمال واتخاذ الوسائل التي تمنع وقوع الضرر.
مـــادة ( 961 )
إذا هلك العقار المرهون أو تلف لأي سبب كان ، انتقل الرهن بمرتبته إلى الحق الذي يترتب على ذلك كالتعويض ، ومبلغ التأمين ، ومقابل الاستملاك للمنفعة العامة .
( ثانيا ) بالنسبـة إلـى الدائـن المرتهـن :
مـــادة ( 962 )
للدائن المرتهن أن يستوفي حقه من العقار المرهون وفقا للإجراءات المقررة لذلك .
مـــادة ( 963 )
أ ) إذا كـان الراهــن شخصــا آخــر غيــر المدين فلا يجــوز التـنفيذ على أمواله إلا ما رهن منها . ولا يكون له حق الدفع بتجريد المدين ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .
ب ) ويجوز لهذا الراهن أن يتفادى أي إجراء موجه إليه إذا هو تخلى عن العقار المرهون وفقا للأوضاع وطبقا للأحكام التي يتبعها الحائز في تخلية العقار .
مـــادة ( 964 )
يقــع باطــلا كــل اتفاق يجعل للدائن الحق عند عدم استيفاء الدين وقت حلول أجله في أن يتملك العقــار المرهون بالدين أو بأي ثمن كان أو في أن يبيعــه دون مراعاة الإجراءات التي فرضها القانون حتى ولو كان هذا الاتفاق قد أبرم بعد الرهن .
ولكن يجوز بعد حلول الدين أو قسط منه الاتفاق على أن ينزل المدين لدائنه عن العقار المرهون وفاءً لدينه .
الفــرع الثانــي ــ أثــر الرهـن بالنسبـة للغـير
مـــادة ( 965 )
أ ) لا يكــون الرهن نافذا في حق الغير إلا إذا قيد قبل أن يكسب هذا الغير حقــا عينيا على العقار ، وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام المقررة في الإفلاس .
ب ) ولا يصــح التمسك قبـل الغير بتحويـــل حــق مضمـــون برهن مقــيد ، ولا التمسك بالحق الناشئ من حلول شخص محل الدائن في هذا الحق بحكم القانون أو الاتفاق ، ولا التمسك بالتنازل عن مرتبة الرهن لمصلحة دائن آخر ، إلا إذا حصل التأشير بذلك في هامش القيد الأصلي .
مـــادة ( 966 )
يقتصر أثر القيد على المبلغ المبين بطلب القيد أو المبلغ المضمون بالرهن أيهما أقل .
مـــادة ( 967 )
لا يجوز محـو القيد إلا بموجب حكم نهائي أو برضاء الدائن بتقرير رسمي .
مـــادة ( 968 )
إذا ألغي المحو عادت للقيد مرتبته الأصلية ، ومع ذلك لا يكون لإلغائه أثر رجعـــي بالنسبـــة للقيود والتسجيلات التي أجريت في الفترة ما بين المحو والإلغاء .
مـــادة ( 969 )
مصروفات القيد ومحوه على الراهن ، ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك .
( أولا ) حـــق التقـــدم :
مـــادة ( 970 )
يستوفي الدائنون المرتهنون حقوقهم قبل الدائنين العاديين من ثمن العقار المرهون أو من المال الذي حل محل هذا العقار . بحســب مرتبة كل منهم ولو كانوا قد أجروا القيد في يوم واحد .
مـــادة ( 971 )
تحسب مرتبة الرهن من وقت قيده ، ولو كان الدين المضمون بالرهن معلقا على شرط أو كان دينا مستقبلا أو احتماليا .
مـــادة ( 972 )
يترتب على قيد الرهن إدخال مصروفــات العقد والقيد في التوزيع وفي مرتبة الرهن نفسها .
مـــادة ( 973 )
للدائن المرتهن أن ينزل عن مرتبة رهنه في حدود الدين المضمون بهذا الرهن لمصلحة دائن آخر لـه رهن مقيد على نفس العقار ، ويجوز التمسك قبل هذا الدائن الآخر بجميع أوجه الدفع التي يجوز التمسك بها قبل الدائن الأول ، عدا ما كان منها متعلقا بانقضاء حق هذا الدائن الأول إذا كان هذا الانقضاء لاحقا للتنازل عن المرتبة .
( ثانيا ) حــق التتبـــع :
مـــادة ( 974 )
أ ) يجوز للدائن المرتهن عند حلول أجل الدين أن ينفذ على العقار المرهون في يد حائزه بعد إعذاره بدفع الدين ، إلا إذا اختار الحائز أن يقوم بوفاء الدين أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو يتخلى عنه .
ب ) ويعتبـر حائـزا للعقـار المرهون كل من انـتـقلت إليه بأي سبب غير الميراث ، ملكية هذا العقار أو أي حق عيني آخر عليه قابل للرهن دون أن يكون مسئولا مسئولية شخصية عن الدين المضمون بالرهن .
مـــادة ( 975 )
أ ) يجوز للحائز إن لم يكن طرفا في الدعوى التي حكم فيها على المدين أن يتمسك بأوجه الدفع التي كان للمدين ، أن يتمسك بها ، إذا كان الحكم لاحقا لثبوت وصف الحائز له .
ب ) ويجــوز للحائز في جميع الأحوال أن يتمسك بالدفوع التي لا يزال للمدين بعد الحكم حق التمسك بها .
مـــادة ( 976 )
للحائز عند حلول الدين المضمون بالرهن أن يقضيه هو وملحقاته بما في ذلك ما صرف في الإجراءات من وقت إعذاره بدفع الدين . ويبقى حقه هذا قائما إلى يوم رسو المزاد ، ويكون لـه في هذه الحالة أن يرجع بكل ما يوفيه على المدين وعلى من تلقى منه الحق ، كما يكون له أن يحل محل الدائن الذي استوفى الدين فيما له من حقوق ، إلا ما كان منها متعلقا بتأمينات قدمها شخص آخر غير المدين .
مـــادة ( 977 )
يجب على الحائز أن يحتفظ بقيد الرهن الذي حل فيه محل الدائن وذلك إلى أن تمحى القيود التي كانت موجودة على العقار وقت قيد سند هذا الحائز في السجل العقاري .
مـــادة ( 978 )
أ ) إذا كان في ذمة الحائز بسبب امتلاكه العقار المرهون مبلغ مستحق الأداء حالا يكفي لوفاء الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم على العقار ، فلكل من هؤلاء الدائنين أن يجبره على الوفاء بحقه .
ب ) فإذا كان الدين الذي في ذمة الحائز غير مستحق الأداء حالا ، أو كان أقل من الديون المستحقة للدائنين ، أو مغايرا لها ، جاز للدائنين إذا اتفقــوا جميعا أن يطالبوا الحائز بدفع ما في ذمته بقدر ما هو مستحق لهم ، ويكون الدفع طبقا للشروط التي التـزم الحائز في أصل تعهده أن يدفع بمقتضاه وفي الأجل المتفق على الدفع فيه .
ج ) وفي كلتا الحالتين لا يجوز للحائــز أن يتخلص من التـزامه بالوفاء للدائنين بتخليه عن العقار ، ولكن إذا هو وفى لهم فإن العقار يعتبر خالصا من كل رهن ، ويكون للحائز الحق في طلب محو ما على العقار من القيود .
مـــادة ( 979 )
أ ) يجوز للحائز ، أن يطهر العقار من كل رهن تم قيده قبل قيد سند حقه في السجل العقاري .
ب ) وللحائز أن يستعمل هذا الحق حتى قبل أن يوجه الدائنون المرتهنون الإعذار إليه ، ويبقى هذا الحق قائما إلى يوم وضع إشارة الحجز على قيد العقار بناء على طلب من الدائن المرتهن .
مـــادة (980 )
إذا أراد الحائز تطهير العقار ، وجب عليه أن يوجه إلى كل من الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم كتابا مسجلا بعلم الوصول يشتمل على البيانات الآتية :
أ ) ملخص من سند ملكيته يقتصر على بيان نوع التصرف وتاريخه وتحديد العقار تحديدا دقيقا وتعيين مالكه السابق ، وإذا كان التصرف بيعا ، يذكر أيضا الثمن وملحقاته .
ب ) تاريخ قيد سنده ورقم هذا القيد في السجل العقاري .
ج ) بيــان الحقــوق التي تم قيدها على العقار قبل قيد سنده وتاريخ قيدها ومقدار الحقوق وأسماء الدائنين .
د ) المبلغ الذي يقدره الحائز قيمة للعقار ، ويجب ألا يقل هذا المبلغ في أي حال عن الباقي في ذمة الحائز من ثمن العقار إذا كان التصرف بيعا .
مـــادة ( 981 )
يجب على الحائز أن يذكر في الكتاب المسجل بعلم الوصول المنصوص عليه في المـــادة السابقة أنه مستعد أن يوفي الديون المقيدة إلى القدر الذي قوم به العقار . وليس عليه أن يصحب العرض بالمبلغ نقدا ، بل ينحصر العرض في إظهار استعداده للوفاء بمبلغ واجب الدفع في الحال أيا كان ميعاد استحقاق الديون المقيدة .
مـــادة ( 982 )
أ ) يجوز لكل دائن قيد حقه ، ولكل كفيل لحق مقيد ، أن يطلب بيع العقار المطلوب تطهيره ، ويكون ذلك في مدى ثلاثين يوما من آخر كتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول .
ب ) ويكون الطلب بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول يوجه إلى الحائز وإلى المالك السابق ، ويجب أن يودع الطالب خزانة المحكمة مبلغا كافيا لتغطية مصروفات البيع بالمزاد ، ولا يجوز أن يسترد ما استغرق منه في المصروفـــات إذا لم يرس المزاد بثمن أعلى من المبلغ الذي عرضه الحائز ، ويكون الطلب باطلا إذا لم تستوف هذه الشروط .
ج ) ولا يجوز للطالب أن يتنحى عن طلبه إلا بموافقة جميع الدائنين المقيدين وجميع الكفلاء .
مـــادة ( 983 )
إذا طلـب بيــع العقار ، وجب اتباع الإجراءات المقررة في البيوع الجبرية . ويتم البيع بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة في التعجيل من طالب أو حائز . وعلى من يباشر الإجراءات أن يذكر في إعلانات البيع التي يوجهها بشأن البيع المبلغ الذي قوم به العقار .
مـــادة ( 984 )
إذا لم يطلب بيع العقار في الميعاد المحدد وبالأوضاع المقررة ، أو طلب البيع ولكن لم يعرض في المزاد ثمن أعلى مما عرضه الحائز ، استقرت ملكية العقار نهائيا لهذا الحائز إذا هو أودع المبلغ الذي عرضه خزانة المحكمة .
مـــادة ( 985 )
أ ) تكون تخلية العقار المرهون بتقرير يقدمه الحائز إلى قاضي التـنفيذ ويجب عليه أن يبلغ الدائن المباشـــر للإجراءات بهذه التخلية بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول خلال خمسة أيام من وقت التقرير بها .
ب ) ويجوز لمن له مصلحة في التعجيل أن يطلب إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة تعيين حارس تتخذ في مواجهته إجراءات التـنفيذ ، ويعين الحائز حارسا إذا طلب ذلك .
مـــادة ( 986 )
إذا لم يختر الحائز أن يقضي الديون المقيدة أو يطهر العقار من الرهن أو أن يتخلــى عن هذا العقار ، فلا يجوز للدائن أن يتخذ في مواجهته إجراءات التـنفيذ إلا بعد إعذاره بدفع الدين المستحق أو تخلية العقار . ويكون هذا الإعذار بعد إبلاغ المدين بصورة من طلب التـنفيذ وفقا لما يقضي به قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية أو مع هذا الإبلاغ في وقت واحد .
مـــادة ( 987 )
يحق للحائز أن يدخل في المزاد بشرط ألا يعرض فيه ثمنا أقل من الباقي في ذمته من ثمن العقار الجاري بيعه .
مـــادة ( 988 )
إذا بيع العقار المرهون جبرا ولو كان ذلك بعد اتخاذ إجراءات التطهير أو التخلية ورسا المزاد على الحائز ، اعتبر مالكا للعقار بمقتضى سند ملكيته الأصلي ، ويتطهر العقار من كل حق مقيد إذا دفع الحائز الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد .
مـــادة ( 989 )
إذا رسا المزاد في الأحوال المتقدمة على شخص غير الحائز ، فإن هذا الشخص يتلقى حقه عن الحائز بمقتضى حكم مرسي المزاد .
مـــادة ( 990 )
إذا زاد الثمـــن الذي رسا به المزاد على ما هو مستحق للدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم ، كانت الزيادة للحائز وكان للدائنين المرتهنين من الحائز أن يستوفوا حقوقهم من هذه الزيادة .
مـــادة ( 991 )
يعود للحائز ما كان له قبل انتقال ملكية العقار إليه من حقوق ارتفاق أو حقوق عينية أخرى .
مـــادة ( 992 )
على الحائز أن يرد ثمار العقار من وقت إعذاره بالدفع أو التخلية . فإذا تركت الإجراءات مدة ثلاث سنوات فلا يرد الثمار إلا من وقت توجيه إعذار جديد إليه .
مـــادة ( 993 )
أ ) يرجع الحائز بدعوى الضمان على من تلقى الحق عنه ، وذلك وفقا لقواعد رجوع الخلف على السلف .
ب ) ويرجع الحائز أيضا على المدين بما دفعه من زيادة على ما هو مستحق في ذمته بمقتضى سند حقه أيا كان السبب في دفع هذه الزيادة ، ويحل محل الدائنين الذين وفاهم حقوقهم ، وبوجه خاص يحل محلهم فيما لهم من تأمينات قدمها المدين دون التأمينات التي قدمها شخص آخر .
مـــادة ( 994 )
الحائز مسئول قبل الدائنين عما يصيب العقار من تلف بخطئه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 995 )
ينقضي الرهن التأميني بانقضاء الدين المضمون ، ويعود معه إذا زال السبب الذي انقضى به الديــن دون إخــلال بالحقوق التي يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها في الفترة ما بين انقضاء الدين وعودته .
مـــادة ( 996 )
إذا تمت إجراءات التطهير انقضى حق الرهن التأميني نهائيا ، ولو زالت لأي سبب من الأسباب ملكية الحائز الذي طهر العقار .
مـــادة ( 997 )
إذا بيع العقار المرهون بيعا جبريا بالمزاد العلني سواء كان ذلك في مواجهة مالك العقار أو الحائز أو الحارس الذي سلم إليه العقار عند التخلية ، فإن حقوق الرهن على هذا العقار تنقضي بإيــــداع الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد أو بدفعه إلى الدائنين المقيدين الذين تسمح مرتبتهم باستيفاء حقوقهم من هذا الثمن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (998)
الرهن الحيازي عقد به يلتـزم شخص ، ضمانا لدين عليه أو على غيره ، أن يسلم إلى الدائن أو إلى شخص آخر يعينه المتعاقدان ، شيئا يترتب عليه للدائن حق عيني يخوله حبس الشيء حتى استيفاء الدين ، وأن يتقدم الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التالين له في المرتبة في اقتضاء حقه من هذا الشيء في أي يد يكون .
مـــادة ( 999 )
لا يكون محلا للرهــن الحيـــازي إلا ما يمكن بيعه استقلالا بالمزاد العلني من منقول وعقار .
مـــادة ( 1000 )
تسـري على الرهن الحيـازي أحكام المواد (943) فقرة 2 و (945) و(946) و(949) و(952) و(953) و(954) المتعلقة بالرهن التأميني .
مـــادة ( 1001 )
يجـوز رهـن المال الشائـع رهنا حيازيا ، وتسري على هذا الرهن أحكام المادتين (950) و (951) .
مـــادة ( 1002 )
يشمل الرهن الحيازي ملحقات الشيء المرهون .
مـــادة ( 1003 )
يجوز أن يرهن الشيء رهنا حيازيا ضمانا لعدة ديون إذا قبل من تسلم الشيء أن يحوزه لحساب أصحاب تلك الديون حتى ولو كان هو أحدهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفـرع الأول - فيمـا بـين المتعاقديـن
( أولا ) بالنسبــة للراهـــن :
مـــادة ( 1004 )
أ ) علــى الراهن تسليم الشيء المرهون إلى الدائن أو إلى الشخص الذي عينه المتعاقدان لتسلمه .
ب ) وتســري على الالتـزام بتسليــم الشيء المرهون أحكام الالتـزام بتسليم المبيع .
مـــادة ( 1005 )
إذا رجع المرهون إلــى حيــازة الراهــن انقضى الرهن ، إلا إذا أثبــت الدائن المرتهن أن الرجــوع كان بسبــب لا يقصــد به انقضاء الرهن . كل هذا دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية .
مـــادة ( 1006 )
يضمن الراهن سلامة الرهن ونفاذه ، وليس له أن يأتي عملا ينقص من قيمــة الشيء المرهون أو يحول دون استعمال الدائن لحقوقه المستمدة من العقد ، وللدائن المرتهن في حالة الاستعجال أن يتخذ على نفقة الراهن كل الوسائل التي تلزم للمحافظة على الشيء المرهون .
مـــادة ( 1007 )
تســـري علـــى هـــلاك أو تلف الشيء المرهون رهنا حيازيا أحكام المادتين (960) و (961) .
( ثانيا ) بالنسبــة إلــى الدائــن المرتهــن :
مـــادة ( 1008 )
إذا تسلم الدائن المرتهن الشيء المرهون فعليه أن يبذل في حفظه وصيانته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص المعتاد ، وهو مسئول عن هلاك الشيء أو تلفه ما لم يثبت أن ذلك يرجع لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه .
مـــادة ( 1009 )
أ ) ليس للدائن أن ينتفع بالشيء المرهون دون مقابل .
ب ) وعليــه أن يستثمره استثمارا كاملا وفقا لطبيعته وذلك ما لم يتفق على خلافه .
ج ) وما حصل عليه الدائن من صافي الريع وما استفاده من استعمال الشيء يخصم من المبلغ المضمون بالرهن ولو لم يكن قد حل أجله ، على أن يكون الخصم أولا من قيمة ما أنفقه في المحافظة علــى الشــيء والإصلاحات وما دفعه من التكاليــف ، ثم مما استحقه من تعويضات ، ثم من المصروفات ، ثم من أصل الدين .
مـــادة ( 1010 )
أ ) يتولى الدائن المرتهن إدارة الشيء المرهون ، وعليه أن يبذل في ذلك من العناية ما يبذله الشخـــص المعتاد ، وليس له أن يغير من طريقة استغلال الشيء المرهون إلا برضاء الراهن ، ويجب عليه أن يبادر بإخطار الراهن عن كل أمر يقتضي تدخله .
ب ) فإذا أساء الدائن استعمال هذا الحق أو أدار الشيء إدارة سيئة أو ارتكب في ذلك إهمالا جسيما ، كان للراهن الحق في أن يطلب وضع الشيء تحت الحراسة أو أن يسترده مقابل دفع ما عليه .
مـــادة ( 1011 )
يلتـزم المرتهــن برد الشيء المرهون إلى الراهن بعد أن يستوفي كامل حقه ، وما يتصل بالحق من مصروفات وتعويضات .
مـــادة ( 1012 )
تســري علــى الرهــن الحيازي أحكام المـــادة (963) فقــرة أولــى والمـــادة (964) .
الفــرع الثانــي ــ بالنسبــة للغيـر
مـــادة ( 1013 )
يجب لنفاذ الرهن في حق الغير ، أن يكون الشيء المرهون في يد المرتهن أو الشخص الذي ارتضاه المتعاقدان .
مـــادة ( 1014 )
أ ) يخول الرهن الدائن المرتهن الحق في حبس الشيء المرهون عن الناس كافة دون إخلال بما للغير من حقوق تم حفظها وفقا للقانون .
ب ) وإذا خرج الشيء من يد الدائن دون إرادته أو دون علمه كان له الحق في استرداده وفقا لأحكام الحيازة .
مـــادة ( 1015 )
لا يقتصر الرهن الحيازي على ضمان أصل الحق وإنما يضمن أيضا وفي نفس المرتبة :
أ ) المصروفــات الضرورية التي أنفقت للمحافظة على الشيء ، دون إخلال بامتياز مصروفات الحفظ .
ب ) التعويضات عن الأضرار الناشئة عن عيوب الشيء .
ج ) مصروفات العقد الذي أنشأ الدين ومصروفات عقد الرهن وقيده عند الاقتضاء والمصروفات التي اقتضاها تـنفيذ الرهن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة ( 1016 )
ينقضي حق الرهن الحيازي بانقضاء الدين المضمون ويعود معه إذا زال السبب الذي انقضى به الديــن ، دون إخلال بالحقوق التي يكون الغير حسن النية قد كسبها في الفترة ما بين انقضاء الحق وعودته .
مـــادة ( 1017 )
ينقضي أيضا حق الرهن الحيازي بأحد الأسباب الآتية :
أ ) إذا نزل الدائن المرتهن عن هذا الحق وكان ذا أهلية في إبراء ذمة المدين من الدين ، ويجوز أن يستـفاد التنازل ضمنا من تخلي الدائن باختياره عن الشيء المرهون . على أنه إذا كان الدين المضمون بالرهن مثقلا بحق للغير ، فإن تنازل الدائن لا ينفذ في حق هذا الغير إلا إذا أقره .
ب ) إذا اجتمع الرهن الحيازي مع حق الملكية في يد شخص واحد .
ج ) إذا هلك الشيء أو انقضى الحق المرهون .
مـــادة ( 1018 )
يجوز للراهن ، إذا عرضت فرصه لبيع الشيء المرهون وكان البيع صفقة رابحة ، أن يطلب من المحكمة الترخيص في بيع هذا الشيء ، ولو كان ذلك قبل حلول أجل الدين .
وللمحكمة بعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين أن تأذن بالبيع وتحدد عندئذ شروط البيع وتفصل في أمر إيداع الثمن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفــرع الأول ــ رهــن العقــار
مـــادة (1019)
يشترط لنفاذ الرهن العقاري في حق الغير إلى جانب انتقال الحيازة أن يقيد الرهن ، وتسري على هذا القيد الأحكام الخاصة بقيد الرهن التأميني . 
مـــادة (1020)
أ ) يجوز للدائن المرتهن لعقار أن يؤجره إلى الراهن دون أن يمنع ذلك من نفاذ الرهن في حق الغير . 
ب ) فـــإذا اتفـق علــى الإيجــار فــي عقــد الرهــن وجــب ذكر ذلك في القيد . أما إذا اتفق عليه بعد الرهن وجب أن يؤشر به في هامش القيد ، إلا أن هذا التأشير لا يكون ضرورياً إذا جدد الإيجار تجديداً ضمنياً . 
الفرع الثاني ــ رهن المنقول
مـــادة (1021)
يشترط لنفاذ رهن المنقول في حق الغير إلى جانب انتقال الحيازة أن يحرر العقد في ورقة ثابتة التاريخ يبين فيها المبلغ المضمون بالرهن والعين المرهونة بياناً كافياً وهذا التاريخ الثابت يحدد مرتبة الرهن . 
مـــادة (1022)
الأحكام المتعلقة بالآثار التي تترتب على حيازة المنقولات المادية والسندات التي لحاملها تسري على رهن المنقول . 
وبوجــه خــاص يــكون للمرتهن إذا كان حسن النية أن يتمسك بحقه في الرهن ولو كان الراهن لا يملك التصرف في الشيء المرهون ، كما يجوز من جهة أخرى لكل حائز حسن النية أن يتمسك بالحق الذي كسبه على الشيء المرهون ولو كان ذلك لاحقا لتاريخ الرهن . 
مـــادة (1023)
أ ) إذا كان الشيء المرهون مهدداً بالهلاك أو التلف أو نقص القيمة بحيث يخشى أن يصبح غير كاف لضمان حق الدائن ولم يطلب الراهن رده إليه مقابل شيء آخر يقدم بدله ، جاز للمرتهن أو للراهن أن يطلب من القاضي الترخيص له في بيعه بالمزاد العلني أو بسعره في السوق . 
ب ) ويفصل القاضي في أمر إيداع الثمن عند الترخيص في البيع وينتقل حق الدائن في هذه الحالة من الشيء إلى ثمنه . 
مـــادة (1024)
يجوز للدائن المرتهن إذا لم يستوف حقه أن يطلب من القاضي الترخيــــص له في بيع الشيء المرهون بالمزاد العلني أو بسعره في السوق . 
ويجوز له أيضاً أن يطلب من القاضي أن يأمر بتمليكه الشيء وفاء للدين على أن يحسب عليه بقيمته بحسب تقدير الخبراء .
الفــرع الثالـث ــ رهــن الديــن
مـــادة (1025)
أ ) لا يكــون رهن الدين نافذاً في حق المدين إلا بإعلانه بالرهن أو بقبوله إياه وفقاً لقواعد الحوالة . 
ب ) ولا يكون هذا الرهن نافذاً في حق الغير إلا منذ حيازة الدائن المرتهن أو الشخص الذي يتفق عليه الطرفان سند الدين المرهون وإخطار المدين بالرهن بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول أو التاريخ الثابت لقبوله وتحسب مرتبة الرهن من التاريخ الثابت للإخطار أو القبول . 
مـــادة (1026)
يكون رهن الصكوك لأمر وفقاً لما يقضي به القانون . 
مـــادة (1027)
لا يجوز رهن الدين إذا كان غير قابل للحوالة أو الحجز . 
مـــادة (1028)
للدائـن المرتهـــن أن يستولي على كل الاستحقاقات الدورية للدين المرهون ، على أن يخصم ما يستولي عليه من المصروفات ثم من أصل الدين المضمون بالرهن ، كل هذا ما لم يتفق على غيره . 
ويلتـزم الدائن المرتهن بالمحافظة على الدين المرهون . فإذا كان له أن يقتضي شيئاً من هذا الدين دون تدخل من الراهن ، كان عليه أن يقتضيه في الزمان والمكان المعينين للاستيفاء وأن يبادر بإخطار الراهن بذلك . 
مـــادة (1029)
لا يسري الوفاء بالدين المرهون أو تجديده أو المقاصة به أو اتحاد الذمة فيه أو الإبراء منه في مواجهة الدائن المرتهن إلا بإقراره . كما لا يسري في مواجهته أي تعديل في الدين يكون من شأنه أن يضره إلا بقبوله . 
مـــادة (1030)
يجوز للمدين في الدين المرهون أن يتمسك قبل الدائن المرتهن بأوجه الدفع المتعلقة بصحة الحق المضمون بالرهن ، وكذلك بأوجه الدفع التي تكون له هو قبل دائنه الأصلي ، كل ذلك بالقدر الذي يجوز فيه للمدين في حالة الحوالة أن يتمسك بهذه الدفوع قبل المحال إليه . 
مـــادة (1031)
أ ) إذا حــل الدين المرهون قبـل حلـول الديـن المضمــون بالرهـن ، فلا يجوز للمدين أن يوفي الدين إلا للمرتهن والراهن معا ، ولكل من هذين أن يطلب إلى المدين إيداع ما يؤديه ، وينتقل حق الرهن إلى ما تم إيداعه . 
ب ) وإذا لم يتفق الراهن والمرتهن على طريقة استغلال ما أداه المدين ، قضت المحكمة بما تراه أنفع للراهن دون أن يكون فيه ضرر للدائن المرتهن . 
مـــادة (1032)
إذا أصبح كل من الدين المرهون والدين المضمون بالرهن مستحق الأداء جاز للدائن المرتهن أن يقبض من الدين المرهون ما يكون مستحقاً له أو أن يطلب بيع هذا الدين أو تملكه وفقاً للمـــادة (1024) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (1033)
لا يكون للحق امتياز إلا بمقتضى نص في القانون . 
مـــادة (1034)
أ ) يحدد القانون مرتبة الامتياز ، فإذا لم يحدد القانون لامتياز مرتبته كان متأخراً عن كل امتياز منصوص على مرتبته . 
ب ) وإذا كانت الحقوق الممتازة من مرتبة واحدة ، فإنها تستوفى بنسبة قيمة كل منها ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مـــادة (1035)
تـــرد حقـــوق الامتياز العامة على جميع أموال المدين من منقول وعقار . أما حقوق الامتياز الخاصة فتكون مقصورة على منقول أو عقار معين . 
مـــادة (1036)
أ ) لا يلـــزم القيد في حقوق الامتيـــاز العامة ولو وردت على عقار ، كما أنه لا يلـــزم في حقوق الامتياز العقارية الضامنة لمبالغ مستحقة للخزانة العامة . 
ب ) وتكون هذه الحقوق الممتازة جميعا أسبق في المرتبة على أي حق امتياز عقاري آخر أو أي حق رهن تأميني مهما كان تاريخ قيده . أما فيما بينها ، فالامتياز الضامن للمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة يتقدم على حقوق الامتياز العامة . 
مـــادة (1037)
لا يترتب على حقوق الامتياز العامة حق التتبع وذلك مع مراعاة ما يقضي به القانون في شأن امتياز المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة . 
مـــادة (1038)
تسري على حقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعــة على عقار أحكام الرهن التأميني بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق ، وتسري بنوع خاص أحكام التطهير والقيد وما يترتب على القيد من آثار وما يتصل به من محو . 
مـــادة (1039)
أ ) لا يحتج بحق الامتياز على من حاز المنقول بحسن نية على اعتبار خلوه منه . 
ب ) ويعتبر حائزاً في حكم هذه المـــادة مؤجر العقار بالنسبة إلى المنقولات الموجودة في العين المؤجرة ، ومستغل الفندق بالنسبة إلى الأمتعة التي يأتي بها النزلاء إلى فندقه . 
ج ) وإذا خشى الدائن لأسباب معقولة تبديد المنقول المثقل بحق امتياز لمصلحته جاز له أن يطلب من المحكمة وضعه تحت الحراسة . 
مـــادة (1040)
يسري على الامتياز ما يســري على الرهن التأميني من أحكام متعلقة بهلاك الشيء أو تلفه . 
مـــادة (1041)
ينقضي حق الامتياز بنفس الطرق التي ينقضــي بهـــا حـــق الرهــن التأميني وحــق رهن الحيازة ووفقاً لأحكام انقضاء هذين الحقين وذلـــك بالقـــدر الـــذي لا تتعارض فيه تلك الأحكام مع طبيعة حق الامتياز ، ما لم يوجد نص خاص يقضي بغير ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مـــادة (1042)
الحقوق المبينة في المواد الآتية تكون ممتازة إلى جانب حقـوق الامتياز المقررة بنصوص خاصة . 
الفرع الأول ــ حقوق الامتياز العامة
وحقوق الامتياز الخاصة الواقعة على منقول
مـــادة (1043)
أ ) المصروفات القضائية التي أنفقت لمصلحة جميع الدائنين في حفظ أموال المدين وبيعها وتوزيعها ، لها امتياز على ثمن هذه الأموال . 
ب ) وتستوفــى هذه المصروفات قبل أي حق آخر ولو كان ممتازاً أو مضموناً برهن . 
ج ) وتتقدم المصروفات التي أنفقت في بيع الأموال على تلك التي أنفقت في إجراءات التوزيع . 
مـــادة (1044)
أ ) المبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة من ضرائب ورسوم وحقوق أخرى من أي نوع كان ، يكون لها امتياز بالشروط المقررة في القوانين والنظم الصادرة في هذا الشأن . 
ب ) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ من ثمن الأموال المثقلة بهذا الامتياز في أي يد كانت قبل أي حق آخر ولو كان ممتازاً أو مضموناً برهن عدا المصروفات القضائية . 
مـــادة (1045)
أ ) المبالــغ التــي صرفت في حفظ المنقول وفيما يلزم له من إصلاح ، يكون لها امتياز عليه كله . 
ب ) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ من ثمن المنقول بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة . أما فيما بينها فيقدم بعضها على بعض بحسب الترتيب العكسي لتواريخ صرفها . 
مـــادة (1046)
1 - يكون للحقوق الآتية بقدر ما هو مستحق منها في الستة الشهور الأخيرة حق امتياز على جميع أموال المدين من منقول وعقار :
أ ) المبالــغ المستحقة للخدم والعمال وكل أجير آخر من أجرهم ومرتباتهم من أي نوع كان . 
ب ) المبالغ المستحقة عمــا صرف للمدين ولمن يعولـه من مأكل وملبس ودواء . 
ج ) النفقة المستحقة في ذمة المدين لمن تجب نفقتهم عليه . 
2 - وتستوفى هذه المبالغ بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والإصلاح . أما فيما بينها فتستوفى بنسبة كل منها . 
مـــادة (1047)
أ ) المبالغ المنصرفة في البذر والسماد وغيره من مواد التخصيب والمواد المقاومة للحشرات ، والمبالغ المنصرفة في أعمال الزراعة والحصاد ، يكون لها امتياز على المحصول الذي صرفت في إنتاجه وتكون لها جميعها مرتبة واحدة . 
ب ) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ من ثمن المحصول بعد المصروفات القضائية والمبالغ المستحقة للخزانة العامة ومصروفات الحفظ والإصلاح والمبالغ المضمونة بامتياز عام . 
مـــادة (1048)
أ ) أجرة المباني والأراضي لسنتين أو لمدة الإيجار إن قلت عن ذلك ، وكل حـــق آخـــر للمؤجر بمقتضى عقد الإيجار ، يكون لها جميعا امتياز على ما يكون موجوداً بالعين المؤجرة ومملوكاً للمستأجر من منقول قابل للحجز ومن محصول زراعي .
ب ) ويثبت الامتياز ولو كانت المنقولات مملوكة لزوجة المستأجر أو كانت مملوكة للغير ولم يثبت أن المؤجر كان يعلم وقت وضعها في العين المؤجرة بوجود حق للغير عليها ، وذلك دون إخلال بالأحكام المتعلقة بالمنقولات المسروقة أو الضائعة . 
ج ) ويقع الامتياز أيضا على المنقولات والمحصولات المملوكة للمستأجر من الباطن إذا كان المؤجر لم يصرح للمستأجر بالإيجار من الباطن ، فإذا كان قد صرح له بذلك فلا يثبت الامتياز إلا للمبالغ التي تكون مستحقة للمستأجر الأصلي في ذمة المستأجر من الباطن في الوقت الذي ينذره فيه المؤجر بعدم دفع هذه المبالغ للمستأجر الأصلي . 
د ) وإذا نقلت الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز من العين المؤجرة على الرغم من معارضة المؤجر أو على غير علم منه ولم يبق في العين أموال كافية لضمان الحقوق الممتازة ، بقى الامتياز قائماً على الأموال التي نقلت دون أن يضـــر ذلك بالحق الذي كسبه الغير حسن النية على هذه الأموال . ويبقى الامتياز قائماً ولو أضر بحق الغير لمدة ثلاث سنوات من يوم نقلها إذا أوقع المؤجر عليها حجزاً استحقاقياً في الميعاد القانوني . ومع ذلك إذا بيعت هذه الأموال إلى مشتر حسن النية في سوق عام أو في مزاد علني أو ممن يتجر في مثلها ، وجب علـى المؤجــر أن يرد الثمن إلى ذلك المشتري . 
هـ ) وتستوفى هذه المبالغ الممتازة من ثمن الأموال المثقلة بالامتياز بعد الحقوق الواردة في المواد السابقة ، إلا ما كان من هذه الحقوق غير نافذ في حق المؤجر باعتباره حائزاً حسن النية . 
مـــادة (1049)
أ ) المبالغ المستحقة لمستغل الفندق في ذمة النزيل عن أجرة الإقامة والمؤونة وما صرف لحسابه ، يكون لها امتياز على الأمتعة التي أتى بها النزيل في الفندق أو ملحقاته . 
ب ) ويقع الامتياز على الأمتعة ولو كانت غير مملوكة للنزيل إذا لم يثبت أن مستغـــل الفنـــدق كان يعلـــم وقت إدخالها عنده بحق الغير عليها بشرط ألا تكون تلك الأمتعة مسروقة أو ضائعة . ولمستغل الفندق أن يعارض في نقل الأمتعة من فندقه ما دام لم يستوف حقه كاملاً . فإذا نقلت الأمتعة رغم معارضته أو دون علمه ، فإن حق الامتياز يبقى قائماً عليها دون إخلال بالحقـــوق التـــي كسبهـــا الغــير بحسن نية على الوجه المبين في المـــادة (1048) في شأن امتياز مؤجر العقار . 
جـ ) ولامتياز مستغل الفندق نفس المرتبة التي لامتياز المؤجر ، فإذا تزاحم الحقان قدم الأسبق في التاريخ ، ما لم يكن غير نافذ بالنسبة إلى الآخر . 
مـــادة (1050)
أ ) ما يستحق لبائع المنقول من الثمن وملحقاته ، يكون له امتياز على الشيء المبيع ، ويبقى الامتياز قائماً ما دام المبيع محتفظاً بذاتيته . وهذا دون إخلال بالحقوق التي كسبها الغير بحسن نية ، مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بالمواد التجارية . 
ب ) ويكـون الامتياز تالياً في المرتبة للامتيازات الوارد ذكرها في المواد السابقة ، إلا أنه يتقدم على امتياز المؤجر وامتياز مستغل الفندق إذا ثبت أنهما كانا يعلمان به وقت وضع المبيع في العين المؤجرة أو الفندق. 
مـــادة (1051)
أ ) للشركاء الذين اقتسموا منقولاً ، حق امتياز عليه تأميناً لحق كل منهم في الرجــوع على الآخرين بسبب القسمة ، وفي استيفاء ما تقرر لهم فيها من معدل . 
ب ) وتكون لامتياز المتقاسم نفس المرتبة التي لامتياز البائع ، فإذا تزاحـم الحقان قـدم الأسبق في التاريخ . 

الفــرع الثانــي ــ حقوق الامتياز الخاصة 
الواقعــة علــى عقــار
مـــادة (1052)
أ ) ما يستحق لبائع العقار من الثمن وملحقاته ، يكون له امتياز على العقار المبيع . 
ب ) ويجب أن يقيد الامتياز ولــو كان البيع مسجلاً ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد . 
مـــادة (1053)
أ ) المبالغ المستحقة للمقاولين والمهندسين الذين عهد إليهم في تشييد أبنية أو منشآت أخرى أو في إعادة تشييدها أو في ترميمها أو في صيانتها ، يكون لها امتياز على هذه المنشآت بقدر ما يكون زائداً بسبب هذه الأعمال في قيمة العقار وقت بيعه . 
ب ) ويجـــب أن يقيـــد هذا الامتياز ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد مع مراعاة ما تقضي به المـــادة (948) .
مـــادة (1054)
أ ) إذا اقتسم الشركاء عقاراً شائعاً بينهم ، فحق كل منهم في الرجوع على الآخرين بسبب القسمة وفي استيفاء ما تقرر لـه فيها من معدل يكون مضموناً بحــق امتياز على جميع الحصص المفرزة التي وقعت في نصيب باقي الشركاء . 
ب ) ويجب أن يقيد هذا الامتياز ، وتكون مرتبته من وقت القيد .

----------


## د/ محمد القطب سعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

في البداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يسعدني ان اهنئكم ادارة المنتدي علي انشاء ذللك المنتدي الهام والضروري كما يشرفني ان اتولي الاشراف علي المنتدي الخاص بالقانون المدني

د/ محمد القطب سعيد مدرس مساعد بقسم القانون المدني كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة

----------

